# Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser?



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 16, 2018)

For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?

This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 16, 2018)

She was never raped.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 17, 2018)

There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.

BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 17, 2018)

She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 17, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.



It is way passed time the this country, and the whole world faced this problem that female people have endured for centuries, having been laughed at and taught to remain silent. I love that the "Me, Too" movement has taken hold from the U.S., to Britain, France, over to India, Australia, and more. It's great to see us women finally raising our voices and taking control of the situation. Loved seeing the woman in Paris whose attacker was finally caught for harassing her on the street and then hitting her. Loved seeing the crowds in India marching against sex crimes.

And, yeah. I had my "Me, Too" moments when I was young. I didn't like being pinned up against a wall in an a Roman hotel as a teenager or in a ski lodge in Maine by people who wanted to grope me and find my tonsils. The people who want to deny that things like this happen are so full of shit that it's incredible.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 17, 2018)

It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
They are more or less something like blackmailers, smear merchants, character assassinaters.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


I would imagine for the same reasons that so many individuals who were sexually abused by their priests took decades before they could talk about it.  It's not that hard to imagine.  If someone whom everyone loves and thinks highly of does something unthinkable to a person, you know instinctively that no one is going to believe you.  And each time you have to re-tell what happened to you, it causes retraumatization, almost like re-experiencing the act over and over again.

Sometimes the only thing that allows a person to talk about what happened to them is when enough time and distance from the event has occurred and they can recount the event without reexperiencing it.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 17, 2018)

Every time the Democrats can't bring somebody down with facts they accuse them of some sort of sexual misconduct.  Happens every time.

Clarence Thomas
Donald Trump
Jim Jordan
Brett Kavanaugh

And the timing is always perfect, right at the last minute.  Never any proof or evidence, just someone's word who usually turns out to have close ties to the DNC or some other left wing group.  Example:  The dyke who accused Trump of assaulting her on a plane was listed as a staff member at the Clinton Foundation.  I'm sure the latest one will be exposed as another political activist as well (who will also disappear after the dust from their smear attempt settles).


----------



## fncceo (Sep 17, 2018)

Since this tactic hasn't helped them win a single election, you'd think they'd move on to something else.

Apparently, Einstein was right.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 17, 2018)

Not enough info to go on.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She was never raped.



Yes. It's just another fake news story. She got thrown in a closet and the door locked, just a kid's prank. 

When did it get turned into a 'rape'? When Daily Kos or the Paint Huffer's Post got it and edited it?

I see the typical assortment of vermin here jumping on the fake story and pretending they have morals n stuff. lol what a hoot. The Trump landslide in 2020 is going to be wonderful to behold, since the gimps and deviants and violent racist democrats have gone completely off the rails, no credibility, no media influence at all, and even their fake 'investigator Mueller is dragging feet, having nothing but innuendo himself.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Since this tactic hasn't helped them win a single election, you'd think they'd move on to something else.
> 
> Apparently, Einstein was right.



They literally have nothing left to lose now haven't since they lied during the 2016 so blatantly and frequently; the only alternative is complete silence, and they're too mentally ill for that.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> They are more or less something like blackmailers, smear merchants, character assassinaters.



Bingo. No credibility, especially given its source, a crooked lunatic hack and traitor.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 17, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.


Just wait until all of the MLK accusers come forward!


----------



## theHawk (Sep 17, 2018)

She’s not even accusing him of rape.

At worst she claims he tried to feel her up when they were drunk at a party, but even then there is zero proof.  Teenagers at a party, 40 years ago.... give me a break.

Feinstein is a real piece of shit waiting to drop the letter at the last moment.  

It’s bullshit like this that drive normal people away from the Democrat Party.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.


The slut had many opportunities to derail his career.  This isn't the first time he went before congress to be confirmed for a judicial position.  This is Anita Hill redux.  Every one see thru this bullshit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



You guys had no problem with Juanita Brodderick waiting 25 years to say anything about Clinton.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 17, 2018)

I guess I will have to turn down the President if he wants to nominate me for a position on the Court.  I stole a kiss 55 years ago in junior high.

It's getting that ridiculous.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> The slut had many opportunities to derail his career. This isn't the first time he went before congress to be confirmed for a judicial position. This is Anita Hill redux. Every one see thru this bullshit.



This isn't 25 years ago, where you could get away with that sort of nonsense.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 17, 2018)

What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night

Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> 
> Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty



It sounds like he did more than cop a feel.  He pinned her to a bed and tried to get her clothes off.


----------



## gipper (Sep 17, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...


Anything from DiFi is suspect.  

Where is the investigation of her employing a Chinese spy for 16 years?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2018)

gipper said:


> Anything from DiFi is suspect.
> 
> Where is the investigation of her employing a Chinese spy for 16 years?



They had one. Realized the guy didn't have access to anything sensitive and threw him out of the country.


----------



## The Breeze (Sep 17, 2018)

Could this have anything to do with it? 

Martha G. Kavanaugh, the mother of Brett Kavanaugh was a Maryland district judge in 1996. In an amazing coincidence, Martha Kavanaugh was the judge in a foreclosure case in which Christine Blasey-Ford’s parents were the defendants. Now it all becomes clear. Blasey-Ford is going after Brett Kavanaugh, not because of what he did in high school. Instead, Christine Blasey-Ford is going after Brett Kavanaugh out of spite and revenge for a case ruled on by Brett Kavanaugh mother. Martha Kavanaugh, Brett’s mother was Montgomery County Circuit Court judge from 1993 until she retired in 2001. During a 1996 foreclosure case, Martha Kavanaugh ruled against the parents of Christine Blasey-Ford in a foreclosure case. The foreclosure case against Paula K. Blasey and Ralph G. Blasey was opened on August 8, 1996. The case number is 156006V. Isn’t it kind of amazing that all the media reports today didn’t mention this little conflict of interest for Blasey-Ford?


Brett Kavanaugh’s Mother, a Judge, Presided Over a Foreclose Case Involving Christine Blasey Ford’s Parents


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 17, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...



Recollections of drunkenness from more than 30 years ago are hardly reliable


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> They are more or less something like blackmailers, smear merchants, character assassinaters.



And how amoral the GOP is, starting with Trump, Thomas and now Kavanaugh. The holier than thou party, what a hoot. Yes I believe her.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Recollections of drunkenness from more than 30 years ago are hardly reliable



So your argument is that because she was drunk, it was okay for him to attempt to rape her? 

You go with that buddy.... you totally go with that.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 17, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Recollections of drunkenness from more than 30 years ago are hardly reliable
> ...



We have no reason to think her claim is credible.

seriously if you were a woman and was assaulted would you wait almost 40 YEARS to say something?

It doesn't take a bloodhound to smell a rat here


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 17, 2018)

Odd that she tell her therapist that there were 4 boys there according to the therapists notes. Now she claiming that the therapist got it wrong in their notes.

Absolutely 

Zero

Credibility


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That is what "me too" is about.  Also his Mom was a judge or attorney, really.   You didn't all say anything when the ghosts of Clinton came out did you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



still not buying it

When accusers only show up at politically opportune times their credibility suffers immensely.

So I'll stick with the old adage 

Don't believe anything you hear and only half of what you see


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 17, 2018)

Without evidence there is nothing more to the allegation than he said she said.  The politics make this
incident highly questionable.


----------



## gipper (Sep 17, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Anything from DiFi is suspect.
> ...


I don’t believe that is correct Joe.  There was no investigation and the American people were told nothing.  

I can only imagine the outrage you and others on the left would exhibit, had this involved an R senator.  The DNCMSM would gaslight you to the moon.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.


We need a laughing hysterically icon.


There is absolutely NO REASON to believer her.  She is not credible in the least.  In fact, criminal charges should be brought against her for attempting to unduly influence Congress and the deliberate attempt to destroy a person's good name.. If a woman cries rape and it is shown that her allegation is false, she needs to do the same amount of time a rapist would do.


----------



## petro (Sep 17, 2018)

Another trial by social media at the last minute.
Way too suspect in timing.
Nope. Don't believe it for a second.


----------



## bullwinkle (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


I've never been an accuser or a victim.  I have no idea.  But there is evidence that accusers get a lot worse treatment than the accused, and I do not blame anyone for trying to bury the incident, especially in today's atmosphere.  The whole "MeToo" movement began because so many valid claims were ignored by justice and turned against the victims.

It is a serious claim, and abuse of such claims should also be treated with caution.  And I remember not too long ago (to me, that is) when a Presidential accuser of some 20 years prior was believed and rewarded with legal support by the Republican party.  She won a lawsuit AND got a nose job.  So there IS precedent.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...



Just like Duke and UVA, this is nothing more than a hoax. This sets back the movement by decades.

Shame on the above accusers, and shame on you. To advance your radical political view, you sell out actual victims.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 17, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



“She won a lawsuit”

See the difference?


----------



## FJO (Sep 17, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Without evidence there is nothing more to the allegation than he said she said.  The politics make this
> incident highly questionable.



She was probably generously paid for concocting her story.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 17, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > The slut had many opportunities to derail his career. This isn't the first time he went before congress to be confirmed for a judicial position. This is Anita Hill redux. Every one see thru this bullshit.
> ...



No it isn’t. Today you need no evidence to convict the innocent.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> I guess I will have to turn down the President if he wants to nominate me for a position on the Court.  I stole a kiss 55 years ago in junior high.
> 
> It's getting that ridiculous.



Libs wouldn't care if it was another guy.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 17, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Not in the new court of opinion called the #metoo movement.

I warned long ago it was dangerous. Now all one has to do is make an allegation to ruin someone.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 17, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I would imagine for the same reasons that so many individuals who were sexually abused by their priests took decades before they could talk about it.  It's not that hard to imagine.  If someone whom everyone loves and thinks highly of does something unthinkable to a person, you know instinctively that no one is going to believe you.  And each time you have to re-tell what happened to you, it causes retraumatization, almost like re-experiencing the act over and over again.


But this isnt that case. Kavanaugh was not a mentor the woman looked up to at the time. He was drunken fellow student, according to her, and he was fumbling around and didnt actually do anything.

This is a crystal clear partisan attempt to derail the nomination and once it is over the allegation will disappear like so many others that have been dredged up by Dimocrats to stop a Republican from taking office.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night



It's highly doubtful that it even happened.



Skull Pilot said:


> Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty



That is what the "MeToo" thing seeks - to have all males marked as sexual predators.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



For all actions there is an eventual, equal reaction.


----------



## skews13 (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



No. Not giving Merric Garland an appointment was nonsense. Trying to rush through Kavanaugh is nonsense.

But I hope you righties have a long memory. The precedents you have now set with Trump will come back to bite you hard.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 17, 2018)

Fitting punishment would be for the accuser to intern for Bill Clinton with his new shipment of fat Cohibas


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 17, 2018)

skews13 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



Sorta like that nuclear option Reid pulled and you loons bawl about now?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> 
> Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty


-----------------------------------   and then the guys are all GUILTY then Skull .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------   not supposed to be reliable or the truth or real .   The simple accusation , lie , rumor is working same as it worked on Judge Roy Moore .


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



A major difference there.  Her claims were supported by a history of such behavior.  Bill was a well-known coxman.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2018)

skews13 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...




Appointment?  You mean a hearing?  Why waste time and money?  He was never going to be confirmed.  See the "Biden Rule".


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> 
> Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty



Nope. 

You might have held a girl down against her will and groped her. 

I never did.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> ...


---------------------------   sure but this woman is now a hero and every rule or safeguard that should be applied to Kavanaugh will now be applied to this woman .  Heck , i don't think that they would even identify her until she gave her permission .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 17, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...



But now someone can simply claim you did and you're ruined

Think hard now


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


-------------------------------   not going to happen in my opinion   Billy .


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2018)

Of course what she said is true.  I don't think in the end it will matter to most conservatives because they are absolute hypocrites on the issue.  For personal responsibility except when it concerns themselves and their  personal failures.  For the dignity of women except when one of themselves is accused of sexual misconduct.  For a moral code except when that code is in conflict with their own debauchery.

So yeah he will be confirmed.​


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I dunno.  Strange things happen sometimes.

They may in time all find themselves living "The Handmaid's Tale".


----------



## blastoff (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...


Um...are we supposed to sign in somewhere or something?   Do we get gift bags like at the Emmys?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> 
> Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty


A good percent of the women to!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Of course what she said is true.  I don't think in the end it will matter to most conservatives because they are absolute hypocrites on the issue.  For personal responsibility except when it concerns themselves and their  personal failures.  For the dignity of women except when one of themselves is accused of sexual misconduct.  For a moral code except when that code is in conflict with their own debauchery.
> 
> So yeah he will be confirmed.​


-------------------- the issue in this issue is that the accusations can never be proved  JLaw .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

as far as Confirmation goes , i have no idea but looks doubtful to me .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I never paid any attention to people who say they were raped and or abused and only make accusations when they will get the most media attention


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 17, 2018)

A nothing burger with extra nothing on the side

-Geaux


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 17, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...



That only works if you assume she is telling the truth.
If she was actually assaulted why didn't she say something when he was up for his first federal judge position?

Why didn't she say something 40 YEARS AGO when this alleged incident happened?

This story stinks and if you can't smell it that's your problem


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



They smell it, and they hope above all things that it works.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Well when someone is going to be a surpreme court justice, its time to come out in the open.


----------



## bullwinkle (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Billy, you've nuanced away from my point, or I wasn't clear.  What I had hoped to convey is the nearly complete support (and financing) Ms. Jones got from Republicans who had been out to 'get' Bubba for years.  Now the worm has turned and they (you?) are crying 'irrelevant' and simply mystified at how those nasty Democrats could give credence to so old and iffy a case.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So, District Court judges can sexually assault anyone and it's OK to keep it a secret?  You do realize that is exactly what you are saying.  What a libtard!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No it was time when it supposedly happened or even at his first federal appontment

Sorry but 40 YEARS ago?

No proof, statute of limitations expired therefore no crime

This is nothing but a politically motivated attack and anyone who is not naive to the point of mental retardation can see that


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2018)

Unequivocally No.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




I'll also note the creepy Anonymous Accusation aspect.  It turns out that she also told WaPo back when she sent the letter to DiFi.  This is a conspiracy to Bork Kavanaugh.

Did Christine Blasey Ford Use Anonymity to ‘Get’ Kavanaugh?


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Of course what she said is true.  I don't think in the end it will matter to most conservatives because they are absolute hypocrites on the issue.  For personal responsibility except when it concerns themselves and their  personal failures.  For the dignity of women except when one of themselves is accused of sexual misconduct.  For a moral code except when that code is in conflict with their own debauchery.
> ...


It is he said , she said. I believe her because  it would not surprise me  that a drunk 17 year old would engage in such conduct.  If these allegations concerned a Democrat or liberal we would never here the end of it. (See Bill Clinton). We live in a different world now.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

why didn't she say something when it happened , isn't that the responsible thing to have done ??


----------



## evenflow1969 (Sep 17, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...


Considering she did not accuse him of rape, I certainly do not beleive he raped her! Let me make this clear I do not support this candidate for this position! That being said pulling this out after this many years with no proof what so ever does not lend her a great deal of credibility in my book!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > bullwinkle said:
> ...



Not at all.  Kavanaugh has no history of untoward behavior toward women.  Bill did.

I'm not crying "irrelevant".  I say it's a lie.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   only objection i have is the FACT that the accusation can never be Proven  JLaw .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Diane Feinstein stole $2000 from my parents 40 years ago. I don't have any proof but I know it happened....she needs to go to jail ASAP.


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


You're right.  But nearly all these cases are extremely hard to prove.  For the record, I am not a fan of bringing up allegations from high school regardless of party.  I am sure I can find myriad posts from conservatives that hold teens accountable for their conduct.  I am sure Kavanaugh has held teens responsible as adults for their actions.  If that is your belief than you should not be an exception.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

I think that weak widdle women like theis girl / female adult woman should be held to the same standards as men .   This puzzy waited , what 35 years eh  JLaw .


----------



## bodecea (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


It is...I will wait to see how this pans out.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She was never raped.


 See, it is now OK to force yourself on women, grope them,. try to rip off their clothes as long as you don't fuck them.  At leasdy if you are an ignorant POS Trumpette.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 17, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Since this tactic hasn't helped them win a single election, you'd think they'd move on to something else.
> 
> Apparently, Einstein was right.


It helps Republicans.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

there is a female poster that thinks that 15 year old girls should keep attempted rape accusations to themselves because the police treat rape or molestation victims poorly  .  Her Aunt told her that bit of info .  Course the widdle 15 year old could have reported as an 18 year old but waits until she is [what] 56 years of age   JLaw .    It is ridiculous that anyone takes this weak widdle women seriously   JLaw .


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 17, 2018)

BK's mother was a judge who was involved with Ford's parent's house being foreclosed on.
Ford's lawyer is a rabid Trump hater.
Aside: Anyone know which rock Cory Booker has crawled under?
Not a peep from him about this bullshit lie. I wonder which shoulder Cory Booker is looking over today.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Since this tactic hasn't helped them win a single election, you'd think they'd move on to something else.
> 
> Apparently, Einstein was right.


They won smearing Roy Moore.   There is no real downside to lying.  If women went to prison they might think twice before trotting out the pussy card.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 17, 2018)

Ford claims only two boys and two girls were at the party.
Was Ford and her girl friend drinking?
Or were just the boys drinking and the girls were just drinking Coke? Ya fucking right!
I'm sure there are still medical records of her "being treated" for her injuries right?
Her lawyer should be able to obtain the records right?


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 17, 2018)

No.

CHRISTINE BLASEY-FORD MOTIVE: REVENGE – KAVANAUGH’S MOTHER JUDGE AGAINST PARENTS IN FORECLOSURE CASE 1996
The mother of Brett Kavanaugh was a MD district judge in 1996, was the judge in a foreclosure case in which Ford’s parents were the defendants.

https://archive.fo/69gvf#se...

Martha G. Kavanaugh, the mother of Brett Kavanaugh was a Maryland district judge in 1996. In an amazing coincidence, Martha Kavanaugh was the judge in a foreclosure case in which Christine Blasey-Ford’s parents were the defendants. Now it all becomes clear. Blasey-Ford is going after Brett Kavanaugh, not because of what he did in high school. Instead, Christine Blasey-Ford is going after Brett Kavanaugh out of spite and revenge for a case rulled on by Brett Kavanaugh mother. Martha Kavanaugh, Brett’s mother was Montgomery County Circuit Court judge from 1993 until she retired in 2001. During a 1996 foreclosure case, Martha Kavanaugh ruled against the parents of Christine Blasey-Ford in a foreclosure case.

The foreclosure case against Paula K. Blasey and Ralph G. Blasey was opened on August 8, 1996. The case number is 156006V.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2018)

According to the newest story, Matt Judge pulled Kavanaugh off.  So Judge would have been the other guy.  Except both Judge and Kavanaugh say none of it ever happened. 

This is worse than Duke LaCrosse.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 17, 2018)

Ford claims there were only four kids at the party.
Obviously the house where the party happened, if it did happen, was owned by one of the four kid's parents right?
Where were the parents?


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 17, 2018)

It is likely that something happened to that woman.  Was it Brett Kavanaugh?  Who knows?

The story is shaky as I see it because she claims he tried to remove the one-piece bathing suit she was wearing underneath her clothes.  That is absurd.  It is literally and obviously impossible to forcibly remove the garments described.  If he wanted or expected to get into her pants, she would have had to cooperate fully.  This is the equivalent of trying to rape a girl wearing a wet suit.

The claim is not believable.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 17, 2018)

What is the name of the other girl at the party?
We'll find out.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


I think it is real, I think it happened....  shoot, I know it's happened to me more than once, in my teen years with boys that had uncontrollable raging hormones....  but like her, managed to get myself out of the predicament!  

But I was born a tough cookie and learned to simply move on, live and learn from it...  

For her to hang on to it, for 30 to 40 years as she has, would lead me to believe it was an extremely terrifying experience for her, more so than what I ever went thru, that she compartmentalized and locked it in a special box in her brain, in order to deal with it...only for it to be opened 30 years later!   Like children do with child abuse or sexual abuse from a parent or relative...


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


I believe more, that women need to believe more, in equality.

Why do Any guys feel Any need to rape modern women in modern times?

It is not like women don't understand, supply side economics.

Social morals for free versus capital morals for a market friendly price.

Why are "women braver for capital under our form of Capitalism", than social morals for free, like any Person who alleges any faith in any Religion, should.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 17, 2018)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



So you have emotions. Fine. Now proof please. None, then move on. PERIOD


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


said like a typical man of this man run world....


----------



## DrLove (Sep 17, 2018)

I believe any women who comes forward with an accusation against a high profile male until such time as her testimony deems her not credible.
At this point, there is no reason to believe anything other than that she is a highly educated professional 
These women have nothing to gain and everything to lose. I'm certain she is getting death threats already. 
Let the hearing commence.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 17, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Bullshit. Both Men and Women are treated equally under the law. I've dated 2 women that were raped, one by a very prominent man, both filed Police reports and had their case adjudicated. Two Men did stiff Prison terms. Both remember EXACTLY everything INCLUDING WHERE IT HAPPENED.

This is a bullshit story that will fail upon scrutiny. PERIOD


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I'm certain it will fail, but not necessarily because it is bull shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 17, 2018)

Why didnt the thirty year old Christine Blasey Ford step in and help her parents out to stop the foreclosure?
  I would have.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 17, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> They are more or less something like blackmailers, smear merchants, character assassinaters.



The Left has adopted the philosophy of terrorist organizations, any means justify the ends. Which is why you will find the Left often justifying terrorists actions.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


Amen to this. Remaining silents only helps to enable the person in question.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I could be wrong, but I happened to see some of an earlier Law & Order SVU episode over the weekend and it was said on there that the statue of limitations on rape is only five years.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 17, 2018)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...


I believe Ford has a screw loose.
'Something's Wrong with Her': Christine Ford's Students Savage Her in Reviews


----------



## Camp (Sep 17, 2018)

Why does Trump surround himself with creeps and crooks if he is not one himself?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2018)

Camp said:


> Why does Trump surround himself with creeps and crooks if he is not one himself?


There is no indication that Trump ever met Ford.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

The liberals get all tingly in their naughty parts when the “bad white man” gets accused. Since most of them are America hating Sergis  and 
Svetlannas  they then think the Christian male must prove himself innocent .
Puritan mentality, fake or real, is an integral part of any witch hunt and looks like another one is underway


----------



## Camp (Sep 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Trump surround himself with creeps and crooks if he is not one himself?
> ...


Actually, they had a good relationship until Ford dumped him over his crudeness and various policies. He was one of the early high ranking American CEO's to reject Trump after watching him for a short time after the election. Bill Ford is, in fact, a knowledgeable and experienced CEO, unlike Trump who is merely a crooked hustler and con man.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


And why did they sit on it till the very last minute.  More Demonrat dirty tricks


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


Why didn't she come forward when he was being grilled for the DC bench???

That was very public too.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

The Breeze said:


> Could this have anything to do with it?
> 
> Martha G. Kavanaugh, the mother of Brett Kavanaugh was a Maryland district judge in 1996. In an amazing coincidence, Martha Kavanaugh was the judge in a foreclosure case in which Christine Blasey-Ford’s parents were the defendants. Now it all becomes clear. Blasey-Ford is going after Brett Kavanaugh, not because of what he did in high school. Instead, Christine Blasey-Ford is going after Brett Kavanaugh out of spite and revenge for a case ruled on by Brett Kavanaugh mother. Martha Kavanaugh, Brett’s mother was Montgomery County Circuit Court judge from 1993 until she retired in 2001. During a 1996 foreclosure case, Martha Kavanaugh ruled against the parents of Christine Blasey-Ford in a foreclosure case. The foreclosure case against Paula K. Blasey and Ralph G. Blasey was opened on August 8, 1996. The case number is 156006V. Isn’t it kind of amazing that all the media reports today didn’t mention this little conflict of interest for Blasey-Ford?
> 
> ...


Aren’t their documents and notes from her therapist visits from years ago that verify her story of the sexual encounter? If so how would that fit into your narrative?


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 17, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Of course what she said is true.  I don't think in the end it will matter to most conservatives because they are absolute hypocrites on the issue.  For personal responsibility except when it concerns themselves and their  personal failures.  For the dignity of women except when one of themselves is accused of sexual misconduct.  For a moral code except when that code is in conflict with their own debauchery.
> 
> So yeah he will be confirmed.​


Why is what she said true, but the overwhelming mountain of evidence for Kavanaugh that says what she says is nothing but an agenda driven attempt to keep a emminently qualified justice from sitting the bench.

This one woman's statement is absolutely true, in your opinion, but the 65 women who testify exactly the opposite is false.

If you cannot see this for what it is, then you have zero credibility.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > Could this have anything to do with it?
> ...



The notes offer details she's attempting to change, such as the number of boys at the party.  Also, she cannot name the time or place where this allegedly occurred, and Kavanaugh is not named in the notes.

It's a fill-in-the-blank lie.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > Could this have anything to do with it?
> ...


I just heard on Fox that his mother did not rule on that case? I smell fake news


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...


She took a lie detector test. How are you so convinced that it’s a lie?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Camp said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The virtuous Mr. Ford lost a very expensive case over which Kavanaugh's mother presided.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Lie detector tests are worthless.  They do not "detect lies", nor are test results admissible in court.  They are an intimidation machine, nothing more.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Former FBI agent administered it.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...




How convenient that she cannot even remember where the party was nor name any of her alleged friends who were at the party.  This makes it impossible to find out what others observed at the party.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


The fact that she took a lie detector test shows that she wasn’t intimidated and is pretty confident in her account of events. Why are you so confident that she is making the whole thing up?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


So? What are you implying?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




There is a reason lie detector tests are not used as evidence in court - they are not reliable.  Sociopaths can easily fool them.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


According to Fox News his mother never presided over that case. One version of this story is fake news and it is sounding like it is yours.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> I just heard on Fox that his mother did not rule on that case? I smell fake news


Her parents lost their house. Political and personal grudge.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> According to Fox News his mother never presided over that case. One version of this story is fake news and it is sounding like it is yours.


You've made a career out of being wrong.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard on Fox that his mother did not rule on that case? I smell fake news
> ...


Bingo
Revenge Alert


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What are you talking about? Did you even read her interview in the post or are you just getting your info from Alex Jones and Rush?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Political timing.
Lack of detail.
Therapist's notes disagree with her current "recollection".
Date and location of alleged event is unknown.
No mention of Kavanaugh in the 2002 therapy sessions.
Kavanaugh's mother ruled against the accuser's parents in the 1996 case.
The fact that Feinstein is involved.
The accuser's attorney is a well-known Democrat and donor. 
Student reviews of the accuser's class demeanor indicate mental problems.

BTW, any common idiot can beat a polygraph.  Let's get her in front of Gowdy, Jordan and Kennedy.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Do you still beat your dog?

I've read multiple articles from multiple sources.  She is incredibly vague.  Occam's Razor says:  this is because she is lying.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard on Fox that his mother did not rule on that case? I smell fake news
> ...


Why would Fox report that his mother did not presided over that case? I literally just watched a program where the host brought up that point and was cut off by the producer who told her that the story was false and his mom was not on that case. What’s up with that?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Link.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > According to Fox News his mother never presided over that case. One version of this story is fake news and it is sounding like it is yours.
> ...


sounds like you’re  ditching the topic and moving to person attacks. Ok, I see the white flag. Thanks for playing


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The court documents tell a different story. You're probably lying like the almost raped lady.

Maybe you almost watched it. Go into regression therapy and you may remember it in 35 years.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The topic is the almost rape. Not what you almost watched on Fox news.

Checkmate.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I heard it on Outnumbered about an hour ago. I’ll post a link as soon as I find one published.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Perhaps she did, I don’t know, but I also know what I just heard on Fox so we shall see if new reporting comes out.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

I think she should be heard, publicly and under oath, before Congress.

First, her account was first relayed in 2012 in therapy. And she has the therapy notes to prove it. She also has witnesses that affirm that she cited Kavanaugh specifically years before his hearing. Eliminating the account being politically motivated.

Second, *she took a lie detector test in August*, administered by a former FBI agent. 

_She passed._


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 17, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



Or mention it in her 30's when Kavanaugh presided over her parents' case. 

I think something happened to her or she would not have told her therapist. My suspicion is that she is using an incident perpetrated by someone else to take out Kavanaugh. It disturbs me that her account no longer matches her therapist's notes. She claims she can't remember much, but the therapist got it wrong. I don't see how one can claim the therapist's notes help her.  They prove that her memory changed.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



We wait, beady-eyed, with bated breath.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Strange coincidence. Same defendant and judge names. Lost their house. Maybe the parents almost thought it was his mother.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



She passed a lie detector test. With witnesses affirming that she cited Kavanaugh as her attacker years before his hearing.

Would Kavanaugh also be willing to take a lie detector test?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Don’t you find it interesting that only the wingnut media is reporting this? Not one credible outlet? It smells like there is more to the story. And there is a reason why the Fox host got cut off from reporting it. We shall see.


----------



## bullwinkle (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


So if you hadn't heard about Bubba's prior coxmanship, Paula Jones would have been a liar?  
It's all pretty moot anyway, billy, and I'm sorta sorry I involved myself in this particular angle of the Kavanaugh hearings.  I find the gamesmanship of the sudden huge document dump far more disturbing.  But I still find Republican reaction to this Ford woman's reluctant decision bitterly amusing as I  reminisce the late 90s.  And we both know what is coming from out of the WH, and I also expect to be amused as I remember how Hillary is such a douchebag because she didn'r talk nice about Monica or Linda Tripp while I read tweets from the Master Blaster.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

It’s a libbie tactic that when things don’t go their way, claim sexual misconduct from 14 to 40 years ago. Hope that false Puritanism will kick in with your audience and demand the accused prove himself innocent. They do it with Trump. Prime element of a witch hunt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I think she should be heard, publicly and under oath, before Congress.
> 
> First, her account was first relayed in 2012 in therapy. And she has the therapy notes to prove it. She also has witnesses that affirm that she cited Kavanaugh specifically years before his hearing. Eliminating the account being politically motivated.
> 
> ...


Former FBI agent?

Do you mean Peter Strzok???


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > bullwinkle said:
> ...


Lying to a grand jury.

Felony.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



A judge knows how unreliable they are. There is no upside to taking a polygraph, even if he is pure as the driven snow.

Do you have any thoughts on how different the stories are? That's what's most concerning to me. If her memory changed that much in the last 6 years, how much did it change in the prior 25 years or so?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> It’s a libbie tactic that when things don’t go their way, claim sexual misconduct from 14 to 40 years ago. Hope that false Puritanism will kick in with your audience and demand the accused prove himself innocent. They do it with Trump. Prime element of a witch hunt.



Opposing attempted forcible rape is hardly 'puritanism'.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Then what would Kavanaugh have to lose by taking one?

If his denials are as 'unequivocal' as he claims, then surely he'll pass. Christine Ford certainly did when she took a lie detector test.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



No, not surely he will pass. There's a reason they aren't admissible. Its because polygraphs are frequently wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


A former FBI agent (unnamed) claims she took a lie detector test
Witnesses (unnamed) claimed stuff, before the hearing. Big whoop. Feinstein had this woman's information back in July. Plenty of time to arrange witnesses. 

BTW, why didn't she bring it up as soon as he was nominated???


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a libbie tactic that when things don’t go their way, claim sexual misconduct from 14 to 40 years ago. Hope that false Puritanism will kick in with your audience and demand the accused prove himself innocent. They do it with Trump. Prime element of a witch hunt.
> ...


When it actually happens as opposed to some vague 40 years ago horseshit designed to serve a political purpose .


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



Let her name the former FBI agent that administered the lie detector test she passed during her public testimony before Congress.

Let the former FBI agent that administered the lie detector test she passed testify publicly before Congress. 

And would Kavanaugh be willing to take a lie detector test as Ford did?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Check out the poll. A reflection of America.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


Why? To influence the upcoming election and hurt Kavanaugh. No other reason. Just like the lying scum dims did to Clarence Thomas. Notice how liberals love black people until they don't take their side?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



The account of attempted forcible rape being first relayed in 2012 to her therapist with witnesses affirming that she cited Kavanaugh as her attacker years before Kavanaugh's hearing eliminate a political motive as a plausible cause for the account.

As why would hearings in 2018 motivate an account shared in 2012? And then only to her therapist?

And of course,* Ford passed a lie detector test*, administered by a former FBI agent.  

Again, your 'puritianism' argument just doesn't make sense.


----------



## bullwinkle (Sep 17, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> It’s a libbie tactic that when things don’t go their way, claim sexual misconduct from 14 to 40 years ago. Hope that false Puritanism will kick in with your audience and demand the accused prove himself innocent. They do it with Trump. Prime element of a witch hunt.


Gee I wonder where the 'libbies' learned that accusations of ages old sexual harassment (and lack of flowers at work) would effectively stop a process.  False Puritanism?  I'm pretty sure recent Republicans hold the patent for that.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Check out the poll. A reflection of America.


Continues to be quite odd here at USMB that these polls run 80-85% on the side of sanity yet the written responses are 50/50?
The only conclusion is that one must question the legitimacy and veracity of many of the posters.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a libbie tactic that when things don’t go their way, claim sexual misconduct from 14 to 40 years ago. Hope that false Puritanism will kick in with your audience and demand the accused prove himself innocent. They do it with Trump. Prime element of a witch hunt.
> ...



Yeah, its adorable isn't it? 

_"If you and I fall into bad moral habits, we can harm our families, our employers and our friends. The President of the United States can incinerate the planet. Seriously, the very idea that we ought to have at or less than the same moral demands placed on the Chief Executive that we place on our next door neighbor is ludicrous and dangerous. Throughout our history, we have seen the presidency as the repository of all of our highest hopes and ideals and values. To demand less is to do an injustice to the blood that bought our freedoms."_

Now riddle me this......who wrote this Puritanical moral argument?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


Have you not been paying attention? That question has been answered.

By late August, Ford had decided not to come forward, calculating that doing so would upend her life and probably would not affect Kavanaugh’s confirmation. “Why suffer through the annihilation if it’s not going to matter?” she said.

Her story leaked anyway. On Wednesday, the Intercept reported that Feinstein had a letter describing an incident involving Kavanaugh and a woman while they were in high school and that Feinstein was refusing to share it with her Democratic colleagues.

Feinstein soon released a statement: “I have received information from an individual concerning the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court,” she wrote. “That individual strongly requested confidentiality, declined to come forward or press the matter further, and I have honored that decision. I have, however, referred the matter to federal investigative authorities.”

California professor, writer of confidential Brett Kavanaugh letter, speaks out about her allegation of sexual assault


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the poll. A reflection of America.
> ...


I post on another board I think of as the "fun board." This is the "angry board." Lotsa bitter biters here. They probably just post more often.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Does not rise to the level.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



They don't actually want an answer. They want a conspiracy they can cling to so they can ignore the evidence.

Even if they have to imagine that conspiracy themselves.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


She must've had another repressed memory and now doesn't want confidentiality, will (did) come forward, will press the matter.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

I forgot that I forgot about it


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Post the link.  Until then, pound sand.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > bullwinkle said:
> ...



"If" has no relevance.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You got your answer. Right now running 80/20 horse hockey


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Was that statement supposed to make sense?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Still doesn't explain why she sat on the accusations.

I'll tell you why.

This is a delay tactic. They're trying to give Republicans an excuse to vote against Kavavaugh. This means Trump has to nominate someone else that will be going through confirmation after the election.

Feinstein isn't doing anything to protect this woman's identity. The fact that she brought it up at the 11th hour assured that the woman's identity would be leaked to the press.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

And adding yet another layer of credibility to the accounts of Christine Ford.......Marc Judge's own account of his behavior in high school.


_"But Mark Judge, now a writer and filmmaker, wrote in his memoir two decades ago that he spent some of his high school years “completely annihilated” on alcohol and trying to “hook up” with girls.

Judge, a classmate of Kavanaugh’s at the all-male Georgetown Prep the time of the alleged assault, tells stories in his 1997 memoir, Wasted: Tales of a GenX Drunk, of getting drunk his first time at age 14, *binge drinking at teen parties and a struggle with alcoholism.*

His “immersion” into alcohol began the end of his sophomore year during a typical annual “beach week,” when Catholic high school students headed to the shore after school was out. *“Now I had an opportunity to make some headway [with girls]. Most of the time everyone, including the girls, was drunk. If you could breathe and walk at the same time, you could hook up,” he wrote.*
_
*His drinking became so extreme that he had blackout episodes, and woke up on the floor of a restaurant bathroom with no memory of how he got there. Once “I had the first beer, I found it impossible to stop until I was completely annihilated,” he wrote. "
*
Kavanaugh High School Pal Writes In Memoir Of Being Wild Drunk With Girls
*
*
The alcohol fueled black outs making Mr. Judge's account of what he 'remembers' from one of these parties suspect. And affirming that at least one of the boys in the room in Ford's account was a black out drunk that would routinely try to hook up with drunk girls.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> And adding yet another layer of credibility to the accounts of Christine Ford.......Marc Judge's own account of his behavior in high school.
> 
> 
> _"But Mark Judge, now a writer and filmmaker, wrote in his memoir two decades ago that he spent some of his high school years “completely annihilated” on alcohol and trying to “hook up” with girls.
> ...


Judge says it never happened.   None of it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


To those with wit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Here... still think I’m making it up?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And adding yet another layer of credibility to the accounts of Christine Ford.......Marc Judge's own account of his behavior in high school.
> ...



Judge also admits to binge drinking and blacking out repeatedly, with holes in his memories....at the very parties that Ford claims she was attacked at.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The woman decided to go public after the story started to leak, she wasn’t forced by Feinstein. Feinstein didn’t sit on the story either she just didn’t run to the cameras. It was investigated verified and then reported to the FBI


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You have a funny definition of wit. And still a piss poor way of making an articulate point.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You heard what you wanted to hear.  

"Now I'm hearing that she did not rule on that case," said the blond.  She does not say what source whence the denial came, nor did she pursue it.

The case is clearly on file in Montgomery County.  She did indeed rule on it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Parties????  No.  One party.  She doesn't remember when.  Not even the year.  She doesn't remember where.  She doesn't remember who else was there.  First there were four people.  Two boys and one girl.   Then there were four boys.   

She's making it up as she goes along.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



We have Marc Judge admitting to binge drinking, black outs, and trying to hook up with drunk girls at high school parties.

We have Christine Ford claiming she was attacked at just such a party by Judge and Kavanaugh, who she claims were very drunk.

And she claimed 4 boys at the party and 2 in the room. Marc Judge (the blackout drunk who tried to hookup with drunk girls) and Kavanaugh.

With Ford passing a polygraph test.

Would Judge and Kavanaugh be willing to do the same?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I heard exactly what was said and am asking the question. Why would a Fox News producer cut her off from making that point and then tell her that it is not true? What do you think?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Still think I’m lying and almost watched it? I accept your apology.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



No....

The reason she says she can't remember when it happened and where it happened?  She doesn't know where Kavanaugh was....if she states a specific time and place, it would allow him to possibly be somewhere he can prove he was that wasn't where she says he was....so she has to keep saying she can't remember.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...




You know what...ask those victims where the Priest did it and when they did it and they will tell you exactly what happened, where it happened and when it happened......it is burned into the minds of the victims......

She won't nail down where it happened or when it happened because she doesn't know where Kavanaugh was......if she gives a specific time and place.....it is likely he can show he wasn't there.....and she can't take that chance....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...


Or maybe she doesn’t remember the exact date of a high school party that happened 35 years ago. Do you remember that shit? Think of a party you went to in high school. Do you remember the date?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...




Wow..... see.... you know exactly where you were, and when it happened...funny that this woman can't do the same thing, isn't it?  She says she can't remember when it happened or where it happened....because she doesn't know where Kavanaugh was and can't take the chance he can prove where he was....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


What statement did she make that showed she didn’t remember the date and place? I must have missed that one


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




Yeah, except......I wasn't assaulted......as lysistrata pointed out unknowingly, she can describe where and when she was attacked...this woman can't......doesn't remember anything about that night at all........because she can't take the chance Kavanaugh can verify where he was....


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




It has been reported throughout the day she can't say where the house was or when it happened.......


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Reported where? I haven’t seen any statement from her or her attorney that said such things. Can you provide a link so I can check it out?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Because media lives on rumors.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


The sources you are using for this story all publish on rumors and propaganda. Outlets like Fox may lean right but they have credibility to protect so when they make statements like the one I posted I take them more seriously.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2018)

lol now her story is getting more and more ridiculous and vague by the minute. Hilarious stuff. She's a Party hack, and they have no shame at all or mind lying. Now it's 'four rapes', but she can't remember when or where, or who raped her. lol lol lol what a loon, and of course the puppets and parrots are breathless and all 'outraged n stuff'!!!'

Please, just get on with deporting these vermin and get it over-with already. Get rid of them, send them to their wonderful Red China.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



It is very credible.  Kavanaugh has already proved to be deceptive,  his attempts to mislead the Senate and the public is obvious to the active listener.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> lol now her story is getting more and more ridiculous and vague by the minute. Hilarious stuff. She's a Party hack, and they have no shame at all or mind lying. Now it's 'four rapes', but she can't remember when or where, or who raped her. lol lol lol what a loon, and of course the puppets and parrots are breathless and all 'outraged n stuff'!!!'
> 
> Please, just get on with deporting these vermin and get it over-with already. Get rid of them, send them to their wonderful Red China.



Assassinating the messenger without evidence but with a good deal of detail made up by the assassin  ^^^  Nice Try Picaro, or should I call you Pinocchio.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


After a couple of months.....


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Here..

California professor, writer of confidential Brett Kavanaugh letter, speaks out about her allegation of sexual assault

--she does not remember some key details of the incident. She said she believes it occurred in the summer of 1982,

--Ford said she does not remember how the gathering came together the night of the incident.

--She also doesn’t recall who owned the house or how she got there.

--She isn’t sure how she got home.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Picaro said:


> lol now her story is getting more and more ridiculous and vague by the minute. Hilarious stuff. She's a Party hack, and they have no shame at all or mind lying. Now it's 'four rapes', but she can't remember when or where, or who raped her. lol lol lol what a loon, and of course the puppets and parrots are breathless and all 'outraged n stuff'!!!'
> 
> Please, just get on with deporting these vermin and get it over-with already. Get rid of them, send them to their wonderful Red China.




The reason they sat on her story?  From the student reviews of her classes, she is likely fairly unreliable as a witness....so they didn't want to give anyone time to actually take a look at her and her history.....they had hoped something else would come up to derail his nomination.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol now her story is getting more and more ridiculous and vague by the minute. Hilarious stuff. She's a Party hack, and they have no shame at all or mind lying. Now it's 'four rapes', but she can't remember when or where, or who raped her. lol lol lol what a loon, and of course the puppets and parrots are breathless and all 'outraged n stuff'!!!'
> ...



Yep, she's just a neurotic loon, probably being used precisely because she is nuts, and as a long time Party 'activist' all her 'friends' in the Party know she is a nut job; when they found out about her being in the same school as Kavanaugh, they had one their pet faggots write up a scam 'letter' for Warbucks Feinstein. They need to investigate Feinstein, not Kavanaugh.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You were had pages ago with the court document. This is just my victory lap.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol now her story is getting more and more ridiculous and vague by the minute. Hilarious stuff. She's a Party hack, and they have no shame at all or mind lying. Now it's 'four rapes', but she can't remember when or where, or who raped her. lol lol lol what a loon, and of course the puppets and parrots are breathless and all 'outraged n stuff'!!!'
> ...



Nobody gives a shit about you or your neurotic opinions, gimp. You lost any cred a long time ago, like  every other POS Democrat Pedo-Friendly parrot.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol now her story is getting more and more ridiculous and vague by the minute. Hilarious stuff. She's a Party hack, and they have no shame at all or mind lying. Now it's 'four rapes', but she can't remember when or where, or who raped her. lol lol lol what a loon, and of course the puppets and parrots are breathless and all 'outraged n stuff'!!!'
> ...


They also needed the time to scrub her social networking accounts.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Yep. Good work.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Link where I said you were lying.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Claim whatever fictitious victory you need to feel good about yourself. I don’t really care.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Haha, are you kidding me?! I’m not going to start playing your childish word games. You have a problem staying on subject and obvious insecurities that you try to fill through petty empty “victories” I’m not playing those games. Come back once you learn to step it up and want to have a substantive debate about the topics at hand


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

She’s doesn’t remember where, what, when, why or how but only Who-sort of.
Libs even for you this is nonsense


----------



## dave p (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


Because she is lying


----------



## dave p (Sep 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.


At this point, there is no reason to believe her. She waited 30 plus years, her star witness said it never happened, her students say she is unstable and vengeful.


----------



## dave p (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> ...


Based on what?


----------



## dave p (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Me too movement is being torn apart from within. What does his mother being a judge have to do with it other than giving this goofball a reason for revenge.


----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2018)

No.

I voted NO 

I do not believe her.

She is a liar.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

She told her therapist that it was 4 boys. She said she was in her late teens. Now she says it was two
And she was 15. She went to the Washington Post first but the paper didn’t see enough evidence so then she went to Feinstein.

Ms. Ford is a registered Democrat. FBI doesn’t see it as a Federal Crime if there is a crime. The polygraph rest question was “is the assertion true” not is “the event true”. 

Fishy.


----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> She told her therapist that it was 4 boys. She said she was in her late teens. Now she says it was two
> And she was 15. She went to the Washington Post first but the paper didn’t see enough evidence so then she went to Feinstein.
> 
> Ms. Ford is a registered Democrat. FBI doesn’t see it as a Federal Crime if there is a crime. The polygraph rest question was “is the assertion true” not is “the event true”.
> ...




She is another piece of pussy-hat progressive liberal.

So what's new.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> there is a female poster that thinks that 15 year old girls should keep attempted rape accusations to themselves because the police treat rape or molestation victims poorly  .  Her Aunt told her that bit of info .  Course the widdle 15 year old could have reported as an 18 year old but waits until she is [what] 56 years of age   JLaw .    It is ridiculous that anyone takes this weak widdle women seriously   JLaw .


Obviously, you don't know shit.

girls & women that are abused don't report every instance because nothing comes of it.

Now this woman sees tjis drun womank abuser being held up before our countrty asd the best person to on the USSC & speaks out.  She wants  people to now what kind of person thios is.
The main point is no longer that this high school kid got drunk (while in high school) and tried to force himself, it now is about his denial.

If this happened, Kavanaugh becomes a pathetic liar & not worthy.

Kavanaugh has a record of binge drinking, now starting in high school & going through Law School.   People in Law School should have grown up enough not to participate in this behavior.


----------



## dave p (Sep 17, 2018)

RealDave said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > there is a female poster that thinks that 15 year old girls should keep attempted rape accusations to themselves because the police treat rape or molestation victims poorly  .  Her Aunt told her that bit of info .  Course the widdle 15 year old could have reported as an 18 year old but waits until she is [what] 56 years of age   JLaw .    It is ridiculous that anyone takes this weak widdle women seriously   JLaw .
> ...


You don’t know shit either. You weren’t there. Her witness says it never happened.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

RealDave said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > there is a female poster that thinks that 15 year old girls should keep attempted rape accusations to themselves because the police treat rape or molestation victims poorly  .  Her Aunt told her that bit of info .  Course the widdle 15 year old could have reported as an 18 year old but waits until she is [what] 56 years of age   JLaw .    It is ridiculous that anyone takes this weak widdle women seriously   JLaw .
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------   yes , its all so hard eh or maybe the girls are lying eh ??    Not talking about Kavanaugh but Generally speaking all the raped need do is report to police with parent in tow and maybe a lawyer  RDave .   And then accuse , go to Court and maybe get a conviction if they CAN prove the rape .    I think that many of the women and girls are weak and many are liars  RDave .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

plus i think that the woman want special treatment .  The so called rapist is identified but i think that the rape accuser is hidden away .   With ADULTS why would that happen RDave .


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 17, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Every time the Democrats can't bring somebody down with facts they accuse them of some sort of sexual misconduct.  Happens every time.
> 
> Clarence Thomas
> Donald Trump
> ...




After what they did to Herman Cain, I will never believe another accusation promoted by leftist parasites. If there isn't a video with penetration, go fuck yourself.

They have the absolute worst record when it comes to whose political whores committed the worst crimes, and actually have convictions. There are armies of women who have accused prominent democrooks who've never gone away and have won in court against them. There are all sorts of sick deviants in elected office in the democrook party, but when a republicrat is accused of "toe tapping" in an airport shitter, it gets him run out of public life.

So I don't care if Kavanaugh gratified the bitch with a cigar, and smoked it with Pinochet while feeding commies too sharks in the Pacific Ocean with a CIA helicopter.


.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 17, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> No.
> 
> CHRISTINE BLASEY-FORD MOTIVE: REVENGE – KAVANAUGH’S MOTHER JUDGE AGAINST PARENTS IN FORECLOSURE CASE 1996
> The mother of Brett Kavanaugh was a MD district judge in 1996, was the judge in a foreclosure case in which Ford’s parents were the defendants.
> ...


JESUS FUCK!! You assholes fall for the dumbest fake articles & just keep passing it around like syphilis among the whoremongers.

Yes, the parents went through a eviction case & yes Kavanaugh's mother was a judge .

BUT.  This is a really big but.  Even bigger than Trump's fat butt.

This is what was said:

"A review of the filings shows that Judge Kavanaugh signed an order in 1997 _dismissing_ the foreclosure after the Blaseys refinanced their home. The 10th item on the court docket reads, “ORDER OF COURT (KAVANAUGH, J./RICE, M.) THAT THE VOLUNTARY MOTION TO DISMISS IS HEREBY GRANTED WITH PREJUDICE AND THAT THE BOND FILED BY HARRY J. KELLY AS TRUSTEE SHALL BE RELEASED AND RETURNED FILED.”


----------



## RealDave (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> plus i think that the woman want special treatment .  The so called rapist is identified but i think that the rape accuser is hidden away .   With ADULTS why would that happen RDave .


Well asswipe.,  There was no rape accusation.  Victims often don't want everyone in the world know they were a victim.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Since this tactic hasn't helped them win a single election, you'd think they'd move on to something else.
> ...


Because men in their 30's often want to date high school girls.  I have news, only in the world of perverts & Republicans.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 17, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> It is likely that something happened to that woman.  Was it Brett Kavanaugh?  Who knows?
> 
> The story is shaky as I see it because she claims he tried to remove the one-piece bathing suit she was wearing underneath her clothes.  That is absurd.  It is literally and obviously impossible to forcibly remove the garments described.  If he wanted or expected to get into her pants, she would have had to cooperate fully.  This is the equivalent of trying to rape a girl wearing a wet suit.
> 
> The claim is not believable.



Hen didn't remove it you stupuid shit.  She claimed he tried.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 17, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> ...


Really? We'll see about this. I think that it is better to know about this guy before he gets on the Supreme Court and is in a position to totally screw up the lives and rights of female Americans. I met male whores when I was young, and I'm not surprised if they lie like hell. Scumbag then. Scumbag now.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

RealDave said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > plus i think that the woman want special treatment .  The so called rapist is identified but i think that the rape accuser is hidden away .   With ADULTS why would that happen RDave .
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------   agree , but its incorrect with Adult women and understandable with young girls .     Adult women should act like ADULTS RDave .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

i'm sure that the accused rapist doesn't want everyone to know that he is an accused but not PROVED to be a rapist  RDave .


----------



## dave p (Sep 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


So you’re admiring that your entire belief of her honesty and his guilt is based on emotion. Thank you


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You will survive being bested.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Not sure what you think you won but congratulations. Go treat yourself to a cookie.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




Is that you bill clinton?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Yes....tell that to the Duke Lacrosse team...you know, the guys people like you knew, knew had raped that stripper....until it turned out she lied.

And the reason this accuser is foggy about where and when it happened...because she doesn't know exactly where kavanaugh was...so she can't commit to a time and place on the chance he can prove he couldn't have been there......that would ruin the smear....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


I’m still waiting for a link showing her saying that she doesn’t remember the details.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




I gave you one....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Sorry I missed it. I’ll take a look


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



Belief is just a simple of case of deciding based on nothing much. That judgment can't be made realistically. 

However why wait 40+ years? 

Well, imagine it happens to you, and you try and hide the episode, then all of a sudden the guy is going to become a part of the top echelons of the US Federal Govt. 

You might suddenly find that this incident is in your face every day when you've tried to hide it.

That you don't understand what it's like is neither here nor there.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 17, 2018)

The #metoo movement is shown to be a movement of lies, sabotage started by sluts asking for it.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...




Yeah....six times he was in that position, and she didn't come forward....or even tell her 15 year old BFFs at the time...any of them....or anyone else in 36 years......  all of the clinton accusers told people when he attacked them, and you asshats still give him a place of honor at your events...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 17, 2018)

If the Left derails this nomination, Trump should give them Mile Lee R-UT or even Judge Andrew Napalitano L- FOX to pick from.  Either is 100 times more conservative than Kavanaugh.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So your thinking that since she doesn’t remember those details it means she is making the whole thing up?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...


--------------------------------------------------   woman may have the widely diagnosed but pretend PTSD or is simply messed up in the head , she does have a therapist , maybe she has dreams or is mentally ill , maybe drugs .  Not hard to believe , look at the way lefty women and their pretend male counterparts  think and talk even on this message board .   She might be an activist [femi nazi type] and thats the rumor i hear but no links yet .


----------



## Baz Ares (Sep 17, 2018)

theHawk said:


> She’s not even accusing him of rape.
> 
> At worst she claims he tried to feel her up when they were drunk at a party, but even then there is zero proof.  Teenagers at a party, 40 years ago.... give me a break.
> 
> ...



But the old GOP & Now Teagagger/DOPers will never admit they were wrong in the Star investigation of a
Legal consenting Bubba Blow Job was given/gotten in the White House
with ken star hunting.  That should have ended when facts came out it was legal.
The White House has been there a long time, many Blow Jobs and
Beaver divings have happened there. Well, Lincoln would never do that? 
As they voted Great Douche with 20 Pussy Grabs
and one if not two rape allegations. Imagine that? Nope, all true.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 17, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


I don't know what if anything happened 40 years ago I do find the fact Dianne Feinstein had this letter back in July and said nothing about it till late last week very questionable I also find this woman bringing something up that might or might not have happened 40 years ago on the eve of his confirmation very questionable also. For the record if this was a Democrat Presidents nominee and someone came up with a 40 year old accusation out of the blue and a Republican Senator suddenly produced a letter they have had for months at the eleventh hour I would feel the same way.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 17, 2018)

I went through the horrible trauma of rape  but can’t remember who, what, when, where, why and how. It does not matter though because it evokes bad feelings and libbies and MSM will run with it. The politics of personal destruction.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


-----------------------------   i think that she is a lefty activist 'femi nazi' type on a mission Slade .   --------------  just saying .


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So does that mean you think she made the whole thing up to block Kavanaughs nomination?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 17, 2018)

The poll is a good marker for the ratio of partisans on this site


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 17, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The poll is a good marker for the ratio of partisans on this site



I voted *no* as an Independent.

Not hard to make that choice because it is _currently_ an *UNSUPPORTED* accusation.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 17, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The poll is a good marker for the ratio of partisans on this site
> ...


You voted no as an "independent"


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The poll is a good marker for the ratio of partisans on this site


Yeah like everybody who voted yes and no are partisans right? I mean what the hell do we know... maybe after they both testify and we hear both sides of the story we can make a judgement. But anybody doing it now is playing politics.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 18, 2018)

The woman was never raped.  She wasn't willing to lie quite that much.  She might have been asked about medical treatment.  

It's a phony because the Democrats always drag out a decades old sex accusation when they have nothing else.


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Assassinating the messenger without evidence but with a good deal of detail made up by the assassin ^^^ Nice Try Picaro, or should I call you Pinocchio.



But, in your opinion, there is nothing wrong with her assassinating Judge Kavanaugh without evidence.  

If she didn't report it at the time because of whatever, why did she not come forward twelve years ago when he was appointed as a District Court of Appeals judge?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The woman was never raped.  She wasn't willing to lie quite that much.  She might have been asked about medical treatment.
> 
> It's a phony because the Democrats always drag out a decades old sex accusation when they have nothing else.


Do you think her entire story is a lie?


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> She’s doesn’t remember where, what, when, why or how but only Who-sort of.
> Libs even for you this is nonsense



So long as "she doesn't remember where, what, when, why, or how, but only Who-sort of" no one can come forward with concrete evidence that the party or whatever, never happened.


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

RealDave said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > there is a female poster that thinks that 15 year old girls should keep attempted rape accusations to themselves because the police treat rape or molestation victims poorly  .  Her Aunt told her that bit of info .  Course the widdle 15 year old could have reported as an 18 year old but waits until she is [what] 56 years of age   JLaw .    It is ridiculous that anyone takes this weak widdle women seriously   JLaw .
> ...



It has nothing whatsoever to do with today.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> So your thinking that since she doesn’t remember those details it means she is making the whole thing up


Other women have called in on this and reported "You don't forget the details of a sexual assault"  The lying bitch is a political operative.  She scrubbed her social media to hide what?   She owns a pussy hat, and has been seen in political #metoo marches.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> We have no reason to think her claim is credible.
> 
> seriously if you were a woman and was assaulted would you wait almost 40 YEARS to say something?
> 
> It doesn't take a bloodhound to smell a rat here



Funny, you guys had no problem with Juanita Brodderick waiting 30 years to say something on the eve of impeachment.  

You don't want her claim to be credible, it's really not the same thing.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 18, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Not "emotion." That's idiotic. It's called experience. Women know that many guys will do exactly as this guy is accused of. Back when I was young, they rarely got caught at it, but I have no doubt that most would lie about it. Ask detectives who interview suspects in rape cases. Ask me, when I, a teenager, had to tell my aunt how her 33-year-old treated me when she wasn't around. Ask all of the people finally telling of their experiences on Me, Too. 

And remember the old defense to a paternity charge, before there was such a thing as DNA testing, that the mother slept with more than one guy, and the accused would have his buddies back him up by lying that they had slept with her, too.

SCOTUS already has four misogynists. Read the transcript of the oral argument in the _Whole Women's Health_ case challenging the absurd Texas law regulating women's clinics. Except for a few procedural questions, they never asked a single question about the substance of the law while the state solicitor general was arguing the state's case. Nothing. Yet the state's case was so absurd that the female justices were able to shred it easily, and the amicus briefs filed by the leading medical associations all said that the law was based on a claim not supported by accepted medical experience.

When there already are four justices ready and willing to throw the rights of one half of the U.S. population under the bus due to their personal prejudices, we have a right to know whether the nominee holds an attitude that this half of the population are just toys. We have to snake out bias.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 18, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> If the Left derails this nomination, Trump should give them Mile Lee R-UT or even Judge Andrew Napalitano L- FOX to pick from.  Either is 100 times more conservative than Kavanaugh.


Collins and Murkowski sort of limit how far to the right the POTUS can go.... at least until there are more conservatives in the Senate after this election.

I dont think this ends derailed. Kavanaugh will be on the SCOTUS by next year, methinks.


----------



## dave p (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I agree, emotion on this is idiotic. Why do you let that guide you?  You have already decided that she is telling the truth. She has offered up nothing concrete, she cant be specific about anything, her star witness said it never happened. Only because you have an emotional view based on an experience you had years ago.  Your whole tirade is about people you deem misogynists, because you don't agree with them ( emotion ). The justices sitting on the court now have nothing to do with this issue, they weren't part of the alleged  incident.. But you want to bring that up as some sort of reasoning ( emotion ).  We need to know the truth about what happened, you have decided that he is guilty until proven innocent ( emotion ).


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > We have no reason to think her claim is credible.
> ...



I never said anything about Brodderick so don't tell me I did

Her claim is not credible in the least

The timing alone makes it suspect never mind the fact that none of can be corroborated in the least


----------



## iceberg (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The woman was never raped.  She wasn't willing to lie quite that much.  She might have been asked about medical treatment.
> ...


her deleting her entire social history first,  do you think that calls her accusation into question?


----------



## dave p (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The poll is a good marker for the ratio of partisans on this site


A good marker for people that think first and wait for evidence.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

Nope. Don't believe it for a minute.

The reason? She's only going after Kav. Haven't heard a word about the other three who supposedly tried to rape her.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Lying fuck.  Bill clinton did not chase high school girls when he was in his 30s.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The woman was never raped.  She wasn't willing to lie quite that much.  She might have been asked about medical treatment.
> 
> It's a phony because the Democrats always drag out a decades old sex accusation when they have nothing else.


Jesus Fuck buddy.  You asswipes drag out Bill Clinton all the time for shit that happened decades ago.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

RealDave said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > plus i think that the woman want special treatment .  The so called rapist is identified but i think that the rape accuser is hidden away .   With ADULTS why would that happen RDave .
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------   generally speaking and in the LAW Adult Woman get a Special Status of not being identified if they claim that they were Raped while the accused rapist is fully identified .  [been that way for years i think] ---   I am no lawyer or expert but i think that that is how it works and that way of doing things is both unfair and not equal for accused rapist and possible rape victim .   Doesn't matter what the Raped Woman wants if my little bit of info just above is correct   RealDave .


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The woman was never raped.  She wasn't willing to lie quite that much.  She might have been asked about medical treatment.
> ...



The allegations against Clinton included DNA.

See the difference?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

so the question would be if the info i relate is correct is WHY are Adult woman and possible rape victims treated in a Special Way  RealDave ??


----------



## deanrd (Sep 18, 2018)

Kavanaugh  is spending the day at the White House with President Trump. 

Can you imagine what they’re talking about?

 I can see Trump now: women love it when we grab their pu$$y.   That’s what it’s for. They should just lay back and enjoy the ride. And a real man knows how to give a ride and I can really give a ride they won’t forget.

Then you have Kavanough, yeah I could’ve really gotten that b!tch off good if I hadn’t been so drunk. I want to be like you Mr. President. I want to know how to really grab pu$$y good.

 I know I’m not getting it Word for Word but I bet I’m really close. You put two disgusting men together and they just can’t help themselves but boast about their “conquests”.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > We have no reason to think her claim is credible.
> ...


----------------------------------   'Juanita  Broderick' should be disregarded same way that this Kavanaugh accuser should be ignored if her claims are after the Statute of Limitations  JoeB .


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Kavanaugh  is spending the day at the White House with President Trump.
> 
> Can you imagine what they’re talking about?
> 
> ...



Clinton bringing the Cigars?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > So your thinking that since she doesn’t remember those details it means she is making the whole thing up
> ...


Oh other women have called in? great so I guess that makes you the expert. Excellent, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


That looks like she is trying to protect her private life as she knew she was about to get put through the ringer. I bet that was advised by her attorney and isn’t evidence of anything to do with the accusation.  This is a mans life being effected to so the accusation does deserve question on that fact alone. I think everything is happening as it should except for those partisans that have already made up there minds.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


i still question the timing. given this is a normal tactic for the left and previous judges, i question it even more. next time the dems lob out a nomination you can now expect this to be added to the theatrics.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Nope. Don't believe it for a minute.
> 
> The reason? She's only going after Kav. Haven't heard a word about the other three who supposedly tried to rape her.


I’m not following your logic. Kananaugh is being nominated to the Supreme Court, that’s why she is coming out. That’s a big deal. And there were only three in the room, her and the two boys. She isn’t suing or trying to get them arrested, she just doesn’t think a man that did something like that to her deserves that position and is letting the public know.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


So you think she made this whole thing up? Planted the story in therapy 6 years ago and then trained on how to pass a polygraph just in case he got nominated to the Supreme Court and is now using it to try and stop him?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


dunno yet. i've heard 2 guys were attacking her and 4. i've heard she had no idea how she even got to the party but yet she now has a rock solid memory on who did what? i've heard kavenaughs name was mentioned to the therapist, i've heard it wasn't.

the only thing we do have is confusion.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

this entire drama should no be taken seriously mostly due to the  age of accusations and Statutes of Limitation if that exists on rape charges .


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I believe her actual account is in the post article so I’d go off that. The rest is media spin. She describes the event in pretty good detail. You’re fine to question it but you should also take all statements and scenarios into account. Like if she is making the whole thing up how do you explain the therapy notes? Are they fakes? Was the polygraph test a fake too?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> this entire drama should no be taken seriously mostly due to the  age of accusations and Statutes of Limitation if that exists on rape charges .


It’s now beyond the sexual assault event. Kavanaugh denies the entire event happened. So one of them is lying and if possible should be held accountable for that.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Good lord. If you have youtube YOU CAN BEAT A POLYGRAPH. And for a PhD in Educational Psychology, you likely don't even need the YouTube training, YOU ARE EDUCATED IN THE MEANS!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


in the story oldlady put up i believe that was her own account. this is where she doesn't remember when the party was, who's house it was, how she got there and so forth. i'm not saying something didn't happen but for someone to have so few details she's sure of, it seems convenient this one she *is* sure of.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Excellent so you figured that one out. So now the therapy notes. Were they premeditated or planted?!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


did she name kavenaugh or did she not? her therapist has (4) attacking her and there were 2. i've not seen the notes from the therapist that had the name in it, just her husband saying he heard her say that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Here is what you are talking about...

California professor, writer of confidential Brett Kavanaugh letter, speaks out about her allegation of sexual assault

At the time, Ford said, she knew Kavanaugh and Judge as “friendly acquaintances” in the private-school social circles of suburban Maryland. Her Holton-Arms friends mostly hung out with boys from the Landon School, she said, but for a period of several months socialized regularly with students from Georgetown Prep.

Ford said she does not remember how the gathering came together the night of the incident. She said she often spent time in the summer at the Columbia Country Club pool in Chevy Chase, where in those pre-cellphone days, teenagers learned about gatherings via word of mouth. She also doesn’t recall who owned the house or how she got there.

Ford said she remembers that it was in Montgomery County, not far from the country club, and that no parents were home at the time. Ford named two other teenagers who she said were at the party. Those individuals did not respond to messages on Sunday morning.

She said she recalls a small family room where she and a handful of others drank beer together that night. She said that each person had one beer but that Kavanaugh and Judge had started drinking earlier and were heavily intoxicated.

Ford said that on the night of the party, she left the family room to use the bathroom, which was at the top of a narrow stairway. She doesn’t remember whether Kavanaugh and Judge were behind her or already upstairs, but she remembers being pushed into a bedroom and then onto a bed. Rock-and-roll music was playing with the volume turned up high, she said.

She alleges that Kavanaugh — who played football and basketball at Georgetown Prep — held her down with the weight of his body and fumbled with her clothes, seemingly hindered by his intoxication. Judge stood across the room, she said, and both boys were laughing “maniacally.” She said she yelled, hoping that someone downstairs would hear her over the music, and Kavanaugh clapped his hand over her mouth to silence her.

At one point, she said, Judge jumped on top of them, and she tried unsuccessfully to wriggle free. Then Judge jumped on them again, toppling them, and she broke away, she said.

She said she locked herself in the bathroom and listened until she heard the boys “going down the stairs, hitting the walls.” She said that after five or 10 minutes, she unlocked the door and made her way through the living room and outside. She isn’t sure how she got home.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> this entire drama should no be taken seriously mostly due to the  age of accusations and Statutes of Limitation if that exists on rape charges .


------------------------------------------------------   Rule of Law is being abandoned in the USA . And everything that is being built by lefties in the USA is what you are going to be getting in the not too distant future .   I call the new style in the USA as Rule by Emotion and its pretty third world like Slade .


----------



## iceberg (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


yes and the question of did she name kavanaugh during her session or not is still in question.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I haven’t seen the therapist notes so I can’t say. I believe there are notes from two different therapists though. She said that one therapist had the number of attackers incorrect in their notes. It will all come out


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



They don't match her new allegations. And, since this was therapy for a marriage problem, the spouse with the problem, in this case the good Doctor, will often make stuff up to get pity from the Spouse. This is not uncommon, plus, in the session she never named names, just an important man in Washington D.C. There are like half a million of them.

Now, having dealt with many Rape and Sexual Assault Survivors in my life, you tell me, why she can remember trivial parts of the story, but can't remember the two things that can be investigated to tell if the story is true. Location and Date.

If the glove don't fit, you must acquit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > this entire drama should no be taken seriously mostly due to the  age of accusations and Statutes of Limitation if that exists on rape charges .
> ...


What are you talking about? Can you not handle our discussion? Is that why you divert to some random rant that ends with my name and reflects a total distortion of my views?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Sounds like you got it all figured out. I’m gonna wait until I hear a full account from each side before I make my call.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 18, 2018)

Not one person can recall Brett Kavanaugh being drunk.  Ever.  Not in high school.  Not in college.  He got drunk only the one time.  Is that what we are to believe?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Then I will expect you won't post any further


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Not one person can recall Brett Kavanaugh being drunk.  Ever.  Not in high school.  Not in college.  He got drunk only the one time.  Is that what we are to believe?



If the glove don't fit, you must acquit.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

i make a polite comment about this case and about the Abandonment of ACTUAL rule of law in the USA as lefties replace Rule of Law with Rule by Emotion and pretend science of 'therapy' and that is all Slade .   I think that there is a Statute of Limitations which is good sound law being ignored by Most of YOU lefties  Slade .


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

> She said she often spent time in the summer at the Columbia Country Club pool in Chevy Chase,





Slade3200 said:


> Ford said she remembers that it was in Montgomery County, not far from the country club,



Huh, she's from there. She hang out at the pool often. The house was not far from the pool. AND SHE CAN'T REMEMBER WHERE IT IS?

This leaky boat is gonna sink fast.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

i mention your name because i am addressing YOU Slade .   Plus you lefties ignore  law called Statute of Limitation to discuss rumors and the drama of 36 year old possibly made up lying accusations  Slade .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------   a FULL account of 36 year accusations to judge Kavanaugh with eh Slade .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The woman was never raped.  She wasn't willing to lie quite that much.  She might have been asked about medical treatment.
> ...


Bill Clinton was president

Kavanaugh was 17 when this allegedly happened

I don't know about you but I hold an adult in the office of president to a higher standard than I do a pimply faced high school kid


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I think she's exaggerating her drunken memories

For all we know she was so blotto she didn't know who was who or who was doing what


----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



*Not only no, but hell no!*

*She's a dyed-in-the-wool DimocRAT political hack.*


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint. Perhaps you fail to grasp the concept of having a discussion. The difference between us is you ignorantly have your mind made up while I am attempting to simply discuss the situation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i make a polite comment about this case and about the Abandonment of ACTUAL rule of law in the USA as lefties replace Rule of Law with Rule by Emotion and pretend science of 'therapy' and that is all Slade .   I think that there is a Statute of Limitations which is good sound law being ignored by Most of YOU lefties  Slade .


When do I ignore the rule of Law? I respect the rule of law but I guess you want to make presumptions about my views instead of actually understanding. That’s fine if you want to play that game but I’m calling your BS


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Yeah, like hear her story and then hear his story. It’s not rocket science


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I've, my friend, have time after time, shown the inconsistency of the charge against, who appears to be, an honorable man. No bullshit, just facts.

The good Doctor best be careful. Perjury before Congress is a serious charge.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i make a polite comment about this case and about the Abandonment of ACTUAL rule of law in the USA as lefties replace Rule of Law with Rule by Emotion and pretend science of 'therapy' and that is all Slade .   I think that there is a Statute of Limitations which is good sound law being ignored by Most of YOU lefties  Slade .
> ...


---------------------------------------   shouldn't be anything to discuss and mar Kavanaughs reputation with 36 year old possible lies and 'therapists' note .   Plus the main thing to me is the thought that there is an [assumed] Statute of Limitations on rape and if there is then this woman should be ignored and she should be sued by the Kavanaugh for Slander of his good name   Slade .


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Agreed, and if she is caught lying or fabricating evidence or doing anything mischievous then she should be held accountable. She is taking an aweful big risk to push this “lie” that you apparently believe she is telling.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Ha, yeah let’s sue abuse victims for coming out past the statute of limitations. Brilliant idea!

Now if she is caught lying then yes, arrest or sue her ass... but your suggestion is absurd.

If Kavanaugh did what she said he did and is now lying about it then that is relevant. You’re an idiot if you try and argue otherwise.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The story simply does not hold water. Now if she comes up with the location it's only after months of questioning? Oh my, could get ugly, and ugly fast.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


---------------------------------------   and Perjury , they'd let he go due to her PTSD , weak mind and weak Constitution and suffering at the hands and other body parts of MEN.    And thats White Men who are known as being the worst of the worst .  Plus , she was fighting with a sense  of duty  so that she and her 'femi nazi' friends can defeat Kavanaugh with the help of the 'goddess' .    Just ask her Therapist .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

CLAIMED and maybe lying abuse victim  Slade .   Course the lying , and possible  slander would need to be PROVED in a Court of American Real Law  Slade .


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



This shit has to end, and end quickly.

Our Son's, our Nephews, our Grandsons will have to deal with this threat forever if we don't step up and end this lunacy. And those that have in the past, dutifully reported these crimes and went through with taking scum off the street. They are being shamefully used by these creeps for political gain.

Those responsible for this need to be brought to justice.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

but after PROVING , go after her and hang her for slander and that would send a message .   What so special about being a lying and pretend abuse victim if that is Proven Slade ??


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If ifs and buts were candy and nuts wouldn't we all have a Merry Christmas?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You are basing your knowledge of her account on an article that a reporter wrote. Do you have any further insight as to what other info has come out during questioning? Fact is you know very little yet you think you have it all figured out. That’s funny


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Question:

Where are all her Girlfriends coming forward to tell as she took them aside and warned them about not going out with Kav and/or Judge?

None?

Oh my, how stupid do the Dem's think we are?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> CLAIMED and maybe lying abuse victim  Slade .   Course the lying , and possible  slander would need to be PROVED in a Court of American Real Law  Slade .


no shit


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


-------------------------------------  and remember the words of that 'OldFemale' from yesterday in this thread [think it was]  ---   And  she wants payback on men , i think she was talking to Billy . And yep , sons , grandsons , nephews , young American boys azzez are going to be in the grinder if Rule of LAW keeps deteriorating in the USA .


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If this was true, there would be DOZENS of her girlfriends that she advised not to hang out with Kav and/or Judge. WHERE THE HELL ARE THEY? 

You obviously didn't attend High School.

Give me a god damn break!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> but after PROVING , go after her and hang her for slander and that would send a message .   What so special about being a lying and pretend abuse victim if that is Proven Slade ??


Was that supposed to make sense? Hit the reply button if you are responding to a post so I know what you’re talking about... or else please write more clearly


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Question:
> 
> Where are all her Girlfriends coming forward to tell as she took them aside and warned them about not going out with Kav and/or Judge?
> 
> ...


I’m not a dem but after reading your posts I can say I do think you’re pretty stupid. So the answer is likely VERY.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


That’s a good question. It should be asked.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.




Nope.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > CLAIMED and maybe lying abuse victim  Slade .   Course the lying , and possible  slander would need to be PROVED in a Court of American Real Law  Slade .
> ...


---------------------------------------------   well then , if her possible lying and slander are proved she is no longer SPECIAL .   I n fact , the presumed to exist Statute of Limitations is all that should matter as there is NO actual evidence  Slade .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Question:
> 
> Where are all her Girlfriends coming forward to tell as she took them aside and warned them about not going out with Kav and/or Judge?
> 
> ...


----------------------------------   i think that the 'dems' and 'gop , repub , rinos will win on this charade  Pops .   Meaning , Kavanaugh is toast .


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



Probably the same reason I would be speaking out against my stepfather if he was to run for anything.  

From the ages of 5 to 7,  my mother was married to a real piece of work.  He liked to go out and get drunk when he got off of work, come home, and then start in on my mother, myself, or my younger sister.  Because I was the big brother and the oldest, I would generally get him to take his focus off of my sister and mother, and focus all of his anger and energy on me.  That would often result in a broken nose, black eye, or severe beating for me.  When my mother got divorced from him, she ended up in a car wreck and died when I was 8, and I became an orphan and lived with my Grandparents.  

Well, nobody really kept tabs on my stepfather, and nobody knew where he went, but then again, all connections to him were severed when the divorce happened.  I don't even know if he's still alive, and really don't care.  BUT.........if that idiot were to ever surface and run for national office, I would step up and let everyone know what he did to my mother, sister, and myself during those years of my childhood.  Had I ever reported it to the police myself?  No.  I was 5 to 7 at the time.  Did my mother ever report the abuse?  No, she was scared to death of my stepfather and didn't want to risk more abuse.  When she saw that he would never change, that is when she decided on divorce.  But, there is one time that he beat me so bad with a belt buckle, that pictures of my bruised and beaten back were taken by the school, so there is some kind of evidence.

I would also tell about the way he sexually abused my sister in front of me as well.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Special? Who gives a shit about special, what are you talking about? If her story checks out and Kavanaughs version is not convincing then he likely doesn’t get the SCOTUS seat. If she isn’t convincing and he is then he probably does get the seat. If she is caught lying she should be held accountable. Those are the scenarios


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



Sorry to hear that story. Completely horrible.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...


Damn, it’s an ugly world with some truly sick people in it. Thanks for sharing your story and kudos for prevailing despite such an aweful childhood.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...





Here is the thing. Say your step was about to be seated as SCOTUS and there is Biker Sailer laying it all out. In your case going by your story there would be siblings to back your assertion, likely your Ma as well as a bunch of his old friends he used to go drinking with. So your claim could be investigated. This woman? None of that. Another thing you could provide is a time and place, this woman can’t do that. She can’t even bring witnesses because they won't her claim so far.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...





Slade3200 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I didn't share the story for any other reason than to explain as to WHY she didn't say anything for so long.  She went to an all girls school and was a cheerleader for the football team that Kavanaugh played for at an all boys school.  When the incident happened, she may not have wanted to have anything to do with him, and they went their separate ways.  Because she went to an all girls school, there would be no chance for Kavanaugh to show up at class reunions, and she probably didn't know where he was at until he was nominated to the SC.  

Like I said, I haven't had anything to do with, nor have I ever tried to contact my stepfather.  But, if he were to run for national office, even though it would be my (and possibly my sister's word) word against his, as well as the fact that my mother never filed charges so there is no police record.  Add to the fact that most people on here view me as a liberal, and my stepfather was very much a conservative, there are lots of people who would accuse me of being partisan, even though the abuse did happen, and would wonder why I waited so long to come forward.

I'm just telling you guys one reason (and it's a legitimate one) as to why she may just now be coming forward.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


 Some of the claims you had a fit about happened years before when he was still in Arkansas & you STILL bring them up.

So why doesn't Kavanaugh just admit it, apologize & move on?  Use that "but I was just a kid" excuse.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Actually, no, it can't.  I don't know who Grissom went drinking with, nor was I introduced to any of his friends.  Why?  I was between 5 and 7 at the time.  No, I don't know anyone he hung out with.

As far as my mother?  I guess you missed the part of my post where I said I'd been orphaned at 8.  There is no way she could testify, because she died back in 1972.  And, there is a possibility that my sister wouldn't want to go through all the memories of the abuse because some of it was sexual, so it would just be me speaking out against him.

As far as police records?  I was 5 to 7 years old.  No, I didn't file any reports, and neither did my mother because she was scared of him.  The only record I could possibly think of that MIGHT still exist are pictures the school nurse took of my back one day in school.  But, that was back in 1970, or 1971, so the chances of that happening are pretty slim.

Nope, it would just be my word against his.

As far as providing the time and place?  All I could tell them was I lived in Grand Junction CO on Chipeta St. from 1969 to 1971.   I wouldn't be able to specify specific dates and times, just general information from that period of time.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


This story just broke. How do you know she’s got none of that? Why don’t we just wait and see


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You know, he might have gotten through it a lot easier if he had just said that.  Most people would understand, because a lot of us have done things as kids we'd rather not have exposed to the light of day, they might have given him a pass.

But the denial is what is gonna kill him.  Especially if someone from his HS comes forward and says that he was a party animal.

And, let's not forget......................there are times she related this incident to her therapist all the way back in 2012.  Are you going to say that she planted the seeds all the way back in 2012, knowing she would be using it in 2018 against Kavanaugh?

I don't think she could be that diabolical.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





Don’t matter. You would make your claim, his people would call you a liar, your siblings and Ma would tell their side. What evidence there was could be born out and the rest of us could defied. Not so with this case. This woman can’t even name a time or place, and it’s not that witnesses can’t be found, it’s that they say she is full of shit. This is a game nothing more.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I didn't have a "fit" about anything.

All I ever said about Clinton was to question whether a person that had no self control should be in office.  And before you start with your Trump tirade I'll inform you yet again that I did not vote for Trump

And why should Kavanaugh admit anything if he didn't do anything?  

There is not and never will be any real proof.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Then I'm going to relate my experience as well. I dated two women who were raped. Both reported the rapes and both put the bastards in jail for very, very long times. Later in life I worked with crime victims as a volunteer. Several (hell, over a dozen) were rape and sexual assault victims. All of them remember every detail of what happened, when it happened, and where it happened. No "fog of war" in the slightest. 

The story we know so far just simply does not mesh with these experiences.

Having been in High School I also know how things like this goes around School by both the girl and the boys. I've heard nothing from any of the classmates except that Kav was exceptional. 

This simply makes no sense.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




She can’t remember time or place, and so far everyone she has pointed to as a witness says she is wrong.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Why is her memory being considered reliable?
For all we know she was blind drunk and doesn't know who was who other than a vague recollection of some of the people who were at the party?


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2018)

You know what is really pathetic?

These stupid Moon Bats not only never acknowledged the fact that Slick Willy was a scumbag but the shitheads voted for his asshole wife who attacked the women that exposed Slick Willy being a sexual predator.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I agree. Hell I'd have called the police and been screaming bloody murder.

This whole thing doesn't pass the stink test.

Now she isn't going to testify and what happened to the other three men?? How come she isn't after them for something she says happened over 30 years ago.

Woman is looking more and more like a nut job to me. Why anyone left or right would believe her is beyond me.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



She never named him. And why she wouldn't, given the Doctor/patient and Hipaa protections, is confusing. Also, she claimed it was 4 boys, now it's 1.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Again idiot...........my mother died in a car wreck in 1972.  How the hell is she gonna tell her side?  As far as my sister?  Because there was sexual abuse that went along with the physical and mental abuse, chances are she wouldn't want to relive it.

And, the only reason I can name the place, is because my mother made me memorize our address in case I got lost.  I can also remember the 2 year general timeframe, because that was one of the more horrific times of my life, but if you asked me what day and date I got beaten with a belt buckle, or what day I was locked naked in the basement for 8 hours, or the several occasions my nose was broke, or when my eyes were blacked, I can't tell you.  All I can tell is that it happened in Grand Junction between 1969 and 1971.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Everyone she has pointed to says she is wrong? You mean the two boys that she is accusing of assault?! Can you be any more misleading?! She described the general time and place and I’m sure she will be questioned further about that along with who, if anybody, she told about it back in the day. There is much more to uncover and it is way too premature to be making a conclusion like you are. Makes your partisan colors shine bright.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Stop making stuff up! You’re not doing yourself any favors, just sounding dumb


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Then she needs to expose this information ahead of time so it can be vetted prior to the hearing. If not, it simply looks like a stalling tactic.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


3 other men? You need to get your facts straight before criticizing others for being unreliable. There were two boys and her


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Like Shitting Bull you like spouting your bullshit without researching what you are talking about.

She said she got locked in a closet by four men. You really need to research before you make a fool of yourself.

Blow it out your ass.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I'm not making anything up ASSHOLE.

She was 15 at a party she was most likely drinking and there is the absolute possibility that her memory is more than a little hazy

If you think she wasn't there drinking then you are a naive to the point of mental retardation rube


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


The Left is going to politicize it because it is being used to block a SCOTUS nomination. No denying that. But that doesn’t mean everything should be dismissed. There are things that give credibility to her story so it needs to play out.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Hey..................I went to a kegger and didn't drink when I was 15.  I was told I could go by my guardians, but was told that if I drank, it would be the last one I went to.

Didn't drink, made the guardians happy, and I was able to go to parties after that without any kind of restrictions, but still didn't drink when I went.  Preferred to be designated driver.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Not everyone always does what they are told


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I'm with you. I'm not much of a drinker but am the DD when my friends go out.

Of course going to a party and not drinking isn't done by many.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



One of which is that she talked with this trauma with her therapist back in 2012 (there are records of this).  

How diabolical would she have to be to tell it to her shrink, wait 6 years, and then try to sink Kavanaugh?

Like I said before, she probably didn't pursue it because she didn't want to contact Kavanaugh, nor did she know where he was at, and simply let it lay until he popped up on the national scene as a SC nominee.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------   well , its YOU Slade , you want to make SPECIAL people of so called abuse victims .


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I'm wondering why she isn't after the other three she says were part of this attempted rape??

They get a pass??


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


“Most likely” “possibility” yeah you’re not making anything up! Haha


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Like what? What lends her story credibility. Serious question. This is what I heard so far, she said he tried to rape her, and another guys saw it. No location, ( she can’t remember) and that Ford guy who she said was there said none of her claims happened. Then there is the two months DIFI sat on it? Fine, hold everything up, but make this woman testify tomorrow under oath in public. She won’t. This is fake.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

i say , feck her and go after her for SLANDER .   You say that she is a SPECIAL abuse victim in post number 355 .


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Do I? How do I want to make special people out of abuse victims? By listening to them and taking their accusations seriously? Is that what you consider special?


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




There are issues with the therapists account to. And still, she remembers Kavanaugh, and Dord who rebuked her account and she can’t remember a time or place? She is a liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They aren’t nominated for SCOTUS.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

and WHY are womens SPECIAL status of Rape victims hidden away but accused rapists are trotted out for the world to see Slade ??


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and WHY are womens SOECIAL status of Rape victims hidden away but accused rapists are trotted out for the world to see Slade .





That’s how a character assassination go’s.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What three guys?  She claimed that Kavanaugh tried to rape her, and he might have succeeded if Kavanaugh's friend, Judge, hadn't jumped on him and stopped him.  As far as I've read, there was only 2 at the time, and Judge was just watching until he stopped it. 

Here..................a link from FOX News......................

Who is Christine Blasey Ford, the professor who accused Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct?

*But Ford publicly came forward in an interview with The Washington Post over the weekend, saying her “civic responsibility is outweighing my anguish and terror about retaliation.”


She has accused Kavanaugh of pinning her to a bed during a house party in Maryland in the early 1980s, attempting to remove her clothes and putting his hand over her mouth when she tried to scream. At the time of the alleged incident, Ford was 15 and Kavanaugh was 17, she said, adding that Kavanaugh was drunk.


“I thought he might inadvertently kill me,” Ford said. “He was trying to attack me and remove my clothing.”

She said she was able to escape when Mark Judge – a friend of Kavanaugh’s who has come to his defense after the allegations became public – jumped on top of them.*


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Ford said that on the night of the party, she left the family room to use the bathroom, which was at the top of a narrow stairway. She doesn’t remember whether Kavanaugh and Judge were behind her or already upstairs, but she remembers being pushed into a bedroom and then onto a bed. Rock-and-roll music was playing with the volume turned up high, she said.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



OMG buddy. Don't tell me you don't know about the four men. She says they locked her in a closet and there were four of them.

Holy shit. Look it up.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





Yup, and that “friend” don’t back the woman’s account at all. Then, she can’t say exactly where it happened, only that she did. Can’t say when it happened, only that it did. She has a history of being weird, and I’m thinking more will come out. This woman is
nothing but a political operative and a liar.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and WHY are womens SOECIAL status of Rape victims hidden away but accused rapists are trotted out for the world to see Slade .
> ...


-----------------------------------   yeah , character asassination of the unproven alleged male or any rapist i guess but the poor SPECIAL widdle woman is hidden away and hidden away by the emotional law .  Whats up with that Slade ??


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Post a link then.  I did.  Why can't you?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


She doesn't think a deplorable like him should sit on the high court.  Neither do I.  He is a liar.

We Know Brett Kavanaugh Has Lied Already | HuffPost

This nation is suffering a significant breakdown of civility, bipartisanship and ethical behavior. For the Trump administration and the Republican leaders who enable it, truth is no longer a cherished value. To them, lying seems to be part of the strategy, a cynical weapon to be used against their opponents.

This week, we are witnessing the full depth of that cynicism, as the White House and its supporters smear a woman who makes credible, significant accusations of sexual assault against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh. At the same time, another fact has become clear: Kavanaugh himself has a casual relationship with the truth ― and in that, he fits right in with the way President Donald Trump and his party behave.

Lying under oath cannot and must not be rewarded with a seat on the nation’s highest court.

In fact, there’s clear evidence showing that Kavanaugh lied under oath during the 2006 confirmation hearing for his spot on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit. I should know: I was one of the senators on the Judiciary Committee who questioned him.

Sen. Russ Feingold: My first question is this. Did you know that Judge Pickering planned to solicit letters of support in this manner before he did so? And if not, when did you become aware that Judge Pickering had solicited these letters of support?

Brett Kavanaugh: The answer to the first question, Senator, is no. This was not one of the judicial nominees that I was primarily handling.

But newly released emails show that Kavanaugh appeared to be the_ primary_ person handling Pickering’s nomination, at least by 2003, and was heavily involved in pushing for his confirmation as early as March 2002. There are emails showing that Kavanaugh coordinated meetings with and about Pickering; that he drafted remarks, letters to people on the Hill and at least one op-ed for then-White House Counsel Alberto Gonzales about Pickering; that he advised Gonzales on Pickering strategy; and much more.

One Department of Justice official even asked for Kavanaugh’s “blessings and instructions” before calling the nominee.

Others may have been involved, but Kavanaugh played a decisive leadership role in managing Pickering’s nomination and then lied to me about it.

So for all you people who say Clinton lied under oath and that's why he got impeached, please explain why you will appoint a judge who himself has lied under oath? 

You don't care as long as he's your liar.  Republicans don't care about the truth.  Fake news my ass.


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.



She's been heard, and hasn't made a solid case that Kavenaugh is a rapist. You do know, don't you, that she didn't even say she was raped? Sounds like you're accusing without evidence.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and WHY are womens SPECIAL status of Rape victims hidden away but accused rapists are trotted out for the world to see Slade ??


-------------------------  repeat but answer that for me Slade , please .


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




I’m feeling that over the next few days I’m thinking you will get plenty. Just remember, if it’s okay for an anonymous woman can do this to a SCOTUS nominee, will you feel the same if a woman where you work does this to you? Would you sit there and let it play out ?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Did she mention his name back then?

She may very well think it happened and she may also very well be wrong about who was there


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



No just my entire life experience at parties

It's beyond stupid to think her memory is beyond reproach


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


See how can I take you seriously when you have the story so scrambled up?!

She said he gropped her and tried to take her close off, he covered her mouth when she tried to scream. One guy was in the room with them, his name was Judge not Ford. Ford is her last name. She said the neighborhood and summer that the party took place and described the events of the night.

You are trying to shine a spotlight on possible holes while failing to acknowledge any of the substance. There’s also the therapy notes and the polygraph. Neither is undesirable evidence but they lend weight and credibility. Open your eyes and just try and be objective


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Sure since you can't seem to look it up. LOL

California professor, writer of confidential Brett Kavanaugh letter, speaks out about her allegation of sexual assault

My bad. Seems there were only two she alleges assaulted her and the notes said four.

The notes say four boys were involved, a discrepancy Ford says was an error on the therapist’s part. Ford said there were four boys at the party but only two in the room.

So why is she only after Kavanaugh and not the other boy??


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i say , feck her and go after her for SLANDER .   You say that she is a SPECIAL abuse victim in post number 355 .


Good glad we got that figured out.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



So I take it you endeavor to find the only people on the planet who have never lied so that you can vote them into office


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





Can’t say about the rest of the post, but that is a  VERY good question. But she can’t even remember when and where it happened, so I doubt that question will even be asked in public.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



LMAO I wish him luck with that impossible task.


----------



## MrMike (Sep 18, 2018)

Nope...

Don't believe her.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Still no link to the 4 guys eh?  I have another one which states the same thing that the first one did.....................and it's not from FOX.  It states that Kavanagh and Judge forced her into a room, Kavanaugh jumped on her and tried to remove her clothes until stopped by Judge.  She then locked herself in a bathroom until she could escape.

I've done a Google search with her name and 4 guys, but nothing came up except the articles that say it was just her, Kavanaugh and Judge.  Nothing about 2 other guys. 

Who is Christine Blasey Ford? Brett Kavanaugh's accuser revealed amid sexual assault claims  | Daily Mail Online

*Kavanaugh allegations*
*As reported by the The Washington Post, Christine Blasey Ford alleged that the incident occurred when Kavanaugh and a friend, Mark Judge, brought her up to a bedroom while they were all attending a party. She claimed that Kavanaugh pinned her to the bed, groped her, tried to take her clothes off and put his hand over her mouth when she screamed.

‘I thought he might inadvertently kill me. He was trying to attack me and remove my clothing,’ she claimed, and revealed she was able to escape when Judge jumped on top of them. Christine then locked herself in the bathroom before running out of the house.*


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Yet the other people who were there say that’s not what they remember, Kavanaugh sounds like he wasn’t even there, and she can’t say when it happened and where. Bitch has a history of being a loon, and is a liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That’s a great theory. “She probably believes it but is just mistaken about who almost raped her” do you realize how desperate you sound? But sure I’ll give that a .1% chance of being the case so you hold on to that... tight


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



There was no almost rape

She was drunk at a party and got groped by some other drunk at the same party.  

it is the most reasonable premise.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No memory is beyond reproach but what is stupid is to just assume she was drunk or is mistaken about identifying a guy that assaulted her. That shouldn’t be your default assumption


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Why is she only after Kavanaugh and not Judge or the other 2 guys who were at the party?  Probably because the other 2 boys at the party WEREN'T in the room, just Kavanaugh and Judge.

Why didn't she go after Judge?  Probably because he's the one who stopped Kavanaugh.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

so , you approve of women being more equal and having SPECIAL Status over Men and thats what i argue against but want to see you admit in PUBLIC Slade .


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


This has been answered. Because Kavanaugh is up for SCOTUS. Do you not get it?


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2018)

Here is the real story on Kavanaugh from women that knew him in High School and even actually dated him.

The Democrats are liars.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I think the reason she's not going after Judge is because he's the one that stopped Kavanaugh from raping her.

You don't try to fry your saviors.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Whatever man, you thought there was a guy named Ford in the room so you are obviously confused and not paying attention to the facts. Best not engage in debates when you have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Still no answer. That’s because you know you would be like a deer in headlights. The only reason you give this any thought is because you see “anti trump” and you are blinded by it. Y’all will accept anything NOT TRUMP. You folks remind me of the Jim Jones people drinking the Kool-Aid. If they said to drink a gallon of gas to get rid of Trump y’all would do it.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


-----------------------------------   THE stupid thing is taking her 36 year old accusations seriously Slade .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



40 YEARS AGO

Drunk at a party
and she admitted to drinking

California professor, writer of confidential Brett Kavanaugh letter, speaks out about her allegation of sexual assault

She said she recalls a small family room where she and a handful of others drank beer together 

So you see I can assume she was drunk and it's your belief that she was not drinking that is fiction


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


How in the world can you know that?! See you keep just making shit up! I realize you think you are an expert based on your lifetime of epic party experiences but your commentary on this situation which you literally have zero first hand experience with is quite comical. You don’t actually believe the crap you are spewing do you?


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





And you do ? You are a fucking rube. So if the dumb bitch is itching to tell her story, why she dragging her feet to testify?


Kavanaugh accuser has not yet agreed to attend hearing

*Kavanaugh accuser has not yet agreed to attend hearing*


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> so , you approve of women being more equal and having SPECIAL Status over Men and thats what i argue against but want to see you admit in PUBLIC Slade .


I have no clue what you’re rambling about now Pismoe. Sounds like more presumptive BS


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I posted a link to an article where she admitted drinking

THAT"S HOW I KNOW ASSHOLE


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Here you go again

California professor, writer of confidential Brett Kavanaugh letter, speaks out about her allegation of sexual assault

she can't remember the date or exactly where but she says she can remember having only 1 beer


And if you believe that I know a bridge for sale in New York you can get for a song


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Maybe, or maybe he was trying to join in and his drunk ass broke up the party with his bellyflop. I couldn’t tell from the account. But it’s clear to me that she is doing this to stop Kavanaugh from getting that seat. That’s what instigated the release of the story and that’s why she is speaking out.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

well women have their rape victim status hidden away while the accused rapist is trotted out for all the world to see .  That is SPECIAL Status for the woman and is unfair for the accused and usually male rapist Slade .


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Ok, if that’s what you want to believe then go ahead. I think that is an idiotic statement


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You can assume she was drunk off of just one beer?  Really?  

From your link, and I posted the WHOLE paragraph, not just the parts you cherry picked.  Kavanaugh had already been drinking and was drunk when he and Judge arrived................................

*She said she recalls a small family room where she and a handful of others drank beer together that night. She said that each person had one beer but that Kavanaugh and Judge had started drinking earlier and were heavily intoxicated.
*


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



What you miss is the therapists error means that the entire note comes into question. How does a therapist go back 6 years to then say their note was correct or not?


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





Mistaken Rube. Mark Judge Is the guy I was thinking of, not the stupid woman. By the way, you attempt to rape women all the time. Many have said so, they just don’t want to go public. One said you raped her in highschool. Another said it was just last week you raped her. See how that works? Could you imagine someone telling your boss that? Would you be cool with them not having to prove their case or their unwillingness to speak to the authorities? Nope.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Honestly man, who do you think you are fooling?! Your tactics are transparent and now getting old. You know damn well that the next line of that quote said ONE BEER. You’re moving deeper into the idiot zone. I’m about done talking to you if you keep pulling this crap

“She said she recalls a small family room where she and a handful of others drank beer together that night. She said that each person had one beer but that Kavanaugh and Judge had started drinking earlier and were heavily intoxicated.“


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



First kegger I ever went to I didn't drink because my guardians told me I could go, but if I drank, I'd never be able to go to another party.

I didn't drink, still remember going to the kegger (it was a joint one with our rival school Loyola), but couldn't tell you exactly what part of the forest it was held, just the general area, and I can't give you the date it happened, but I remember it was sometime in my Junior year.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

hadit said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...


Kavanaugh’s an evil creep.  God knows how many women he raped that weren’t able to escape.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


dont lean to hard on what Grassley is saying. She has publicly said she would testify. Let them set it up before running down this road.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Supposition on your part my friend.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Yeah, they're lining up outside Feinsteins door! Good god how stupid are you?

Never mind, it's obvious


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That's one supposition. The other is Judge isn't Kav.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I don’t see what’s so unbelieveable to you but you are obviously passionate about this time and location thing so grip on if it helps.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If Judge had assaulted her like Kavanaugh did, then she'd probably be going after him as well. 

If I'm getting my ass kicked by someone, and another individual helps me out and stops the person from attacking me, I'm gonna press charges on the attacker, not the person who helped me out.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


We’ll see.  Ford’s life faces annihilation from wealthy and powerful establishment republicans; will others risk that to stop this extremist/rapist Judge?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> well women have their rape victim status hidden away while the accused rapist is trotted out for all the world to see .  That is SPECIAL Status for the woman and is unfair for the accused and usually male rapist Slade .


You’re the one calling it special, not me. I actually haven’t said anything about whatever you’re talking about right now. You have fun on your tangent I’m not really interested in being a part of this discussion. Lmk if you want back in on the topic


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You speak of it as fact...you don't know if it's fact. in FACT it's he said she said.

Hack


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

and now more special status as the woman wants SPECIAL status of a closed setting for her 'testimony'  and the repub rinos talk about that respectfully .  [chuckle]


----------



## whitehall (Sep 18, 2018)

Maybe you have Kavanaugh mixed up with Bill Clinton. Kavanaugh wasn't accused of rape.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > well women have their rape victim status hidden away while the accused rapist is trotted out for all the world to see .  That is SPECIAL Status for the woman and is unfair for the accused and usually male rapist Slade .
> ...


--------------------------------   it is SPECIAL Status , why hide the rape accuser but trot out the accused rapist for the world to see  Slade ??


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Did I ever say I was cool with empty and false accusations? No. So don’t put words in my mouth. You don’t know what you’re talking about and that’s painfully obvious. Go take a nap or something. I’ve wasted enough of my time on you.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Well you have to believe what Ford is saying which I don't.

It took over 30 years for her to come out with this and it only because Kav is headed for the SC.

If true she should be going after both men. I'd like to hear what Judge has to say about the whole thing.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Then where are they? Never a better time while the issue's hot. Oh, maybe they're waiting to see if she even testifies? Looking less and less likely.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


It’s only been a few days.  Give it some time.  Looks like the vote is going to be delayed.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Don't forget, she scrubbed all her social media. Curious isn't it?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



That was the whole point. delay


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I bet that scenario is true for most of us thinking back to high school parties. This date location talking point these guys are stuck on is weak.


----------



## Baz Ares (Sep 18, 2018)

WOW!

"Senate Judiciary Committee Chair Chuck Grassley has announced that the committee will hold another hearing on Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh next Monday in light of accusations that he *attempted to rape a 15-year-old girl at a party while he was in high school. *Both Kavanaugh and his accuser, professor Christine Blasey Ford, will testify under oath.

Gee? We here again with RW Gop/DOPers?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Being under oath isn't like sending a letter making unfounded accusations, lie and there are penalties


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

well then , just consider my posts as advertisement and mention against women rape victims having Special Status over accused but unproven rapists  Slade .


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Except, she indicated they started at a pool, in the town she lived in, and frequented the pool often, and that the house was close to the pool. Not a tough thing to remember, even after 30 years. She likely drove by that house often.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


No, the point is to torpedo the nomination of an evil man.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





Nope, until you prove you aren’t a rapeo I got no time for you. The woman who have come out against you should be considered credible.


See how that works? Bull shit eh?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


How many different ways do you need it explained to you... she isn’t going after legal justice for being assaulted she is using the experience to stop Kavanaugh from being a judge on the Supreme Court. Do you really not understand?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


------------------------------------   sounds like they are going to treat her SPECIAL and let her talk in closed door .  [is she even an adult of sound mind i wonder]


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


No, not curious. Any attorney would advise to do so before entering the political and public  arena with a story like this. Standard protocol


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Sure I see it. I also see a big he said she said with no proof either way.

I'd like to hear what Mr. Judge has to say. He was there and can provide the proof either way if he wasn't to drunk to remember that is.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Pretty much nails that she is hiding information that would be relivent to the case. What is she hiding.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


She faces absolute destruction of her life from conservative special interests and politicians.  She is smart to try to protect herself from you rape enablers.


----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)

*I think she will back out before Monday and Grassley will force the committee to vote. Kavanaugh will be passed on to the full Senate where he will be confirmed.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Of course you leave out she's trying to destroy someone with allegations that cannot be proven, forty years old, she's an obvious progressive hack and may have a personal vendetta going on. 

THINK!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Did she drive from the pool to the house? Walk? Was she given a ride? Was it her friends   House? A friend of a friend? A friend of the boys that assaulted her? There are a lot of questions and unknowns. Y’all are trying to make this into a devious lie and poke holes, I get it. I’m just not buying it until I hear from the two who were there


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


.


JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?



because she knows he is not worthy to become a member of the Supreme Court ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Yeah I think you’re on to something. You should avoid me at all costs until you find proof that I’m not a rapist. See ya!


----------



## MindWars (Sep 18, 2018)

I wonder if the trendy twats realize they have sons, and one day forty years later some dumb cyka comes along and say he raped her. The man goes to jail purely on words no proof, nothing just words .  This is what man hating feminzazis are pushing for. 

Destroy the gender you destroy the family, destroy the famiy  society begins to go under......

The engineered reason we're seeing all of this is so it can destroy men and women.  

Demonrats have engineered being able to get rid of their competitors by screaming rape.  They used it on Trump, they are using it on Kav. , they've used it on anybody running ...........

Putting those pieces together can't be done by a population so controlled they're stupid.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


He tried to rape her.  She’s trying to keep him as a federal circuit Judge.  Really can’t compare the 2, you rape enabler.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Ok good then you can stop asking the question. I think it would be great if Judge testified too


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


That’s a funny way of looking at it. Nice spin. It’s still protocol


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> I wonder if the trendy twats realize they have sons, and one day forty years later some dumb cyka comes along and say he raped her. The man goes to jail purely on words no proof, nothing just words .  This is what man hating feminzazis are pushing for.
> 
> Destroy the gender you destroy the family, destroy the famiy  society begins to go under......
> 
> ...


People don’t go to jail if there is no proof


----------



## emilynghiem (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes and no. I believe he might have been part of some group that did what she said.
If he doesn't recall any of that, I believe that should be investigated and resolved
where both parties agree who really did what she described.  

Otherwise,
It is obstructing justice and violating due process to punish either side
without first establishing agreement on the truth of who really did what wrong.

So that, I don't agree with.
I would push for both parties to reach agreement, and value that truth above all else.

They need to agree what happened, or agree to drop it.
This can only happen in an environment where people respect the truth
before any ulterior motive of trying to punish or judge someone.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



You have no idea what he tried to, or never tried to do. You are a too stupid to claim anything.

In fact, what you creeps are doing is enabling rape by denying the dignity and reverence that is due those THAT ACTUALLY DO THEIR CIVIC DUTIES BY REPORTING A PROVABLE CRIME.

Fuck you bitch. And I am being kind.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You and yours are the reason rape victims are afraid to speak out, including ones who kill themselves.  So go fuck yourself, rape enabler.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Prove it, don't just spew it....like she is

Think hard


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> I wonder if the trendy twats realize they have sons, and one day forty years later some dumb cyka comes along and say he raped her. The man goes to jail purely on words no proof, nothing just words .  This is what man hating feminzazis are pushing for.
> 
> Destroy the gender you destroy the family, destroy the famiy  society begins to go under......
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Sorry, I won’t take advice from scum that works to enable rapists.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 18, 2018)

Right now its all he said she said with no proof either way.

The whole thing stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Your saying that to someone who volunteered his time to assist rape victims through the legal and mental health systems. You know that, right?

All of them would laugh at you if I showed you that last post.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Interesting.  How did attacking their claims, character, and defending their rapists help them out?  It helped them cope or something?


----------



## MindWars (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the trendy twats realize they have sons, and one day forty years later some dumb cyka comes along and say he raped her. The man goes to jail purely on words no proof, nothing just words .  This is what man hating feminzazis are pushing for.
> ...



Kav. might not but others have and others will.  Cover ups work wonders.

There are dozens of ppl who have gone to jail........... 

How soon we forget about Cosby there's no proof .   The other Hollywood idiots some of them have been made to step down, radio annnounces,  msm news ancors when there was NO PROOF.....  Just some twat claiming rape.

C'mon where have you been.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



None of them waited 3+ decades to come forward. These were brave Women who knew that coming forward, would not only put the perp behind bars, but keep other women safe from them. NONE of them would have any pity for someone who claims, without any proof, that a man sexually assaulted 30+ years ago. In fact, they would likely shun the bitch for, if she is telling the truth, letting an animal prey on their daughters, sister or Mothers.

Oh, and fuck you bitch. Again, I'm being kind.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...





Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




such means words you should be reported for INAPPROPRIATE BEHAVIOR.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Watch it or I'll grope you Bitch!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Demonizing rape victims who didn’t come forward out of fear, huh?  You must have been a great counselor.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Those cases involved much more than one persons work against another. There’s a larger process of inquiry and validation that takes place you seem to be ignoring


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------    well  to heck with the fully formed ADULT  women that fear coming forward yet they vote and expect to have a say in how the USA is run .  What good are these ADULT women   BFlag ??


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


^ typical republican


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



We had no time for rape enablers like yourself, and anyone who falesly accused men of the crime.

As I have no time for a Bitch like you.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   yeah , what good are these ADULT women that are afraid to tell the truth  BFlag ??


----------



## MindWars (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



LOL omg that was a good one.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Uh huh.  Just watch and see how many are put away for " just words". ,  not to mention when working on the inside image the ease of setting someone up.  It can be done so, so easily .  Easier than a lot of ppl think or are aware of.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Each and everyone came about after a pattern of abuse emerged. There are no indication of such pattern. As in MOST cases in which an abusive male is convicted, most will show an overall pattern of abuse and disrespect toward women. Kav has been vetted by the FBI on six separate occasions.  None of these showed any such abuse.

Just sayin


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You guys did a good job painting Hillary as a liar and then you went and elected the king of all liars.

You also mind that Bill lied under oath, but here you are trying to put a corporate/conservative partisan hack who has lied under oath on the Supreme Court.

America deserves what it gets.

10 Reasons Why America Isn't the Greatest Country Anymore

Why the American Middle Class Is Disappearing (and What It Will Mean for the Economy)

Many of you Republicans are members of this disappearing middle class.  You aren't saving.  You're in debt.  You don't make or save enough to ever retire.  Admit it if you are a Republican who doesn't have money.  Or are all of you rich and won't need social security and medicare????  Liars.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Next time you go out, and someone gropes you? It won't be me. But I do pay folks to do my dirty work for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2018)

Looks like this lie about Kavenaugh by the Democrats has been in the wings for awhile:

Is the accusation against Kavanaugh the culmination of a set-up from 2012? *UPDATED* - Bookworm Room

*Is the accusation against Kavanaugh the culmination of a set-up from 2012? *UPDATED*
*
So here’s the question: What do you think the odds are that, when Romney seemed within striking distance of the White House, and Kavanaugh seemed like a potential Supreme Court nominee, Ford came up with a story about Kavanaugh trying to rape her? Knowing Democrat fanaticism as we do, it’s easy to imagine that, in 2012, while Ford couldn’t go back in time to 1983 to make contemporaneous claims she could still try to lend an air of verisimilitude to her otherwise unconvincing narrative by concocting a tale for a therapist, thereby creating a “just in case” record.


If this supposition is true, Ford positioned herself  so that, during a potential future Romney administration, she could torpedo a Kavanaugh nomination. As it turned out, her plan took a few more years to come to fruition than she had originally thought, but it still might work.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


“Just words” is a cop out statement. One persons words, multiple peoples words, words backed up credible evidence??. etc. you are trying to dumb things down to fit your narrative but it’s not working


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Kav has come off as a good guy IMO. Perhaps this accusation is a mistake, perhaps it is a total lie, or perhaps it was the truth. Maybe it was a drunk adolescent mistake that he learned from and never committed again. I don’t know.

If he did it I don’t think he should be crucified. But he has catagorically denied her accusations so if she is credible and it comes out that he lied then that is disqualifying IMO.

I think he could have admitted to an incident in high school and acknowledge the mistake or told a different version of the story and lived through it with the seat. But now it’s all or nothing


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If it comes out later to be true, the answer is impeachment. After six FBI investigations, with no pattern? This seems unlikely.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Flash said:


> Looks like this lie about Kavenaugh by the Democrats has been in the wings for awhile:
> 
> Is the accusation against Kavanaugh the culmination of a set-up from 2012? *UPDATED* - Bookworm Room
> 
> ...


Haha, holy shit... how do you guys come up with this crap?!  I’m actually kind of impressed.

I think we could probably trace this set up back to the party in question. Anticipating a potential run at government office perhaps the 15 year old girl gave Kavanaugh and Judge roofies in their drinks and then set up the sexual assault. She then kept it in her back pocket all these years waiting for the right time to use it. Almost got the chance in 2012 and now BOOM it’s go time!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

MrMike said:


> Nope...
> 
> Don't believe her.



Was that before or after Christine Blasey Ford publicly identified herself and fully told her story, alleging that Kavanaugh, then 17, locked her in a room and attempted to remove her clothes while putting his hand over her mouth so she couldn’t scream. She was 15 at the time.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Taking all his testimony together, we see a clear pattern emerge: Brett Kavanaugh has never appeared under oath before the U.S. Senate without lying.

As a onetime member of the Senate Judiciary Committee, I considered the truthfulness of judicial nominees as a non-negotiable quality. Lying under oath cannot and must not be rewarded with a seat on the nation’s highest court, and lies cannot remain unchallenged.

Of course if Republicans don't mind that Trump is a liar, why would they mind if this guy is too.  They like his lies.

1.  He is not a corporate partisan hack
2.  He doesn't want to overturn Roe V Wade.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

MrMike said:


> Nope...
> 
> Don't believe her.


But you believe Kavanaugh who is a proven liar under oath?  That's odd.

Let’s recognize the enormously cynical hypocrisy here: The nominee you are so desperate to protect is a calculated liar who uses dishonesty to advance his own career. And any denial of these accusations by Kavanaugh before the committee must be viewed in the context of his multiple earlier lies under oath to that same committee.

This nomination can and must be withdrawn. Nominees to the U.S. Supreme Court must be held to a higher standard, and it is the job of determined senators to do just that.   

We Know Brett Kavanaugh Has Lied Already | HuffPost

Knowing this guy has lied under oath, why do we believe him not her?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Taking all his testimony together, we see a clear pattern emerge: Brett Kavanaugh has never appeared under oath before the U.S. Senate without lying.
> 
> As a onetime member of the Senate Judiciary Committee, I considered the truthfulness of judicial nominees as a non-negotiable quality. Lying under oath cannot and must not be rewarded with a seat on the nation’s highest court, and lies cannot remain unchallenged.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Taking all his testimony together, we see a clear pattern emerge: Brett Kavanaugh has never appeared under oath before the U.S. Senate without lying.
> ...


He's another Citizens United guy.  He's a Bushy.  He was involved with the very corrupt Bush/Chaney White House. 

He's a bad pick.  The country is doomed.  At least the middle class is.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I won the discussion and the poll.

You're kinda slow, aintcha.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Typical response, until it happens. Say Bucky, why is it Mrs. Ford is refusing to come before Congress? Lie, and just like Russia, retards like you gobble it up.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



OK Francis, lighten up.

YOU LOST THE ELECTION. I promise, you'll get another chance to win, but at this rate, you all look like a bunch of sore losers. And no one like hanging out with sore losers.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Taking all his testimony together, we see a clear pattern emerge: Brett Kavanaugh has never appeared under oath before the U.S. Senate without lying.
> ...


The short answer is: Yes. Actions have consequences. And the actions that Ford says Kavanaugh took in 1982 are alarming. She says a drunken Kavanaugh pinned her to a bed, groped her, grinded his body against her and attempted to take off her clothes, all while one of his friends looked on. When Ford attempted to scream, she says Kavanaugh put his hand over her mouth to silence her ― something she believed might “inadvertently kill” her. Ford says she was able to escape when the friend jumped on top of her and Kavanaugh. (Kavanaugh has “categorically and unequivocally” denied Ford’s allegation.) To say that an allegation such as this might be disqualifying for a lifetime appointment to our nation’s highest office feels quite reasonable.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Could we ever get you to vote with us?  Then consider your perspective might be fatally flawed.  No matter what we say, you aren't going to like it.  

So stop telling me water is wet and the sun is hot.  We know.  Duh.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Well have Trump's tax breaks to the rich made America great again?  They did for rich people but what about you workers?

Wages aren’t growing when adjusted for inflation, new data finds


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The friend said it never happened as well.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



EXCEPT:

No one, except her, has ever said that they ever saw him drunk. Every woman that ever knew or worked with him have said he was a complete gentleman. SIX FBI investigations have made him out to be a Boy Scout. 

Good Lord you are either Naive or Gullible. I'm guessing neither, just plain stupid.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I would counter a conviction would be reasonable. An allegation, not so much.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.



She never claimed rape.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...



We have time limits on certain alleged crimes because memories tend to not be accurate after decades and convictions cannot be upheld.  Murder being one exception however, cold murder cases require much more detail and proof.  In this case there are no witnesses to the alleged attack no hard evidence and hundreds of supporters of Kavenaugh.    That is the problem with "Me Too"......A man's reputation and livlihood can be destroyed on one person's allegation.  That is NOT the way the American justice system is supposed to work.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Good for you. Go have a cookie and celebrate your victory


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Really? You think I’ve gobbled up the stupid Russia thing?! Ok Mr Clueless, keep talking out of your ass, you might accidentally get something right one of these days.


----------



## MrMike (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MrMike said:
> 
> 
> > Nope...
> ...



Sorry, but I still don't believe her...

You are entitled to believe her if you feel the need to.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

MrMike said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MrMike said:
> ...



She was probably drunk and doesn't remember correctly.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It wasn't much of an accomplishment, slow guy.


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Funny, you guys had no problem with Juanita Brodderick waiting 30 years to say something on the eve of impeachment.
> 
> You don't want her claim to be credible, it's really not the same thing.



That's a lie, she did not wait until the eve of impeachment.  As you well know.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





You gobbled up enough to look stupid. You are blinded by whomever you watch on TV. Notice you don’t address Mrs. fords unwillingness to testify? You are a dumb sheep. Nothing more.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


If she doesn’t testify then I will speak to it. Her attorneys are obviously setting conditions for the hearing. Easy cowgirl, it will happen, don’t get your panties in a wad.


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Yes and no. I believe he might have been part of some group that did what she said.
> If he doesn't recall any of that, I believe that should be investigated and resolved
> where both parties agree who really did what she described.
> 
> ...



The FBI has already investigated the letter and said it has nothing to do with any federal crime and it was so long ago that there is nothing to investigate.  She says she doesn't remember the month, how she got to the party, where it was or anything else.  Don't you think that's pretty convenient?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



You forget, that the nominee had been vetted SIX times by the FBI.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Markle said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and no. I believe he might have been part of some group that did what she said.
> ...


So does that mean you think she is making the whole thing up?


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



How did you get that from my post?


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Like I said she was probably drunk and doesn't remember correctly.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Get what? I was adding to how obvious this smear job is.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 18, 2018)

MrMike said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MrMike said:
> ...


The real matter is how m an y women will believe her in the coming election and feel Trump did her wrong with this process.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MrMike said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You nailed the Dems motive to a tea. They only want this because it serves their narrative. They don’t care how many life’s are ruined as long as it drives a wedge between Republicans and Women.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MrMike said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They didn't believe Hillary.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Na, you will speak to why she can’t, and that will be becausssss, trump.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


This fucking kook is a typical liberal college professor political operative for the lunatic left. That’s all the professoriate is...a politicized wing of Socialist Party USA. Feinstein is one of the lowest pieces of shit in American political history. Jew who supports infanticide. Disgraceful.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.


She came forward after his nomination was going forward. She is scum.


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Wow, that's stupid.


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Even she didn't make that claim. Are you sure you're following the same story?


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.


Not too smart are you? Don’t see a problem with the timing? Oh I forgot...your Black Flag ISIS.


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Who would that be?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


I don’t see any way for you to know that or draw that conclusion from what’s been said. But if that’s what you think then great. Let’s see if more comes out to support that


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 18, 2018)

Remember that it was the "conservative" "Republicans" who CHOSE to attack female Americans for at least a decade. It has been "conservative" "Republicans" who have selected to nominate people like Kavanaugh for high office even though they know that their nominees disrespect female Americans. Other, more decent people could have been nominated.

Please "conservatives," take some responsibility for your choices in front of our 320+ million nation, half of which is female.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


How do you get away with playing on a message board during school hours? Your teachers need to take your phone away so you can pay attention to their class.. maybe learn something.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


He lies under oath. Trump won’t testify because so would he. You must love their agenda


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > MrMike said:
> ...


Don’t blame us if the truth hurts. Remember you made Hillary out to be king of all liars then you elected the actual king

If the gop way benefits you or you think it does you’ll love whoever they pick. Even a rapist. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > MrMike said:
> ...


Don’t blame Hillary blame voters and people who don’t


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



He may have been vetted six times, but there is a very good chance that he didn't have to disclose his high school whereabouts for the investigation.

When I got my Top Secret done, they had me go back 10 years from the date I enlisted, which is how far back the scope of those things go.  Now, Kavanaugh is a lawyer, which means he went to college for 4 years to get his B.S., and another 4 years for his law degree.  Then?  He probably had to intern for a couple of years before getting to the point where he would be noticed by those high up in the government.  That would take at least another 5 years before he would be put in a job that would require a clearance and investigation, which places his investigation to around his second year in college and forward.  And yes, once you get a clearance, you are re-investigated every couple of years as long as you hold that clearance, or, whenever you are upgraded from say, Classified, to Top Secret, another investigation is done.  Chances are that none of his high school time would have been investigated.

Me?  I joined the Navy at 18, and had to go all the way back to when I was 8.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Says the slave? All you do is post other people’s thoughts.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So every classmate that he had, which never saw him drunk are liars. The woman that went to school with him are liars, and the SIX FBI INVESTAGATIONS on him were lies as well?

You realize how stupid you sound? Or is it just that you don’t care?


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



No, Hillary was to blame for her attacking sexual harassment victims, then acting like she deserved their votes.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...





So you are sayin now that if you took a job you would be okay with that? And after it was done, a fire in 1st grade claimed you try to rape her? Far as going back to when you  were 8, I’m positive they weren’t checking out what you were doing, they were likely checking out your family. This woman has yet to set a time and date to testify in private or public.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



My Brother also was investigated, and correct, the initial investigation may just be 10 years, but if they suspect anything that may have occurred prior to that time they have authority to go as far back as is necessary. 

Being abusive to women would draw that kind of additional scrutiny.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

By the way, for all you conservatives who are saying that Kavanaugh would never drink or party, you should know that the prep school he graduated from had the reputation as a party school.  Hell..............in one of their yearbooks, they showed a picture of beer kegs that was captioned "100 kegs or bust".  In their freaking YEARBOOK.  Another picture in the yearbook asked about the legality of partying after school.

And, for those who think that Judge is such a good character witness, consider the book that he wrote called "Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk", in which he describes his own problem with drinking.  Interestingly enough, there is a character in his book named "Bart O'Kavanaugh".

Still think Judge is a good character witness for Kavanaugh?

Kavanaugh's Character Witness Once Wrote About His Family for Washingtonian. Check Out What His Brother Wrote in to Rebut Him. | Washingtonian

_*Christine Blasey Ford* says Supreme Court nominee *Brett Kavanaugh* sexually assaulted her in high school, and that Washington writer *Mark Judge* was in the room. Both were students at Georgetown Prep at the time. Judge denied the incident to the New York Times, saying “I never saw anything like what was described” and that, regarding Kavanaugh, “It is not who he is.”_

_As *Stephanie Mencimer* reported in Mother Jones, Judge’s 1997 memoir of his time at Georgetown Prep describes heavy drinking, at times to the point of blacking out. (It also features a cameo by a “*Bart O’Kavanaugh*,” who “puked in someone’s car the other night” and “passed out on his way back from a party.”)_


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If there was nothing suspicious in his initial investigation, they wouldn't have gone back to his high school days.  The only accounts of his abusive behavior towards women (so far) appear to be in his high school days, so the farthest back they would have gone would be to his Sophmore year of college.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way, for all you conservatives who are saying that Kavanaugh would never drink or party, you should know that the prep school he graduated from had the reputation as a party school.  Hell..............in one of their yearbooks, they showed a picture of beer kegs that was captioned "100 kegs or bust".  In their freaking YEARBOOK.  Another picture in the yearbook asked about the legality of partying after school.
> 
> And, for those who think that Judge is such a good character witness, consider the book that he wrote called "Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk", in which he describes his own problem with drinking.  Interestingly enough, there is a character in his book named "Bart O'Kavanaugh".
> 
> ...



1. My school had a reputation for hellacious keggers as well. Believe it or not, not everyone participated. 

2. Mr. Judge is not a witness to something that did not happen. 

You wasted a whole lot of words though.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Then it speaks to a lack of a pattern of behavior. Which is key to 30 year old sex abuse allegations.

Without a pattern, you got no case.

Abusive males don’t wake up one day and become abusive, then decide the next not to be.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, for all you conservatives who are saying that Kavanaugh would never drink or party, you should know that the prep school he graduated from had the reputation as a party school.  Hell..............in one of their yearbooks, they showed a picture of beer kegs that was captioned "100 kegs or bust".  In their freaking YEARBOOK.  Another picture in the yearbook asked about the legality of partying after school.
> ...



Well, chances are that if Judge participated in wild partying, his buddy Kavanaugh did as well.

As far as Judge not being a witness to anything?  Mrs. Ford said she was almost raped, and the only reason she wasn't is because Judge stopped Kavanaugh from raping her!  Yes, Judge IS a witness.  You're just pissed because the prime character witness was a drunken slob in high school, and Kavanaugh probably was as well, because Judge was his best friend.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Doesn't change the claim that he was drunk when he tried to rape her.  And yes, when a person is drunk, they will do many things they wouldn't do otherwise.  Maybe the almost rape was enough to wake him up so that he didn't do it anymore.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yeah she was most likely drunk too.  Hope she learned her lesson as well.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The witness did not claim it happened.....Only Ford did.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 18, 2018)

Mark Judge is not a character witness for anyone.  He was named as an eye witness to an alleged assault.  He has said he has no memory of any party as described.  He can't say that he doesn't remember this party because no one knows when it happened.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 18, 2018)

I suppose I neither believe nor disbelieve her.

She says he was drunk, which means he might not remember the incident.

This happened when they were in high school, so why is this relevant considering he has clearly developed into a well respected officer of the court?

This is just left wing dirt ball tactics to undermine the constitution and the confirmation process.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 18, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> I suppose I neither believe nor disbelieve her.
> 
> She says he was drunk, which means he might not remember the incident.
> 
> ...



Yes and IMO she was drunk and doesn't remember accurately.  Funny, no one seems to question her sobriety.  The whole thing stinks of Democrat lies.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Remember that it was the "conservative" "Republicans" who CHOSE to attack female Americans for at least a decade. It has been "conservative" "Republicans" who have selected to nominate people like Kavanaugh for high office even though they know that their nominees disrespect female Americans. Other, more decent people could have been nominated.
> 
> Please "conservatives," take some responsibility for your choices in front of our 320+ million nation, half of which is female.


Ted Kennedy called. He leaves women dead in ditches.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


You're assessing blame. I'm assessing believability.


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Taking all his testimony together, we see a clear pattern emerge: Brett Kavanaugh has never appeared under oath before the U.S. Senate without lying.
> 
> As a onetime member of the Senate Judiciary Committee, I considered the truthfulness of judicial nominees as a non-negotiable quality. Lying under oath cannot and must not be rewarded with a seat on the nation’s highest court, and lies cannot remain unchallenged.
> 
> ...



What has Judge Kavanaugh lied about?  Please show us your reliable source and link.  Thanks!


Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What conditions do they need to set?  She and her attorney said she was willing to testify before Congress.  Now she has her chance on Monday.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Taking all his testimony together, we see a clear pattern emerge: Brett Kavanaugh has never appeared under oath before the U.S. Senate without lying.
> ...





My bet is she doesn’t. She has no other witness but her word.


----------



## Walt104 (Sep 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She was never raped.


Do you have evidence that she was not raped, and attempted rape is still a felony?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

heard she wants closed door and only specofic questions and those asked while using a 'sock puppet' an in a nonthreatening sympathetic childs  voice .


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> heard she wants closed door and only specofic questions and those asked while using a 'sock puppet' an in a nonthreatening sympathetic childs  voice .


She is also demanding a safe space, a crying closet, and a vagina shaped costume to wear.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2018)

So, the Democrats new position, based upon what the lawyer for Ford has said, is that Ford will NOT testify before Congress until the FBI has fully investigated the matter.

So, no testimony until after the election at which time, no doubt, the entire matter will be dropped.

So, we now have their actual strategy articulated.

If she is a no-show on Monday, they should hold the vote that day and move to have a full Senate vote Tuesday.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Walt104 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > She was never raped.
> ...


------------------------------------   36 year old charges Walt  and innocent till proven guilty is or was the standard in the USA Walt .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> So, the Democrats new position, based upon what the lawyer for Ford has said, is that Ford will NOT testify before Congress until the FBI has fully investigated the matter.
> 
> So, no testimony until after the election at which time, no doubt, the entire matter will be dropped.
> 
> ...


----------------------   and just heard that she wants an investigation by FBI before she testifies .


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> The real matter is how m an y women will believe her in the coming election and feel Trump did her wrong with this process.



How did President Trump do "her wrong with this process"?  President Trump said to let her testify and let her be heard.  He said that if it takes a little longer to confirm Kavanaugh, it takes a little longer.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Rule of LAW has to be restored, gotta slap them down , they are not serious or good people .


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 18, 2018)

Walt104 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > She was never raped.
> ...



If you’re ever selected for jury duty, make sure you make it known that you don’t believe in innocent until proven guilty.

She has zero proof she’s telling the truth.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 18, 2018)

Walt104 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > She was never raped.
> ...


Her word should be sufficient to prove that no rape occurred.  Her allegation is that he was unable to get her clothes off or the swimsuit she had on under her clothes off.  There was no penetration and therefore no rape.   She also says that he was stumbling drunk.  Attempted rape is a specific intent crime.  If he was that drunk he could not have formed the intent to rape.  Therefore even if you believe her, there was no attempted rape and certainly no rape.  Do you believe her?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

we keep getting know  nothing kids that Know Nothing BigTruck .


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > So, the Democrats new position, based upon what the lawyer for Ford has said, is that Ford will NOT testify before Congress until the FBI has fully investigated the matter.
> ...


Yep.  I also just heard that China's Senator from California has now said that Ford may not have been fully truthful.

A CYA no doubt.


----------



## Markle (Sep 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > So, the Democrats new position, based upon what the lawyer for Ford has said, is that Ford will NOT testify before Congress until the FBI has fully investigated the matter.
> ...



They already investigated and there was nothing for them to investigate.  She is losing credibility by the hour.

How many background checks has Judge Kavanaugh had so far?  I've heard six.


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2018)

BreezeWood said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



She knows no such thing. Neither do you.


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Got any proof of that?


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Walt104 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


That is strange.  I thought her original story was that they were all drunk and on a bed with others and that someone (who 36 years later happens to be a SC nominee) groped her.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Remember that it was the "conservative" "Republicans" who CHOSE to attack female Americans for at least a decade. It has been "conservative" "Republicans" who have selected to nominate people like Kavanaugh for high office even though they know that their nominees disrespect female Americans. Other, more decent people could have been nominated.
> ...



And Ted Kennedy is relevant today, how? Today's "conservatives" need to start taking some personal responsibility for their actions, particularly since they whine about "personal responsibility" all of the time. So take some. People who call themselves "conservatives" make their own choices. The rest of us are not responsible for the choices that they make, and the rest of us should not bear the burden of their misjudgments.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.



REALLY! She is doing it out of spite or political motivation. He was 17, and he wasn’t qualified to be a Supreme then. It’s ridiculous to even talk about this alleged incident with respect to his confirmation, RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


I guess when your out of substantive arguments you just start making shit up. Whatever floats your boat man. You sound like a fool


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 18, 2018)

No, I do not. The fact that they unleash this during the confirmation hearings and just before midterm elections makes me not believe it.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.


So ‘compelled’ it took her 38 years? 
Lol.
And there’s no allegation of rape.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

Tilly said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...


Yes.  Many rape victims never speak out.  I'm sure you'd try to destroy their lives as well if they did.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


This from the team that just admitted in court to ignoring their own voters in order to install wifey of little girl island gold member.

Run along, Sally. Your time is up.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Libs ignore the misdeeds of their own while demonizing Republicans for less heinous behavior.

Bill Clinton may very well have raped a woman and Hillary may very well have helped him get away with it, yet libs have nothing to say about it.

Kavanaugh may have, while drunk, attempted to have sex with a woman but didn’t. However, this woman may very well be lying since she’s seemingly avoiding testifying about it and apparently can’t accurately say where or when this incident supposedly happened.

If trying to force women to have sex with him was a part of his character, why is it that the Democrats had to resort to finding someone from his high school days to levy unprovable accusations? These accusations come with a very sketchy story behind them, by the way.

Libs should be made to be accountable for their self serving standards of morality and ethics that only apply when it’s convenient for their agendas.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.


she felt compelled to speak out for "the cause" obscure Dr of Psycho therapy with no credibility I bet Mr Shumer has some skeletons  lets dig those out  it would be  as  start


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Taking all his testimony together, we see a clear pattern emerge: Brett Kavanaugh has never appeared under oath before the U.S. Senate without lying.
> ...


I guess I could ask what conditions need to be set for the Trump Mueller interview as well but I think you already know the deal... why are you playing games with these questions?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 18, 2018)

captkaos said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...


Geez.  Just awful.  What part of the deep south are you from?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


She’s not a rape victim, idiot. She’s not even claiming she was raped!
Dear Lord!


----------



## captkaos (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...


Why did you put yourself in those situations why didn't you report them you self righteous piece o camel dung. oh I was molested while on spring break and drunk in a hotel someone should be held accountable a hole


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I’ll be chuckling at you as soon as they announce her testimony


----------



## captkaos (Sep 18, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Every time the Democrats can't bring somebody down with facts they accuse them of some sort of sexual misconduct.  Happens every time.
> 
> Clarence Thomas
> Donald Trump
> ...


Zactly and we all know what zactly smells like


----------



## captkaos (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh we're only interested in the truth !!!!!  We can't possibly allow unredacted statements from crooked FBI agents working for HRC to be released. It would damage people who we knew were dirty and we lied and tried to cover it up after the Golden girl got her Pussy hat handed to her in 2016


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...




That’s fine. Then you can be pissed when Kavanaugh is seated.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


That wouldn’t piss me off. He doesn’t seem that bad


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2018)

Tilly said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...


Black Fag has no clue about this woman.  I've dealt with people who have serious PTSD problems and they all have pinpoint memory of the events that triggered their problems.  This woman can not remember the YEAR, Time of year, what party it was, who was present, who the host of the party is....  Not only can no one investigate this kind of baseless garbage, it is in total conflict with people who really have PTSD.  these people have freeze frame vision on the event and they can give you details in precise format..  this bimbo has none of that..  She is a liar.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2018)

Tilly said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


He watches MSNBC and CNN.. They all make shit up... and he is no different..


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


What are you basing that genius analysis on?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


For a liar and guy who will play politics from the bench and be a corporate crony sure.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


30 years in law enforcement and training in dealing with PTSD patients that I dealt with over the last 20 years. And my own personal experiences with this disease.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Ok and with all that experience what about the elements of this situation made you draw that conclusion


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


No one accused Kav of rape.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Simple..  This woman has made false claims before (check the police logs)...This is no different..  She is deceptive and can not remember key details, which she should see with precise clarity, which proves she is lying. Even Diane Finestien has come out and stated that she can not state the story is true....  Now why would she be backstroking?  this thing is about to collapse and its going to take a whole bunch of criminal Democrats with it..


----------



## MindWars (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...





Attempted rape. It’s just as bad.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Now your credibility is going down. You can’t say that she should remember the date and location with precise clarity... you don’t have enough info about the situation to make that claim so it doesn’t prove anything. 
You are also ignoring the therapy notes and polygraph. Are you taking any either of those into account?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Every time the Democrats can't bring somebody down with facts they accuse them of some sort of sexual misconduct.  Happens every time.
> 
> Clarence Thomas
> Donald Trump
> ...



Their game is very known, they just switch the letter.

If you don't support them, you're either raCist, or raPist.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Every time the Democrats can't bring somebody down with facts they accuse them of some sort of sexual misconduct.  Happens every time.
> ...


You left out Drumpfsexual, moron, idiot, and degenerate.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> *Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser?*



The most credible person to answer this question is Hillary.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Says someone who failed abortion.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Says someone that failed 1rst grade....twice.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 18, 2018)

Lol....virtually all victims of sexual assault remember every detail decades later. Feminists talk about it all the time.....but not in this case of course.

Fake


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Diane Feinstein stole $2000 from my parents 40 years ago. I don't have any proof but I know it happened....she needs to go to jail ASAP.



I bet she'd claim they willingly gave it to her, and that it was only $50.


----------



## Votto (Sep 18, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> They are more or less something like blackmailers, smear merchants, character assassinaters.



And those are their best attributes.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > She was never raped.
> ...



But if you bust their lip open and fuck them, it's somehow different.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

yes

I believe her over the horny frat boy trying to get laid


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > So you have emotions. Fine. Now proof please. None, then move on. PERIOD
> ...


You're onto something here. 

Man run world... maybe for a reason. Imagine if women runs it... lies, manipulation, back stabbing, betrayal... cause women are their own worst enemies.


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 18, 2018)

hadit said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


.


BreezeWood said:


> because she knows he is not worthy to become a member of the Supreme Court ...





hadit said:


> She knows no such thing. Neither do you.



_*
She knows no such thing ...
*_
she does know, she was his victim and is not afraid to stand up to people like you who's only interest is to victimize the innocent.
_*



*_


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 18, 2018)

BreezeWood said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...


----------



## MedfordMan (Sep 18, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...



I 've never held a girl down and groped her either.

In fact in High School I didn't even attend parties.

Later when I was in college and attending parties, I refused to have sexual relations with a young lady who gave off a fearful vibe, even though she was the one you initiated the sexual encounter.

I was raised to respect Women in word in deed.

it didn't prevent me from receiving a false sexual harassment complaint by a vengeful co-worker who knew there would be no repercussions from a female led upper management team.

since that day I am skeptical of any claim supported only by feelings and not by evidence.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You are clueless...

You have no grasp of the disease or how it affects memory...


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Of course what she said is true.  I don't think in the end it will matter to most conservatives because they are absolute hypocrites on the issue.  For personal responsibility except when it concerns themselves and their  personal failures.  For the dignity of women except when one of themselves is accused of sexual misconduct.  For a moral code except when that code is in conflict with their own debauchery.
> ...



Kavanaugh got nominated on July 9. Feinstein got letter sometimes in July.

If Feinstein, or Democrats in general, really care about women, why would they hold on to this information for so long? She had a chance to pop the question during confirmation hearings.

Politics.

If this accusation was let out too early and Kavanaugh drops, Trump had time to nominate someone else, and confirm before the elections. They've tried to delay any way they could, by asking for more records, by complaining for not having enough time to go thru records, by having disruptors during confirmation hearing. Nothing works, so they went back to their playbook, which is either "race card" or "rape card".

The ultimate goal is to delay the confirmation vote. The latest proof for that is accuser's refusal to testify, unless there is full blown FBI investigation opened. Why so? Because investigation would take months to complete. If there was rape attempt, why wouldn't you testify, why ultimatums?

It's becoming a rule, not an exception, that every time Democrats want to block a nomination, or prevent election, they have somewhere someone prepared to testify, and since it's happening so often, it looks more like a charade, than the serious thing.

Rape, and attempted rape is a serious crime and should be taken seriously. So is lying about it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 18, 2018)

Votto said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> ...



Yep, Feinstein is going to be known as a Muckraker from now on


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Did Clinton paid for it too?

Lefties are having lot of faith in "former" agents and spies.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I think she should be heard, publicly and under oath, before Congress.
> 
> First, her account was first relayed in 2012 in therapy. And she has the therapy notes to prove it. She also has witnesses that affirm that she cited Kavanaugh specifically years before his hearing. Eliminating the account being politically motivated.
> 
> ...



She has therapy notes. Was she her own therapist?

Lie detector test administered by former FBI agent. How convenient, and official. Don't tell me it was Comie...


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Skylar said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a libbie tactic that when things don’t go their way, claim sexual misconduct from 14 to 40 years ago. Hope that false Puritanism will kick in with your audience and demand the accused prove himself innocent. They do it with Trump. Prime element of a witch hunt.
> ...



I'd like to know is there a rape that not forcible.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The woman was never raped.  She wasn't willing to lie quite that much.  She might have been asked about medical treatment.
> ...



Not entire story is a lie.

They did go to the same high school.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > We have no reason to think her claim is credible.
> ...



You're right. You're NOT credible if you:
* remember all the details
* if go public instead of writing a letter to Senator
* if you accuse Democrat of wrongdoing

30 years? He raped her in 1978. She accused him of rape when exactly?

She remembers every detail to today's date, 40 years later. 

Nah, you're right. She's not credible.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


What if somebody drove her to the house and she wasn’t paying attention? What if it was a house she had never been to before? What if she left at night and wasn’t paying attention to it’s location. It’s not all that unbelieveable that a 15 year old wouldnt remember where a house was at. Like I said you don’t have enough info to make your conclusions... and you try to call me clueless.. ha


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 18, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You sure about that?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



Sorry to hear that.

Honestly, I could've relate to part of the story, and I wouldn't comment if is not for your last sentence. If something like that happened to my younger bro or sis, I don't think I would wait for his name to pop up somewhere, there would be justice served one way or another.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.




And playing crawfish now too.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 18, 2018)

Adults being held responsible for kids crimes. That’s not even funny when right now we don’t hold adults responsible for adult crimes


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 18, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Then I guess entire story is a lie.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 19, 2018)

She said there were 4 people at the house.  The one whose name she remembered said it didn't happen.  Who is the other girl and why doesn't she remember her name?  And how do you try to remove a bathing suit that's underneath other clothes?  This woman is a fucking nut.  No wonder she doesn't want to testify.  The Dems have probably told her not to for fear of being exposed.  She's liable to melt down on the Senate floor and spill the beans on Feinstein and the other members of the coup.  This is just like the Russia Collusion farce to force Trump out of office.  They are getting desperate and are about to be brought down with the release of the FISA documents.  There's no telling what they're capable of after their crimes are exposed.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Don’t see how you can say that with such certainty but to each their own


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame[emoji768]icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Evidence? Last I heard, he went to an all boys school.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

MedfordMan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Sure ya did. I’ll bet you’ve also witnessed a fat black lady driving a new BMW buying steak and champagne with her snap card. And let’s not forget that you lost your doctor and had to pay triple for health insurance. 

Poor guy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

I’ll tell ya, if I were going to make up a story about an incident that happened in order to derail a good man’s SC nomination, I’d definitely add to my story by saying that one of his best friends was there to witness it. 

That’s really common sense. Right?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 19, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You assume she drank only one beer?

She can't remember who else was in the room, where or when exactly this whole thing allegedly took place but she is absolutely positive she only had one beer on that day 40 years ago

How fucking gullible can you morons be?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 19, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What you did or did nt do is entirely irrelevant to the conversation.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I have no tactics

Why do you believe she only had one beer?

She can't remember who was in the room, where or when exactly this alleged attack took place but she is absolutely sure she only had one beer that day 40 years ago

If stupid was money you'd be richer than Bill Gates


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> I’ll tell ya, if I were going to make up a story about an incident that happened in order to derail a good man’s SC nomination, I’d definitely add to my story by saying that one of his best friends was there to witness it.
> 
> That’s really common sense. Right?


That’s smart, going up against two is usually easier than one. You’d probably also take a polygraph and then insist on having the FBI investigate your lie in hopes that they don’t find anything to dispute it. Sounds like a solid plan!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


She named the people in the room that she knew. Kav, Judge, and two other teenagers. Maybe somebody gave her a ride to the house and it was a place she had never been to before and didn’t save the location into her google maps. It’s not surprising that she doesnt remember the location. Y’all sound desperate everytime you bring up that point.


----------



## hunarcy (Sep 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> ...



Barney Frank, Gerry Stubbs and now undermining true victims of sexual assault by making up a story from 35 years ago.  There is NOTHING moral about your wing of the Democratic Party.  Her demand that the FBI investigate is just a transparent attempt to try to postpone Kavanaugh's hearing until after the midterm in case your wing can take control of Congress and derail the nomination.  Frankly, I think Progressives should wash their hands of the Democrats and start their own party.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


He went to an all boys school assshat


----------



## RealDave (Sep 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


  You voted for Trump so how can you even question some one else's gullibility?


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 19, 2018)

After Feinsteins' statement “can’t say that everything is truthful” it doesn't appear that she believes it either.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> After Feinsteins' statement “can’t say that everything is truthful” it doesn't appear that she believes it either.


Nice spin but we all know that’s not what she meant. She was obviously pointing out that she hasn’t verified Fords story beyond her statements as Feinstein was pushing for an investigation. Let’s stop with the games shall we?


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > After Feinsteins' statement “can’t say that everything is truthful” it doesn't appear that she believes it either.
> ...



Nice try but no cigar.  Feinstein is practicing art of cya.  You know it I know it let's stop kidding ourselves.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll tell ya, if I were going to make up a story about an incident that happened in order to derail a good man’s SC nomination, I’d definitely add to my story by saying that one of his best friends was there to witness it.
> ...



What are the chances the FBI would actually investigate a claim for which there is obviously no evidence to support it? She has a lawyer and Senators to advise her that she can make such a request of the FBI  without fear that the FBI would actually investigate her claim against someone they’ve already investigated several times.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...


Nice try? What I said is exactly what was happening. Come back to earth buddy


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


The FBI has conducted what? 6 background checks on Kav? In light of this accusation you’re trying to tell me it’s completely out of line for them to follow up on it?


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Yes, it is out of line for them to follow up on a claim that is not supported by credible evidence when the only supposed witness has already said he doesn’t remember anything about what she’s claiming.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


Ok then call her a liar and move on. Seems like your mind is all ready set on that so why even debate it?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 19, 2018)

Word is she wrote a similar letter about Gorsuch


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Word is she wrote a similar letter about Gorsuch



Yeah?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 19, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I didn't  vote for Trump

Now I'll stand back so I don't get shit on my shoes when your tiny head explodes


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.



Brett Kavanaugh has been in a position of power for quite a long time. He didn't just become a judge yesterday. If these allegations are true, shame on the accuser for not saying something years ago. However, she only stepped forward when politics became involved. Thus, she is full of shit.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> ...



Nope. 

She came forward when the dude was on a list to be nominated. Before he was nominated. 

She’s credible.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



When it became political. She's full of it. But of course you know this already. I understand the Liberal tactic is to lie about sex allegations and to keep lying. Good luck with that.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Trump


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> 
> Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty



Isn't that ow sex is initiated late at night after a night out? Some girls say "yes" and some girls say "no" at which point you stop.


RealDave said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



modified


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> ...


Just because she came forward when politics and the SCOTUS become involved doesn’t prove she is lying. It may have been the catalyst that pushed her to speak out but her story could very well be true.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I can't stop laughing. You're actually trying to push this garbage. LMAO!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


What garbage?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Nope. She decided that it was her duty to come forward.

She could be lying. That would be a huge scandal. But....I doubt it.


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



He was nominated July 10. Feinstein got the letter in late July. Want to restate that?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

hadit said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Nope. She first came forward was BEFORE Feinstein got the letter and BEFORE Kavanaugh was nominated. 

You need to do better research.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


I’ll tell you what’s funny... thinking that somebody who is making up a story to take down a Judge planted a seed 6 years ago in therapy to use as evidence. That I’m her fictitious story she would implicate two friends instead of just Kavanaugh. That she would go take a polygraph test, that she would insist on an FBI investigation into the matter. Also she has over 200 character witnesses testifying to her character. With all that you still clumsily insist that she is lying for political purposes. What a joke.


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Let's see. She came forward, thus going public, BEFORE Feinstein got the letter that insisted she wanted to remain anonymous? I'd like to see your source on that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

hadit said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Coming forward and going public are two different things, you realize that don’t you?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

hadit said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You are a moron. You have not read the facts of this matter. I won't help you until you try a little bit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

hadit said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Ford contacted a state rep about the incident on July 6. Kavanaugh was nominated on July 10. Feinstein received the letter on July 30.

Here is the letter she got detailing the event.

Read the letter Christine Blasey Ford sent accusing Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct - CNNPolitics


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The kids will never learn if we always do the work for them.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Apparently, you didn't fully comprehend my post.  Yes, I wanted to defend my sister and my mother, but as a 5 to 7 year old kid against a 35 year old man, the odds are kinda stacked in his favor.  But, whenever he started in on my mother or my sis, I would get him to focus attention on me and I would take the beatings.

And, exactly HOW is an 8 year old kid supposed to find an adult?  Especially when your Grandparents won't have anything to do with him, and they are the one's looking after me.

I guess you think 5 - 7 year old kids are capable of acting like, and doing stuff like an adult could.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Exactly.  She came forward when she sent the letter to Feinstein, but she also asked to remain anonymous because she knew there would be serious backlash against her.  

When they were trying to discount the letter because it was anonymous?  That is when she came forward publicly and let people know who she was.  And, the backlash she was afraid of is now happening.  She has gotten death threats, which is why she is staying out of the public view for now.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> After Feinsteins' statement “can’t say that everything is truthful” it doesn't appear that she believes it either.


Youre either an idiot or youre being paid to play stupid. If someone told you something you didnt witness could you say that everything is truthful about what that person told you?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I think the fact that they (FBI) investigated for 3 days in the Anita Hill case provides plenty of precedence.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


No he doesnt. I know when I was accused of rape I wanted my name cleared. Weird Kav hasnt demanded the FBI investigate.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > After Feinsteins' statement “can’t say that everything is truthful” it doesn't appear that she believes it either.
> ...


No I'm not an idiot. However from reading your posts you appear to be a useful idiot.  If Ms Feinstein can't vouch for the veracity
of Ms Fords' letter she is a fool for presenting it.  Those who defend fools are fools.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...


Shes a fool for not wanting a potential sexual predator on the SC?  See? This is why I think youre an idiot.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are serious, every person past puberty is a potential sexual predator.  Unless there is highly credible evidence allegations
are he/she said nothing more.  (The Duke case, and Rolling Stone UVA case come to mind)  Unless there is a conviction for a 
sexual offense no one can be labeled a sexual predator.  That is why I think you, Ms Feinstien and a host of political fanatics are nothing more than stupid fools.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...


Are you serious? Every person past puberty is not accused of being a sexual predator and up for a seat on the SC.  Thats got to be the most retarded excuse I've seen in the modern era as to why this shouldnt be investigated.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...


But, we know Kavanaugh's buddy is lying.  First he said he didn't do it and then the next day he says he has no recollection of the night in question.  Well which is it?  Do you not remember this event or do you remember the night and you say this isn't how it went down?

If Republicans Wanted The Truth About Kavanaugh, They Would Subpoena Mark Judge | HuffPost

Judge responded after being contacted by reporters by telling The New Yorker on Friday that he had “no recollection” of any such assault. Later that day, he told The Weekly Standard the accusation is “absolutely nuts,” and claimed, “I never saw Brett act that way.”

Still, Judge wrote a letter to the Senate Judiciary Committee on Tuesday in which he stated he had no intention of cooperating with the committee in any way, while reiterating he had “no memory” of the incident Blasey described.

Here’s Judge’s chance to come to the aid of Kavananah, whom he proudly referred to in a Facebook update shortly after his school chum was nominated to the Supreme Court in July (quipping that Kavanaugh has “the same hair as the night I met him” in 1981). But he’s completely backing away. Why?

That the question has to be asked at all is the reason why Judge, as well as others who were present at the party Blasey described, must be subpoenaed by the Judiciary Committee to testify.

Judge may repeat under oath that he has “no memory” of any sexual assault by Kavanaugh. But he can also be asked questions about Kavanaugh’s behavior in high school, including his drinking habits and partying (Blasey said both Kavanaugh and Judge were drunk during the alleged assault) and whether he and Kavanaugh drank so much in those days that they might not remember a sexual assault.

Judge has written several memoirs, including, _Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk_, in which he discussed being a blackout drunk in high school and attending wild parties with his classmates. 

What seems evident, however, is that Republicans on the committee know that Judge would be a disaster as a character witness for Kavanaugh. Not only would there be much focus on his writings about being highly intoxicated at high school parties, but it would open Kavanaugh to questions about the slew of other offensive things Judge has written. For instance, his piece on how some women dressed in a way that might provoke rape

But protecting Kavanaugh from tough questions shouldn’t be the priority here. If Senate Republicans actually cared about getting to the bottom of what happened, they would want Judge’s testimony.

The fact that they don’t, and their rush to make Blasey testify, speaks volumes.


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > After Feinsteins' statement “can’t say that everything is truthful” it doesn't appear that she believes it either.
> ...



Interesting. You state that Kavenaugh is a sexual predator as if it were proven fact. Can you, in the light of what you just said, continue that practice?


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:
"Shes a fool for not wanting a potential sexual predator on the SC? See? This is why I think youre an idiot."

Crawfish as your might you're the one who brought up "potential sexual predator" and that is what I replied to.  You have to be most mentally inept poster on this forum.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 19, 2018)

The only reason to believe or disbelieve her at this point is merely partisanship and whether or not you want Kavanaugh on the Supreme Court.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2018)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> The only reason to believe or disbelieve her at this point is merely partisanship and whether or not you want Kavanaugh on the Supreme Court.



Not quite. 

The data shows that women generally don’t make false accusations of sexual assault. Those who do generally do so for emotional reasons. Not financial gain nor political motives. 

The truth about false assault accusations

Therefore, we actually do have some reason to believe her.


----------



## WTP (Sep 19, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


She never said she was raped, so your thread is a joke.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> ...



Very false logic. She obviously did not want to get involved, but felt compelled to step forward since this guy was going to be on the Supreme Court. Even then, she wrote of her experience with him in a way to keep her identity secret, because she did not want the spotlight.  Now she has had to identify herself, which she didn't want to do, and go through the crap. She might not even have known that he was rising in judicial ranks or considered him until his name came out all over the news.

When I was young, I met some of these nasty little slut boys like she is describing. Unfortunately, they have circulated in our society for as long as anyone can remember without being outed for the filth that they were. I just read some of the disgusting female-hating writings of his little gutter friend Mark Judge; talking about hitting female people and showing female people who is "the boss." He wrote this shit down in a book. While no one can attribute Judge's writings to Kavanaugh, Judge's writing give us some idea of what kind of creepy things were going on there.

We don't know what was going on over at Georgetown Prep, but I guess that we will be finding out. Interesting that 200 alumni of Holton Arms signed a letter in support of her.

No person who hates half of the American population should ever sit on the U.S. Supreme Court, which would give this person immense power over the American People.

It would be better if you would ask why anyone would behave this way toward another person and go after the people who do,


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The two of them must have made quite a pair. Wasnt Kav and Mark Judge best friends? Judge all drunk and beating women and Kav trying to save his soul through prayer and sacrifice. Poor Kav.


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 19, 2018)

I haven't listened to enough of her story to offer an opinion.  Without others coming forward I don't see it as pertinent to make judgement of his adult character.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



I've got a lot of thinking to do about this. When I was in college I met a law student on a bus from DC to NYC. He was six years older than me and a Vietnam vet. At first he thought that I was jail bait, given my braids and granny glasses, until he saw me reading the opinion section of the Sunday Washington Post. We had a romance that ended strangely after some beautiful times (long story made short). He treated me like a queen. I found out later that he had risen in the ranks of the federal government, (after insisting that he never wanted to work for the government), and was even a minor player in something that had to do with Bill Clinton's brother and had to be interviewed by members of Congress.

All these decades later, and I would say that he broke my heart, I would defend him to this day. He never did anything wrong when he was with me. If he had done so, I would stand up now to accuse him if he was being considered for any important post. 

We have to stand up and face the reality of just who these people are.


----------



## WTP (Sep 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Show me who you hang out with, and I'll show you who you are.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


lol


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 19, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



People from the suburbs who went to college, then went to work, traveled a bit and saw people who were different from us, went to work each work day for decades on the buses and the trains, gave our time and energy to family and to the corporations we worked for.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason to believe or disbelieve her at this point is merely partisanship and whether or not you want Kavanaugh on the Supreme Court.
> ...



And, she’s supplied the names of two witnesses, neither can confirm the incident even happened. And supplied a Therapist note, then disputes it’s accuracy. 

What else you got LL?

Go


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



I have contacted my senators and warned them not to confirm Mark Judge. 

Better buttercup?


----------



## Markle (Sep 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Nope. She decided that it was her duty to come forward.
> 
> She could be lying. That would be a huge scandal. But....I doubt it.



Her story is falling apart with every passing minute.  This simply further demonstrates the desperation to which Democrats and Progressives will go to in their hate-filled daze.

*Oops! CNN’s Jim Acosta Brings on Christine Ford’s Classmate Who Says Girls Were Being Abused… But Not By Kavanaugh*
by Jim Hoft September 19, 2018

*GUERRY:* It’s not the first time I’ve heard anything like that in terms of the community of women I know, and not regarding him but —

*ACOSTA:* Those sorts of things went on?

*GUERRY:* A lot… You know, one of the things that’s surprising to me as I’ve gotten involved in this in the last couple days is how many women of my class have come forward to me in this last few days and said, “I had similar experiences in high school,” and this hits me very deeply and it’s very —

*ACOSTA:* Not with Brett Kavanaugh, but with other boys?

*GUERRY:* Not with Brett Kavanaugh! But with other boys in our community, and we all feel that if we were in her shoes, we’d want (chuckles) to be taken seriously as well.

Oops! CNN's Jim Acosta Brings on Christine Ford's Classmate Who Says Girls Were Being Abused... But Not By Kavanaugh (VIDEO)


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 19, 2018)

hadit said:


> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Missed the following post?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Point to the part of the story that is true.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 19, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You mean the entire story is a lie?


----------



## Markle (Sep 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I think the fact that they (FBI) investigated for 3 days in the Anita Hill case provides plenty of precedence.



Of course, you would.  There's a slight difference.  This allegedly happened 35 years ago, she doesn't know where, when, how she got to the party, or how she got home.

The Anita Hill controversy allegedly took place when they were both adults.  Issues in her credibility were the fact that Clarence Thomas had left the job where the alleged sexual assault took place and she followed him to work with him at the new job.  She also failed a lie detector.

To compare these two incidents simply demonstrates the unbridled hatred and desperation of the Democrats and Progressives.


----------



## Markle (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Only the part that involves Kavanaugh.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


The truth is yet to be termined... need more info. But from the story that she’s told and the actions she has done it does have enough bite to do some chewing.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



OK, what part of the story she can remember?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 19, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Ive repeated it like a broken record, if you don’t get it by now then you aren’t going to get it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 19, 2018)

The two men identified as witnesses say it never happened.  The one woman who heard a rumor said it wasn't Kavanaugh. 

Drop it already.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 19, 2018)

If the FBI were to open up a bogus investigation into this claim, it should be disbanded for being the armed force of the Democrat party.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 19, 2018)

The two witnesses named by Ford both say it never happened, or that they were not at the party at all. The story is dead, she is making this shit up.

Kavanaugh ex-classmate denies being at party in assault allegation - CNNPolitics


----------



## Markle (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The truth is yet to be termined... need more info. But from the story that she’s told and the actions she has done it does have enough bite to do some chewing.



You sure are living in a world of fantasy, vividly demonstrating the desperation and hate emanating from the Democrats and Progressives.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 19, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You repeated what you want to believe, not what actually happened.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Markle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is yet to be termined... need more info. But from the story that she’s told and the actions she has done it does have enough bite to do some chewing.
> ...


On the contrary I have no hate for anybody. I kinda like Kavanaugh, seems like a good guy. But if he is lying about this then I think he is in trouble.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


What have I said that is false or controversial?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not surprising that she doesnt remember the location. Y’all sound desperate everytime you bring up that point.


Is it surprising that she doesn't remember the fucking YEAR that it happened?  Your are one dumb SOB.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not surprising that she doesnt remember the location. Y’all sound desperate everytime you bring up that point.
> ...


Really? Summer 1982 when she was 15... you didn’t get the memo?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 20, 2018)

Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser?

Short answer:  No!

Long answer:  There are several possibilities.

1.  She is telling the truth.  Kavanaugh tried to rape over 30 years ago.

2.  She is making the entire story up because she is a partisan and wants to derail Kavanaugh's nomination at all costs.

3.  She actually believes what she says about Kavanaugh, but it didn't really happen that way.  People's memories are fallible.  Sometimes over time people develop false memories.  Also, sometimes a person's perception of an event is incorrect.  Memory often sucks.  Also, she had been drinking which may also affected her memory/perception.

4.  She is a nut case.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I bet at 17 you could have been called a sexual predator by today's standards

If he was a "potential" sexual predator don't you think there would be something to point at other than 1 alleged incident 40 years ago?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 20, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser?
> 
> Short answer:  No!
> 
> ...




4


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 20, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser?
> ...


Probably could be expanded upon..... yes.... 4


----------



## RealDave (Sep 20, 2018)

We have moved pass the idea that a drunk high school kid may hsve tried to force himself on a high school girl.

The question has become whether Kavanaugh lied. And if he lied under oath, does he get prosecuted for it?


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 20, 2018)

RealDave said:


> We have moved pass the idea that a drunk high school kid may hsve tried to force himself on a high school girl.
> 
> The question has become whether Kavanaugh lied. And if he lied under oath, does he get prosecuted for it?



Good luck trying to prove he lied since the accuser has no witnesses that support her claim.

The only “witness” she claims saw the incident says it never happened or at the very least doesn’t remember anything about the story she’s telling.


----------



## hadit (Sep 20, 2018)

RealDave said:


> We have moved pass the idea that a drunk high school kid may hsve tried to force himself on a high school girl.
> 
> The question has become whether Kavanaugh lied. And if he lied under oath, does he get prosecuted for it?



If we've moved past it, then we're right back where we were after the hearings and he should be confirmed.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...


She never said she would get her girl friends involved, and some of them have been complaining they haven't been getting enough, either.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

I _expect_ my next, Horrible Boss, to insist I really do need the practice and that it really is, for my own Good.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Google “Christine Blasey Ford 1982” you’ll get plenty


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

Whatever shall we do, if women should insist on Equality and female Bosses proclaim, My office, My rules; enter at your own Risk.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


She didn't know the year at first.  If she knows it now, that makes her even less credible.  Inconsistency erodes credibility.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


How do you know any of that? Did you talk to her? 

You’re getting that narrative from the right wing media who took the line a reporter wrote... 

“She said she believes it occurred in the summer of 1982, when she was 15, around the end of her sophomore year at the all-girls Holton-Arms School in Bethesda.“

And twisted it into saying she didn’t remember the year. I think because the word “believes” was in there. Do you have another source?...


----------



## S.J. (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If she said "I believe it happened in 1982", that means she isn't sure, which means she doesn't know.  If she was sure, she would have said "It happened in 1982".


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Again you are drawing hard conclusions based on a sentence written by a news reporter. If she sits for an interview and says she doesn’t remember the year then you got a point. But the word “believe” doesn’t convince me that she forgot the year


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You know, I had a traumatic event happen to me when I was either 6 or 7, don't remember which birthday, but I do remember the incident. 

I'd gotten a bullwhip for my birthday (like I said, either 6 or 7, don't remember which), and a week or two later, I was outside on the front lawn practicing cracking it and making a whole lot of noise.  My stepfather heard all the noise, and came out on the lawn, took the whip away from me, and then proceeded to beat me with it on our front lawn.  I remember where it was, because I can't forget the time that we were with him because of all the abuse, and it happened in Grand Junction CO.  When?  Like I said, I don't remember if it was my 6th or 7th, just that it happened a week or two after my birthday.

However..................the memory of the beating, and the memory of the welts that I wore for a week and a half will never go away, even if I don't remember exactly when it was.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So now you're blaming the reporter?  Who is the reporter?  I thought everything was based on the letter she gave Feinstein (the one Feinstein won't let anyone see).  Admit it, you'll make every excuse for the accuser and ignore the inconsistencies because Kavanaugh was appointed by Trump.  You're willing to see a man's life ruined over a vague allegation because of your political views.  You're a real piece of work.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> “She said she believes it occurred in the summer of 1982, when she was 15, around the end of her sophomore year at the all-girls Holton-Arms School in Bethesda.“


Why does she have to guess what year it was?  Doesn't she remember what year she was a sophomore?  Or is she saying she 'thinks' she was a sophomore?  This is a manufactured story.


----------



## hadit (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Then she needs to go before Congress, under oath, and testify as to exactly what she remembers.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Here’s a link to the letter
Read the letter Christine Blasey Ford sent accusing Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct - CNNPolitics

And no I’m not trying to ruin a mans life. I’ve said several times that I think Kavanaugh has come off as a good dude so far in the hearings. This accusation is disturbing but it needs to be vetted out on both sides before jumping to conclusions. You don’t seem to want to do that


----------



## hadit (Sep 20, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



But if you sat down with a skilled interrogator, it would not take you long to narrow down the year.  You remember getting the whip as a present. Someone else would remember giving it to you, and off to the races we go. Ford needs to testify as to what she actually remembers and any investigation can proceed from there.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > “She said she believes it occurred in the summer of 1982, when she was 15, around the end of her sophomore year at the all-girls Holton-Arms School in Bethesda.“
> ...


She was talking to a reporter about a personal event. Who the hell knows, nerves, being flustered, a hundred different reason to explain the sentence. My point is you are stretching. I’m not saying we need to believe it all on blind faith but I’m am saying that your judgements are premature


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> I _expect_ my next, Horrible Boss, to insist I really do need the practice and that it really is, for my own Good.


You are exhibit A as to why there exist investigations. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 20, 2018)

I thought she told her therapist that she was a late teen and there were four boys in the room...  Oh wait, no the professional therapist "wrote it down wrong"?  So it's her and her husbands word against two guys + her therapist?  Hell, I've even heard there were /two/ therapists who "wrote it down wrong"?

First things first, get her ass in a chair under oath so she can get her story straight.  THEN we can start to think about how "credible" this thing is.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I _expect_ my next, Horrible Boss, to insist I really do need the practice and that it really is, for my own Good.
> ...


Good employees, help work toward the bottom line. 

Bad employees don't.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I thought she told her therapist that she was a late teen and there were four boys in the room...  Oh wait, no the professional therapist "wrote it down wrong"?  So it's her and her husbands word against two guys + her therapist?  Hell, I've even heard there were /two/ therapists who "wrote it down wrong"?
> 
> First things first, get her ass in a chair under oath so she can get her story straight.  THEN we can start to think about how "credible" this thing is.


When are women going to be better friends in modern times, and get their girl friends involved.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I thought she told her therapist that she was a late teen and there were four boys in the room...  Oh wait, no the professional therapist "wrote it down wrong"?  So it's her and her husbands word against two guys + her therapist?  Hell, I've even heard there were /two/ therapists who "wrote it down wrong"?
> ...



As I hear it the accuser isn't exactly someone other people "like" so... ~shrug~


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And your "good employees" are just evil and they are cowards. Again, you are the best example for the "why".


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


"Taking it for the team", can be a positive Thing, chics.  Besides, any girl friend who has been complaining about not getting enough, should be a better friend, in deed.


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Which has what to do with the price of apples?


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


The evil of cowards like you, is how we got here in the first place. Carry on.


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I thought she told her therapist that she was a late teen and there were four boys in the room...  Oh wait, no the professional therapist "wrote it down wrong"?  So it's her and her husbands word against two guys + her therapist?  Hell, I've even heard there were /two/ therapists who "wrote it down wrong"?
> 
> First things first, get her ass in a chair under oath so she can get her story straight.  THEN we can start to think about how "credible" this thing is.


I heard cowards invent stories too. Oops, that would be you right?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 20, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



How the hell could you not be sure?

That literally makes no sense?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I thought she told her therapist that she was a late teen and there were four boys in the room...  Oh wait, no the professional therapist "wrote it down wrong"?  So it's her and her husbands word against two guys + her therapist?  Hell, I've even heard there were /two/ therapists who "wrote it down wrong"?
> ...



hmmm I think your "assumption" fails because I cannot feel "fear" so I have nothing to be "coward" about.  I'm just relaying the shit I've read on the web/news/IDW.

Like I said, get her ass in a chair under oath so she can get her story straight.  Not exactly the actions of a "coward" - I say let her have her time to say what's up.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



She can’t remember the DAMN YEAR a LIFE ALTERING EVENT HAPPEND?

I’m sorry, that would be ingrained in your mind. 

I could see not remembering an exact date, and less so the month, BUT THE YEAR?

This is simple nonsense.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Ever been beaten with a bullwhip?  I can assure you that it is something you will remember for the rest of your life, because it happened to me.

I had gotten a bullwhip for either my 6th or 7th birthday, can't remember which, and a week or two later, I was out in the front lawn, practicing making it crack, and I was getting really good, because I made it pop really loud.  Well, my stepfather heard me outside making noise, came out, grabbed the whip, and beat me with it on the front lawn of our house.  I also remember the welts, and how long they lasted.

But, for the life of me, I can't tell you if it was my 6th or 7th birthday.  I do remember it had to be one of those, because that was when my mother was married to my stepfather.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


on what moral basis do you make that Judgement?  

Good employees, help out.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 20, 2018)

6 or 7..... and a beating by someone who beat you many times is far different than a one time sexual assault when you are 15.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


don't know what you mean; i voted blue, not red.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I thought she told her therapist that she was a late teen and there were four boys in the room...  Oh wait, no the professional therapist "wrote it down wrong"?  So it's her and her husbands word against two guys + her therapist?  Hell, I've even heard there were /two/ therapists who "wrote it down wrong"?
> ...


You seem to be "inventing moral stories".


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> 6 or 7..... and a beating by someone who beat you many times is far different than a one time sexual assault when you are 15.



Actually, the regular beatings kinda all blur together, and I can't tell you when most of them happened, because they were so often.  But, being beat with the bullwhip?  One of the more horrifying things I went through, and he broke my nose, TWICE.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Summer of 1982 genius. Pay better attention


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



“Believed it to be the summer of 1982”

We need no more of your idiocy.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 20, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 6 or 7..... and a beating by someone who beat you many times is far different than a one time sexual assault when you are 15.
> ...



Yet not knowing at 6 or 7 is far different than 15


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I thought she told her therapist that she was a late teen and there were four boys in the room...  Oh wait, no the professional therapist "wrote it down wrong"?  So it's her and her husbands word against two guys + her therapist?  Hell, I've even heard there were /two/ therapists who "wrote it down wrong"?
> ...


When cowards like you challenge men, instead of picking on women.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



...You do realize I'm a woman right?


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You must be a real pussy in the real world, to be such a hot shot on this forum and pick on women?


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Even worse! You have zero self esteem. Shame on you.


----------



## WTP (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You are one sick, evil, cowardly, fuck.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 20, 2018)

WTP said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Me?  The one everyone on the left calls a narssist, has no self-esteem?  LOL that's a good one.  Thanks for the hypocritical laugh kido.  

Some day you'll grow up I should hope.  Allow me to educate you a bit: the idea that as a woman, I should go against what /I/ personally believe simply because some other women allegedly happen to believe differently, is pretty much the exact opposite of self-esteem...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 20, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


To make the analogy complete, you would have to forget where you were, and both your mother and stepfather would have to deny it ever happened.


----------



## hadit (Sep 20, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Don't you just love it when the left thinks they have standing to tell a woman what she should think?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You repeated her statements that are false and controversial.


----------



## Markle (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Really? Summer 1982 when she was 15... you didn’t get the memo?



Summer of 1982?  How then was it spread all around school that week?  She doesn't remember when, where, how she got there, who all was there, or how she got home.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 20, 2018)

Good ole fashioned ribald  late high school behaviors.
 it was a cool thing despite all the humorless prissies  of today having a cow.


----------



## Markle (Sep 20, 2018)

RealDave said:


> We have moved pass the idea that a drunk high school kid may hsve tried to force himself on a high school girl.
> 
> The question has become whether Kavanaugh lied. And if he lied under oath, does he get prosecuted for it?



Wow, you sure are getting ahead of yourself.  If she lied, is she going to be prosecuted?  If not, why not?


----------



## Markle (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Here’s a link to the letter
> Read the letter Christine Blasey Ford sent accusing Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct - CNNPolitics
> 
> And no I’m not trying to ruin a mans life. I’ve said several times that I think Kavanaugh has come off as a good dude so far in the hearings. This accusation is disturbing but it needs to be vetted out on both sides before jumping to conclusions. You don’t seem to want to do that



She stated that she wanted to testify.  She has been offered a time and a date for her to testify, under oath, before Congress.  Now she's back peddling.  Why?


----------



## Markle (Sep 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> When are women going to be better friends in modern times, and get their girl friends involved.



What does this even mean?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 20, 2018)

Another 80%+ poll response.
You lib nuts are toast


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Please provide your proof...  Even her therapist was unable to ascertain this information... All she could narrow it to was a three year period.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 20, 2018)

Markle said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We have moved pass the idea that a drunk high school kid may hsve tried to force himself on a high school girl.
> ...


Ford passed the line into slander a long time ago.  The letter she wrote to Finestien is evidence of slander in writing.  I'm betting this bimbo doesn't testify in an effort to keep from being sued and held civilly liable for slander.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Yeah, that’s the line from the article. What’s your point?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


For example?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Markle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Summer 1982 when she was 15... you didn’t get the memo?
> ...


So what’s your point?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Markle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s a link to the letter
> ...


Because her lawyers are negotiating conditions. Didn’t Trump say he wanted to sit down with Mueller? Why hasn’t that happened yet?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I don’t have proof, I haven’t spoken to her or even heard her speak. I’ve read an article written by a reporter and a letter the accuser wrote to a congress woman. So there isn’t enough information to say for sure what she knows and doesn’t know. The article says she was 15 it was summer at the end of her sophomore year in 1982. That’s all I’ve seen so far. You all who try and discredit her for not knowing the year are full of shit with that talking point.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Your an idiot.  I investigated crimes for many years and this woman hasn't a leg to stand on.

You keep repeating conjecture in the hopes that it will take hold and people will believe your bull shit.. My training and experience tell me this woman is a liar.  Take your bull shit elsewhere..


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


I don’t think you have enough info to qualify what she remembers and doesn’t remember about the incidient. But let’s suppose that she is foggy on all those details you listed. Does that mean you think it proves she is lying?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Ok Mr Investigator. Let’s go off your conclusion that she is lying. Humor me and answer 3 simple questions.

1. If she was making up this accusation, why would she implicate Kav and his friend Judge and not just the guy she was going after? Adding the extra person only makes the lie tougher to make stick


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 20, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Your going to hurt yourself... Stop while your behind..

Ive been dealing in behavioral analysis for many years...  She is not credible on any level.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 20, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Great then answer 3 simple questions. I posted one above and I’ll post the others once you answer


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Funny how Mr Investigator runs for the hills once the questions get tough. What a joke


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


You keep demanding people speculate about her motives.
What’s the point?  It isn’t necessary since she can provide absolutely no evidence to back up her allegations.  You are the joke here!


----------



## S.J. (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> And no I’m not trying to ruin a mans life.


No, you're not TRYING to ruin it, you're just WILLING to ruin it if it achieves your goal of denying Trump his SC appointment.  You should be ashamed of yourself for having such little integrity.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You're grasping at straws.  Get real.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


At this point we are all speculating so why can’t you just answer the question? Give it your best speculation and show us how it makes sense


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > And no I’m not trying to ruin a mans life.
> ...


You’re not paying attention and you are assigning me motives that I don’t have. I don’t hate Trump or Kavanaugh. I’m pretty neutral on his nomination. He has seemed smart and capable so far.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Saying your judgements are premature is grasping at straws?! Ok buddy!


----------



## S.J. (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Bullshit, you're bending over backward, forward, every direction to rationalize her inconsistencies and you've got Kavanaugh tried, convicted, and sentenced before anyone has even seen the accuser, let alone asked her any questions.  You're content to see his life ruined based on an extremely flimsy allegation.  As for you not being a Trump hater, please post something positive you've said about him.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No, THIS is grasping at straws:

*"She was talking to a reporter about a personal event. Who the hell knows, nerves, being flustered, a hundred different reason to explain the sentence. My point is you are stretching".*


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Listen man, you sound like a complete dipshit when you try to describe my feelings back to me. It makes me laugh at how off base you are. Plus It highlights what is already noticeable about your weak style of debate. You make incorrect assumptions about those you disagree with and then distort their positions with your inaccurate regurgitations. It would do you some good to shut your mouth and open your ears.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Haha, ok. We are all speculating here and my point has always been that we need more information to draw a fair conclusion. There are tons of possibilities to explain several scenarios, call them straws if you want, I don’t care. The fact remains none of us have enough intel to know which straws are real at this point.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> So you think she made this whole thing up? Planted the story in therapy 6 years ago and then trained on how to pass a polygraph just in case he got nominated to the Supreme Court and is now using it to try and stop him?


Anita Hillwas brought in at the last minute to lie and so was this bitch.  Its the MO of the Left.  She can't discuss the particulars because it didn't happen.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 21, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So, Kavanaugh can prove he didn't do it?

If there isno proof, is everything legal?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 21, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



She has made the allegation and has done so with no proof and her story is full of holes 

You don't ruin people's lives like this.

What dont you assholes get about that? When this happens it's not democracy it's  mob rule and a travesty of justice 

Just stop


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That she can’t remember the year dingbat. 

Spelled it out for you AGAIN. But you will make the same idiotic statement again, won’t you?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Proving something never happened, without a place or time in nearly impossible. 

That is exactly why we use the concept of innocent until PROVEN guilty. 

But it does show your love of Nazi ideology quit clearly.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Your a fucking moron...

In the US the ACCUSER is the one who must prove guilt of the accused. That is why US jurisprudence affords the accused the status of INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY.

Fords attorney's are using socialist and Nazi state tactics in order to turn it on its head..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Ford will not bellowed to go after Kavanugh as he must be able to defend himself from her accusations. These bastards (Fords attorney's) are political whores as they violate US Jurisprudence with their fantasy of turning our judicial system on its head.  The requests defy reason and 250 years of judicial precedent.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


You know its the severity of the charge not the facts (or in this case the lack of facts) of the matter.

Standard Democrat lies and deceptions..  Feelings.... They do not deal in facts...  this is how they control the mob to get what they want.  Keep them in frenzy and without rational thought and the mob will kill themselves for you...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The three people Ford has named have either given written depositions that the event never happened or stated that they have no knowledge of any event. Even her therapist was NEVER given names, locations, or credible dates and these are documented in her contemporaneous notes.

That  alone discredits her testimony so severely that she has no credibility.  Then we take the notes in her year book about the numerous parties she attended and became black out drunk (of her own will) while parents were gone and you have a total destruction of all credibility.

She is NOT credible on any level.. A first year attorney could get this case thrown out in about 30 seconds..


----------



## hadit (Sep 21, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Yeah but, abortion and stuff.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 21, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Her proof?  Her statement of events.

There are a total of three witnesses:  Ford, Kavanagh & Kavanauugh's friend Judge.

Judge says he has no memory of it. So it is Ford's word against Kavanaugh's word.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



So if I asked you & you ever raped  Susie from your high school, you couldn't answer without me mentioning a particulsar date?


----------



## hadit (Sep 21, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Kavenaugh has categorically denied her allegation. He's willing to testify to the effect, but it seems that she is, shall we say, a little reluctant to make her case under oath.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Indeed I could, and he has answered the question.

You either already knew that, or are too damn stupid to do even the most basic research. (I would say just too damn lazy, but that is incredibly obvious)


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Once again you are too lazy to do even basic research. Ford claims there were 4 witnesses, and none so far knows what the hell she's talking about.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 21, 2018)

equal rights!


----------



## The Professor (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



She also accused Judge because Judge would be in the same boat as Kavanaugh, unable to defend himself given that Ford couldn't remember the year it happened or in which house it happened. Ford probably thought that by saying another person saw it she would be more believable. It apparently worked on some posters here because they believe that Judge was in fact involved and was lying to protect his friend.

Now look at yourself. You believe she is telling the truth because she named a “witness”. See how easy that works?


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 21, 2018)

A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, could do more to engender more cost effective management opportunities for the private sector.

More motivated Labor will look for work, less motivated Labor won't.  The employer benefits from a more motivated, ready reserve Labor force.

A horrible Boss who knows how to achieve Profit, really should able proclaim His or Her own Firm, His or Her rules.

Practice makes Perfect, could be, Firm policy.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> There are tons of possibilities to explain several scenarios, call them straws if you want, I don’t care.


I don't see you discussing the more likely scenario that she made the whole thing up.


----------



## hadit (Sep 21, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, could do more to engender more cost effective management opportunities for the private sector.
> 
> More motivated Labor will look for work, less motivated Labor won't.  The employer benefits from a more motivated, ready reserve Labor force.
> 
> ...



Please pay attention to the subject of the thread.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, could do more to engender more cost effective management opportunities for the private sector.
> ...


would this still be a social dilemma, in That case?

it should be about That, not This.


----------



## hadit (Sep 21, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



No. You're way off topic and trying to highjack the thread. Don't do that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > So you think she made this whole thing up? Planted the story in therapy 6 years ago and then trained on how to pass a polygraph just in case he got nominated to the Supreme Court and is now using it to try and stop him?
> ...


If she was brought in last minute to lie then rationalize the plan for me. Explain the therapy notes from 6 years ago and explain why she decided to implicate two boys instead of just Kavanaugh


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You mean the statement that you are being presumptive. Yes I’m makkng that claim cause it’s true


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Why can’t you just answer the question? I didn’t ask about what the accused have said... I asked why she would implicate two boys when that makes the lie that much harder to stick.... tell me Mr Investigator, if this story is made up then why would she do that?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Here we go again:

“*Believed* it to be the summer of 1982”

That means she can't *CONFIRM* the year dork


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


just asking.  it is a problem now; why is that, right wingers?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

The Professor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Thank you for actually answering the question you are the first one. Point of clarification. I don’t believe she is telling the truth or lying. I’ve said numerous times that I need more information. It will be much easier to determine after we hear them both testify.

In response to your answer I’d say that including the second boy just increases the odds that they could disprove the accusation. What if Judge took family vacations every summer? So Im not quite buying your logic but I’ll move on the question #2

2. Why would she voluntarily take a lie detector test? I realize they are not credible in Court and not always accurate so please save the cookie cutter response. I’m thinking through the scenario that she just made this thing up. Usually people don’t run to the polygraph when they are propagating a lie. So why do you think she did?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Ask her under oath and you’ll get a real answer. You’re taking a word from an article that a reporter wrote. Hardly evidence that you know what’s going on.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No, you are speculating and demanding others do the same.
We don’t need to play your game since she has absolutely NO EVIDENCE for her 38 year old allegations.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


He isn’t required to prove a negative. The onus is on the accuser and she has nothing.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Didn't you said you repeated it like a broken record?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 21, 2018)

She had decades to say something.  Regardless if she was maligned or not, she threw the opportunity away being silent so long.

It is too easy to accuse a famous person of indecency when it is recent.  When it i decades ago, I think she should not be believed.  She gave up her right by thinking of her future first but now she jeopardizes a SC candidate of his future.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


but,
are you not speculating yourself by automatically assuming she is not telling the truth??


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Realidiot:
‘Her proof?  Her statement of events.’


 You don’t know that an allegation that something happened isn’t PROOF that something happened?

Really?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Kavanaugh is not named in the therapists notes and the couple have said they contain inaccuracies .  The therapy notes are of no use to her whatsoever.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Again, it is HER duty to prove the incident happened. He is not obligated to provide ANYTHING. 

If she can't, and at this point, she has not, it is perfectly acceptable to speculate.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



They were the only evidence she actually had, AND THEY DISPUTE THEM.

They have zero evidence.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If someone is a liar what makes you think being under oath will change that?  If she’s already lying she’s likely to maintain that under oath rather than demonstrate to the world she’s a liar.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nope, I am saying people who know they have absolutely NO EVIDENCE to support a serious allegation which is 38 years old, and who also know that it will be impossible to prove or disprove - but WILL potentially negatively affect someone’s career and family - should NOT be making such allegations.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Ford will not bellowed to go after Kavanugh as he must be able to defend himself from her accusations. These bastards (Fords attorney's) are political whores as they violate US Jurisprudence with their fantasy of turning our judicial system on its head.  The requests defy reason and 250 years of judicial precedent.


Then why was he preparing with white house lawyers and whitehouse ex-politicos from Fox news for his testimony on Monday?  Why did he tweet he looked forward to providing his testimony on Monday, when it was already known she wouldn't be there?  So, he has his statement, practiced and already prepared with the help of whitehouse counsel???

But I agree, it seems like he would be the one given the chance to speak last!

So I looked up what was considered fair and just in a court case and what happens in a Court case's Closing Arguments:

The prosecution goes first, 

the defendant side goes next, 

AND THEN

The Prosecution/Accuser has the last, final closing argument.

The reason for this is because the burden of proof is on the prosecution's/Accuser's shoulders to prove...  is what it said....  or something of the sort...  let me cut and paste it...

_ The prosecution goes first, followed by the defense and a rebuttal by the prosecution. Because the prosecution has the burden of proof, it gets the final word. After the closing arguments, the *judge* will give the *jury* its final instructions._ 

So if we were to follow something like that, it would be she goes first, he goes second, she goes last as a rebuttal.

NOT that this is a trial!  Though I did just hear that Maryland has no statute of limitation....  I did not know that!  Alabama was something like only 5 years at the time of Roy Moore!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


5 years in prison...  is the difference, and being a felon.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



And you now see why she refuses to testify.

Thanks


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

I think I see a movie sequel in Christina Fords future. If you've seen it, you will get this. If not, watch it!

The Informant! (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, could do more to engender more cost effective management opportunities for the private sector.
> 
> More motivated Labor will look for work, less motivated Labor won't.  The employer benefits from a more motivated, ready reserve Labor force.
> 
> ...



What that has to do with Kavanaugh and his accuser?

Still load of crap, by the way.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...




And note, Ford's recollections came about due to repressed memory therapy, which is highly suspect.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


she HAS NOT REFUSED TO TESTIFY.

She can do so, on Thursday or after.

Why are you saying she refused to testify?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



He believes that are unicorns, therefore they exist.

He can't confirm it, but it doesn't matter, because in his mind the claim itself is true.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



She had until today at 10AM. Has she done so?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


There is literally no risk of that happening since she can’t prove her allegation and neither can it be disproved.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Her lawyer replied last night that she would testify but she could not make it on Monday....

Kavanaugh lives here, she lives across the entire country, needs time to prepare with family, newly gotten lawyer, work/career and security and travel arrangements...  and the Senate needs to prepare for her security once she gets here.

Seems very reasonable to me...

And what is the RUSH for....  the Repubs in the Senate appear as assholes to me...  there is no reason for them to be this way....  they already know, even if she is telling the truth, they are all going to vote lock step, and put Kavanaugh in to the Supreme Court, JUST LIKE they did with Clarence Thomas...  nothing' changed in near 30 years....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > There are tons of possibilities to explain several scenarios, call them straws if you want, I don’t care.
> ...


That’s what I’m trying to discuss but y’all keep dodging the questions. Let’s assume she is making it up. Then try and make sense out of why she implicated two boys, the therapy notes from 6 years ago, the polygraph that she wanted to take and the FBI investigation that she is calling for. Let’s take a look at those actions and see how it fits into a meditated plan to push a false accusation


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Today airliners go really really fast. This is all bullshit.

Hope they vote monday with the allotted time made for her testimony.

Rush? DiFi had the information for SIX WEEKS!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yes I’m speculating, we all are because none of us was there. I’m not demanding anything, if you don’t want to try and answer my questions then you don’t have too.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes, but I want to know specifically what you are referring to


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Do you think the therapy notes are a lie or that something really happened to her when she was 15?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Sure it can, it would be Kavanaugh sworn testimony, and his Friend Judge's testimony....  two of them, swearing on oath it is not true, along with her changing her story with multiple questioning, along with any evidence she was out to get him since high school, or mistaken identity thingy, any of those combined, especially if she slips up, and tells different versions kind of thing....  

This is why the questioning should really be done by the expert interrogator investigators at the FBI....  they are trained to spot lies and know how to work them out of the witness!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Being questioned by a reporter and being questioned by the FBI or congress while under oath are two very different things. Do you not agree?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Since Maryland changed their laws from 5 to 10 year statute of limitations on sexual assault type crimes, they must believe even if 40 years ago, it is possible to gather enough facts, to have a trial, right???


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The notes don't agree with her current version.

So let me ask you. Are they a lie?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

But she didn't use the word rape, did she?  I thought her fear was that he was accidentally going to KILL her in the struggle and him smothering her with his hand firmly over her mouth area to silence her?

*IF this whole thing is true*, his friend jumping on top of them, which startled and allowed her to escape...  might actually have been, him saving her...  and maybe it was intentional? 

OR-Some guardian angel of good, possessed him, and made him do it?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Why do you expect me to answer your questions when you avoid answering mine?!

I’ll do it anyways because I’m not scared of answering questions.

If there are inconsistencies between the therapy notes and her current story then she should be questioned about the inconsistencies.


----------



## blastoff (Sep 21, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.


Gosh, I missed where she claimed she’d been raped.  Or did you just make that up?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That's not what I asked, Ms. Pretend Answer.

Are the notes a lie?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


SHOW THEM, and what you believe was inconsistent.  

Then we can answer our thoughts on it...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


There are discrepancies about the number of people at the party. Answer it.

Thus far, those named have denied every one of her allegations.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Yes she did, and was asked to keep it confidential...
Someone, a democratic staffer-deep stater by trumpster standard,  is presumed but not confirmed and known yet, to have done it...  leaked her name.  

They should be fired, whomever it was...!!!!

This is why Doctor Ford was thrown in to this public mess...  it was not by her choice.  The death threats on her and family, having to move out of her home, having to find a new home to live, having to hire a lawyer that knows senate hearing standards, having to hire security to protect her and family has all taken place since Monday....

HELLO?  Anybody home?

Get real!  Monday upcoming was a dead issue, before the word Monday was spoken...

But the Republicans on the committee KNEW this already Pop....  it was all a political play, with Fairness and REALLY wanting to get to the TRUTH, no where in sight!

you are acting like you are new to scummy politics and what these elected officials do...


----------



## S.J. (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Gladly.  First, she was probably assured that the accusation alone would be sufficient to convince Susan Collins to change her vote.  Her lawyer stated she had witnesses and that she was eager to appear in front of Congress if necessary.  The therapy notes and polygraph claims were thrown in to bolster her attack and figured it would be enough for Collins (maybe a few others) to flip her vote.  Collins didn't flip, and now her bluff is being called and she can't back up all those claims.  That's why they're coming up with all these demands they know will not be met.  They are not planning to let her testify because she is lying, her lawyer is lying, and the Dems have painted themselves into a corner.  Makes a lot more sense than your arguing over possible reasons for her inconsistencies.  One only has to observe past behavior of the left to recognize this overused tactic of accusing their enemies of sexual misconduct without any substantiation.  This is classic leftist character assassination.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 21, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



I believe something probably happened at that party.  Do I believe she has a clear recollection of exactly what happened or who was involved?  No.  Nor apparently does she.

But whatever happened short of rape or the most grievous premeditated aggravated assault and battery could not possibly be serious enough to condemn ANY party involved 36 years later.  Most especially when all the participants were kids.  Did boys (and girls) misbehave inappropriately when I was in school?  Of course they did.  Was I the target of some of that both from classmates and also some adults?  Yes I was.  Should those involved be forever condemned and forbidden any high office decades later?   Of course not.

Can any one among us say that we have never behaved inappropriately or expressed an opinion or said something or believed something that would look really really bad on the front page of the newspapers or reported on the evening news?  Especially when we were kids?  Are we to be forever condemned for that?  Give me a break.

The fact that the woman's story has changed suggests she is as fuzzy on the details as anybody.

The fact that the woman was lawyered up (with leftwing activist lawyers) and says she had already taken a polygraph before giving Feinstein the letter has political motivation written all over it.

The fact before giving her letter to Diane Feinstein--not Feinstein and Grassley but just the Democrat--and the fact that Feinstein had it months before Kavanaugh's hearing but sat on it until after the hearing and revealed that she had it days before the vote was to be taken has political motivation written all over it.

The fact that the letter was leaked to the media despite Feinstein's insistence that the woman wanted to remain anonymous has political motivation written all over it.

And the fact that Kavanaugh has already undergone nine FBI investigations for his various appointments to judgeships without anything like this turning up, and the fact that the Democrats are now wanting to delay the vote indefinitely, not withstanding that the woman is now dictating the terms of how the Judiciary must hold any hearing on the matter all has political motivation written all over it.

The Judiciary Committee delayed the vote for a week and gave Jones opportunity to testify on Monday but that wasn't acceptable, and she wouldn't specify what date would be acceptable, has political motivation written all over it.  This has attempt to get Kavanaugh to withdraw and/or delay the confirmation vote until after the midterms written all over it.

The Senate should hold the vote on Wednesday and Kavanaugh should be confirmed and sent to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



"Need time to prepare".

Prepare for what? Either it happened, or not.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I have no way of knowing if they are a lie. They could be a number of things. She could be telling conflicting stories, the therapist could have been confused and recorded the wrong information. It could be an honest mistake, it could be a premeditated lie, which is why she should be questioned about it. You are still avoiding answering my questions while I continue to answer yours btw


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Not necessarily. Not to liars who want to protect themselves from prosecution.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I know I don’t have to join you in wildly speculating, that’s why I’m not doing it. She has no evidence so all speculation is irrelevant.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I have no idea and it’s irrelevant to this case since she did not name Kavanaugh.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You asked the question. The notes diverge from her current version of the story. Are the notes lies?

It's your question.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


No. It’s not the FBIs job to investigate the activities of minors.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Since Maryland changed their laws from 5 to 10 year statute of limitations on sexual assault type crimes, they must believe even if 40 years ago, it is possible to gather enough facts, to have a trial, right???


Changes to these laws are not applied retrospectively.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


If your kid comes to you and says that a grown man was touching her. Do you ask for evidence and if she doesn’t have any you dismiss it or do you explore the details of her story, read her body language, question the accuser and then make a judgement?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


That’s not my question that’s your question and I answered it. You must not be understanding my questions, although I don’t think I could have been anymore clear. You should work on that, makes you come off as insincere and manipulative.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


The FBI does background checks on Supreme Court nominees. This is just part of that. Why are you so quick to dismiss it?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What is it that you don’t get about ‘I don’t know where it happened, I don’t know when it happened, I don’t know how I got there, I don’t know how I got home, I was drunk, oh....and I reported the event to NO ONE?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


What I do get about that is she never said half those things. Nice try though.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


They’ve done background checks - at least 6.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Post #851 gives you the lie.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


And the FBI does background investigations on every single person in our government that needs a security clearance, at any level....

It is the investigative arm, of the entire Federal government...  the I- in FBI....  they are investigators, it is their job.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I don't care what you want. You are repeating accusations, as you say like a broken record.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Are those therapy notes referring to Kavanaugh?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No it is the STATE of Maryland to do that IF they think there is enough reason do so, the statute of limitations doesn't expire in conjunction to what Ford alleges, thus the State or Ford, can take him to court.

Why don't either one do it?

Criminal Statutes of Limitations 
Maryland


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Why is anyone even fighting this...  it's a known fact, it is what the FBI does....  Trump is just an ignorant imbecile, and Grassley and Hatch are just 2 faced liars.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> But she didn't use the word rape, did she?  I thought her fear was that he was accidentally going to KILL her in the struggle and him smothering her with his hand firmly over her mouth area to silence her?
> 
> IF this whole thing is true, his friend jumping on top of them, which startled and allowed her to escape...  might actually have been, him saving her...  and maybe it was intentional?
> 
> OR-Some *guardian angel* of good, possessed him, and made him do it?



Guardian angel. That must be it. At least it's not a unicorn.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Why is anyone even fighting this...  it's a known fact, it is what the FBI does....  Trump is just an ignorant imbecile, and Grassley and Hatch are just 2 faced liars.



Why don't YOU accept what the FBI already stated about it? They amended the Kavanaugh file and stated that it is a LOCAL matter to investigate it as I pointed out in post #883.

You really need to stop this line of talk because the FBI already said NO!


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

blastoff said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > She feels compelled to speak out against a rapist.  God bless her and I hope she is heard.
> ...



That is what lefties wish it happened. 

For them is as good as it actually happened.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Why is anyone even fighting this...  it's a known fact, it is what the FBI does....  Trump is just an ignorant imbecile, and Grassley and Hatch are just 2 faced liars.



The FBI has already conducted 6 background checks on Kavanaugh.

It's inconceivable that if evidence of this assault existed, they wouldn't already have found it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Yes she did, and was asked to keep it confidential...
> Someone, a democratic staffer-deep stater by trumpster standard,  is presumed but not confirmed and known yet, to have done it...  leaked her name.
> 
> They should be fired, whomever it was...!!!!
> ...



Right. When people want to keep something confidential, they usually don't offer it to Washington Post.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 21, 2018)

Can't believe the Republicans put up with these games. They need to move on.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Why is anyone even fighting this...  it's a known fact, it is what the FBI does....  Trump is just an ignorant imbecile, and Grassley and Hatch are just 2 faced liars.
> ...



They can't find it because of what I posted here at post # 110 in the, The Accuser Has Until 10:00 AM Friday -  thread


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...





Sunsettommy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




who knows what will happen now...  she never had intentions of this being public and have to go through this chaos and sham....

She expected Feinstein to go to the FBI and request them to look in to it, is the way it appears to me, and all in secret...

Kavanaugh would not have been publicly smeared, nor would she have, unless the FBI found something tangible... the Senate committee could question him on....

But Feinstein could not request what that lady thought, the rules do not permit it...  she could have if Grassley was brought in and requested it, but even now, Grassly has no intention of trying to get to the truth...


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> but even now, Grassly has no intention of trying to get to the truth...


He's gone out of his way to pander to this Democrat activist. The Dems are making a mockery of our system.

Feinstein should be prosecuted.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


In America you have the right to face your accuser. Anonymous accusations don't play.

Because you should hear what they're saying about you.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



There is no truth to get to.

This is just a disgusting attempt to smear a man’s reputation.

Supposedly this happened in Maryland and there’s supposedly no statute of limitations for the alleged crime.

Why won’t she go to the proper authorities to report the crime?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 21, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Already showed the State or Ford can SUE him court over what she alleges, statute of limitations NEVER expires on what she alleges.

From my post 883


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


And he would, if the FBI found tangible evidence of a crime, passed on to the State prosecutor, and the State chose to prosecute and if they went to trial, and also if the FBI was questioning him about it...

He would be made aware, and aware of everything in a trial ''discovery''....

Does she have the right to face her accusers, making up one story after another on her from the Trumpsters pushing lies?


----------



## The Professor (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You should be ashamed you don't already know this. I suggest you find better news sources. I get most of my information from various reputable news outlets on The Drudge Report, but I took the time to find two articles that verify what I said. Here they are:

“According to Blasey, now Christine Blasey Ford, all three had been drinking; but the boys were especially intoxicated and she was able to escape them as they rough-housed on top of her and knocked each other to the floor. All of that she remembers. There’s also plenty she doesn’t remember.”

“Ford can’t remember the year the incident happened, she can’t remember how she got to the house party, or how she got home. She told no one about it at the time and the issue came to the forefront during a couples therapy session six years ago. Her therapist’s notes never mention Kavanaugh and actually mention four boys involved, although she says there were only two. “

Kavanaugh, too? Christine Blasey Ford's account is missing key details of assault

“All of which brings us to the question of her veracity. According to the _Post_, Ford has an imperfect memory of the events. “Ford said she does not remember how the gathering came together the night of the incident.… She also doesn’t recall who owned the house or how she got there.” She does seem to remember the county, and this will no doubt be helpful to the committee if she musters the courage to appear. “

Did Christine Blasey Ford Use Anonymity to ‘Get’ Kavanaugh?

One final thought. Several woman who were victims of sexual assault decades ago, inlcuding one who told her story on The Ingraham Angle (09/18/2018) said that they could remember every detail of the event even though it happened almost 20 years ago. Ford's almost complete lack of memory destroys any credibility she might otherwise have.


----------



## hadit (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



No, she has to mount her defense first. Isn't that what she's demanding Kavenaugh do?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


They would charge you with a crime concerning what people are saying about you, too.

If they could find tangible evidence of a crime.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


They would charge you with a crime conncerning what people are saying about you, too.

If they could find tangible evidence of a crime.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 21, 2018)

The Professor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I wonder if she mistook his attempt at roughhousing as an attempt to have sex with her.

Maybe he was so drunk he wasn’t paying attention to who he was roughhousing with.

This just assumes that anything happened at all.

There’s still very little reason, if any, to believe anything she’s saying.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Exactly and this new info could be vetted in a matter of days. Why stop now?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


My phone doesn’t show post #s


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Really? What accusations am I repeating?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I don’t know, I’d have to question Ford and her husband and her therapist. Or at the very least read the notes. Have you read them?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

The Professor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


How about instead of reading bias news articles you seek out the info that is closest to the source. There is the wa post article written by a reporter who interviewed her, and there is the letter she sent to her congress women. These are the best sources to understand what her side of the story is. Most the rest is spin and hearsay.

She said each kid at the party drank 1 beer except Kavanaugh and Judge had been drinking before and were drunk. She also described the evening in detail and yes acknowledge elements that she wasn’t sure of like the exact date and exact location.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well I believe he denies ever being at that party so if the story evolves to a misunderstanding at the party it should make you scratch your head.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


lol. Allow me:



Slade3200 said:


> Do you think the therapy notes are a lie or that something really happened to her when she was 15?



Time for you to answer your own question. Since her current story conflicts with the notes, are the notes a lie or is she a liar?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I’ve answered it twice. I’d have to read the notes and ask some questions about the conflicting information to see whether I believe it was a lie or honest mistake. 

And you still havent answered any of my questions. I’ve answered yours 3 times now.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You dance. They conflict. One is lying.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


How do you know that? What if that session was the first time she spoke about it in 30 years and what if she was flustered and crying and emotional and not making much sense and the therapist wrote down his/her best account of the story. You have no clue what went down in that room. And you still havent answered any of my questions.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 21, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


It’s looking like she will be testifying on Thursday so there goes your theory if that happens. But you still havent answered the question. If this is a made up story to target Kavanaugh then why accuse two boys of the assault? That automatically takes it from one vs one to two vs one and makes her “lie” harder to stick. So why did she say there was two? Direct answer please


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Correct;

Repressed memory therapy is highly subjective...  Period!  It is also why it is not admissible in court.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Since Maryland changed their laws from 5 to 10 year statute of limitations on sexual assault type crimes, they must believe even if 40 years ago, it is possible to gather enough facts, to have a trial, right???


The law, as applied at the time of occurrence, is the law which applies. The law at that time makes any event of this type beyond the limitations.

The problem is that the statute of limitations had expired prior to the new law being put in place.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


LOL

Grassley has warned them that if she does not testify on Monday a vote will be taken to proceed and push it to the senate for a full vote...  No  more games!


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 21, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yep. There was no crime. Let her go to the police and file a report. She wont do it because we ALL really know what this is about. Democrats have no shame (or soul). They probably have no reflection in the mirror. I know the cross dives them mad. Yep. Democrats are soulless vampires who feed off the blood of the good guys.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> My phone doesn’t show post #


Although I HATE people referencing post numbers, your phone does display them if you hold it in landscape mode.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> , and there is the letter she sent to her congress women


That hasn't even been read by the senators. Something fishy is going on and it is clear to everyone but the zombie Dems

Grassley demands Feinstein turn over letter from Kavanaugh accuser: 'I cannot overstate how disappointed I am'


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Too Funny;

Women, democrat and republican do not trust Ford...  only 25% think she is credible.....  Whoa!  This is collapsing on democrats and it looks like a sever  backlash is coming..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I know they conflict and you're dancing as fast as you can.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > , and there is the letter she sent to her congress women
> ...


Feinstein is required by Senate rules to turn over all documents to the Chair on request...  She can be removed from the committee for failure to disclose..   Gawd this is so politically motivated... What is she afraid of?


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 21, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Too Funny;
> 
> Women, democrat and republican do not trust Ford...  only 25% think she is credible.....  Whoa!  This is collapsing on democrats and it looks like a sever  backlash is coming..


Now if only the Republicans will grow a spine and put a stop to this nonsense. If she has a legitimate complaint, let her go file a false police report.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 21, 2018)

Why are people still saying that she was raped? She never said that she was. She implied she was groped and was sat on. But she in no way stated that any of her clothes were removed.


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2018)

Grassley for the win!  About time he showed some backbone.

Senator Grassley announced earlier that if Dr. Ford doesn't agree tonight to show up Monday, Grassley will hold the vote Monday.

Per FOX News.

Fuck the lying bitch! Fuck the scumbag Democrats!


----------



## elektra (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> You have no clue what went down in that room. And you still havent answered any of my questions.


Which room are you speaking of? Which room, where, and on which date, and what time?


----------



## chops_ (Sep 21, 2018)

Flash said:


> Grassley for the win!  About time he showed some backbone.
> 
> Senator Grassley announced earlier that if Dr. Ford doesn't agree tonight to show up Monday, Grassley will hold the vote Monday.
> 
> ...



Feinstein and the rest of the Demo-frauds were only stalling the nomination. So why not throw in a "scandal" into the mix. Of one that holds no merit - whatsoever!


----------



## S.J. (Sep 21, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


"It's looking like", "IF that happens"...You're flailing around like a fish out of water.  You want a direct answer to what, a vague accusation?  This bitch was probably paid to level these accusations and now she has cold feet because she knows she could be charged with perjury.  You've hitched your wagon to a bunch of lame horses and you don't have the integrity to admit it.  Independent, my ass.  You're a useful idiot for the left.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


There’s nothing to vet. No location, no date, no named host - no details whatsoever. And the two men she named in addition to Kav have made statements that they have no recollection whatsoever of the ‘incident’.  
The FBI also does not investigate what minors get up to at parties. 
But do continue with your idiocy, it’s hilarious.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 22, 2018)

*The Equal Rule of Law……. but not for the Judge*

*Acts 25:16 Context*
13And after certain days king Agrippa and Bernice came unto Caesarea to salute Festus. 14And when they had been there many days, Festus declared Paul’s cause unto the king, saying, There is a certain man left in bonds by Felix: 15About whom, when I was at Jerusalem, the chief priests and the elders of the Jews informed _me_, desiring _to have_ judgment against him. 16To whom I answered, It is not the manner of the Romans to deliver any man to die, before that he which is accused have the accusers face to face, and have licence to answer for himself concerning the crime laid against him. 17Therefore, when they were come hither, without any delay on the morrow I sat on the judgment seat, and commanded the man to be brought forth. 18Against whom when the accusers stood up, they brought none accusation of such things as I supposed: 19But had certain questions against him of their own superstition, and of one Jesus, which was dead, whom Paul affirmed to be alive.

A Tangled Web   » America


----------



## Mindful (Sep 22, 2018)

This has now ventured deep into the very heart of the Law.  As shown in the verse above ALL People have the right to face their accuser. To know the accusations against them. Back to the days of the Romans this has been True.

But no longer.

Judge Kavanaugh is not awarded that basic human right. He must defend himself before he has been accused. Before he knows the true and full nature of the charges being brought against him by his accuser.  High officials our stating his Guilt even before one word has been spoken under oath against him. Guilty Until Proven Innocent.

Senator Gillibrand believes Judge Kavanaugh’s Guilty before ever hearing a single word from Ms. Ford and these are her reasons why:

“I don’t think he’s qualified because of his record on women’s issues, specifically. He doesn’t believe that women should have the ability to make decisions about their reproductive freedom. He believes that your boss should decide whether or not you have access to birth control. And if he has this history, then he is unfit for the court, and he doesn’t have the character or integrity.”

Gillibrand concluded by stating of Ford, “I believe her. Her story is credible. If you listen to everything about it, the fact that she told her therapist about it five years ago, a friend most recently, she told a reporter before Kavanaugh was even named to be a nominee. This is a woman who has endured trauma, and — as experts have said, this is what trauma looks like. These — it gets relived much later in time. A lot of — you don’t remember everything, you remember the most poignant moments.”
Christine Blasey Ford and her Attorney are DEMANDING that this is now the Standard of Law. Her and her team state that she will not testify unless Judge Kavanaugh testifies in his defense first.

Not only are you Presumed Guilty and must Prove your innocence, you must do so before you know the nature of the charges.

That is the Standard in a Totalitarian System of Law NOT our Constitutional System.

We must hear the accusers accusations under oath and hear the defendants defence under oath. Impartially judging each on their credibility. That is the basic standard of Law in all civilised nations back to the time of Rome.

However the Democrats NO LONGER believe a man is innocent in regards to sexual misconduct. He is automatically guilty. He must PROVE his innocence.   Why? Because he is an Old White Male and a Republican. A guilty evil predator no matter what his lifelong record shows.

If we have learned anything over the past 10yrs the Democrats support a 2 tier Justice System. One for them and a Lessor one for everyone else. These people are a cancer. If they are allowed to continue this abuse of Basic Human Rights the Republic is doomed.


Posted in Age of the Progressive, America, Judicial madness


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Still can’t answer the question I see. It’s ok, I wouldn’t want to answer it if I were you either.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > My phone doesn’t show post #
> ...


Thanks! I did not know that


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Who knows why?  Made up stories often have holes in them!  

P.S.  I don't know if her story was simply made up or not.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > , and there is the letter she sent to her congress women
> ...


The Dems are definatley milking this for all its worth. The Reps are now playing the political games too and if this lady is telling the truth and she is a scarred abuse victim coming forward it is a very sad thing to see how are leaders and our country is acting... on both sides


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



She says she can't make it to hearing; because she is afraid of flying. Huh? Lol

I bet if she was to leave by train on Friday...she may get there on Monday just in time. lmao


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> The Reps are now playing the political games too


How so?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


You can’t explain the logic of the narrative you’re pushing which just makes you sound like an idiot. I don’t care about your incorrect assumptions about me, I haven’t hitched my wagon to either side. I think both sides are embarassing themselves. The right course is clear but nobody seems to want to take it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 22, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Grassley has offered to fly the whole committee to fly out and meet with her. So far no response.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


There are 3-5 people to interview. That’s called vetting. Standard background check.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



My guess was her husband was behind this.. 

"Hey honey, make up a story that you were "raped" and that Kavanaugh was the culprit. I bet the media will go along and hype the shit out of it. It's just days before the Confirmation anyways. What do you have to lose? You can easily derail him and the Democrats will have your back." Lol


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Which the Republicans have done and democrats refused to participate in... No why would that be?  We have 4 of five testimonies under oath. The only one missing is Fords.....


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> ςђσps said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Right! Hell I get on that right now! Lol


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I don’t know either but if you are going to take a position you should be able to explore the logic behind it


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


There are 4 testimonies? Really? Who?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Reps are now playing the political games too
> ...


They can’t take a couple of days to accommodate a lady whom is under death threats? They can’t ask the FBI to conduct a couple interviews/background checks? They won’t supenia other witnesses? Come on there are all kinds of games being played


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Your either blind, ignorant, or both... The congressional record is your friend...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


what's the rush by repubs on this now, when they refused to even have a hearing on Obama's supreme court nominee and left the court with only 8 justices for A YEAR?


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

I wonder if she does attend the hearing, she will be wearing her infamous pink Vagina hat. Lol

I am sure the drive-by media wil try to either omit this story (or spin it). LOL


----------



## Care4all (Sep 22, 2018)

ahhh, he doesn't want to have an FBI investigation because if she ever decides to go the criminal justice route, if state prosecutors determined it was a felony crime, the info gathered by the FBI in their back ground check, can be used against him...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 22, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> I wonder if she does attend the hearing, she will be wearing her infamous pink Vagina hat. Lol
> 
> I am sure the drive-by media wil try to either omit this story (or spin it). LOL



you can always do 'the usual' and photoshop a picture of her with the hat....


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> ahhh, he doesn't want to have an FBI investigation because if she ever decides to go the criminal justice route, if state prosecutors determined it was a felony crime, the info gathered by the FBI in their back ground check, can be used against him...



Umm...it happened 36 years ago


Care4all said:


> ςђσps said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if she does attend the hearing, she will be wearing her infamous pink Vagina hat. Lol
> ...



Where is Brian Williams when you need him. Lol


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They have already postponed the vote for more than a couple of days and have bent over backwards to accommodate the accuser.
The FBI do not investigate what teens get up to at high school parties, they have met with her regarding the alleged threats.
Come on, there are certainly all kinds of games being played, but not by the republicans as you claim.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 22, 2018)

This time a real witch does get burned


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Tucker Carlson: Kavanaugh Accusation Shows What The Left Will Do To Maintain Control


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> ahhh, he doesn't want to have an FBI investigation because if she ever decides to go the criminal justice route, if state prosecutors determined it was a felony crime, the info gathered by the FBI in their back ground check, can be used against him...


She lost her chance to go the criminal justice route when she did not report the alleged incident and the SoL expired.
FFS, why do you keep repeating the same crap?


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2018)

IMO the Republicans have done all that is necessary to be fair to this woman and give her her day in court.  They should take the vote this week and he should go to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



They have bent over backwards to accommodate her. They have even offered more than once to travel to her for her testimony since it now appears she doesn’t like to fly.

They have given her five extensions, delayed the whole nomination process, agreed to her demands over the number of cameras and to keep Kav out of the room so he is denied the right to even face his accuser. They’ve even demanded that he, the accused, testify first, ie before the accuser, which is utterly ludicrous for obvious reasons.

 There certainly are people playing games, but it isn’t republicans.  You really are full of crap.

...Grassley wrote on Twitter that he had "*just granted another extension to Dr Ford to decide if she wants to proceed [with] the statement she made last week to testify to the senate."*

The GOP chairman didn't specify how long of an extension he is giving Ford, but his announcement kicks the negotiations over a public hearing into at least Saturday.

Grassley wrote on Twitter that Ford "[should] decide so we can move on," adding, "I want to hear her."

*He noted the Judiciary Committee had given Ford five extensions to decide if she wanted to meet with the Senate panel. ...

Dr Ford if u changed ur mind say so so we can move on I want to hear ur testimony. Come to us or we to u," Grassley added in a tweet....*

Grassley extends deadline for Kavanaugh accuser to decide on testifying


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Yep! And the Demo-frauds still say that the Republicans are rushing and she needs more time? 

I even read that some liberals believe Ford is lying through her teeth and Kavanaugh should be quickly nominated. Wow! That is so unheard of these days. Lol


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 22, 2018)

She refuses to state facts which she lacks

-Geaux


----------



## Care4all (Sep 22, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> Umm...it happened 36 years ago


It doesn't matter, it is a known fact that those abused, like the boys and girls by the Catholic Priests, hold in their trauma, for decades....  this is why the statute of limitations for felony sexual abuse of 5 to 10 years, are being removed by the States or are in the process of doing such.

But no one is asking for criminal charges, just the truth and what facts can be gathered to make an INFORMED decision on whether he should be seated as a SC Justice, for a lifetime, when they vote...


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> ςђσps said:
> 
> 
> > Umm...it happened 36 years ago
> ...



Right, it doesn't matter 35 years later.
Criminal charges? What criminal charges? Did she even file one back then? If not, it's unsubstantial due to the statue of limitation expired. So what good would that even do for her now?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 22, 2018)

One stall tactic after the other.  They need more time to dig up another "victim" so they can say "Well well well, looks like Ford isn't the only victim".  Watch and see.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I don't know if she is lying and because I don't know would not presume to judge her.

But the following facts:

She gave the letter ONLY to Senator Feinstein with orders to keep her name anonymous.

She gave the letter to Feinstein in July who sat on it and told no one through all of the FBI background check, 65 different occasions Kavanaugh met with senators including Senator Feinstein, over 30 hours of testimony and addressing more than 2000 questions in public settings, more in private settings.  And Feinstein brings up the letter on the eve of the scheduled confirmation vote?

Meanwhile the woman lawyers up with left wing activist lawyers and says she took a polygraph test?

Feinstein, the only one supposedly who knew the woman's name, obviously leaked the letter and name of the woman to the media after stating the woman wanted very much to be kept anonymous?  These Democrats really care about women don't they.

Since then it has been delay, delay, delay by the woman and the Democrats who won't agree to a specific date to testify, have refused GOP offers for her to testify, and who are setting unprecedented demands for how she will testify?

. . .are all strong evidence of pure malicious political motivation or else I am Queen Elizabeth.

Kavanaugh should get his vote and be seated on the Supreme Court next week.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No, if a CRIME has been committed 35 years ago (doesn't sound like it), there are things she should have done and still can. This is a complete farce. America is suffering real damage entertaining this nonsense.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yeah they have really bent over backwards, I’m surprise the poor fellows can still stand! Haha


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Lame, even for you, Slade.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


He's pissed because he's getting his ass kicked all over this thread.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

_


Slade3200 said:





Tilly said:





Slade3200 said:





Tilly said:





Slade3200 said:



			The Reps are now playing the political games too
		
Click to expand...

How so?
		
Click to expand...

They can’t take a couple of days to accommodate a lady whom is under death threats? They can’t ask the FBI to conduct a couple interviews/background checks? They won’t supenia other witnesses? Come on there are all kinds of games being played
		
Click to expand...

They have already postponed the vote for more than a couple of days and have bent over backwards to accommodate the accuser.
The FBI do not investigate what teens get up to at high school parties, they have met with her regarding the alleged threats.
Come on, there are certainly all kinds of games being played, but not by the republicans as you claim.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they have really bent over backwards, I’m surprise the poor fellows can still stand! Haha
		
Click to expand...

_
You are totally dishonest to deny that they really have been very accommodating, particularly when the allegations are close to 40 years  old, there is absolutley no evidence to support her claim, and that the only witnesses she cites have said they have no knowledge whatsoever of her accusation.  You are now embarrassing yourself, imho.
_
We are committed to providing a secure and respectful setting for her testimony. The Chairman fully agrees with Dr. Ford that we cannot have another “media circus.” *The Chairman has offered the ability for Dr. Ford to testify in an open session, a closed session, a public staff interview, and a private staff interview. The Chairman is even willing to fly female staff investigators to meet Dr. Ford and you in California, or anywhere else, to obtain Dr. Ford’s testimony.

Judiciary Committee Continues Effort to Accommodate Testimony from Dr. Ford Next Week | United States Senate Committee on the Judiciary*_


----------



## Baz Ares (Sep 22, 2018)

Interesting that an admitted Orange Pussy Grabber and now this new accused Kava Pussy Grabber
needed a 9-hour White House meeting is it. To discuss/explain why this was not an assault by Kava Pussy Grabber.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Good point in bold:



_....Yesterday, you issued ten demands to us regarding the conditions under which Dr. Ford is willing to testify. Consistent with our sincere desire to hear Dr. Ford’s testimony in her preferred setting—while, at the same time, respecting fundamental notions of due process and Committee practice—we are willing to meet you halfway. *You demanded that we not hold the hearing on Monday because Dr. Ford needs time to prepare her testimony. Because Dr. Ford’s testimony will concern only her personal knowledge of events, events which she already described to the Washington Post, holding a hearing more than one week after she aired these allegations is more than reasonable.  *We will nevertheless reschedule the hearing for later in the week, as you requested. The Committee will take Dr. Ford’s and Judge Kavanaugh’s testimony on Wednesday, September 26. ..._
_

Judiciary Committee Continues Effort to Accommodate Testimony from Dr. Ford Next Week | United States Senate Committee on the Judiciary_


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 22, 2018)

Ford has already said she is going to testify.  The details are currently being hammered out by her lawyers, but she IS going to testify.

Just heard it on the news.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> But no one is asking for criminal charges


IF he committed a CRIME he should be prosecuted. There is as much evidence against him as there is against Trump colluding with Russia to steal an election from Hillary -- ZERO!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well that’s a rather overly dramatic way of stating it. They negotiated a hearing. Ford made some demands, some of a the demands were over the top. Be grown ups, work it out. Properly bet the story and then take a vote. It isn’t hard


----------



## hadit (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Accommodating her just leads to more demands. The bottom line is that she was given an opportunity to tell her story and she refused.


----------



## hadit (Sep 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



If delaying was wrong then, it's wrong now.


----------



## hadit (Sep 22, 2018)

Care4all said:


> ςђσps said:
> 
> 
> > Umm...it happened 36 years ago
> ...



Which one of the democrats who stated that they would oppose ANYONE Trump nominated needs more information to make an informed decision?


----------



## hadit (Sep 22, 2018)

S.J. said:


> One stall tactic after the other.  They need more time to dig up another "victim" so they can say "Well well well, looks like Ford isn't the only victim".  Watch and see.



Another last minute accuser? Nah, democrats wouldn't do that, would they?


----------



## hadit (Sep 22, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Interesting that an admitted Orange Pussy Grabber and now this new accused Kava Pussy Grabber
> needed a 9-hour White House meeting is it. To discuss/explain why this was not an assault by Kava Pussy Grabber.



First she has to prove it ever happened.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No, it’s not an overly dramatic way of stating it at all. 
It’s absurd to demand that Kav testifies first, for one example, absolutely absurd.

The accused needs and has the right to hear the accusation in full before he responds. (He also has the right to face his accuser but they’ve agreed that he won’t be present in the same room).

If you don’t find asking the accused to testify before he hears the allegations from his accuser somewhat weird, you’ll need to explain why.

Why do you think that him testifying first is one of their demands?


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > ςђσps said:
> ...



Correct me if I am wrong...but how about Senator Cory Booker (D) and Senator Kalma Harris (D)? They both tried (and failed) to derail Kavanaugh.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 22, 2018)

These days, if you are a Republican politician, it's almost a requirement to be some kind of pervert.
Someone who assaults women, someone who attempts rape, a pedophile,
In fact, those may be a plus to the GOP.
They think it makes them look "manly".


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> _
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> ...


They’ve been fine until the point where they said Monday and the girl asked for a few days and they said no, votes gonna be Monday. The rest is all talk


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Not in my view. I’ve asked pretty straight forward questions, most of which people dodge, and the others like you say things that just make me laugh. I think you sound like a fool about this matter and I’m sure you think I do too. So to each their own.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Agreed. She is the accuser, she should testify first. Asking for other witnesses, separate rooms, and an extra couple days were fair requests. I don’t see why the FBI can’t make a few calls and give an analysis but I guess there are those that don’t care to be thorough


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How many times do you have to be told the FBI does not exist to investigate high school kids and what they did or did not do 36 years ago at a party at an unknown location?
Dear God, you really _are_ like a broken record.

Now, since you whine ad infinitum that people don’t answer your questions, I feel obliged to point out that you haven’t answered mine.

However, unlike like you, I’m not gonna hound you and bore you to deat with demands ad nauseum as I don’t see any point in speculating about why they asked for that!


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Ford ‘accepts’ request to tell her side of alleged Kavanaugh assault; lawyers request Thursday hearing

The Demo-frauds are in the works of trying to impeach Kavanaugh and Trump; if he (Kavanaugh) is nominated. My question would be: on what bases do they have to even on Kavanaugh? Maybe, they should _*be*_ asking Dr Ford if her story is even credible first. They would make a total ass of themselves if they find out if her story was all a "lie". And nothing but a witch hunt to sabotage Kavanaugh's confirmation. 

When it comes to November..there will be more Republicans taking  both the House and Senate. Just in time for Trump second term.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 22, 2018)

81-18%.

The Nays have it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> 81-18%.
> 
> The Nays have it.



I didn't answer the poll because I don't know what happened at a high school event 36 years ago.  I don't know whether the woman is telling the truth about that event or not, or whether she remembers who was there or what happened clearly.  She can't remember where it was or who else was there.  Just her and Kavanaugh with whom she had no relationship other than they were both at the party.

This didn't come up through nine background checks the FBI has done on Kavanaugh over the years, and I speak from experience that the FBI is VERY thorough in those background checks.  It didn't come up through 30+ hours of questioning Kavanaugh under oath or any any of the MANY other meetings he had with members of the Senate including Feinstein who knew about the letter since July.  And she brings it up on the eve of the committee vote? And then leaks the woman's name to the press after assuring the woman she would keep her anonymous? 

This whole thing and the way it has gone down and is going down stinks to high heaven.  No reasonable person utilizing any amount of intellectual honesty would not see the political motivation behind it.  Even if Kavanaugh did something inappropriate as a high school teenager at a party, it was not aggravated battery or rape or attempted rape or anything else even remotely like that.  He has obviously lived an acceptably exemplary life for the past 36 years. 

The Senate should hold the vote and put him on the Supreme Court next week.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > 81-18%.
> ...


The poll asks what you believe, not what you know. Based on your same sound reasoning, 81% don't believe her.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 22, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I realize that.  But I long ago took a personal pledge not to unfairly judge people when I don't know what the facts actually are.  I don't appreciate those who presume to judge Brett Kavanaugh without knowing the facts, so I won't presume to judge the veracity or lack thereof of a woman I never met who reported an incident I did not witness.  I do have reservations that it happened as she recalls it because the only absolute detail she can recall is Kavanaugh and that doesn't really ring authentic.

So I don't KNOW if she is telling the truth as she remembers it, but even if she is, in my opinion, given the circumstances, it would not be disqualifying for a person she accuses who has demonstrated a stellar record for the last 36 years.

I do say that the way this whole thing has been handled by her and her Democrat handlers stinks to high heaven as a political smear attack on a very good man.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


In your previous post you said you didn't know, then listed several reasons not to believe her.

For these reasons and more, neither do 81% of the people who voted.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Remember, it all stemmed when "Martha Kavanaugh granted a motion dismissing a 1996 foreclosure action against Ralph and Paula Blasey, according to the records."

So this having to do with "revenge" on Ford's part. And what a better timing to do so on eve of what Kavanaugh was supposed to have been nominated the next day.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 22, 2018)

Cue up witness number 3.  This time a woman.   It never happened and the witness was never at a party where Kavanaugh was present.

Third Named Witness Rejects Kavanaugh's Accuser's Allegations | National Review

Ford is lying end it and confirm Kavanaugh already.  This process has become a farce.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


The FBI does exist to do background checks and vetting for Supreme Court nominees and when you have a story and controversy of this magnitude then who better to handle it?

I’ll answer any question you ask. Apologies if I missed one, I’ve been reading fast as my phone time has been limited this weekend.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




The FBI has already done several background checks on Kavanaugh. There’s no reason to do another one just because of a fabricated story where named “witnesses” have already denied the story is true or say they have no recollection of the event described.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 22, 2018)

no


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They’ve already done 6+ background checks and nada.

In addition,  now 3 of the accusers ‘witnesses’ have denied any knowledge of the matter.

And again, no, the FBI does not exist to investigate what high school kids do at parties, not now, nor those that happened in the very distant past.

The question was why on Earth do you think the accusers and her lawyers are making the unprecedented demand that the accused testifies first to answer the allegations before they have even officially been made to him?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > One stall tactic after the other.  They need more time to dig up another "victim" so they can say "Well well well, looks like Ford isn't the only victim".  Watch and see.
> ...


It'll either be another accuser or they'll dig up another "witness" (who will be a millionaire a few days later).


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 23, 2018)

S.J. said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Hollywood is full of actors that can jump in for a small fee.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I have listed absolutely zero reasons not to believe her.  I have listed many reasons for how she is being used for the most reprehensible of political purposes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 23, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Again that is all a stretch.  But admittedly, to any interested observer, there are far too many coincidences to think they are all coincidental.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2018)

Of coarse Ford is telling the truth.  

What person would put themselves through something like this deliberately?  

As far as her memory, what woman would forget who held her down and put their hand over her mouth to prevent her from screaming?  

And why would she want an FBI investigation, knowing full well that lying to the FBI is a federal crime?  

And if Kavanough is innocent, why is he against an FBI investigation?

And if there are other corroborating witnesses relative to the incident, why won't Senate republicans allow their voices to be heard?

And why do people believe Kavanaugh, when he has already lied under oath about emails he received?

And why would anyone let him be confirmed in light of his past judicial judgments against women's rights?​
The majority of the country is against this nomination and pushing him through this fast and shoving him down our throats, is one of the most despicable things republicans have done to this country.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 23, 2018)

I can't fathom the STUPIDITY of democrats who continue their belief that it happen based on UNSUPPORTED allegation of something that ALL four named people denied it ever took place:

Committee contacts Ford's friend about party; 'she has no recollection' of it, lawyer says

"CNN has learned that the committee has reached out to a longtime friend of Ford named Leland Ingham Keyser.

"I understand that you have been identified as an individual who was in attendance at a party that occurred circa 1982 described in a recent Washington Post article," a committee staffer wrote Keyser earlier this week.
On Saturday night, her lawyer, Howard Walsh, released a statement to CNN and the Senate Judiciary Committee.

"Simply put," Walsh said, "Ms. Keyser does not know Mr. Kavanaugh and she has no recollection of ever being at a party or gathering where he was present, with, or without, Dr. Ford."

This coupled with other people named by Ford who also say they were never there:

“I have no memory of this alleged incident,” said (2) *Mark Judge* in a September 18 letter sent to the Senate Judiciary Committee. He said he did not recall the party and never saw Brett Kavanaugh act in the matter Ford describes.

(3)* Patrick J. Smyth* issued a statement:

“I understand that I have been identified by Dr. Christine Blasey Ford as the person she remembers as ‘PJ’ who supposedly was present at the party she described in her statements to the Washington Post. I am issuing this statement today to make it clear to all involved that I have no knowledge of the party in question; nor do I have any knowledge of the allegations of improper conduct she has leveled against Brett Kavanaugh.

Personally speaking, I have known Brett Kavanaugh since high school and I know him to be a person of great integrity, a great friend, and I have never witnessed any improper conduct by Brett Kavanaugh towards women. To safeguard my own privacy and anonymity, I respectfully request that the Committee accept this statement in response to any inquiry the Committee may have.”

Why continue to believe in something with ZERO evidence behind it?

Then we have this which Ford defenders have already ignored several times I brought it up, that the Statute of Limitations in the State of Maryland NEVER expires over what she alleges, why doesn't she just sue him or the Prosecutor sue him?

Post #883 I quote:

"No it is the STATE of Maryland to do that IF they think there is enough reason do so, the statute of limitations doesn't expire in conjunction to what Ford alleges, thus the State or Ford, can take him to court.

Why don't either one do it?

Criminal Statutes of Limitations 
Maryland "

The women who now has THREE lawyers representing her will not take him to court. 

Democrats are easy to be lied to apparently, since Ford who NEVER mention Kavanaugh by name until TWO MONTHS ago, when it was learned that Kavanaugh was nominated for the SCOTUS seat. She sends her allegation by a letter to the Minority Chairman of the Senate Judicial committee, while requesting privacy for the obvious purpose of smearing Kavanaugh and hopefully derail the nomination.

She has NO witnesses, no physical evidence, NO video or audio evidence, NO credibility left to offer, along with the absurd negotiations for her "testimony" which now appears to be a stalling tactic on the grounds she needs more time to … he he… ha ha ha... prepare for spending 2 minutes of time spewing out her completely unsupported allegation to the Senators who already read her letter.

Democrats stooping this low indicate how far they are willing to go to defend the indefendable. It is over, she has NOTHING to offer but lies and bullcrap.


----------



## hadit (Sep 23, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Of coarse Ford is telling the truth.
> 
> What person would put themselves through something like this deliberately?
> 
> ...



What kind of person? A hard core partisan who believes they're sacrificing themselves for the greater good. A person who believes they'll be supported by powerful people in the party if they sacrifice themselves. A person who thinks of themself as a martyr. That kind of person.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> What kind of person? A hard core partisan who believes they're sacrificing themselves for the greater good. A person who believes they'll be supported by powerful people in the party if they sacrifice themselves. A person who thinks of themself as a martyr. That kind of person.


This is just more proof the republican right has no connection to reality.


----------



## hadit (Sep 23, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of person? A hard core partisan who believes they're sacrificing themselves for the greater good. A person who believes they'll be supported by powerful people in the party if they sacrifice themselves. A person who thinks of themself as a martyr. That kind of person.
> ...



Perhaps being a hard core partisan has blinded you to how hard core partisans think and behave.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> Perhaps being a hard core partisan has blinded you to how hard core partisans think and behave.


I'm the most non-partisan poster at this website.  Maybe you should look into your own hardcore self?


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 23, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps being a hard core partisan has blinded you to how hard core partisans think and behave.
> ...




It’s a known fact that women have lied about this kind of thing before. Men have gone to prison because of it.

It is in fact plausible that this woman is lying. She keeps naming witnesses who don’t support her claim.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> It’s a known fact that women have lied about this kind of thing before. Men have gone to prison because of it.
> 
> It is in fact plausible that this woman is lying. She keeps naming witnesses who don’t support her claim.


What woman would deliberately put herself through all this bullshit?  

This is just a typical right wing smear campaign they do on everybody that speaks the truth.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 23, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


She's a willing participant. She has made accusations that she must now prove. 

As you said: 

_She can't remember where it was or who else was there.  Just her and Kavanaugh with whom she had no relationship other than they were both at the party.

This didn't come up through nine background checks the FBI has done on Kavanaugh over the years, and I speak from experience that the FBI is VERY thorough in those background checks.  It didn't come up through 30+ hours of questioning Kavanaugh under oath or any any of the MANY other meetings he had with members of the Senate including Feinstein who knew about the letter since July.  And she brings it up on the eve of the committee vote? And then leaks the woman's name to the press after assuring the woman she would keep her anonymous?

This whole thing and the way it has gone down and is going down stinks to high heaven.  No reasonable person utilizing any amount of intellectual honesty would not see the political motivation behind it.  Even if Kavanaugh did something inappropriate as a high school teenager at a party, it was not aggravated battery or rape or attempted vious post rape or anything else even remotely like that.  He has obviously lived an acceptably exemplary life for the past 36 years._


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 23, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a known fact that women have lied about this kind of thing before. Men have gone to prison because of it.
> ...


Cool. So I can make accusations that will cost you your job, too.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well there is a reason for the FBI to investigate because this story has delayed a SCOTUS nomination and consumed the news media for over a week. I can’t think of many issues that have been this controversial and despite your confidence there is no way for you to know that it is a fabricated story. So let’s vet it out make a call on what we believe and then move forward


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


They haven’t done a check on this claim which is an issue that has consumed this country for over a week, why wouldn’t they let our best professionals take a look? I haven’t heard of 3 witnesses denying the story. Who are they and what did they say in their denials?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



'How many times do you need to IGNORE what the FBI said about it?

There is NOTHING to investigate as shown in my comment YOU and Billo-really have ignored which is just a few comments upthread.

ALL four of the named people deny they were there or that it didn't happen to them, even her long time friend contradicts her claim.

LINK from CNN

STOP EVADING IT!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Why doesn't Mrs. Ford or the state of Maryland just sue him?


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 23, 2018)

It’s becoming increasingly clear that this recent accusation is nothing more than democrats using a movement to further stall a vote they oppose.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m not surprised to see democrats stoop that low.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


Thanks for the link. I’ve been out of town since Friday and have not been keeping up. In light of the statements by Fords witnesses it is not looking very good for her. My thoughts were that if the two others that Ford identified could have been interviewed and acknowledged that the party occurred then it would help validate Fords claim. I though the FBI would be the best suited to do these interviews. 

Ford is now on very thin ice. She should testify and we can see how she handles questions but it doesn’t sound like she has anything solid to back her up and Kav has a strong line up of character witnesses saying that he is a stand up guy


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


Probably because she can’t prove anything against him. I think her goal was to block his nomination. That was the intended punishment. It’s gonna be a hard case to prove


----------



## hadit (Sep 23, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a known fact that women have lied about this kind of thing before. Men have gone to prison because of it.
> ...



Non-partisan? Nah. 

You're taking her story at face value without any corroboration at all. You assume for no reason that she's telling the truth because you don't think anyone would put themselves through something like this, then claim to be mystified that partisans would do exactly this kind of thing, thinking they were making a noble sacrifice for the good of the Party, or some such. 

You believe her because you WANT to believe her, which blinds you to the holes in her story. 

That's partisanship.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 23, 2018)

Why did Ford scrub her social media accounts just before the accusations surfaced?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Why did Ford scrub her social media accounts just before the accusations surfaced?


I’d assume it was advised by her attorney as it’s standatd protocol when entering into a high profile case


----------



## S.J. (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Ford scrub her social media accounts just before the accusations surfaced?
> ...


Of course her attorney advised her to hide her support of leftist extremism.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 23, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



Because there was nothing to do about it until the guy was appointed to the Supreme Court. 

Nothing would ever have happened at the time. Prep school boy, good family. Dr. Ford was bright enough to know that at the time. 

Even now, with all that’s come out over the past year, she’s being publically accused of lying. Her family has been credibly threatened and are in hiding. Why would a woman ever come forward to this treatment?


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 23, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Every time the Democrats can't bring somebody down with facts they accuse them of some sort of sexual misconduct.  Happens every time.
> 
> Clarence Thomas
> Donald Trump
> ...



The woman who accused Trump of assaulting her on the plane, Jessica Leeds has no connection to the Clinton Foundation. 

This right wing lie circulated because Ms. Leeds home phone number is in the same area code and exchange as the Foundation. As usual, the right added 1 plus 1 and came up with “Hillary did it”.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 23, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Every time the Democrats can't bring somebody down with facts they accuse them of some sort of sexual misconduct.  Happens every time.
> ...


She's listed as a staff member at the Clinton Foundation.


----------



## Baz Ares (Sep 23, 2018)

deanrd said:


> These days, if you are a Republican politician, it's almost a requirement to be some kind of pervert.
> Someone who assaults women, someone who attempts rape, a pedophile,
> In fact, those may be a plus to the GOP.
> They think it makes them look "manly".




Okay, I see your point.

btw: This guy is funny.


This asshole is a Morman, where abusing females gets you tickets to planet Kolob.


----------



## Flash (Sep 23, 2018)

How could anybody believe this pink pussy hat wearing kunt?


----------



## hadit (Sep 23, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> ...



Because doing nothing puts other women at risk of the same thing. Sometimes the right thing to do is very hard.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If you’re going to put forth your views, the least you could do is keep up with the story!


----------



## Tilly (Sep 23, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > BigTruck said:
> ...


I’m beginning to think Slade has learning difficulties and can’t google or watch the news to keep up with a story he is apparently very interested in.
And how many times must one keep reposting the same info for the leftards to (willfully) ignore?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


You are asking people to speculate and basically read the mind of the accuser.  Not everyone is as happy to engage in this as you are. No one is dodging reasonable questions.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Well there is a reason for the FBI to investigate because this story has delayed a SCOTUS nomination and consumed the news media for over a week.



Fortunately the circus known as the news media does not dictate the role of the FBI.
Yet.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I was traveling this weekend and not keeping up with political news. Read an article on fake news cnn saying that none of Ford’s witnesses can account for the party. Not sure if I’m supposed to believe cnn but if that’s true then it’s not looking good for Ford.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Yes, my apologies, I hadn’t read your post about being incommunicado.

There are many sites which show the statements so you can read them for yourself. The people she claims are witnesses have no knowledge of what she is talking about.

And:

_On Monday, September 17, Chairman Grassley’s staff interviewed Judge Kavanaugh under penalty of felony. Democratic staff was invited to participate, and they could have asked any question they wanted to, but they declined. Judge Kavanaugh was forthright and emphatic in his testimony. He fully answered all questions. *Chairman Grassley’s staff also contacted three alleged witnesses named by Dr. Ford and obtained two statements under penalty of perjury. These witnesses directly contradict Professor Ford’s allegations against Judge Kavanaugh.*

Judiciary Committee Continues Effort to Accommodate Testimony from Dr. Ford Next Week | United States Senate Committee on the Judiciary
_
She also named a female friend as a witness who has also come out and said she has no knowledge of the allegation whatsoever and doesn’t believe she’s ever been at a party at which Kav was also present.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Cool. So I can make accusations that will cost you your job, too.


That will be a little hard to do, since we never met.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 23, 2018)

Whether or not you  "believe" is irrelevant.

The purpose is to delay or prevent Kavanaugh's confirmation.

If they succeed, you MUST admit they are the "get er done" go getters in the room....whether you like it or not.
I find it fascinating that the Left refuses to lose....while the silent Right refuses to fight at all.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> 
> Shit if that makes you a sexual predator then every guy on the planet is guilty



While that may be true......they are not trying to prevent every guy on the planet from winning a nomination...only Kavanaugh, at this time.

And they may be winning......again.

MAN those Leftists have a fighting spirit!    Can't deny that.   By any means necessary.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I was joking about the fake news cnn thing but I appreciate the additional info you sent over. Not looking good for Ford right now, but we shall see what new nuggets unfold next week


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Apparently nuggets are unfolding. Damn this reality show has a lot of drama in it.

Kavanaugh confirmation in renewed peril after second assault claim - POLITICO Kavanaugh confirmation in renewed peril after second assault claim — POLITICO


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> Non-partisan? Nah.
> 
> You're taking her story at face value without any corroboration at all. You assume for no reason that she's telling the truth because you don't think anyone would put themselves through something like this, then claim to be mystified that partisans would do exactly this kind of thing, thinking they were making a noble sacrifice for the good of the Party, or some such.
> 
> ...


I don't have any reason not to believe her.  And my position is not based on her alone.  When you look at Kavanaugh's past judicial decisions, this dick hates women.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 23, 2018)

*Breaking NEWS:In the original Letter to FiensteinThe Font size is different!*

twitter ^ | 09/23/2018 | paul sperry
BREAKING: In the original unredacted letter Feinstein finally gave to Grassley, the size of the font of first line of the second paragraph ("Brett Kavanaugh physically and sexually assaulted me during High School in the early 1980's") is strangely larger than the rest of the text


----------



## The Purge (Sep 24, 2018)

*Four Reasons the New Accusations Against Kavanaugh Are Weaker Than Ford'sl*

The New Yorker published a story written by Ronan Farrow and Jane Meyer proving that theory correct. This story centers on Deborah Ramirez. ....udge Kavanaugh has already released a statement denying the allegation. “This alleged event from 35 years ago did not happen. The people who knew me then know that this did not happen, and have said so. This is a smear, plain and simple. I look forward to testifying on Thursday about the truth, and defending my good name — and the reputation for character and integrity I have spent a lifetime — against these last-minute allegations.”

1. Ramirez admits gaps in her memory and wasn’t certain it was Kavanaugh

2. The New Yorker tried to find eyewitnesses... and failed

3. Others alleged to have been involved deny it happened

(Excerpt) Read more at pjmedia.com ...


----------



## Tilly (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


This is about as flimsy as the first allegation, but it’s partly what the Dems have been stalling for, no doubt.
Yet again another case where named witnesses deny any knowledge of the ‘incident’ claimed by a very inebriated woman playing a drinking game who apparently can’t tell a real penis from a plastic one.
Oh such fun.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 24, 2018)

*Stop This Idiocy And Confirm Him*
*Townhall.com ^ *| September 24, 2024 | Kurt Schlichter







As I write this, the “_I really, really wanna testify, but…_” goalpost has moved west right past my house and out over the Pacific Ocean. You get the distinct impression that Christine Ford’s handlers are making it up as they go along – “_She can’t testify on Monday because, I dunno, she’s afraid of airplanes. Yeah, that’s a thing now._” 

The GOP is, as usual, afraid to be seen as insufficiently submissive. We have Chuck Grassley announcing, by tweets that sound like they were composed by a twelve-year-old texting her girlfriends after breaking into mom’s cooking sherry, that he’s ready to roll over yet again. The only way this could get worse is if the crusty Iowan discovered emojis:

“_Sorry Brett gotta postpone ur vote until 2021 cuz reasons [Sad Face] [Blue Wave] [Poop]_.”

No. Hold the vote, confirm Kavanaugh, and then let him set about making the libs sorry they ever pulled this stunt.

I am not alone in my disgust and desire to fight this appalling atrocity. There is a weird disconnect between the elite and normal Americans on the Kavanaugh smear issue and so many others, as I chronicle in my book _Militant Normals: How Regular Americans Are Rebelling Against the Elite to Reclaim Our Democracy_, which drops next week (Pre-order it right this second so all 288-pages of the kind of liberal and Fredocon abuse you enjoy here at _Townhall_, but with more swears, will be delivered to you fresh from the furnace on October 2). Within the elite bubble, the Republican gimps are carefully trying to pretend that they should respect this bizarre and uncorroborated tale of convenience by a liberal activist while out in America, Normal people are all, “Nah, I don’t buy it. Confirm him.

Leave it to our unelite elite to be willingly grifted by this nonsense, and watch them bend over backwards to avoid saying what any Normal person would say – “No.”

“_AFTER THREE MONTHS OF PREPARING, I CAN’T POSSIBLY TESTIFY MONDAY_.”

“_How about we move it from Monday to Wednesday?_”

“_STOP BULLYING ME!_”

_"We’re sorry! We want to hear your story._”

“_THEN WHERE’S MY PONY?_”

“_We have a pony for you. He’s a nice pony. His name is Tim._”

“_BUT WHERE’S HIS HORN? I ASKED FOR A UNICORN! NOT GIVING ME A UNICORN IS MISOGYNY AT ITS WORST!_”

“_Okay, instead of Tim, this is Chet the unicorn…”_

“_STOP SILENCING ME BY TRYING TO HAVE ME TESTIFY!_”

This woman’s performance rider has more provisions than Van Halen’s. If she ever does show up – maybe she’s in her Prius scooting across the country as we speak, along with her unicorn – she’ll probably walk out when she discovers the witness table candy bowl contains brown M&Ms.

It doesn’t help that the rules about what does and doesn’t disqualify someone from something seem to be – let me be charitable – in flux.

We keep hearing about how we’re supposed to believe women making accusations without bothering to confirm them, as if the Duke lacrosse team and the UVA frat frauds didn’t happen, and as if every few weeks we don’t see another story of some poor sucker walking out of jail after doing a decade in the stoney lonesome because some chick got buzzed, got busy, then decided to call the cops rather than let her BF find out she was tramping around. But Normals get it. They understand life isn’t the black-and-white, Manichean SJW paradigm where all girls are angels and all boys are monsters. And they wonder why the “Well, some woman said you were bad so you’re ruined” principle – there’s that weasel word again, principle – only seems to apply to Normals and those Normals like.

Let’s review liberalism’s greatest hits, literally. Keith Ellison, right now. Bill Clinton’s chivalrous “Better put some ice on that.” Ted Kennedy’s confirmed kill. Bob Menendez, trolling for jailbait in the Caribbean. Tom Carper allegedly slapping around his wife. Sherrod Brown’s wife said in a filing (I assume it was sworn) that he manhandled her in 1986 – as an adult, and several years more recently than whenever the Kavanaugh thing supposedly happened. Oh, but wait, now the ex-Mrs. Brown is walking it back. So, either Ohio’s Champion of the Chicks beat on her, or she lied about it, which we’re told never ever happens, you misogynist monster for even thinking that. Both possibilities kind of detonate the narrative.

Except they don’t, because the narrative is a lie. 

Even if true, should this disqualify Kavanaugh 36 years later, after an indisputably pristine and exemplary life (the total lack of anyone else making this kind of allegation is powerful evidence her accusation is false; Normals know that pervs always re-perv)?

Libs manifestly would not care if it was one of their own, and their double standard is unacceptable. Choose one rule and stick to it. The fact is that such acts only act to bar those who Normals support. Let’s look at yet another Democrat with car trouble, Tex Kennedy. Beto got hammered at 26, drove into traffic, and tried to run from the cops. But that’s okay, apparently. We’re supposed to forgive and forget the _undisputed_ act _of an adult_ who nearly _killed people_ then _split_. That doesn’t disqualify him from office? Why is that?

What’s the rule? You can slap around your spouse as an adult, and you get a pass? Credible rape claims as an adult, and hail to the chief? Leave a woman to drown, as an adult, _a senator_, and you’re the Lion of the Senate? Booze it up and hit the gas – as an adult – but who cares?

That seems incongruous. Gosh, what’s the common thread between all these malefactors? Adults, Democrats, up to kill babies. Gee, I’m seeing a pattern. But minor, Republican, not wanting to kill babies – unforgiveable!

“Oh, you can’t do whataboutism!” hiss the Cheese-eating surrendercons. Baloney. Whataboutism is a moral necessity, because it disarms the hypocrisy the left wields like a battle axe by illustrating the undeniable truth. Democrats don’t care if Kavanaugh grabbed that girl, and they don’t really think it should disqualify him if he had. They just don’t want him on the Supreme Court because that will make them lose power. And power is all they care about.

So, if Brett Kavanaugh and his family must be ruined, well, they deserve it for getting in the left’s way. That will teach people to resist them. And your sons, whose lives can be wrecked by a single lie under the new Gillibrand-Hirono Standard, are next.

No. Stop this charade. Vote. Confirm Kavanaugh. And then let us Normals get on with the business of rebelling against the liberal elite.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Plus the “creepy porn lawyer” as Tucker calls him, says he has another victim and several witnesses that validate her story. Flood gates are opening. Do you think it is all a coordinated lie?


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Non-partisan? Nah.
> ...



A judge rules on the law, not on emotion. He's not supposed to substitute what somebody wants him to feel in place of the law the way it's written.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Actually NONE of the SIX named "witnesses" supported the second accuser:

New Yorker Publishes Accusation Containing ZERO Evidence to Support, and 100% of Evidence To Refute…

Pathetic!


----------



## chops_ (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Didn't you get the memo? Many witnesses can contradict the accuser, but the only one that must be believed is one that kind of, somewhat, maybe supports her.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 24, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...



Left already lost. What they're fighting is acknowledgment of losing. Typical for sore losers.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No shit


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I think you would be better served going straight to the source instead of posting links of interpretations from blantantly bias news outlets. Your link was referring to the New Yorker. Here is the passage from the New Yorker article that made them draw those conclusions. Let me know if you think their assessment is honest.

———
_The New Yorker_ has not confirmed with other eyewitnesses that Kavanaugh was present at the party. The magazine contacted several dozen classmates of Ramirez and Kavanaugh regarding the incident. Many did not respond to interview requests; others declined to comment, or said they did not attend or remember the party. A classmate of Ramirez’s, who declined to be identified because of the partisan battle over Kavanaugh’s nomination, said that another student told him about the incident either on the night of the party or in the next day or two. The classmate said that he is “one-hundred-per-cent sure” that he was told at the time that Kavanaugh was the student who exposed himself to Ramirez. He independently recalled many of the same details offered by Ramirez, including that a male student had encouraged Kavanaugh as he exposed himself. The classmate, like Ramirez, recalled that the party took place in a common room on the first floor in Entryway B of Lawrance Hall, during their freshman year. “I’ve known this all along,” he said. “It’s been on my mind all these years when his name came up. It was a big deal.” The story stayed with him, he said, because it was disturbing and seemed outside the bounds of typically acceptable behavior, even during heavy drinking at parties on campus. The classmate said that he had been shocked, but not necessarily surprised, because the social group to which Kavanaugh belonged often drank to excess. He recalled Kavanaugh as “relatively shy” until he drank, at which point he said that Kavanaugh could become “aggressive and even belligerent.”

Senate Democrats Investigate a New Allegation of Sexual Misconduct, from the Supreme Court Nominee Brett Kavanaugh’s College Years


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



From YOUR link:

“In a statement, two of those male classmates who Ramirez alleged were involved the incident, the wife of a third male student she said was involved, and three other classmates, Dino Ewing, Louisa Garry, and Dan Murphy, disputed Ramirez’s account of events: “We were the people closest to Brett Kavanaugh during his first year at Yale. He was a roommate to some of us, and we spent a great deal of time with him, including in the dorm where this incident allegedly took place. Some of us were also friends with Debbie Ramirez during and after her time at Yale.”

“We can say with confidence that if the incident Debbie alleges ever occurred, we would have seen or heard about it—and we did not. The behavior she describes would be completely out of character for Brett. In addition, some of us knew Debbie long after Yale, and she never described this incident until Brett’s Supreme Court nomination was pending. Editors from the New Yorker contacted some of us because we are the people who would know the truth, and we told them that we never saw or heard about this.”

Snicker...………

==============================================

Did you notice that NOT one of them actually supports her stated claims?

Meanwhile from her OWN words showing that she was on the ground roaring  DRUNK and foggy headed!

From your link,

"Ramirez said that, when both she and Kavanaugh were freshmen at Yale, she was invited by a friend on the women’s soccer team to a dorm-room party. She recalled that the party took place in a suite at Lawrance Hall, in the part of Yale known as Old Campus, and that a small group of students *decided to play a drinking game together.* “We were sitting in a circle,” she said. “People would pick who drank.” *Ramirez was chosen repeatedly, she said, and quickly became inebriated*. At one point, she said, a male student pointed a gag plastic penis in her direction.* Later, she said, she was on the floor, foggy and slurring her words,* as that male student and another stood nearby. (Ramirez identified the two male onlookers, but, at her request, _The New Yorker_ is not naming them.)

A third male student then exposed himself to her. “I remember a penis being in front of my face,” she said. “I knew that’s not what I wanted, even in that state of mind.” She recalled remarking, “That’s not a real penis,” and the other students laughing at her confusion and taunting her, one encouraging her to “kiss it.” She said that she pushed the person away, touching it in the process. Ramirez, who was raised a devout Catholic, in Connecticut, said that she was shaken. “I wasn’t going to touch a penis until I was married,” she said. “I was embarrassed and ashamed and humiliated.”* She remembers Kavanaugh standing to her right and laughing, pulling up his pants. “Brett was laughing,” she said. “I can still see his face, and his hips coming forward, like when you pull up your pants.”* She recalled another male student shouting about the incident. “Somebody yelled down the hall, ‘Brett Kavanaugh just put his penis in Debbie’s face,’ ” she said. “It was his full name. I don’t think it was just ‘Brett.’ And I remember hearing and being mortified that this was out there.”

_red and black bolding mine
_
According to her she was *VERY drunk *laying down on the ground when Kavanaugh allegedly pull his pants down by her. So you are going to overlook the well known fact that roaring drunk people tends to do stupid things, that she who was describes as a devout catholic allows herself to be part of a drinking game.

*"Later, she said, she was on the floor, foggy and slurring her words,*..."

I didn't realize VERY DRUNK people can remember it with such a clarity,  the name, the face and the penis and I know pigs flies too.....

She specifically says she was INEBRIATED, FOGGY headed and very drunk, but amazingly recalls the alleged event with unusual clarity 34 years later!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Yes I noticed all those observations. But you have to admit your link had a distorted spin on the story. I wasn’t at the party nor have I spoken or even seen anybody speak about the incident so like the ford story I can’t pass judgement yet. You seem to want to jump right into saying it’s all bullshit because she admitted she was drunk. I find that interesting and unrealistic. It’s fair to be skeptical and ask questions, but to draw a conclusion tells me you aren’t being fair minded.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Have YOU ever been roaring drunk with a confused head?

Right from the start there are already a number of people disputing her claims....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


I had plenty of drunk nights from college that I have a hazy recollection of. I think that’s true for most people especially thinking back to college. I also remember specific significant events from many of those nights including people I was with and things that we did. Is that really a surprising thing? I’d think most people could understand and relate.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 24, 2018)

More evidence that what the Democrats are doing is to DELIBERATELY delay the nomination process as long as they can, Ford OBVIOUSLY no longer has a credible allegation, so by a miracle a new accuser suddenly show up just in time to keep the farce going.

*Senate Judiciary panel’s top Democrat calls for delay in Kavanaugh hearing after new allegation *

Democrats don't realize they are destroying themselves over this blatant gambit to delay the nomination vote.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> More evidence that what the Democrats are doing is to DELIBERATELY delay the nomination process as long as they can, Ford OBVIOUSLY no longer has a credible allegation, so by a miracle a new accuser suddenly show up just in time to keep the farce going.
> 
> *Senate Judiciary panel’s top Democrat calls for delay in Kavanaugh hearing after new allegation *
> 
> Democrats don't realize they are destroying themselves over this blatant gambit to delay the nomination vote.


Why are you diverting the discussion?

Yes of course the Dems are trying to block the nomination. That’s the goal. Doesn’t mean all the stories are made up. You shouldn’t conflate the two. It’s not honest


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Actually most people have memory problems after being roaring drunk. I have known a lot of people who can't remember hardly anything the next day while they dry up, that is why they call it a HANGOVER!

Ford stated that she was very drunk at the time of the completely unsupported allegation involving Kavanaugh, likely has been drunk many times when she was in the schools. This new accuser says she was on the ground inebriated and foggy headed.....

Come on, don't be this dumb. Research and personal experience make clear Alcohol does impair memory.

Why you lose your memory after having too much to drink


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > More evidence that what the Democrats are doing is to DELIBERATELY delay the nomination process as long as they can, Ford OBVIOUSLY no longer has a credible allegation, so by a miracle a new accuser suddenly show up just in time to keep the farce going.
> ...



They both have the same basic claim, both accusers are VERY DRUNK over something 30+ years ago, lack of supporting witnesses and more.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Of course it impairs memory. I remember being very drunk at a concert this one night when I was in college. I remember walking to the concert which was at a house close to where I lived. I don’t remember the exact date or exact house we went to. But I know I was with a big group but I can probably only name 3 or 4 of my friends who I know for sure were there. I remember meeting a girl there and making out during a song but I can’t  remember which song was playing. Point being, I don’t have full recollection of everything that happened that night but there are some key things that I do remember clearly and know happened. Her name was Carla btw. Wish I could find her now!

I’m sure most people can relate and share a similar type of memory experience when reflecting on drunken nights in college. Can’t you?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 24, 2018)

So Ford  did not have a better idea and now they are on to the next liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


I just saw an interview from Ronan Farrow the writer of the article and it sounded like it was very thoroughly sourced and accurately presented in the article. True they didn’t get any eye witness accounts but they did talk to people that recalled hearing about the incident and they provided similar details in their recounts that the accuser gave in her story. This was before the story went public. That’s not a nail in the coffin but it does give weight to the claims.

They also spoke to Kavanaughs ex roommate who said that the accusers story was not out of character from how Kavanaugh acted when he got really drunk.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 24, 2018)

Third party innuendo of a tawdry sexual nature
Witch Hunt perfection


----------



## jc456 (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > More evidence that what the Democrats are doing is to DELIBERATELY delay the nomination process as long as they can, Ford OBVIOUSLY no longer has a credible allegation, so by a miracle a new accuser suddenly show up just in time to keep the farce going.
> ...


sure it does.  thanks for admitting it at least.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > More evidence that what the Democrats are doing is to DELIBERATELY delay the nomination process as long as they can, Ford OBVIOUSLY no longer has a credible allegation, so by a miracle a new accuser suddenly show up just in time to keep the farce going.
> ...


do you give any credibility to these allegations against kavanaugh? if so, what are you basing it off of?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


maybe. however i'd never claim sexual abuse against someone if i couldn't prove it.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 24, 2018)

Talk about #FakeNews...


Washington Post Covered Up Story Exonerating Kavanaugh


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


It’s based on feelings that it needs to be true. Trumps punishment must continue neverending


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Thanks for the question... In Ford’s case I look at a few factors and try and make sense as to if they align with a person who is simply making up a story to block a nomination. The 6 year old therapy notes, implicating two people instead of one, the polygraph, and calls for an FBI investigation don’t make much sense if she is lying and fabricating a story. The two other witnesses that she named as participants at the party and the reports that none can corroborate that the party took place was a blow to her story so this one will be up to how each one comes of in their testimonies to congress.

The second allegation has some areas of concern as several classmates are reported to have described the same details of the accusers story through independent interviews and Kavanaugh is being reported as a sloppy and angry drunk. So far there are no first hand eye witness reports so nothing can be substantiated as of yet.

Bottom line is this is not looking good for Kavanaugh and if more accusers come out, which the rumor mill is reporting there are more, it could be over for him.

It would be an extremely dangerous shame if these claims are completely fabricated and being used to block him. It would be a scandal of tremendous magnitude and would dramatically hurt the metoo movement. The more independent reports that come out the less likely the conspiracy theory becomes, but if one can be proven as a lie that could bring them all down.

It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Well what if it happened to you so you KNEW it was true. It happened in public so you know others were there, even if those others were friends with the accused. What would you do if you felt compelled to come out? How would you do it and what would you ask for?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


then, if "nothing can be substantiated" how can it be looking bad for him? we're to the point where simple allegations and someone to go YEA is all we need to destroy a life.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


again, if i can't prove it then what good would it do me to come out in a country where we're "supposed" to be innocent til proven guilty? if i could name the day, time, where and what happened clearly enough to illustrate i'm not being "vague" for the sake of it, then maybe i'd come forth. but otherwise, "oh he abused me some time in the early 80s at a house i can't remember" simply isn't enough to do that to someone.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I don’t mean to answer with a question but if you’ll allow me to ask, with the thousands of sexual abuse cases that happen in this country that only involve two people... how are most of those substantiated? 

Most don’t have photo, video, or witnesses so it is up to vetting each persons story and reputation then making an educated assessment of who’s story is more believable.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


and to come back with a question, how come the left does this to so many of the past conservative nominees? does that not bring it into question at this point?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I’d hope if it really happened to you then you would simply give an honest account of what you remember and hope the rest of the facts would surface through inquiry and investigation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Of course healthy skepticism is warranted. There have been false accusations in the past and we should not carelessly ruin people’s lives without cause. The tragedy that thousands of victims have been abused and have buried it or they get shamed and called liars if they come out is equally as disgusting and happens in much more frequency.

There is no easy answer to this. We need to be cautious and careful but we need to stop jumping to judgement for either person. Most often the truth comes out of there is honest and thorough inquiry and investigation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I’ll add that I think there should be HARSH punishments for people who can be proven to have lied or falsely accused people of crimes.

You mention that the Left always does this. Are you implying that they are always lying/making up stories to falsely accuse their opponents?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 24, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> They are more or less something like blackmailers, smear merchants, character assassinaters.


It actually shows how Republicans don't want republican rapists punished  or molesters either  Prime example is in our WH and thomas on our SC


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


for SCOTUS they seem to be but no, they are not alone in this tactic. i'm with you in that *anyone* giving false stories for political gain needs to be prosecuted. i think for too long it's been a no penalty accusation so why not use it?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> ...


edward - wouldn't it be "accused"? again, you can't seem to fathom anyone you don't like being innocent.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Yes  but I have a tendency to believe women   and it seems to me it mattered not that 18 women accused trump I take it from instances like that ,that republicans are oblivious to the problems women have encountered over the past 100 and more years


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Obviously, that means her accusation is sterling and cannot be questioned, you meanie.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Is anybody saying that?


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > More evidence that what the Democrats are doing is to DELIBERATELY delay the nomination process as long as they can, Ford OBVIOUSLY no longer has a credible allegation, so by a miracle a new accuser suddenly show up just in time to keep the farce going.
> ...



It's also dishonest to pretend the timing and nature of this whole thing stinks to high heaven of rank political opportunism.


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



We're already at the point where idiots will call Kavenaugh a rapist the rest of their lives, no matter how weak the stories are. His kids will have to deal with that rank stupidity the rest of their lives.


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> ...



This is the rank partisanship I'm talking about. Thomas hasn't been proven to have done anything, yet he's still accused.


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Okay, Sheldon, that was sarcasm.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


I think I just said that this movement is rooted in blocking Kavanaughs nomination. I don’t think that is disputed. The dems are politicizing it best they can. That doesn’t mean all the claims are fake though.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Yeah I know it was sarcasm. Did I misunderstand your point of trying to imply that people are acting like her accusation shouldn’t be questioned?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


You don't believe Hill?  or Ford  or others?   but Kavanaugh is an angel?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Of course it’s a coordinated lie, most of us even predicted this would happen.  None of the new players in this bimbo eruption will have any evidence, just like the original.  Watch and learn.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


They seem to think what they lack in quality they can make up in quantity.
No veracity to the original claim and none to this subsequent one.
But the left don’t care. 
The charge of sexual predator/abuser requires more than one victim, particularly when the original has nothing, so they go out and fish for some more.
The latest accuser was reticent to accuse Kav because she acknowledged her 35 year old drunken memory was a mess of black holes, but six days with her lawyers somehow cured her of that problem. 

Only an idiot would believe this transparent crap.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


That’s a pretty incredible claim. I can’t imagine how that comes to be without getting exposed. I think you are jumping to conclusions way to early but we shall see. I won’t rule it out as a possibility but I will say I think it’s improbable


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Don’t you find it a curious story to fabricate? I know you don’t like to speculate but in cases like these you have to look at the story and think things through. If she was going to make something up why not say he assaulted her when they were alone in a dorm room? Why leave so many gaps when she could easily fill in the blanks with more lies? They also would have had to plant the lie with several other classmates who have verified hearing about the event while in school. Who coordinates all of that and how do they do it?!


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Q: "Who coordinates all of that and how do they do it?!"

A: Moveon.org etc...


----------



## Tilly (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The allegations date back 35 and 36 years for a reason - nothing will be proved but Kavs reputation has already been indelibly stained.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


well so far the 2 women are what, 0 for 6 in having a named witness agree it happened? at what point do they lose credibility?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


why name witnesses who say you are wrong?

why scrub your own history before attacking anothers?

lots of great questions out there. not heard 1 good answer yet.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Weak answer


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Perhaps. Or maybe the truth makes it to the surface to help or damn Kavanaugh. We shall see


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


They lose credibility if they get caught in a lie. They lose or gain credibility as their story gets questioned and we hear them explain themselves


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 24, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. So I can make accusations that will cost you your job, too.
> ...


Neither have Kavanaugh and the female eyewitness Ford claims.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Deny it if you want but these are /exactly/ the kinds of groups that organize this sort of shit, always have, always will.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


they lose cred when they scrub their history and attack someone esles.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2018)

Rustic said:


>


dr ford and her family, have everything to lose, by making something like this up....  EVERY THING!  She had a good life, with a successful career and stature, a peaceful, safe life for her family as well...  all of THAT is GONE forever...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 24, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


TDS is a helluva sickness.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## iceberg (Sep 24, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


she was the drama queen, spoutin shit, all over the web...


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Some are.


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



I won't condemn Kavenaugh on evidence this flimsy. If it is warranted, he'll be condemned, but I'm also not willing to condemn someone for an alleged instance of drunken fumbling as a minor. Unlike Bill Clinton, he didn't leave a trail of sexual assault behind him.


----------



## hadit (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Never, of course. We could have dozens of witnesses say nothing happened, but let one day they heard something and guess which one is the ONLY one we're supposed to believe?


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 24, 2018)

The question is do THEY believe the sex perversion things coach is into.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> A judge rules on the law, not on emotion. He's not supposed to substitute what somebody wants him to feel in place of the law the way it's written.


He doesn't even do that.  He thinks OSHA doesn't have the right to regulate work place safety.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 24, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Neither have Kavanaugh and the female eyewitness Ford claims.


And you know this how?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 24, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The loopy kunt is lying


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 24, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> The question is do THEY believe the sex perversion things coach is into.




Their coach is a good man being smeared by you and the other left wing shit stains....... both of the accusers have been shown to be either lying or so mentally ill they are making up stories.....none of the witnesses the two of them brought forward say kavanaugh did anything.......  neither one can remember anything about the attacks......in particular, anything about Kavanaugh.....

You are a shit stain.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




There is, literally, no evidence.  There are no witnesses...in particular, the 4 witnesses Ford states by name have all signed sworn statements under threat of a felony conviction saying they don't remember the party, at all, and that Kavanaugh wasn't at any party they remember.....

Ramirez states she did not see Kavanaugh do anything she says she thinks he did...... she simply heard his name..... The New York Times, NBC, and the Washington Post all asked dozens of people who were allegedly at the party or knew of the party....as told to them by Ramirez....and none of them say they remember it happening or Kavanaugh being involved...

There literally is no evidence of anything happening....


----------



## MindWars (Sep 24, 2018)

Bump.........


----------



## edward37 (Sep 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


there others raped   and subjected to attempted  rape  There are witnesses but repub scum won't let them be heard
Avanatti has one who will be speaking out in the next 24 hours  get your kangaroo clothes on''


----------



## MindWars (Sep 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Same as the others they are paid off din shittieous.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 24, 2018)

all women are liars is the republican motto    all paid off when they complain about repub perverted scum


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I won’t deny it because I have no way of knowing. Same goes for you. So if you  going to try and make the accusations you should be able to back them up with something that makes sense... more than a one word answer.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


If you are talking about deleting social media accounts then that is standard protocol that any attorney would direct their client to do. For your second point, I don’t see how making the accusation is something that causes one to lose credibility.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 24, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


*Well this will be the last post on this bullet, until the next 5 victims are sent forward by the DNC and Soros.    You know it goning b e a lie and I am waiting for them to find a blk girl to lie for them down the line.*


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 24, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> The question is do THEY believe the sex perversion things coach is into.


None of them have mentioned any drunken repressed memories from the 80s.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 24, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Her own witnesses cause her to lose credibility.

And why scrub your previous words?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.


*No one to complain to,,,,,,No one around,    is the sounding of the Progressive story maker.....Ext.    Next victim coming down the path,   *


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Any lawyer would direct their client to get off social media. They do that for high profile cases and divorce cases


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


‘Getting off’ social media isn’t what happened here though.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> So if you going to try and make the accusations you should be able to back them up with something that makes sense.


Pity Blasey Ford doesn’t agree.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 25, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




There's a lot of political activists out there who feel they have everything to lose by allowing Kavenaugh to be confirmed.  This lady does happen to be a political activist.  plus, hers and the democrats actions fly in the face of due process.  It's a serious charge being leveled and they don't even want the Accused to have a chance to respond to the accuser.... they/ she wants him to defend himself first. Can you come up with any reasons why this is completely wrong?


----------



## hadit (Sep 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



No evidence just means they need to dig harder until somebody can manufacture something.


----------



## hadit (Sep 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.



There are reasons to not believe her. The lack of specifics for one, the lack of a trail of similar incidents for another, the timing of the accusation for yet another. 

It all reeks of political opportunism. And thank you, I tire of idiots calling him a rapist. Even if he's guilty of everything he's accused of being, he's not a rapist.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


but she didn't go to the local law or let her attorney do it. she made it political by writing to a representative to FW *TO* DiFi. sending directly to DiFi would subject her to penalties for lying. so all this, given the "prep work" is 100% political.

and as for "hey - standard protocol" - not going to buy into that one. and even if so then again - pre-planned to be political and not legal in nature. you want justice, you go to the law enforcement agency. in this case, 36 years ago. if a "resister" hires a "resister" lawyer, deletes her social history, and works the system like she has, the yes slade this is political and ergo, i don't believe a word shes saying.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


yep. i'm very much "if you're going to attack my history then you need to show yours also" to keep it fair. otherwise it's a blindsided political attack.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


it wasn't just facebook, slade. she tried to "ghost" her entire past. for that alone she's going to need to have very good reasons of why that happened. if you don't see that is a huge flag then yes, we are at an impasse.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Sep 25, 2018)

Even if she is telling the truth, I don't believe its a big deal that he tried to dry hump a girl when he was 17...

I know that the Democrats are trying to derail any SC pick that Trump makes -- but..................Merrick Garland......the end...


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Ah, clearly I've misjudged your intelligence, my apologies.  Let's try again, this time I'll explain for ya, and what the hell I'll even give ya a little more to chew on:

Q: "Who coordinates all of that and how do they do it?!"

A: Political groups would coordinate these kinds of opposition attacks.  They often pay for buses to get voters to the booths, or even to get protesters on the streets.  Protesters have also been paid by such organizations for their participation on numerous occasions - advertisements looking for protesters have been found as well (I believe the last one I saw was paying $15/hour.)  Some have argued that the protesters are not "being paid" but rather that the organizations are paying their fees and bails - this supposedly was the case when the Kavanaugh protesters were arrested in the hearing just a few weeks ago. Considering this, it is not at all unfathomable that political organizations would be paying for "victims" to come forward in the same manner - be that paying them outright, or "just" paying their fees to do so.  Not that it even requires payment for some folks, in other sexual assault and rape accusations we've had cases where women simply wanted attention.

As for the organization part; one could look at the political groups that were organizing and funding the violence of ANTIFA.  It's not very hard to troll social media for folks willing to say something bad about Kavanaugh - especially when the far left not only absolutely hates Kavanaugh because of the lies the MSM has told them (aka he'll overturn Roe vs Wade!!!) but has also completely lost their grip on reality the past couple years; to the point of silencing any conservative views in colleges, mob reporting conservative YouTube and Twitters to get those folks banned, enacting violence upon folks attending Trump rally's, mobbing and harassing anyone that works for Trump in public (I hear they harassed Cruz at a public restaurant just yesterday,) a teacher brought a gun into their school and shot themselves in the foot to protest the 2nd, a lefty shot up a baseball game trying to kill republicans.  You cannot tell me that you don't see that some of these folks are unhinged and acting stupid because of the MSM's bullshit riling them up...  Given all that, how is it at all difficult to believe that some folks might lie for "the political cause"?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


What happened?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I agree it is very much political. If the assault happened I can find it very plausible that she came forward soley to block him from ascending to the Supreme Court. Just as a dozen ladies came out about Trump when he was running for Prez. I don’t think that just because The accusations are being used for political reasons it makes them automatically lies. You are fine to be more skeptical about them but they could very well be true.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That's nice. Can you answer the question now?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


i'd be a lot more inclined to believe her *if*
1) any of her named witnesses corroborated it
2) the 6 FBI background checks had found he's exhibited this behavior before
3) she wasn't a member of the RESIST movement with pics of her doing the NOT MY PRESIDENT thing
4) her lawyer wasn't an active part of RESIST as well
5) it didn't take 6 days to get a name out of the "next" witness

all of that is just shady as hell. i do agree the political process has gotten nastyass dirty but these tactics, if allowed, will only be amplified as we move forward. is that what you or anyone *really* wants? when the dems get to appoint someone again - and they will - do they not think the right will not do the very same shit in a "hold my beer" fashion to one-up it?

and around we'll continue to go down the drain.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 25, 2018)

If the lying wench was so concerned about Kavanaugh being a Supreme Court judge, why wait until now to say something?

Why was it okay for him to be a federal judge at any level?

Why is SCOTUS the line that can’t be crossed?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 25, 2018)

very interesting...this bitch could talk herself into prison if she is not careful....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I think it shows that she didn’t want her life picked apart by the media. I’m sure we can all understand that... I don’t think it is as nefarious of a move as many are trying to make it be.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Even if she is telling the truth, I don't believe its a big deal that he tried to dry hump a girl when he was 17...
> 
> I know that the Democrats are trying to derail any SC pick that Trump makes -- but..................Merrick Garland......the end...


See I agree with you there. I don’t think the accusation is a deal killer. But once he denied being at the party and I’m essence called Ford a liar he picked his side and if it comes out that the allegations are true he loses all credibility for truth telling and that IMO is disqualifying.


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2018)

Owen Wilson in drag:


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Well I do thank you for giving a real answer and explaining yourself. I respect that. I do feel that organizing protests and marketing campaigns is quite different than coordinating a conspiratorial lie to discredit a SCOTUS nominee that includes 6 year old records and Swiss cheese accounts, and calls for FBI investigations. If they made this thing up I’d assume they would cook up a more solid story, wouldn’t you? Accuse just Kavanaugh and put them in a one on one situation so it was truly he said she said. Why push so hard for the FBI to investigate if it’s a lie? That puts criminal charges into play. If I was cooking a lie I’d just play this thing out in the media and try to sway public opinion. Can you acknowledge that it is difficult to make sense out of the story and actions of this were all made up?! It would be the worst fabrication ever right above the dog ate my homework!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


So you don’t give fuel to the media that will be looking for any reason to disparage your character


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Even if she is telling the truth, I don't believe its a big deal that he tried to dry hump a girl when he was 17...
> ...



How will the allegations be proven true? 36 yrs ago. No credible witnesses. He said/She said? Are we bringing in mind readers? A time machine?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I agree this is an ugly thing to amplify as a political tactic. The tit for tat  game is on and I’m sure this is the Dems getting back for the Garland fiasco. That doesn’t justify it. I don’t know what’s going to stop it. Perhaps if we ever get a mature honorable leader that sets an example for proper etiquette and calls out the games. That is certainly not the current Presidents strong suit so unfortunately I see these games only getting worse


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


They likely won’t prove it either way unless a witness comes forward. We will hear out each side and it will likely be ruled in the court of public opinion. 1/3 of the puppet partisans already have their minds made up on each side of the issue. So it will be the 1/3 that sit in the middle that it will have the biggest impact on.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It was erased.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2018)

By the way.................I have a question.......................

It's in reference to Kavanaugh's interview on FOX last night.

I went to high school.  I was friends with some of the varsity football players, and damn near every one of the football players was getting laid on a regular basis.

Kavanaugh played varsity football in high school.  

Do any of you believe that Kavanaugh was a virgin all through high school and college?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Whilst busy disparaging someone else’s on the baisis of no evidence.
Nice.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Just going round in circles here, Az.
Some people seem to think a magical something will occur on the 7th/8th/9th.....check, even though Kavs been checked by the FBI 6 times already, which includes school records, uni records, employment records, and talking to teachers, friends, employees, employers etc etc etc.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> I think it shows that she didn’t want her life picked apart by the media. I’m sure we can all understand that... I don’t think it is as nefarious of a move as many are trying to make it be


She is not telling the truth....she is lying and will never allow herself to be placed under oath....but I guess you libs feel its okay for her to ruin a decent man from afar...like lobbing grenades from the edge.....that is wrong no matter how one slices it.....if this happened and it was Kavanaugh she should have been in DC on Monday...its a dem stall tactic which will not work....she had better be very careful.....she is playing with fire....if she thinks the dems will stand by her when this lie is exposed to the public she is as nuts as a loon.....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


If she knows it’s true then it isn’t really disparaging, it’s her telling her truth.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it shows that she didn’t want her life picked apart by the media. I’m sure we can all understand that... I don’t think it is as nefarious of a move as many are trying to make it be
> ...


Isn’t she testifying under oath on Thursday to congress?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


we wont know will we? given her sign with NOT MY PRESIDENT and activities we know calls it all into question. her word is simply not enough.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Agreed. What is interesting is no one cares about Ford. They just want Kavanaugh out. No one is asking for jail time for Kavanaugh.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


so she can openly disparage someone elses.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


it wasnt the last presidents either.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Even if true, she knows she has absolutley no evidence, she knows she never reported the incident, she knows she never ever spoke of it to anyone for 30+ years, she knows the SoLs has passed and she knows she will destroy a man’s reputation, his career and possibly his family life on the basis of not being able to prove a thing whilst scrubbing all of her own social media in the process so no one can evaluate her.
Like I said, nice.
Not.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way.................I have a question.......................
> 
> It's in reference to Kavanaugh's interview on FOX last night.
> 
> ...


dont care. his sex life or fords is none of our business.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Ill do some of that speculating you are so fond of.

Ford is such a terrible witness because her case is a non starter (she may even be a reluctant witness as I think she believed she could do the damage whilst remaining anonymous - and reluctant witnesses don’t often give the desired performance), that the Dems have been rooting around and found another woman or two with equally vague unverifiable allegations, so they can now say these new ‘developments’ mean we simply must delay Fords testimony and the vote.

This too was predictable and predicted.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way.................I have a question.......................
> 
> It's in reference to Kavanaugh's interview on FOX last night.
> 
> ...



So, do you think Tim Tebow was screwing every slut around?

Just because Kavanaugh was a football player doesn’t mean he was having sex.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Q: "Why push so hard for the FBI to investigate if it's a lie?"

A: Because the D senators already knew the FBI had refused to investigate it kido.  It's a local matter, the politicians know how this shit works and they knew that the general public would fall for their little outrage game when the FBI said, again, that it wasn't their jurisdiction.  Now they can twist all the folks who don't know any better into knots about it for the mid-terms.  It's working since you and many others apparently think that bullshit request lends some lick of credibility to the story.  It's the same with the lie detector thing, also bullshit and useless, but that's why the D's had her take one in... August wasn't it?  D's aren't stupid, they know the story doesn't have to be air-tight.  they know that their followers won't look into the story too much because the public in general doesn't particularly care about Kavanaugh's nomination, it's not a big thing to them (even the D's) -  It's only the activist protester/radical types that are even paying attention to this shit-show.  The 30some% who are paying attention hated Kavanaugh anyway so they don't really care about "all" the facts, they, like the D's, just want to push this nomination out until after midterms in the hopes that they can get the Senate and install more activist judges for themselves.

It's why the Kavanaugh nomination is even a problem for the left in the first place remember.  The D's are the ones that got ya'll needlessly freaking out about Kavanaugh over-turning Roe vs Wade, it's settled law and he's said as much more than once. Even if he did though, abortion would go back to state decision - aka people would actually get to vote on it for their state, ya know, that democracy thing the left always /says/ they're for? Hell abortion was even legal up here in Alaska back in the 80s-90s, and we're /still/ to this day 70% Christian.  The entire D uproar about Roe vs Wade is complete bullshit specifically designed to rile lefties up to vote in the mid-terms and retain D power and control over everyone's lives, via the SCOTUS in this case.

This is exactly the kind of shit that politicians do every single day of every single year; twist stories, cause outrage/anger/high emotions, and profit from it at the polls.  They are very good at this game so its zero trouble for them to set something like this up even years in advance - recall they had a protest ready to go before Kavanaugh was even nominated <insert name here> and stuff? 

Best wise up kido or they'll be leading you around by the nose for your entire life.  Ya know, like Ms. Ford here, who's being used like a tampon and will be flushed very shortly; her life in shambles and none for the wiser of it...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > By the way.................I have a question.......................
> ...



Actually, in addition to being a football player, his best pal was a drunken slob who wrote about being an alcoholic in the book "Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk".  I'd be willing that Kavanaugh was like most other football players I've known and was a party animal.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 25, 2018)

Mark Levin found this... Watch and listen carefully.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 25, 2018)

Maybe this is the first time she’s been off the booze and she’s having DT hallucinations?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 25, 2018)

Greg Stohr (@GregStohr) on Twitter


NEW: Grassley sets committee vote on Kavanaugh for 9:30 a.m. Friday.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Isn’t she testifying under oath on Thursday to congress?


That's anyone's guess...I've not heard for sure that she will...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 25, 2018)

They are going to schedule the vote BEFORE she testifies????
 That’s Russian collusion at its worst and Steamy Daniels says so!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 25, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> They are going to schedule the vote BEFORE she testifies????
> That’s Russian collusion at its worst and Steamy Daniels says so!


That's like her accusing him after he testifies lol.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 25, 2018)

Well the President certainly thinks Ford is full of dog doo....

Trump says Kavanaugh accusers are part of Democrats’ ‘con game’

Lmao....how funny is this? Just broke on DRUDGE!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I agree. In this case her word alone is not enough. Which is why I think it’s fair to have a hearing where we can hear each persons account and also have the FBI do a basic check on her claims. I dont see why people have a problem with the investigation?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The offense isn’t really that bad if we are being honest. Don’t get me wrong I think the accusation is disgusting but 36 years ago, drunken teenagers getting groppy isn’t goikg to send a man to prison. The punishment is to blow up his nomination


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


If true I don’t think she really cares about any of that shit. She’s been living with it for 30+ years.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If guilty and he was doing that to my daughter I would pile drive him. If guilty and I don’t believe he is then it’s a terrible offense.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


We shall see... now that I finally got you speculating, which I’m very excited about so thank you, let me ask... if another accuser comes out with credible evidence that Kav is a slimeball would you accept it? Or are you locked in that anything that comes out about him at this point is fabricated?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> I agree. In this case her word alone is not enough. Which is why I think it’s fair to have a hearing where we can hear each persons account and also have the FBI do a basic check on her claims. I dont see why people have a problem with the investigation?



* Not relevant for up/down confirmation vote.
* Not federal jurisdiction.
* No reason to delay confirmation vote.

Good enough?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Presumption of innocence. We're gonna need some proof besides her witnesses and lifelong friend saying she's full of shit.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 25, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Presumption of innocence. We're gonna need some proof besides her witnesses and lifelong friend saying she's full of shit.



According to leftists, the burden is on accused to prove the innocence. For that reason they're demanding that Kavanaugh should testify first. 

However, back in 1991, at the Thomas hearings, Joe Biden said: “And lastly, Judge, with me, from the beginning and at this moment, until the end, the presumption [of innocence] is with you." 

But it doesn't matter if leftist said something 30 years ago, or yesterday, today they'll say whatever is needed to get it their way, including lies, and deception.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 25, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Presumption of innocence. We're gonna need some proof besides her witnesses and lifelong friend saying she's full of shit.
> ...


As a political ploy, it's a disaster for Dems. Check out the poll results.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 25, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Presumption of innocence. We're gonna need some proof besides her witnesses and lifelong friend saying she's full of shit.
> ...


As a political ploy, it's a disaster for Dems. Check out the poll results.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.



What reason do we have to believe her? I won’t say she lied or is telling the truth.  I have no idea and really only two people really know the truth. You are passing judgement with no evidence.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 25, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


>



Trump says Kavanaugh accusers are part of Democrats’ ‘con game’

Lol....grease up s0n!! Next week gonna suck for you!! Nobody cares about Dr Ford!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 25, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Trump's retarded so I don't know what you're trying to say with that link


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh I get it! Trick question cuz there is no rape accuser lol good one.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 25, 2018)

With almost 1200 posts approaching and no end in sight, is there anything beside Ford's letter to Feinstein presented that demonstrate or prove Kavanaugh is guilty?

And in a case of second woman Ramirez, Democrats found her and worked her out for six days to make her testify.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


That’s not true. Then FBI can certainly do background checks. They already done 6. This accusation brings new info to light that needs to be vetted. The FBI can easily conduct a couple of interviews and present their findings to congress. You are conflating a background check with a criminal investigation. The White House or congress can request for the FBI to do this at any time


----------



## chops_ (Sep 25, 2018)

I am sure a lot of people are going to be glued to the tv to watch this circus this Thursday. I must say, if you want to go all out on chastising someone's character; that is one way to do it. Nice job Democrats! You really know how to weaponize your stupidity.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. In this case her word alone is not enough. Which is why I think it’s fair to have a hearing where we can hear each persons account and also have the FBI do a basic check on her claims. I dont see why people have a problem with the investigation?
> ...


Good enough for you and all who just want him on the SCOTUS. Pretty weak for those who want to take the accusers claim seriously and vet this thing out


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yes, that’s obvious


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Presumption of innocence. We're gonna need some proof besides her witnesses and lifelong friend saying she's full of shit.
> ...


Those who are saying that are full of shit and should be ashamed at the suggestion


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Why should the FBI reopen a background check when the committee is doing exactly what the FBI would do? The only thing the FBI can do is ask the lying bitch questions and the same for Judge Kavanaugh. Everyone else who’s been named have already refuted her statements, some under penalty of perjury.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> With almost 1200 posts approaching and no end in sight, is there anything beside Ford's letter to Feinstein presented that demonstrate or prove Kavanaugh is guilty?
> 
> And in a case of second woman Ramirez, Democrats found her and worked her out for six days to make her testify.


Don’t forget about the creepy porn lawyers client who’s accusations will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Because the FBI are trained professionals and the committee is full of partisan puppets


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 25, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Trump says Kavanaugh accusers are part of Democrats’ ‘con game’


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Dang s0n.....

I'm laughing.....there are some out there who still think this is a legal matter!


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What's to take seriously, making demand after demand to delay the confirmation vote until after Supreme Court start its session, or even until after the election.If Dems succeed in that, Ford wont even show up before committee. 

How something that hasn't happened can be investigated?

Well, they could ask Kavanaugh something like: "Can you prove you were not at the unknown location, on unknown date, and unknown time?" What could be his answer to that?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Those who are saying that are Democrats.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > With almost 1200 posts approaching and no end in sight, is there anything beside Ford's letter to Feinstein presented that demonstrate or prove Kavanaugh is guilty?
> ...



~~~~~~
Word is that Creepy Porn Lawyer Avenatti Got Punked By Internet Trolls On Kavanaugh Gang-Rape Ring Allegation?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 25, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > With almost 1200 posts approaching and no end in sight, is there anything beside Ford's letter to Feinstein presented that demonstrate or prove Kavanaugh is guilty?
> ...



After being duped by 4chan twice, I can't wait to see him getting publicly fucked on national media.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 25, 2018)

*IT ALL COMES DOWN TO THIS NOW:*

*Either Kavanaugh is lying or Ford and Ramirez are.*

Either Kavanaugh with a sterling, distinguished, spotless lifetime judicial career to the US Court of Appeals as a US Circuit Judge where the Supreme Court has taken his position on thirteen instances while only reversing his position ONCE has all been to hide his reckless youth where he held down girls and assaulted them while waving his pee pee in their face so well that the FBI failed to uncover any of this on SIX background investigations and not a single documentation, piece of evidence or culpable witness can be found, and the guy has the world's best "Who, me?" poker face,

- OR -

Ford and Ramirez, two hardcore Left-wing Trump haters who claim they were assaulted by this guy 36 years ago and never reported it, never said a word to anyone about it all that time, have mounds of conflicting statements and allegations, and cannot turn up a single corroborating witness to back up their stories who now waited until the week before Kavanaugh's confirmation when they had months to act, ARE LYING to try to derail another much-hated conservative from being appointed to the Supreme Court!

WHICH-O-WHICH CAN IT BE?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here’s the win win
Dems-let him get confirmed but still continue to pursue him
Is it not more fun to screw with a sitting SC judge than it is to screw up  him becoming one ?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Like I said before kido, you best wisen up and stop letting the media and politicians lead you around by the nose...

On Sunday evening, September 16th, Ford identified herself.

On Monday evening, September 17th, AP relayed the following statement from the DOJ regarding the FBI's involvement (specifically note the bold part and think about what it says):

The Justice Department says the sexual assault allegation against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh "does not involve any potential federal crime" for the FBI to investigate.

The department said in a statement Monday night that the FBI's role during background investigations is to evaluate whether the nominee could pose a national security risk and then provide that information "for the use of the decision makers."

The department says it's not the job of the FBI to judge the significance or the credibility of an accusation.


*In the case of Kavanaugh, the FBI received a letter Sept. 12 with allegations of misconduct in the 1980s, when both Kavanaugh and his accuser were teenagers.

The Justice Department says the FBI forwarded the letter to the White House counsel's office.*

https://www.usnews.com/news/politic...kavanaugh-accuser-willing-to-talk-to-congress


----------



## iceberg (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


living with an offense you just said isnt that bad.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 26, 2018)

Why don’t Republicans want an Investigation. There are now two credible accusations and potentially a third woman coming forward today. 

I seriously doubt the Senate will approve this nomination without an investigation. It would be totally irresponsible of them to do so.

Not that I ever expect McConnell to behave as anything other than a blind partisan hack. Reasonable and responsible isn’t in McConnell’s vocabulary.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Why don’t Republicans want an Investigation. There are now two credible accusations and potentially a third woman coming forward today.
> 
> I seriously doubt the Senate will approve this nomination without an investigation. It would be totally irresponsible of them to do so.
> 
> Not that I ever expect McConnell to behave as anything other than a blind partisan hack. Reasonable and responsible isn’t in McConnell’s vocabulary.



There are zero credible accusations and none of them involve a potential federal crime. 

The only thing for the committee to do is listen to the lying women and then hold a vote on whether or not to send the confirmation to the full senate.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I’m not letting anybody lead me around, I’m just using common sense and basic comprehension. You point to an FBI statement regarding a federal crime. I just wrote that you are dishonestly conflating a background check with a criminal investigation, then you post this and do the exact same thing again. It’s called doubling down on dishonesty. Don’t know who you think you’re fooling.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


My judgement on the criminality of an event have nothing to do with the psychological effects it may of had on a victim. I’m no where near qualified to pass judgement on that.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


well my main point is 2 posts ago you said something to the effect of 2 drunks teens rolling around on a bed. your next post was this - she's had to live with it for 30 years.

quite a swap in just (2) posts.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Well you are acting like it is rude of her to disparage the man that assaulted her if the story is true, that just doesn’t make sense. I do think that if Kav would have survived if he admitted to drinking to much at the party when he was in high school and admitted to making a mistake. But now one of them is lying so there should be consequences for that


----------



## iceberg (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


to me i'm acting like something to make sense from 1 step to the next w/o having to give a lot of "allowances" in only 1 direction. i simply can't take either side really in a "he said / she said" scenario, esp when all of the "well they saw it" from the she saids all say "no we didn't" and the dems have a track record of these for scotus nominations from the right.

i want things to add up in a logical manner w/o having to give a HUGE benefit of doubt in ONLY 1 direction. so far that really can't be done as near as i can tell.

so - how do we tell who is lying at this point when no one can vouch for the accusation who was there?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Apparently she has 4 people who she had told about the incident over the past couple years that are now on record. It’s not a nail in the coffin but it gives her claim weight. I think the best way to find the truth is for professional investigators in the FBI to interview her, get her story and then vet it by following up on the things they can follow up on. I’d trust their findings much more than the political spin that is swirling around this thing. Since that doesn’t look like it will happen then I guess I can only base my judgement on who is more believable at the hearing.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Her claim has zero weight because the alleged eye witnesses at the time this fake assault didn’t actually happen all refute her claim.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Agreed.  If he had said that he did party quite a bit in HS and doesn't remember, but straightened up when he got to college and has had a stellar record since, he could have had this all blow over.


----------



## hadit (Sep 26, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



A truly innocent person, however, would realize that would only lend legitimacy to a false accusation. It may be politically expedient to let you get in the SC, but then you have to live with the certainty that people view you as an admitted sex abuser. I believe he's thinking like a judge and relying on the rules of justice and evidence and thinks that if she can't prove her case, it goes away. 

What he's not realizing is the opposition doesn't care if she can prove her case or not, they just want the accusations to hang out there as long as possible to cause as much damage as possible. When this is over, one way or another, we hear nothing more from her.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 26, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


you keep assuming shes not lying.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 26, 2018)

hadit said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If he had said he was a party animal in HS from the jump, and he couldn't remember all the parties he went to, most people would hear that and say "yeah, I did stupid stuff when I was younger too", but then when they saw that he straightened up in college and became a stellar individual, they would say that he learned from his mistakes and is a much better person today because of it.

If he had simply done that, then Ford's accusation would have gone away, and anything that came after it wouldn't have the same impact, because he could chalk it up to being young and dumb, and people would forgive him.

But trying to portray himself as a virtuous virgin, even through college?  I don't buy it for a minute.  He was popular, he was a varsity football player and he was rich.  I seriously doubt he was a virgin for as long as he claims.  I mean, I graduated HS in '82, and I remember what the kids were like in school.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 26, 2018)

iceberg said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Not assuming anything.  I think that an investigation should be done to find out who is telling the truth, and it should be done before he's confirmed.

You keep assuming Kavanaugh isn't lying.   Me personally?  His best friend (Judge) was a party animal in HS and college, he even wrote a book called "Wasted: Tales of a Gen X Drunk", where one of the characters was named Bart O'Kavanaugh, he was popular, played varsity football, yet claims he was a virgin well into college.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Perhaps. I’d like to see what the testify to. Kav and Judge have reason to cover their ass but I’d be interested to hear the questioning of the other two


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

Damn! Avanates girl just dropped the hammer. Shits about to get crazy. This is a tragedy of massive proportions if all these women are lying and it’s a disgusting and dispicable past with disqualifying recent cover up lies by Kav if the women are telling the truth.

How can there not be an investigation at this point to determine what really happened? Somebody or somebodies need to go down either way.

Third woman makes sexual misconduct allegations about Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What part of the FBI received the letter on the 12th and forwarded it on do you not get kido?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 26, 2018)

The polygraph results were just released. Ford passed, with an estimated 0.050% chance she was being deceptive.


Kavanaugh accuser Ford releases polygraph results showing 'no deception' in her account of assault


----------



## Tilly (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Damn! Avanates girl just dropped the hammer. Shits about to get crazy. This is a tragedy of massive proportions if all these women are lying and it’s a disgusting and dispicable past with disqualifying recent cover up lies by Kav if the women are telling the truth.
> 
> How can there not be an investigation at this point to determine what really happened? Somebody or somebodies need to go down either way.
> 
> Third woman makes sexual misconduct allegations about Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh


Strange story that.
20 year old regularly parties with high schoolers.  Watches underage girls being drugged and gang raped.
Does she report these gang rapes to the police?
Nope. She simply continues to go to these parties and watch underage girls being drugged and gang raped.
Eventually, she apparently gets raped.
And who does she go after 36 years later?
Her rapist(s)?
No, of course not!
She goes after Kav - whom she can’t prove was there as she’s also a bit vague about dates!
Of course, like the others, if she provided a date Kav just might be able to prove he wasn’t there!

You buying this one too?

If so, maybe this woman needs investigating as she was an adult who turned up over and over to repeatedly observe sexual crimes against minors and reported nada. 

How utterly perverted.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Forwarding a letter and interviewing subjects as they do for bg checks are two different things.


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.



she DID tell people about it... including her husband and therapist.

and anyone who isn't a moron and who has even the slightest knowledge of victims of sexual assault and how they respond to those assaults.

and for the record, n you left something out now your pathetic little trumptard poll---- a choice saying there should be an investigation and like most normal people, I'm withholding judgment til then. the GOP refusal to order such an investigation only makes little "100 kegs or bust", brettie look guilty as anything.

now be quiet, hack.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Again, I refer to the statement made on September 17th:

"The Justice Department says the sexual assault allegation against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh "does not involve any potential federal crime" for the FBI to investigate."


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! Avanates girl just dropped the hammer. Shits about to get crazy. This is a tragedy of massive proportions if all these women are lying and it’s a disgusting and dispicable past with disqualifying recent cover up lies by Kav if the women are telling the truth.
> ...


She did name a date and event. Beach Week.
She also named others who could corroborate. I’m not buying anything as of yet but I do think these accusations should be checked out. If she is found to be lying then she should be arrested. If not then Kav goes down.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


What are you not understanding about the difference between a background check and a federal criminal investigation. I’m beginning to think you have a learning disability. How many times do I need to repeat myself?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Look kid, it's not my fault you don't get what's in black and fucking white here.  Don't blame your apparent inability to put this together on me.  

We'll try again:

1. The FBI has done SIX background checks on Kavanaugh over the years - came up with NOTHING.

2. The FBI received Ford's allegation letter on September 12th - they declined investigating it.

3. DOJ explained that the allegation does not involve any potential federal crime for the FBI to investigate on September 17th - telling everyone /why/ the FBI would not be investigating it.


All of this ==  The FBI is not going to investigate Ford's allegations.  And this reality was put in the media and politicians lap the day /after/ Ford went public.  This /reality/ has been known the entire time the media and politicians have been crying and demanding that the FBI /should/ investigate this - all the while they know full well that the FBI isn't going to investigate it.

One last time here, then I leave you to your stupidity.  You had best wisen up kido and stop letting the MSM and politicians lead you around by the nose...


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


It has nothing to do with the media it is just common sense and an ability to look at this situation objectively.

The FBI got the letter and passed it along to the White House. No crime so no criminal investigation, got it. But the FBI can easily do an additional background check on this new intel at the request of congress or the president. They would interview the subjects and chase down any leads then present that information to congress so congress can make their decision about the SCOTUS nomination.
Seeing that this new info has delayed a vote, caused a special hearing and has consumed the nation conversation for over a week now, i think its probably a good idea to have the pros take a look. It would make sense to you if you werent so deep in the partisan bag.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 26, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Actually all of her allegations are preceded by ‘between the years...’.
No specificity at all.

Kav publicly released diary entries which included Beach Week before she suddenly makes an allegation about Beach Week.

She doesn’t even remember the year she was apparently raped.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Youre getting all that from her disclosure document. To know for sure you gotta dipose her and see how she answers those questions. I’d think an FBI agent could sniff out the lie if she was lying. Don’t you?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What partisan bag kido?  I don't like R's or D's and I've been a registered "Independent" for nearly 30 years.  Didn't you read my sig?  I'm pretty close to a dead centrist.

What's especially ironic in your assumptions of me, is that I don't even particularly like Kavanaugh.  Specifically because of his rulings on the Patriot Act's bulk collection when he said it was not a violation of 4A and argued that even if it /was/ a violation of 4A it should be allowed because national security outweighed individual privacy - which has massively far reaching implications. For example, "right to privacy" is how legalized pot was enshrined in the Alaska Constitution - the feds /forced/ Alaska to criminalize and change our state constitution by threatening to withhold funds for plowing highways (which perhaps ironically the state had to concede in order to protect national fucking security because our highways literally protect half the fucking planet via connection to military bases and facilities across the state.)  As another example of what this fucks, according to Mr. Kavanaugh the government has every right to collect my personal private emails, texts, etc.  I'm not keen on his opinions that the government is trust worthy with this shit, and even less keen after what I've seen from the IRS, FBI, and DOJ being weaponized by political parties. Now we've got serious talk about getting Google, FB, YouTube, and Twitter under Gov regulation - and a political party who's already using those platforms as political weapons. Sooo much dangerous going on with that shit...


But, yes, lets look at the situation objectively - ignore the fact that everyone she says was present denies her claim of attempted rape, ignore the fact that her story has changed at least four times since she first told it to her therapist, ignore the fact that despite it being "seared into her mind" and her only having one beer she can't remember much of anything about the party.  Lets also ignore the fact that she conveniently can't fly and will have to drive to DC to testify so it needs to be delayed a week (I find this one especially curious considering she made it to Maryland to take a polygraph in August, and she said was somewhere "in the mid-Atlantic" when she sent her letter back in July.)  Let's also ignore the fact that Kavanaugh has gone through six background checks and not a single smell of sexual problems turned up, the fact that 65 women have come forward on their own accord to vouch that they have never seen any kind of untoward behavior from Kavanaugh, lets ignore the timing of this accusation as well.

I mean we might as well ignore everything at this point.  From now on, every single person in this country can be utterly destroyed by the slightest accusation, regardless of holes, regardless of how utterly ridiculous it sounds, regardless of everything.  No one is safe because we're are all guilty until proven innocent and if you cannot prove your innocence, because of the passage of time, or the fact that there were no witnesses, your life, and your family, can be destroyed by anyone, anywhere, at any time.  We might as well live in 1930 Germany at this point.  Don't speak, don't move, don't ever be alone with anyone ever again, and pray young lady, pray that you were never ever alone with anyone who might find you a convenient stepping stone to their personal goals... It's almost a shame that I'm retired... I've spent my entire life pretending to give a shit about societies morals and trying to be a good person but now it seems we've decided such things are worthless.  I could allege anything and every lie detector on the planet would back my lies 100% thanks to my synesthesia (crossed senses, I "feel" in color washes.)  If only I could hate, then I'd have someone to go fuck over just for kicks...

EDIT - actually, this has got me thinking... I mean since we've thrown logic out the window now...  I have a nerve tracer from sound - like I hear normal (or well I think at least) but there's an after-effect of sensation.  Does that mean I can sue Enigma for sexual assault?  (Like seriously, I can't listen to it when I'm driving )


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 27, 2018)

`
With the list of Kavanaugh accusers growing, there is already enough circumstantial evidence to suggest he is not fit to be on the Supreme Court. trump hubris is dragging this out.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 27, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> With the list of Kavanaugh accusers growing, there is already enough circumstantial evidence to suggest he is not fit to be on the Supreme Court. trump hubris is dragging this out.



All the accusers are liars. They can’t even name witnesses that support their claim. Every time they do name a witness, that witness denies the event happened or that they don’t remember anything being described by the accuser.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Joe Biden told us during the Anita Hill/Clarence Thomas hearings where the FBI actually had jurisdiction because they were both Federal Employees and the event allegedly occurred on Federal property while on the job.....Joe biden told us that the FBI does not investigate these things, they can come to no conclusion.....he said it, not the Republicans.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> With the list of Kavanaugh accusers growing, there is already enough circumstantial evidence to suggest he is not fit to be on the Supreme Court. trump hubris is dragging this out.




The list of liars.... none of the accusers have anyone they name as witnesses who say the events happened...not one of them.   And Ramirez states she did not see Kavanaugh do anything that she is claiming he did.....you have nothing.  They are liars.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Apologies for the partisan label, what I should have said is biased. You seem to have your mind made up before even exploring the facts. All we’ve been going off of here is a letter and a news report. I’d think any fair minded individual would want more than that to draw their conclusions. Like hearing testimony from the accuser herself, an investigation into her claims etc. any people that pretend to know that she is lying or telling the truth are acting out of presumption that I can only assume is a result of political bias.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I hear this talking point all over conservative radio and I laugh every time. Yes Biden said that FBI investigations do not draw CONCLUSIONS. What’s being called for here is simply fact finding. Vet her story, drill down on a date and location, interview witnesses. Get facts and then present them to congress so they can make a more educated decision.

Y’all keep conflating unrelated things with these Biden sound bites, and “criminal” investigation talking points. Who do you think you are fooling?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

New Details Raise Serious Doubts Over The Credibility Of The Ford Polygraph

This is a must read, from lawyer Jonathan Turley's blog:



The passage of a polygraph by Christine Blasey Ford has been a key factor for many in believing her story — a fact cited by various members of Congress. However, my main interest is the polygraph itself, which does not sound like any legitimate polygraph that I have encountered. I have handled a number of polygraph cases in my career and the description of these questions are nothing short of bizarre as a reliable test.
The most notable aspect of the story however is the only two "relevant" questions asked by Hanafin "Is any part of your statement false?" and "Did you make up any part of your statement?"

Those questions would be effectively useless in an actual case. Good polygraphers ask specific, clear, insular questions. They do not use overarching language. He did not ask specific questions on whether she was assaulted by Kavanaugh — a rather curious omission.

I have never met a polygrapher who would structure questions like these for use in a test. If this is truly the content of the examination, I would view it as largely useless in an actual case.

This is indeed odd. Normal polygraph questions in this case would likely ask yes or no questions about each very narrow, very specific item claimed, along with countering questions. An example might be: "Did someone pull you into the bedroom", and "Did you walk into the bedroom", "Did someone push you onto the bed", and "Did you sit on the bed."

The more questions, the more reliable the polygraph.

(Excerpt) Read more at jonathanturley.org ...

She just said didn't know who PAID for the test!!!


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The alleged witnesses already say it didn’t happen or that they don’t remember anything she’s descended. There’s no one to interview except Ford and Kavanuagh and the committee is doing that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Have you seen those letters? Do you know what questions were asked and specifically what the answers were?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

Lololol...you bring YOUR LAWYER when you are terrifying  AGAINST someone.....neat!....and you wait 30 seconds to answer a question only you should know, but must consult her.... what a game show this would make!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

He said she said....


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He said she said....


Usually the next step to a he said she said situation is to check each persons story. So why the pushback for the profession investigators from the FBI to get involved? Aren’t you interested in exposing as many facts as possible?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He said she said....
> ...



Idc

But it’s not a Federal crime


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It being a federal crime has nothing to do with this situation. I don’t know how many times I need to repeat this point. Nobody is calling for the FBI to open a criminal investigation. The FBI does do background checks on SCOTUS nominees and could easily vet out this situation if congress or the White House requests for them to do so. Do you understand and/or dispute that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I am fine it with it. As I said IDC.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He said she said....
> ...




Because calling for the FBI is a scam.....you asshats want them involved so they take months to get us to the same point we are at now, in the hope the democrats win the midterms....it is a scam and the 3 liars need to be called out as liars and the vote taken.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




The committee, both sides, have investigators...the democrats refused to talk to the 3 witnesses who said nothing happened.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Months?! How long did it take for them to vet hill? How long did it take for them to do the previous BG checks for Kav. Again you are confusing a criminal investigation and background checks. Stop the spin


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The committee is compromised on both sides. A bunch of yahoos trying to paint the narrative they want.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




How long has the fake Russian investigation gone on?   Sorry, the democrats would drag this on for months, and each Sunday, a new fake accuser would come out, and then added to the list of people who need FBI investigation.....we know how this goes, we know who the democrats are...they will lie and destroy anyone for power.

None of the 3 women has anyone to back up their stories.....they named people...and those people said it never happened.....and you asshats still believe them....


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Does anyone really think a background check that doesn't reveal anything would be accepted? There would be screams for a criminal investigation before the ink dried on the report. 

At least, that's my opinion.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




There were 6 in depth, FBI investigations into Kavanaugh, he worked in the White House......and you have a community that they invaded in investigating this guy and they found nothing....


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



But, but, but, this is new stuff, and reasons.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

*Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser*

Which one?


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> *Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser*
> 
> Which one?



Hah. That was a trick question. None of his accusers has accused him of rape.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No, there was not 6 in depth investigations......

There was ONE in depth investigation up to the age of 18.

Done in the early to mid 1990's


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you Believe Kavanaugh's Rape Accuser*
> ...


The last one said he was part of a gang rape train. Right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Stop crying an man up!!! Wtf!?


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



She didn't say she saw him so much as go into the room.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She was never raped.


It was stipulated that they were talking about "grinding" aka "dry humping" rather than actual rape.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Lying to Congress IS a Federal crime.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Kavanaugh's secret weapon is his library of calendars.

But it is conceivable that he may have purposely omitted this party in his calendar book.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh had a rape accuser?

 I missed that. 

What’s her name?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He said she said....


Agree, this is all he-said/she-said.

At the criminal level it would go nowhere.

But Prof. Ford seemed much more credible than Kavanaugh so far.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


The GOP cannot afford to waste time on an FBI report.

They need to either ramrod Kavanaugh and face the consequences in November or else drop him and go to the next person on the list.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You’re right, but the accusation is there and she also implied that he spiked girls drinks with booze and drugs


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

A psychologist who says she knows nothing about polygraph tests. 

She’s a liar.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Why don’t Republicans want an Investigation. There are now two credible accusations and potentially a third woman coming forward today.
> 
> I seriously doubt the Senate will approve this nomination without an investigation. It would be totally irresponsible of them to do so.
> 
> Not that I ever expect McConnell to behave as anything other than a blind partisan hack. Reasonable and responsible isn’t in McConnell’s vocabulary.


The GOP cannot afford the time that an FBI investigation would require.

They will probably stick with Kavanaugh and then face the music in November.

They barely have time to switch to a #2 choice at this point.

They could, but I doubt they will.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Could you imagine if a woman screamed and carried on Like that at a Senate meeting?

They would rush her out in a straight jacket.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Being in Congress is a federal crime?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He said she said....
> ...



Subjective. Meaning others may see it differently. The burden of proof in the US is on the plaintiff. In Islam nations it’s on the defendant.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Even if she is telling the truth, I don't believe its a big deal that he tried to dry hump a girl when he was 17...
> ...


*Graham stated my thoughts right on the head, and more.  This whole can of crap is what the Progressive are pushing and the Troll falls right into it and throw it out.  Anyone who knows about this delay trick has never taken Political Theory in College and understood everything from Ham bone, to the Slippery slope that they use.  It is the same as using the Nuke on a chicken coup. *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


*I would like to see the criminal record of the people in the House.  I only know of two.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I want an FBI background check on Booker and Harris during their High School years. I am dead serious.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


What about all the other people? Even his roommate from Yale James Roche?Are they all liers?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why? Are they trying to be a supreme court judge?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



Worse they sit on Congress and they seem to be obstructionists and liars.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


 Kavanaugh is the one who’s lying. 

Should we go through them again? 

There’s a lot of credible witnesses and Republicans just don’t want them to testify in public. 

Why do you think that is?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



You don’t know who is lying and who isn’t don’t act like you are smarter than the rest of us. You pompous ass.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Notice that they wanted the woman prosecutor to talk to the woman, but they want the men, which is the rest of the panel, to talk to the man.

Because they could pretend to be sympathetic to him and she wasn’t doing a good job of it.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If he can’t answer the questions yes or no then yes he’s lying. 

Yes Virginia, it really is just that simple.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



He can and he has. You don’t know who is lying. Don’t double down on your initial stupid statement.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Senator Lee just did this entire speech about not trusting the FBI because they didn’t come to conclusions. 

Well there’s news for Senator Lee, the FBI isn’t supposed to come to conclusions. Their job is to gather information and make sure people aren’t lying under oath. 

Duh!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


 No he hasn’t. He was asked if he has drunk blackouts and passes out from being drunk and he said no. And so far there’s been a bunch of credible witnesses that aren’t allowed to testify that have said that’s not true. And that’s why he wouldn’t answer yes or no.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



He said NO. Get a miracle ear. Dumbass.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 27, 2018)

I think probably a voluntary gangbang at the time, and maybe the women are feeling guilty about it years later. Maybe a way for them to feel better about their past actions is to claim victimhood.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 27, 2018)

Good moral people don't generally seek political power. A few do, but it's seldom.

Mostly sleazballs seek political power.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 27, 2018)

This entire hearing is about high school.  All of it.  A page by page analysis of comments in the year book and why flatulence was funny.  Examination of a high school calendar. High school parties and a bus trip to Fenway Park.  Kavanaugh's entire career has been dismissed.  One would think he graduated last week.  

Why aren't democrats embarrassed?   This is absurdly disgraceful.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 27, 2018)

By the way. Off topic, but every man should keep a journal. At one time this was the standard practice.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Care4all said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Wrong...there were 6.....each time he went up for a Federal Job....you moron.


----------



## BellaRose (Sep 27, 2018)

A nice demonstration of loses on the left.
Enough with white men.

As it is being said, if you have sons,  pray for them they are not safe and never will be safe just as your brothers, uncles, fathers,  , cousins etc.

They will be prosecuted without due process, no proof just words.

How will that happen well imagine these lower IQ status of ppl on a Jury?

There is a war on men the lesser IQ's just can't face the music.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Every time Kavanaugh is asked a question he meanders around until every bit of time is used up and Democrats are letting him do it. And Republicans aren’t even asking him a question, they’re just going after Democrats.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I'm "biased" in that I do believe in innocent until proven guilty. 
In that I do not believe people simply because they have a vagina. 
In that I don't think anyone's life should be destroyed by accusations.  

And yea, especially not where there of the accusers own proclaimed witnesses come out to the public with signed affidavits to deny her accounts, when her stories changing left and right and yet "she can't remember" a crap ton of stuff -- at that point, her "testimony" isn't exactly going to help all that much, so you are a bit correct that I'm biased on that. Still, I did intend to, and have, listened to Ford's entire testimony and frankly it's not done her any favors in the credibility department - more holes in her story (my favorite has to be "I'm scared to fly" - "I travel the world ~grins~", has no credible evidence/witnesses at the party, etc.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Every time Kavanaugh is asked a question he meanders around until every bit of time is used up and Democrats are letting him do it. And Republicans aren’t even asking him a question, they’re just going after Democrats.



That’s because the Democrats are the real criminals


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


That’s a bunch of partisan crap. Yes the Dems are playing dirty political games. That’s true but you and Graham’s outrage is only valid if all three accusers are flat out fabricating their stories. If any of their claims are true then you are sticking up for a guy who assaulted girls and is now lying about it. I truly did feel bad for Kavanaugh during that hearing. I believed him when he was talking except he did get weird about the beer stuff. But I also believed Ford when she was talking and felt bad for her. Personally I could t leave the hearing with a solid answer. If it were up to me I’d ask for the pros to investigate and vet out their claims.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 27, 2018)

I directed White House nominations. Of course the FBI can check Kavanaugh again. https://www.bing.com/marketpage/bingapp?ct=gb

In fairness to the wack job left, here’s an article that says President Trump can order the background check to be continued.

Maybe if the lying bitches had a credible story to tell, there would be a reason to do so.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Lindsay Graham had 3 curtain calls.  Grown men pretended to weep.  It was moving.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

*Christine Ford raises a lot of eyebrows when she waffles on who paid for polygraph test*
*BizPac Review ^ *| September 27, 2018 | Frieda Powers

Christine Blasey Ford admitted taking a polygraph test last month was “extremely stressful” but she was unable to tell the Senate Judiciary Committee who paid for it.
.
.
.
_Mitchell: Did you pay for the polygraph yourself?_

_Ford: I don’t — I don’t think so._

_Mitchell: Okay. You know who did pay for the polygraph?_

_Ford: Not yet, no._

(Excerpt) Read more at bizpacreview.com ...


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The Russian investigation is a criminal investigation. Totally different


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## 2aguy (Sep 29, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




No.... the Russian investigation is an intelligence investigation.....totally different.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 29, 2018)

my father wisely told me to believe nothing of what you hear and half of what you see


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2018)

Compare to Ford who cant remember anything


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 29, 2018)

Still....

She does not know where it happened.

She does not know when it happened.

She doesn't know how she got there, though she was too young to drive.

She doesn't know how she made it home though she was too young to drive...which means someone had to drive her home when she was in an emotional state.

She named 3 people who were supposed to be at the party.....one of them her good, and now lifelong, friend....none of them say the party happened.

She told the Judiciary committee she could not testify in a week because she was afraid of flying, she would have to drive.....we find out that when it comes to fun and vacations...she flies easily.

They need to vote Judge Kavanaugh onto the Supreme Court.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 29, 2018)

Read the stories of actual rape victims...they remember everything that happened, in great detail...they don't need therapy to remember what happened, they need therapy to let it go ........

Again....she didn't say where or when it happened because she didn't know where Kavanaugh was that year.....so any attempt to name a specific time and place was a risk...he likely had proof he couldn't be at that location......

As a side note...has the judge ever mentioned his calendars.....in a story about him, in any of his writings..?  Because if he did, that would likely be the reason she refused to name a time and place...she didn't have access to those calendars...

Now?   The democrats now have those calendars....this means the next fake accuser can give a more specific time and place of the next allegations....... which is one reason they want the extra week...to work on her story.....

Also, they want Senators to forget Kavanughs statements and Graham's speech, another reason they want an extra week...


----------



## MacTheKnife (Sep 29, 2018)

How did the professor get home from the party?  Oh....she claims she forgot.  Could a more likely explanation be that she was not even at the party if there was one?

How could a sane person forget such a detail?  Not even to mention no one has come forward to claim that they drove her home or to back up her story at any level.

If she was at the party she had to get home some way....how convienient for her to claim she forgot  ---yet another  very important item.

 To many supposed lapses of memory of very critical details  for her to be considered credible.

Nolte: Christine Blasey Ford Brought No Evidence but Plenty of Contradictions


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 29, 2018)

Why was she at a party with strangers?  Who invited her?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 29, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> How did the professor get home from the party?  Oh....she claims she forgot.  Could a more likely explanation be that she was not even at the party if there was one?
> 
> How could a sane person forget such a detail?  Not even to mention no one has come forward to claim that they drove her home or to back up her story at any level.
> 
> ...




And wouldn't that person be someone who should be talked to?   Was it allegedly her friend?  Someone else?   How is it she can't remember that person?

She is a liar...... she is vile.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 29, 2018)

2aguy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > How did the professor get home from the party?  Oh....she claims she forgot.  Could a more likely explanation be that she was not even at the party if there was one?
> ...


She’s a liar and she’s vile? Wow you sound like a real winner. Plus the fact that you are ingnorant to the facts like we all are on this matter yet you presume to know the truth just shows how much of a hack you are. Thanks for showing your true colors


----------



## MacTheKnife (Sep 29, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You  may be ignorant of the facts of the case but not all are.  So in regards to 'ignorance' speak for yourself.

Anyone who watched her being questioned understands very well that her alleged memory lapses are much too convenient to allow her to have credibilty.  If her memory was or is that bad she should have recused herself.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Sep 29, 2018)

2aguy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > How did the professor get home from the party?  Oh....she claims she forgot.  Could a more likely explanation be that she was not even at the party if there was one?
> ...



Exactly.  If she can remember she only had one beer...her memory should be good enough to know how she got to the party and how she got home.  To try and claim she does not remember simply does not wash. 

Add to that...whoever brought her to the party or took her home would remember that....but no one has come forward.  

Most do not have such a bad memory as the professor claims to have.

Thus the best analysis of this is that there was no party or she did not attend...thus she is a liar and a despicable one at that...willing to destroy the life of an innocent man for purely political reasons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 29, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Honestly, I don't know whether something happened to her at some place at some time that is emerging in bits and pieces of memory.  I have things like that in my own memory--good things, some really bad things including inappropriate behavior from boys and men--that I can only remember bits and pieces of and though there were other people involved who I did know, I cannot remember their names or in some cases their faces now.  

But I have had improper advances from men as a teenager, one that I do remember quite well and maybe could have ruined the man if I had spoken if he had run for office in my state.  And I did have witnesses at the time who I believe would corroborate the story should I tell it now.  I would not tell it now because a) he took no for an answer; b) I was not harmed in any way other than strong feelings of discomfort and embarrassment and being somewhat fearful; c) I do believe this was not a pattern and a man who went on to have a good life and was a good husband and father should not be forever punished for a lapse in judgment or maybe an honest attraction.  I don't know what his motives were but so far as I know, he did not commit any other such offense.

Nor do I believe Dr. Ford was so traumatized in the event she described, even if it happened as she described it, so as to ruin her life, her relationships, or so that she has needed so much therapy.  I think she must have other long standing problems.  And her story that she was 'afraid to fly' for the original hearing date given her simply doesn't wash given that she is such a frequent flyer for business, for personal reasons, for pleasure.  Or that she had no idea that the Senate had offered to come to her to hear her story when everybody in the free world knew they had offered.

So there is enough discrepancy in the 'truth' to demand strong evidence for her story before it is believed to be as she told it.  And even if it is exactly as she told it, since there was no harm done other than fear and embarrassment and the boys did leave once she went into the bathroom without making any threats or demands for her silence, etc., I don't think Brett Kavanaugh, even if guilty, should have to do penance for it.  But I believed him that he was not the one who did that to her if it in fact happened.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 29, 2018)

His calendar is the blue dress.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 29, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.




Here is a problem for the democrats....There are currently two men who say they, not Kavanaugh and Judge are the actual attackers......they simply submitted one interview by phone and one written statement.   Their story was ignored by the democrat press because it would have undermined Ford's story.  They were not vetted by FBI investigators because the background check was over....

Now?

These two men will be interviewed by the FBI, hopefully.   What happens if they can demonstrate that they know the house, the date and the time of this party......?   And having told the FBI, they will have done so under oath and threat of perjury...would the democrats have opened up Ford's story to that kind of mistake?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 29, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The fact is that NONE of us have enough info to draw a firm conclusion. I would agree if you said you haven’t heard enough to believe her. But you also haven’t heard enough to say that her accusations are lies. Her accusations could very well be true which is why it is being investigated. So yes we are all ignorant to the truth at this point


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> 
> BTW: she stopped short of accusing him of rape.


If Kavanaugh's accuser actually sent a letter to comrade Feinstein, insisting and expecting that it be kept secret, it would serve no purpose.  Feinstein was already clear that she would never vote for any Supreme Candidate that Trump put forward, so the letter would change nothing in that respect.  Ford was photographed in an anti-Trump march, wearing a pink hat.  If a letter was sent to comrade Feinstein, it was intended to be made public.  The nut job Ford, is just making up crap to stop a nominee and delay the process until after the November elections.  If Kavanaugh were withdrawn, any new candidate put forth by Trump, any new recommended candidate would be accused of similar actions by obscure individuals coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 29, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> ...


Do you see the irony in your made up theory about democrats making up accusations? How about we all really grow up and start going off facts instead of making presumptions about things that we simply don’t know.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 29, 2018)

It's a likely scenario.  The Marxist Democrats are taking any and all avenues to resist the current administration and its actions.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 29, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> If Kavanaugh's accuser actually sent a letter to comrade Feinstein, insisting and expecting that it be kept secret, it would serve no purpose.  Feinstein was already clear that she would never vote for any Supreme Candidate that Trump put forward, so the letter would change nothing in that respect.  Ford was photographed in an anti-Trump march, wearing a pink hat.  If a letter was sent to comrade Feinstein, it was intended to be made public.  The nut job Ford, is just making up crap to stop a nominee and delay the process until after the November elections.  If Kavanaugh were withdrawn, any new candidate put forth by Trump, any new recommended candidate would be accused of similar actions by obscure individuals coming out of the woodwork.


I dont think Dr Ford is making anything uip.

I suspect something did in fact happen to her, but the perpetrators were two men who have already confessed to being the guilty party, not Kavanaugh and Judge.

Her memory of it being Kavanaugh that did it is a 'recovered memory' which is another way of saying she is suggestible and weak minded and likely being used by political operatives.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 29, 2018)

These women are nust literally 

Charlie Kirk on Twitter


----------



## MindWars (Sep 30, 2018)

JUST IN: Montgomery County DA says they never filed charges against Judge Kavanaugh because no accusation was ever made, and that they can’t prosecute now even if a claim were to be made because of Statute of Limitations





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155639172836232&set=a.10150151651251232&type=3&theater

Interesting isn't it?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You’ve spent most of your time in this thread demanding posters speculate on stuff - like you do.
Now you demand people stick with facts only!

You’re really very amusing.Lol.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



All I've seen on this thread is rampant speculation, based on nothing, that Ford is lying. She has no motive to do so. She originally wanted to remain anonymous. She had to fly across the country to testify. She's been given all sorts of flack. She's an accomplished professional.

Kavanaugh's buddy wrote a book about his exploits at the time when they palled around together, which included references to hitting women. Hmmm.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 30, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > What I get out of this is when they were in high school he tried to cop a feel one night
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> It sounds like he did more than cop a feel. He pinned her to a bed and tried to get her clothes off.


If he had her pinned to the bed,
how was he able to try to get her clothes off?
...Does he have an extra set of arms?

See, her initial version was,
she didn't know if she was pushed
into the bedroom or if they were already
at the top of the stairs, outside the bedroom

Then, it was, they corralled her into the bedroom

By Thursday, she figured out 
she was pushed from behind....

Funny, she didn't hear them right behind her,
but she could here them leaving the bedroom
bouncing off the walls, on their way down the stairs,
and knew they weren't coming back for her,
cause she didn't hear them coming back up the stairs

Her initial version was, Brett pinned her on the bed
On Thursday, he got on top of her

She has stated that when she tried to yell for help,
Brett covered her mouth...what I find interesting is,
NEVER ONCE did she say she was telling him to stop,
get off of her, she was trying to hit him...none of that

If he was so drunk he was bouncing off walls,
and just got on top off her, even if he had covered her mouth,
she could have bit his hand, or at least tried,
kicked her legs, pulled his hair....

If he has her pinned down, he can't cover her mouth
grope her and try to take her clothes off....
Not possible

If he's just on top of her, she could have fought back
She never said he kept his hand on her mouth

Her initial version was, mark jumped on top of them,
the second time he jumped ON TOP OF THEM
they all tumbled to the floor...really!?

Can we do a Bill Nye, the science guy, experiment...Anyhoo
On Thursday, it was, Mark jumped ON THE BED twice,
the second time sent them tumbling...again,
Can we do a Bill Bye, the science guy, experiment

She had 10 days to come up with better bullshit, 
instead, she came up with different bullshit


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason not to believe her. People remember what happened 40-50 years ago, when there was no one around to complain to. The current ongoing campaign to smear anyone who comes forward, having lived in anonymity for decades, when they realize that someone who did something evil to them years ago is about to be given a position of power shows that the problem still continues to this day.
> ...


You must be clairvoyant.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Summary:

Christine Blasey Ford is not a victim of sexual assault. She has not proved her claim. In other words, she has not proved that Kavanaugh is guilty of the sexual assault. 

And before you lefties jump the gun and have meltdown, let me say... I am not criticizing sexual assault victim, rather I am asking questions of an accuser.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Summary:
> 
> Christine Blasey Ford is not a victim of sexual assault. She has not proved her claim. In other words, she has not proved that Kavanaugh is guilty of the sexual assault.
> 
> And before you lefties jump the gun and have meltdown, let me say... I am not criticizing sexual assault victim, rather I am asking questions of an accuser.


Well then, ask.  Go on.  Ask.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It doesn't matter if she's telling her version of the truth or if she's blatantly lying.

She's gonna need some kind of corroboration from somebody.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 30, 2018)

I keep hearing people say that Ford was credible......even when they know that the 4 people she named state that they were not at that party and it did not happen.   They say she was credible when she says she can't remember how she got to the party or how she got home.....

Remember...Bernie Madoff was completely credible when he was lying to his investors...


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


I didn’t demand anything, stop with the drama talk... I post questions for discussion and the fact is been that none of us have had access to anything more than a news report and a letter, yet a bunch of morons on both sides acted like they had it all figured out. So we were left to speculate. Now we have two testimonies and hearings to chew on. They both came off as credible in my opinion so I was left unconvinced either way. 

So now we have an FBI investigation that will hopefully uncover enough info to show who is telling the truth.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> I keep hearing people say that Ford was credible......even when they know that the 4 people she named state that they were not at that party and it did not happen.   They say she was credible when she says she can't remember how she got to the party or how she got home.....
> 
> Remember...Bernie Madoff was completely credible when he was lying to his investors...


You know who has been calling her credible? Trumps minions and all the republicans I hear taking about her. In one breath they say she was credible and they believe something happened to her and then they go after the Dems for sitting on the letter or they make a case for mistaken identity. Their talking points are all over the board and none really make a strong case for dismissing her accusations and moving forward with a vote


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing people say that Ford was credible......even when they know that the 4 people she named state that they were not at that party and it did not happen.   They say she was credible when she says she can't remember how she got to the party or how she got home.....
> ...


She needs corroboration sheesh.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

*Mitchell: *"May I ask, Dr. Ford, how did you get to Washington?

*Ford:* "In an airplane."

*Mitchell:* "I ask that because its been reported by the press that you would not submit to an interview with the committee because of your fear of flying. Is that true?"

*Ford: *"I was hoping that they would come to me (in California) but I realized that was an unrealistic request."

*Mitchell: *"it would have been a quicker trip for me."

*Ford:* "That was certainly what I was hoping to avoid getting on an airplane. But I eventually was able to get up the gumption with the help of some friends and get on the plane."

*Mitchell:* "You fly fairly frequently for your hobbies and you've had to fly for your work. Is that true?"

*Ford: *"Correct. Unfortunately."

Mitchell read from Ford's curriculum vitae, pointing to hobbies she pursues including "surf travel." Ford then confirmed she has flown to Hawaii, Coast Rica, South Pacific Islands and French Polynesia to surf.

"It's easier for me to travel going that direction when it's a vacation," Ford said


Credible?

Lol.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t demand anything, stop with the drama talk..



WTF.??!!??
You absolutely have been doing that throughout this thread! 
You’ve even acknowledged doing so when people, including myself, have refused to speculate on (your) demand!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes, that’s why she took a polygraph and has been asking for an FBI investigation. She seems pretty confident in her story. We will see what the FBI comes up with.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing people say that Ford was credible......even when they know that the 4 people she named state that they were not at that party and it did not happen.   They say she was credible when she says she can't remember how she got to the party or how she got home.....
> ...


It’s hardly surprising that men will say she’s credible enough to believe _something_ happened to her.  Particularly since the accusation has been manufactured in such a way that it can never be proved that _something_ didn’t.
They’d be flayed alive in public in this ridiculous metoo climate if they said anything else.  Or maybe just verbally assaulted in elevators by screeching harpies?  Either is unpleasant.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> *Mitchell: *"May I ask, Dr. Ford, how did you get to Washington?
> 
> *Ford:* "In an airplane."
> 
> ...


Nice uncover. Did you notice any inconsistencies from Kavanaugh?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t demand anything, stop with the drama talk..
> ...


Maybe we have different definitions for demand


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Great point... just lie if you are going to face public scrutiny. Nice philosophy to support!


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 30, 2018)

The poll results don't reflect what seems to be the makeup of this board. 1/4 believe her. 75% DONT. At least half here "lean" left or are fully left.

Where are all the believers?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> The poll results don't reflect what seems to be the makeup of this board. 1/4 believe her. 75% DONT. At least half here "lean" left or are fully left.
> 
> Where are all the believers?


I haven’t seen enough to believe either of them at this point. But in situations like this I want to seek more info... not dismiss and move on.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


None of that is corroboration. That's what she needs. Corroboration.

Sheesh.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Did you think I was trying to prove there was corroboration when I said let’s see what the FBI comes up with? Take a breath and slow down, you might recognize when somebody is agreeing with you.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


None of the above.

I was merely pointing out that neither taking a (two question) polygraph, asking the FBI for an investigation, nor being confident are any form of corroboration.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > The poll results don't reflect what seems to be the makeup of this board. 1/4 believe her. 75% DONT. At least half here "lean" left or are fully left.
> ...



What info is there on a party that did not exist decades ago?  The burden of proof is on the accusers...all they have is what?    One girl with very unusual memory lapses.

Has any girl ever claimed rape when there was no rape?  Would someone do that?  Has that ever in the history of the world been known to happen?  I consulted with Tawana and al....they said no .....unless it is a white woman claiming to be raped by a negro...of course we all know dat.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


How do you know he party didn’t exist decades ago? The FBI will check out her story and see where it leads. Let’s just see where that goes.

As for false accusations. Yes they have happened in the past and are a tragedy. We should absolutely protect people against being falsely accused which I believe our judicial system does a pretty good job at. Now let me ask you a question...

What do you think happens more frequently in this country... women getting assaulted and not coming forward because they have no evidence besides their word and they are ashamed... or men being falsely accused. How much more?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Sep 30, 2018)

The last time liberal Democrats believed a white woman with no evidence, Emmit Till got hung from a tree.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Or maybe it’s diplomacy.
You people keep whining that Trump is not diplomatic, then when he is, you whine some more!


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *Mitchell: *"May I ask, Dr. Ford, how did you get to Washington?
> ...


Thanks, there’s plenty more.
And nope, and I watched the whole thing.
Did you?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know he party didn’t exist decades ago? The FBI will check out her story and see where it leads. Let’s just see where that goes.



And as has already been covered ad nausum, what will they discover? They aren't allowed to interview or talk to anyone who hasn't already given a sworn statement. The FBI has no jurisdiction to investigate 36yo state matters. 

It's all a political ploy to put it off until after the midterms.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


There you go with the dramatic language again. So by your standards are you Whining about me whining? 

It is possible to be diplomatic and honest. Are you trying to claim that it is necessary to lie if you want to diplomatic?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yes, I watched all of Fords and about 60% of kavanaughs... he was acting quite strange when talking about beer and his yearbook statements don’t you think?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know he party didn’t exist decades ago? The FBI will check out her story and see where it leads. Let’s just see where that goes.
> ...


There is plenty they can get from interviewing Fords named witnesses. Much more than a letter from a lawyer can tell us. Wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Nope. They aren't allowed to. It's already been stated they can only talk to the people that were discussed in the hearing. They cannot expand it. They have a week, now just a few days left.  That's why it's pointless. Everyone the FBI is allowed to talk to has given sworn statements. Meaning if the FBI discovers they say anything different, they have perjured themselves and are liars.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You think my use of the word whining is dramatic?  Lol.  Drama queen!

And diplomacy often seems to involve employing white lies and half truths, yes.
Haven’t you ever noticed that?
And what is the point in calling her out, since the nature of the allegations are such that it is impossible to prove either way?

If I were a man I too would be very careful how I answered questions about her - who wants to see the unhinged screaming harpies out on the streets because a man had the temerity to say Blasey Frauds performance was unconvincing? 

Would it be worth it? 
Absolutely not.

Would it be wise?
Absolutely not.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Strange in what way?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


So maybe that’s what they find. Maybe they find a new lead that they feel is important to the case and they can include that in their findings. Who knows, it’s a bunch of what ifs, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What new lead can they find? All they can do is interview the people who have already been interviewed. It's not like they can go to this house and still find cum wet on the bedsheets. This shit happened under Jimmy Carter I believe. 

Also, any and everyone can refuse to speak to the FBI and there is nothing they can do about it. 

What the FBI SHOULD BE investigating:

1. Who leaked the letter? Why? Was it a crime to violate her right to privacy? 
2. Why did Ford say her attorneys never told that the committee would meet her anywhere in the country? That was public information. Even I knew that. 
3. Why did she state she was scared to fly, yet seemed to have more hours than me, a private pilot?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Exactly.
And Which house?
She doesn’t even know where it allegedly happened.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


You seriously didn’t notice? Come on, a little objectivity test here. You called out Fords “flying and meeting” question marks... now call out some of Kavanaughs. There’s no way you were blind to them


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

*10 Reasons The FBI Will Clear Kavanaugh*

...

In a supplemental background check the witnesses involved will be interviewed. All have agreed to cooperate fully. They will answer the questions asked, and in all likelihood give the same answers they’ve already given under oath and under penalty of felony perjury if their answers differ from what they previously said.
The FBI (will for the second time) along with Maryland authorities, as well as every prosecutor that has looked at this evidence admit there is no felony/federal jurisdiction here. 
After the Democratic Party attempted to have Kavanaugh arrested on Saturday, Maryland officials reiterated their findings that by their standards, the worst charges possible, would carry with them a one year statute of limitations. 
Additional prosecutors are on the record citing the evidence as insufficient to even merit a basis for a search warrant—much less an arrest.
What all of the law enforcement bodies continue to point to is lack of a time and place. And while the accuser is 100% sure that something happened. The accused and 3 witnesses are 100% sure they were not witness to any event resembling its description.
The FBI will also highlight greater amounts of exculpatory evidence against Dr. Ford. Her “fear” of flying, her “misremembering” her 100% clear account at the mysterious Safeway “second door” (it only had one,) her complete inability to figure out how she got to or from the “incident,” and the continued refutation by her best friend that such a gathering occurred with her present is likely the tip of the iceberg.
Therapy notes will likely be required to be turned over. Why they were not turned over to the Senate Judiciary is inexplicable especially since she uses that as “corroboration” of her first “telling” of the mysterious incident.
Dr. Ford’s own family—not a one—was capable of coming to her support for this dreadful season. Why weren’t they? The FBI may need to ask given that she was living with her parents at the time.
The FBI may also need to probe possible motives for Dr. Ford. Her work on RU-486 (the abortion pill) would certainly be in jeopardy if he is named to the court. Her five go-fund-me accounts with alleged links to Soros and a now blossoming $1 million dollar surplus were established why? To pay her pro-bono lawyers? (Remember it was her lawyers that testified they were pro-bono — if it turns out a Democratic staffer is paying them then they committed perjury.) Are the go-fund-me crowdsourcing efforts really a way to pay off a witness for coming before a Senate committee (in itself a felony crime?)
The FBI may very well uncover a coordinated effort between the Senate staffer who leaked Dr Ford’s name (against her wishes,) the law firm recommended by the ranking member, and the links to others making accusations....

10 Reasons The FBI Will Clear Kavanaugh


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No, I saw no inconsistencies in his testimony.
If you did, kindly point them out.
Is it so hard for you to put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Ok, well I guess you fail the objectivity test. 

How about when he said “Devils Triangle” was a drinking game like quarters? Nono, DT is a term for when two guys have sex with 1 girl.

How about when he said “boofing” was a term they used for farting... Nono, boofing is a term used for anal sex.... shall I keep going or do you already have an excuse for these blantantly false under oath statements?


----------



## MindWars (Sep 30, 2018)

Hart Slager on Twitter


I'm guessing it can be proven true or not by doing the same thing this guy did go look it up.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 30, 2018)

This isn't the first investigation of this guy, this is the SEVENTH. Funny how the democrats trust the same firm who conducted SIX investigations on this guy and came up with NOTHING to conduct the SEVENTH and think they'll find something.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, well I guess you fail the objectivity test.



In your subjectivel opinion


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well I’m afraid you’ll have to forgive me for not being familiar with weird American sex terminology.  
And Perhaps they weren’t as dirty minded as you seem to be?  
Can you prove this is not how _they_ used these terms within their group?  

And how on Earth does any of this indicate he sexually attacked Blasey Fraud or was even present at the mystery party, at the unknown location, on the unspecified date?

Blasey Frauds lies point to her colluding to delay the nomination process, and other of her lies, inconsistencies and convenient memory lapses over key issues, point to her making the whole thing up.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> This isn't the first investigation of this guy, this is the SEVENTH. Funny how the democrats trust the same firm who conducted SIX investigations on this guy and came up with NOTHING to conduct the SEVENTH and think they'll find something.


Well they are already preparing the ground for their refusal to accept the outcome, as they already know what that will be.
Week not long enough, Trump restricting / interfering etc etc etc.
How people can’t see this sick game for what it is, I really don’t know.
I guess thick Dems may be genuinely falling for it, but the rest are simply pretending.


----------



## hadit (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



She took the polygraph when she was insisting she wanted to be anonymous. If Kavanaugh did something like that, the usual suspects would be shrieking that he lied.


----------



## hadit (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> *10 Reasons The FBI Will Clear Kavanaugh*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



And if course it will have absolutely no impact on the screaming opposition that has created the narrative and will never deviate from it.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




And now, Ford's story is even less credible...this would never have been investigated even if she had come forward at the alleged time of the fake attack...

Prosecutor That Questioned Ford Shreds Her Case In 5 Page Memo

1. Dr. Ford has not offered a consistent account of when the alleged assault happened:


In a July 6 text to the Washington Post, she said it happened in the “mid 1980s.”
In her July 30 letter to Senator Feinstein, she said it happened in the “early 80s.”
Her August 7 statement to the polygrapher said that it happened one “high school summer in early 80’s,” but she crossed out the word “early” for reasons she did not explain.
A September 16 Washington Post article reported that Dr. Ford said it happened in the “summer of 1982.”
Similarly, the September 16 article reported that notes from an individual therapy session in 2013 show her describing the assault as occurring in her “late teens.” But she told the Post and the Committee that she was 15 when the assault allegedly occurred. She has not turned over her therapy records for the Committee to review.
While it is common for victims to be uncertain about dates, Dr. Ford failed to explain how she was suddenly able to narrow the timeframe to a particular season and particular year
2. Dr. Ford has struggled to identify Judge Kavanaugh as the assailant by name:


No name was given in her 2012 marriage therapy notes.
No name was given in her 2013 individual therapy notes.
Dr. Ford’s husband claims to recall that she identified Judge Kavanaugh by name in 2012. At that point, Judge Kavanaugh’s name was widely reported in the press as a potential Supreme Court nominee if Governor Romney won the presidential election.
In any event, it took Dr. Ford over thirty years to name her assailant. Delayed disclosure of abuse is common so this is not dispositive.
3. When speaking with her husband, Dr. Ford changed her description of the incident to become less specific:


Dr. Ford testified that she told her husband about a “sexual assault” before they were married.
But she told the Washington Post that she informed her husband that she was the victim of “physical abuse” at the beginning of their marriage.
She testified that, both times, she was referring to the same incident.
4. Dr. Ford has no memory of key details of the night in question—details that could help corroborate her account:


She does not remember who invited her to the party or how she heard about it.
She does not remember how she got to the party.
She does not remember in what house the assault allegedly took place or where that house was located with any specificity.
Perhaps most importantly, she does not remember how she got from the party back to her house. 
Her inability to remember this detail raises significant questions.
She told the Washington Post that the party took place near the Columbia Country Club. The Club is more than 7 miles from her childhood home as the crow flies, and she testified that it was a roughly 20-minute drive from her childhood home.
She also agreed for the first time in her testimony that she was driven somewhere that night, either to the party or from the party or both.
Dr. Ford was able to describe hiding in the bathroom, locking the door, and subsequently exiting the house. She also described wanting to make sure that she did not look like she had been attacked.
But she has no memory of who drove her or when. Nor has anyone come forward to identify him or herself as the driver.
Given that this all took place before cell phones, arranging a ride home would not have been easy. Indeed, she stated that she ran out of the house after coming downstairs and did not state that she made a phone call from the house before she did, or that she called anyone else thereafter.

She does, however, remember small, distinct details from the party unrelated to the assault. For example, she testified that she had exactly one beer at the party and was taking no medication at the time of the alleged assault.

5. Dr. Ford’s account of the alleged assault has not been corroborated by anyone she identified as having attended—including her lifelong friend:


Dr. Ford has named three people other than Judge Kavanaugh who attended the party— Mark Judge, Patrick “PJ” Smyth, and her lifelong friend Leland Keyser (née Ingham). Dr. Ford testified to the Committee that another boy attended the party, but that she could not remember his name. No others have come forward.
All three named eyewitnesses have submitted statements to the Committee denying any memory of the party whatsoever. Most relevantly, in her first statement to the Committee, Ms. Keyser stated through counsel that, “imply put, Ms. Keyser does not know Mr. Kavanaugh and she has no recollection of ever being at a party or gathering where he was present, with, or without, Dr. Ford.” In a subsequent statement to the Committee through counsel, Ms. Keyser said that “the simple and unchangeable truth is that she is unable to corroborate [Dr. Ford’s allegations] because she has no recollection of the incident in question.” 

Moreover, Dr. Ford testified that her friend Leland, apparently the only other girl at the party, did not follow up with Dr. Ford after the party to ask why she had suddenly disappeared.



6. Dr. Ford has not offered a consistent account of the alleged assault:


According to her letter to Senator Feinstein, Dr. Ford heard Judge Kavanaugh and Mark Judge talking to other partygoers downstairs while she was hiding in the bathroom after the alleged assault. But according to her testimony, she could not hear them talking to anyone. 
In her letter, she stated, “I locked the door behind me. Both loudly stumbled down the stairwell, at which point other persons at the house were talking with them.”
Kavanaugh or Mark Judge turned up the music in the bedroom so that the people downstairs could not hear her scream. She testified that, after the incident, she ran into the bathroom, locked the door, and heard them going downstairs. But she maintained that she could not hear their conversation with others when they got downstairs. Instead, she testified that she “assum[ed]” a conversation took place.

Her account of who was at the party has been inconsistent. 
According to The Washington Post’s account of her therapy notes, there were four boys in the bedroom in which she was assaulted.
She told the Washington Post that the notes were erroneous because there were four boys at the party, but only two in the bedroom.
In her letter to Senator Feinstein, she said “me and 4 others” were present at the party.
In her testimony, she said there were four boys in addition to Leland Keyser and herself. She could not remember the name of the fourth boy, and no one has come forward.
Dr. Ford listed Patrick “PJ” Smyth as a “bystander” in her statement to the polygrapher and in her July 6 text to the Washington Post, although she testified that it was inaccurate to call him a bystander. She did not list Leland Keyser even though they are good friends. Leland Keyser’s presence should have been more memorable than PJ Smyth’s.


7. Dr. Ford has struggled to recall important recent events relating to her allegations, and her testimony regarding recent events raises further questions about her memory:



Dr. Ford struggled to remember her interactions with the Washington Post. 
Dr. Ford could not remember if she showed a full or partial set of therapy notes to the Washington Post reporter. 
She does not remember whether she showed the Post reporter the therapist’s notes or her own summary of those notes. The Washington Post article said that “portions” of her “therapist’s notes” were “provided by Ford and reviewed by” the Post. But in her testimony, Dr. Ford could not recall whether she summarized the notes for the reporter or showed her the actual records.

She does not remember if she actually had a copy of the notes when she texted the Washington Post WhatsApp account on July 6. 
Dr. Ford said in her first WhatsApp message to the Post that she “ha[d] therapy notes talking about” the incident when she contacted the Post’s tipline. She testified that she had reviewed her therapy notes before contacting the Post to determine whether the mentioned anything about the alleged incident, but could not remember if she had a copy of those notes, as she said in her WhatsApp message, or merely reviewed them in her therapist’s office.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well I guess you fail the objectivity test.
> ...


Well let’s see... there are some pretty obvious conflicts on both sides yet you can only point to one side. That’s not being objective.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I knew you’d have some kind of excuse lined up. How about you just give a fair minded answer and say “yeah, he did seem to stumble over those questions” perhaps he was embarrassed.... there are literally multiple references to lewd sexual acts in his yearbook but he went on fox and talked about how he was a shining virgin in school so now his answer is to make up new definitions to those words?! And you buy that shit? Come on Tilly.

On a side note, I wanted to invite you to a gang bang that my buddy’s and I are having tonight. Don’t worry that just what we call the drum circle gathering we have at the beach on Monday nights. We are doing it doggy style tonight... but that means we all have to drink out of bowls instead of cups. Wanna join?!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

hadit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I would very much welcome BK to take a polygraph I think that would be a great idea.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nice. Now I can accuse you of rape 4 decades ago and you will automatically lose your welfare check.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Sure. Accuse me and see what happens


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


We know what you think should happen. You will automatically be convicted and lose your livelihood. You've been arguing that outcome for pages now.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Not even close. Although I do understand why you want to pretend that I’m makimg that argument. I guess when you can’t keep up with an honest debate you digress to lies. Nice try, but rather pathetic tactic.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Stick with gang bangs and doggy style. They suit you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Keep trying to divert away from posts that you can’t intellectually respond to and I’ll keep laughing at you.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That's what I just did to you.

So tell us exactly what you think should happen if I accuse you of rape 4 decades ago. Use the same facts as Ms. Ford.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I think your story should be vetted as should mine.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It has been. Now what, an FBI investigation or 7?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


If you feel it was adiquately vetted then you have reason to be frustrated. I dont particularly trust partisan senators so their “investigation” doesn’t hold much weight for me. I’m looking forward to see what the FBI finds. Having them dig in was the right move in my opinion


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Your answer is Yes, the FBI should investigate you?

Let's hope the simple uncorroborated accusation from 40 years ago doesn't break you in lawyer's fees.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


No need for a lawyer. A simple uncorroborated accusation won’t nudge the FBI to do anything. You like to label Fords accusation as empty but it certainly is not and everybody knows it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What if I get 4 friends to refute my statement? Then I get you to pay to defend yourself against an FBI investigation or seven?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Sure, whatever floats your boat. Go for it. Test out your theory and see how far you get


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Dat ain't no theory. Demz da facks, Jack.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 1, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> The last time liberal Democrats believed a white woman with no evidence, Emmit Till got hung from a tree.



Really?  Equating what happened to Emmet Till with the way Kavanaugh is being investigated?

Wow..............................


----------



## KathrynX (Oct 1, 2018)

Look! She mistook Kavanaugh for Paul Stanley of KISS!  But I still think it was a misunderstanding.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I didn’t have any answers lined up because I had no clue what you were going to say!  I am not familiar with these phrases and when he referred to them as a drinking game I had absolutely no reason to doubt his answer - absolutely none!  You are a very suspicious man!

Now, maybe he meant them in the way you are familiar with, I don’t know and it can’t be proven - after all the FFFFFFFF thingy was alleged by all and sundry to be related to sex, when it turns out it was related to his friends stutter when he used the F word.

Regarding the other phrases, I guess it’s possible he didn’t want to acknowledge them as meaning what you and others assert they mean, so either this group used them in their own slang way, or he didn’t want to say they related to sexual matters as his wife and parents were sitting behind him.

So there may well have been an element of embarrassment over the meaning of these words, but, eIther way, none of this indicates anything more than young male bravado echoing the popular teen movies of the time - a point he raised.

 It also certainly doesn’t put him at the mystery party, at the unknown location, during the unspecified time period, and does absolutley nothing to support the allegation he attempted to sexually assault or rape Blasey Fraud.

Got anything else? Maybe something that trumps (no pun intended) the myriad inconsistencies and apparent lies in Blasey Frauds accusations and testimony?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Polygraphas aren’t reliable enough to be of any use here.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It has been and the witnesses named by your accuser have no recollection of anything like the allegation ever happening, and assert they’ve never seen you behave that way in all the years they’ve known you.
FBI repeats the process, gets same answers.
What now?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Did you read the prosecutors report to the Judiciary committee?  Mark Levin read it on his show tonight.....Ford is lying...since she is lying this whole house of cards crap falls apart.....

It was noted by several radio hosts how the democrats are now focusing on beer  instead of the sex acts...because those stories, including Ford's have fallen apart completely.......she is lying.......but now she is a millionaire for destroying a man's life....


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> On a side note, I wanted to invite you to a gang bang that my buddy’s and I are having tonight. Don’t worry that just what we call the drum circle gathering we have at the beach on Monday nights. We are doing it doggy style tonight... but that means we all have to drink out of bowls instead of cups. Wanna join?!



If I was in your circle of friends I’d know exactly that you meant -  let’s form a drum circle and drink out of bowls.  Yay!

But.....do you know the date, time and location of the partaaaayyyyy, or do I have to guess?

Also, you’d better document the entire event ....
.......just in case .........
.......36 years from now......


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




You are a moron......Ford's allegations fell apart as soon as she made them...no one said they were at this fake party.....no one that she specifically stated was there, not even her best friend, her story is falling apart under the barest scrutiny by the Sex Crimes Prosecutor which is why assshats like you are now focusing on everything except for the Ford allegations....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




How about Ford take a real polygraph test......instead of the fake one she took where she answered two questions that weren't relevant to the topic at hand.....

You should read the prosecutor's report...it explains how she is lying and you are buying those lies...


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nope.  I was not aware, for example, that some people assert that Devils Triangle only means one thing and could not possibly be used by teenage boys to mean a drinking game.  
So, not a lack of objectivity if I wasn’t familiar with the terminology, now is it?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The last time liberal Democrats believed a white woman with no evidence, Emmit Till got hung from a tree.
> ...


Which part of "last time liberal Democrats believed a white woman with no evidence" don't you understand?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




The third accuser's story is falling apart even faster than Ford's.....the threat of lying to the FBI will do that to a fake story...

WATCH: Kavanaugh Accuser Swetnick Walks Back Some Of Her Explosive Allegations

NBC News' Kate Snow noted that the network could not verify any of Swetnick's salacious claims before she highlighted how Swetnick's claims during the interview varied from her written declaration.

Swetnick had claimed that she "became aware of efforts by Mark Judge, Brett Kavanaugh, and others to 'spike' the 'punch' at house parties" she attended.

Snow noted that in the NBC News interview, Swetnick claimed that she saw them near the punch but did not actually see them "spike" the punch with alcohol.

NBC News also noted that Swetnick appeared to change her initial statement about Kavanaugh being involved in gang rapes. Swetnick initially claimed: "I also witnessed efforts by Mark Judge, Brett Kavanaugh and others to cause girls to become inebriated and disoriented so they could then be 'gang raped' in a side room or bedroom by a 'train' of numerous boys. I have a firm recollection of seeing boys lined up outside rooms at many of these parties waiting for their 'turn' with a girl inside the room. These boys included Mark Judge and Brett Kavanaugh."

However, in the interview with NBC News, Swetnick said they did not stand in lines but "huddled by doors," and that she "didn't understand what it could possibly be."

Swetnick said that she had no idea what the boys were doing outside the doors until she claims she was raped, and then in hindsight claimed that it was "just too coincidental."


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Ha ha ha! No doubt she is walking it way back because otherwise, as the only adult, she would be an accessory to a crime - or whatever legalese is appropriate - several times over.

Maybe she will be charged, or maybe Kav will sue her for defamation or slander etc?

She should NOT be allowed to get away with this!


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




All of their stories are falling apart.....that is why they are now focusing on beer and year books....


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yep.
They are so transparent. It’s utterly despicable.


----------



## hadit (Oct 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I say don't let them. Keep hammering the discredited stories and don't let them jump from invented scandal to invented scandal, because they will.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Mitchell tells Republican senators "reasonable prosecutor" would not bring Ford case against Kavanaugh - CNNPolitics


Mitchell summarized her report for the committee.

"In the legal context, here is my bottom line: A 'he said, she said' case is incredibly difficult to prove. But this case is even weaker than that," she wrote. "Dr. Ford identified other witnesses to the event, and those witnesses either refuted her allegations or failed to corroborate them. For the reasons discussed below, I do not think that a reasonable prosecutor would bring this case based on the evidence before the Committee. *Nor do I believe that this evidence is sufficient to satisfy the preponderance-of-the-evidence standard."*


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Ford’s deviations in her timeline about when the assault occurred are important. Did the event occur in the “mid-eighties” or “early-eighties,” was she in her “early teens” or “late teens,” and why did she cross out the “early” in “early 80s” in the statement for her polygraph report?

Mitchell lays it all out:


“In a July 6 text to the Washington Post, she said it happened in the ‘mid 1980s.’”
“In her July 30 letter to Senator Feinstein, she said it happened in the ‘early 80s.’”
“Her August 7 statement to the polygrapher said that it happened one ‘high school summer in early 80’s[.]’”
“[Then] she crossed out the word ‘early’ for reasons she did not explain.”
“A September 16 Washington Post article reported that Dr. Ford said it happened in the ‘summer of 1982.’”
“The Washington Post “article reported that notes from an individual therapy session in 2013 show her describing the assault as occurring in her ‘late teens.'”
“But she told the Post and the Committee that she was 15 when the assault allegedly occurred.”

Wow. So MANY inconsistencies!


----------



## Rustic (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

^^^^^^^^Rogues Gallery ^^^^^^^^

*Kavanaugh Accuser’s Attorneys, Democrats ‘Likely Affected’ Her Account, Prosecutor Concludes*
BY IVAN PENTCHOUKOV
October 1, 2018 Updated: October 1, 2018memo sent to Republican senators, Mitchell concluded that “the activities of congressional Democrats and Dr. Ford’s attorneys likely affected Dr. Ford’s account.”

According to the memo, Ford communicated with Democrats and their staffs as the details of the accounts she provided became increasingly specific. Mitchell doesn’t offer a detailed explanation for her conclusion and instead points senators to a timeline showing that Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) was aware of Ford’s allegations weeks before Feinstein’s staff interviewed Kavanaugh on Aug. 28.

Ford provided her most specific account of the events after Feinstein’s staff interviewed Kavanaugh. Feinstein’s office didn’t respond to a request for comment.

In the original text to The Washington Post tip-line on July 6, Ford said the alleged incident happened in the “*mid-1980s.*” She changed the date to “*early 80s”* in her letter to Feinstein on July 30.

After Ford retained a lawyer recommended by Feinstein’s staff, she took a polygraph on Aug. 7, *when she further narrowed the date to a “high school summer in early 80’s*.” Ford crossed out “summer” on the statement, but didn’t explain why.

Ford provided the most narrow timeframe—”*summer of 1982″*—to The Washington Post in the article published on Sept. 16.

*According to Mitchell, Ford couldn’t explain how she narrowed the date. Mitchell does note that Feinstein’s staffers had interviewed Kavanaugh two weeks prior and asked him “numerous questions about confidential background information.”*




Ooooops.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes I’m reading them now. It also seems Fraud began changing and narrowing down the date the alleged incident occurred _after_ Feinstein staffers had grilled Kav over _his_ whereabouts and activities at various times.
Thank goodness he hadn’t shown _them_ his diary/calendar and didn’t give in to testifying first!


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




Thanks, I didn't even think of that......  another reason she didn't bring the letter out...thanks.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I wasn’t implying that him lying about his yearbook quotes makes him a molester. But you brought up Fords inconsistencies with the flying statements and I asked for you to be objective and name a few from Kavanaugh. Embarrassed or not I’d think lying over stupid immature stuff during a senate hearing should shake up his credibility just a bit. He could have just said they were immature statements from immature kids. Regardless we can play the excuse games on both sides all we want. Don’t think it will get us anywhere


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I’d sure as hell take one if I was stuck in a he said she said situation


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Then we vote and move one. Perhaps dig a litter deeper to see if Ford was conspiring with the Dems to make a false accusation and then punish any involved of evidence comes to light.

I am getting sick of all these investigations though. We need to start acting like grown ups


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


K isn't. He's involved in a she said they said situation.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Good for you.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well you can’t prove he lied about the immature stuff - this too is speculation.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


But the excuses game is joined at the hip with the speculation game - one of your faves! No?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Kinda strange that she would make up a fake party and then name the people who were there knowing they would all contradict her story. How many years do you think she trained to pass that polygraph? You’d think with all the training and planning she would have come up with a better fake story, right?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


It wasn’t a one off thing though. You have Devil’s Triangle which is a term for 2 guys having sex with 1 girl. You have boofing which is a term for anal sex, you have many statements that have to do with partying, puking, and hooking up with girls.

Then you have the Fox interview of a poor virgin teen who played sports, studied hard and drank a few beers along the way. 

If it was such a serious situation it would be funny


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


As I stated, I couldn’t view Kavs testimony over the Devils Triangle as suspicious or conflicting as - being a girl as pure as the driven snow - I’d never even heard that phrase, and drinking game sounds like a perfectly reasonable explanation to me, and it still could be what they named a drinking game - for all any of us know!

Quick, get the FBI on what he named his drinking game!!???

Yes, I brought up Frauds flying deception, and that isnt the only inconsistency in her sorry story, nor the most alarming.

Have you read Rachel Mitchell’s report yet?

If not, you should.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well, you wanted them.

Oh well, a can of worms has been opened and you’ll probably be a lot sicker before this is over.

I would like to point out that I believe acting like a grown up needs to include not throwing out 36 year old allegations at the 11th hour when you yourself not only know you have absolutely no evidence, have severe memory lapses,  willfully did not mentioned the incident to anyone for over 30 years, and that on the basis of your own neglectful behaviour, your victim doesn’t have a hope in hell of PROVING that he is innocent.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


But you do realise that for decades to come people are going to speculate that you did do it, and others will in fact refer to you as a rapist. 
Your rep has become forever tarnished, and the fallout on your family has done lasting damage.
Parents aren’t so sure you should coach their kids anymore......just in case.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I doubt it takes much to cheat the polygraph. All you have to do is lie when asked the baseline questions, but provide an exaggerated physiological response, then your genuine lies don’t register.
Simples.

Regardless of that though, her poly was done by a retired somebody, in a hotel, and I has been said there were no baselines to compare with and only 2 or 3 vague questions were asked.

Also, psychos easily pass polys.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2018)

12 whoppers told by Ford last week.....

Prosecutor Details 12 Huge Inconsistencies In Kavanaugh Accuser’s Story

Wont matter to the sheep


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Her story didn’t need to come out smelling of roses, just good enough to delay the process and cast doubt on Kav.

And it’s not like she hasn’t tried to improve upon her story with all the constant variations.
She did her best with what she had.
Gotta give her that!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nope, not quite.  He actually admitted he drank underage, loved and still loves beer, sometimes drank too much, and on occasion enough to make him want to go to sleep.

They were clearly trying to suggest he was some kind of out of control teen alcoholic, yet he still confessed to sometimes drinking too much.

Drinking beer does not a rapist/sexual assaulter make.

Are you sure you watched his testimony?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> You have Devil’s Triangle which is a term for 2 guys having sex with 1 girl. You have boofing which is a term for anal sex,



Unless they used the words differently in their little group. 

Or it was just typical Male bravado.

Slim pickings here, methinks.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yes I do enjoy a good speculation from time to time


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Ok Snow White, I’ll check it out


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




And now?  The story of her needing 2 doors is coming apart too....

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/the_three_lies_of_christine_blasey_ford.html

(As is true of just about everything else in this story, the reasoning behind the second door remains a mystery. Evidently, its purpose was to allow Blasey Ford a means of escape if Kavanaugh landed his Harrier in front of her home and attempted to once again lay hands on her. The fact that a back or side door would serve this purpose much better has never, to my knowledge, entered the discussion.)

*Well, Christine got her door. But she didn’t get in 2012, and no marriage counselor was involved. It happens that the permit for remodeling her home – including adding the door -- was obtained in 2008. *

If Palo Alto is like other municipalities, the permit would be good for six months, with an option for a six-month extension. So the door must have been added at that time. 

*And in fact, photographic evidence exists showing the new door in place in 2011, a year before Blasey Ford claims that it nearly destroyed her marriage.*

*Furthermore, there is evidence suggesting that the house in question was rented out by Blasey Ford to “Google interns” and that no one in her family lived there. In addition, somebody was running a business there (a “couples therapy” clinic, ironically enough – the “Couples Research Center.” There’s that word “research” again.), and that the door was added as an entrance to the business, rather than as a Kavanaugh-evasion device.*

While these claims might appear minor in isolation, together they form a pattern recognizable and undeniable. There will no doubt be others coming, but three is all we need, according to the wisdom of Auric Goldfinger: “Once is happenstance, twice is coincidence, three times is enemy action.”


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Rachel Mitchell S Analysis


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I think all of that is a fair analysis and I fully understand why people have questions and doubt. Do you know if she is writing a similar analysis of Kavanaughs testimony?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Nope......she was there to question Ford, not Kavanaugh...the accuser, not the accused........and all 3 of the accusers and their fake stories are falling apart......even the democrats in the media can't keep lying about them....


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 2, 2018)

Well, this is another fine mess Dems have gotten themselves into.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I have no idea. She was there to ascertain the veracity of the allegation, she found none.
So I’m not sure what she’s supposed to conclude from questioning someone who is even prevented from providing an alibi because the accuser can’t provide any details of when and where, other than - I have never sexually assaulted or attempted to sexually assault any woman, ever.
There’s no evidence that he did anything so not much she can evaluate, imho.
What would you expect in a report on Kav?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Excellent points....


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Naw, y’all are just getting more time and traction with your discrediting talking points, and it’s doaking into the partisan puppets spongy brains. If you say something enough people will believe it. Let’s just stick to the facts, there is an investigation by the FBI so let’s see what it turn up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well his testimony could be taken with the same scrutiny to determine if it is factual and credible. Why shouldn’t that be done?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Because Dums didn't hire anyone to do that. Instead they pranced and preached their time away.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Can you provide some examples from his testimony you think she should evaluate for ‘facts’ and ‘credibility’?
And you do know why Mitchell was there, right?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


They wasted most of their time trying to prove Kav was a drunk 36 years ago.  But of course their task was a difficult one, having no alibi to probe and literally no details whatsoever!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Seems like that might be wrapped up soon and DiFi wants the report sealed 
Oh the irony!






✔

.@SenFeinstein indicates that the FBI report on Kavanaugh should NOT be made public: “It would seem to me that if people are going to be identified this ought to be held very close and not."

"I think the investigation ought to be closely held," she reiterated.

6:09 PM - Oct 2, 2018


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The wife beater, the pretend Vietnam war hero, and the Chinese spy lover look down on K with indignation.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Whut???
No more speculatin’?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Yep. That was quite something.
Some people know no shame!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


So she was hired by the republicans so her job was to make their case for them is that what your saying? So why then should we be taking her analysis seriously?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


She was hired in order to deny the left the optics of old white men abusing poor female victim.
So instead of republican senators asking questions, Mitchell asked the questions.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Dums played the white male racist/sexist card so Reps had her ask the questions.

We can readily agree Dums have misplayed this from the start. It will cost them the midterms.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Sure when he was questioned about his drinking and his yearbook he seemed to give answers that don’t pass the smell test. At best this only dampens the credibility of his word. At worst it reveals deeper seeded lies and a cover up of the very activity he is accused of when he was in school.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Well that’s BS. The report very damn well be made public. Redact names if you have to be the guts need to be known to the public


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Happy to speculate for discussion. Not to draw conclusions


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


What happens if you’re wrong and the Dems win the midterms and take over the house? Will you change your tune or make excuses?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 2, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


We agree on the rest of it.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Kav said he loved beer then, and that he loves beer now.
Even when the Dems were trying their hardest to paint him as an alcoholic he still admitted he sometimes drank too much and would need to sleep it off.

None of what he said about drinking seems suspicious to me, so you’ll have to tell me what conclusions you think she could/should fairly draw and publish about it and how it can reasonably and fairly be tied to an accusation he hasn’t even been proven to be physically connected to.

And none of his testimony points to him sexually assaulting anyone, let alone Blasey Fraud with whom he still hasn’t even been placed in the same room, building or street, which is what Mitchell was their to find out.

Drinking too much and even referencing sex (if that’s what he did) does not in any way make him a sexual assaulter - it doesn’t help Frauds case at all, in any way.

There is a HUGE difference between noting Fraud said she could fly but there is evidence she flies frequently; that she not only has memory lapses from 36 years ago, but also apparently has them regarding events that happened a few weeks ago, and that none of the witnesses she named corroborate her story, to deciding I just don’t believe the name of Kavs drinking game!

Blasey Frauds online stuff showed her to be a hard drinking party girl. All that stuff was scrubbed.  If you want trial by drinking, partying behaviour and yearbooks, perhaps hers need to be subpoenaed and examined too - in the name of fairness.

But still, you tell me how a much admired experienced prosecutor such as Mitchell would word that and work again.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The other side agreed to her. She is extremely well respected in her field.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No. Not to make their case for them.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


sorta

something not cool did happen, when they were both teens.


since her testimony there was a body language translator that observed her and let us in on what she was doing.

that whole 'crying' testimony was fake.  she never wiped a tear nor cleared her throat, which is 2 things anyone would have had to do.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I agree. And I’m sure DiFi is aware of the fact that redactions can be employed to safeguard people’s identities.
Maybe she’s worried about other info coming out?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Then they can probably expect the same disgusting treatment.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Oooops 


*Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm*



In a written declaration released Tuesday and obtained by Fox News, an ex-boyfriend of Christine Blasey Ford, the California professor accusing Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault, *directly contradicts her testimony under oath last week that she had never helped anyone prepare for a polygraph examination.*

The former boyfriend, whose name was redacted in the declaration, also said Ford neither mentioned Kavanaugh nor mentioned she was a victim of sexual misconduct during the time they were dating from about 1992 to 1998. *He said he saw Ford going to great lengths to help a woman he believed was her "life-long best friend" prepare for a potential polygraph test. He added that the woman, Monica McLean, had been interviewing for jobs with the FBI and U.S. Attorney's office.*


He further claimed that Ford never voiced any fear of flying (even while aboard a propeller plane) and seemingly had no problem living in a "very small," 500 sq. ft. apartment with one door -- apparently contradicting her claims that she could not testify promptly in D.C. because she felt uncomfortable traveling on planes, as well as her suggestion that her memories of Kavanuagh's alleged assault prompted her to feel unsafe living in a closed space or one without a second front door.

Ford "never expressed a fear of closed quarters, tight spaces, or places with only one exit," the former boyfriend wrote.

However, on Thursday, Ford testified, "I was hoping to avoid getting on an airplane. But I eventually was able to get up the gumption with the help of some friends and get on the plane." She also acknowledged regularly -- and, in her words, "unfortunately" -- traveling on planes for work and hobbies.

And Ford explicitly told Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., on Thursday that she had a second front door installed in her home because of "anxiety, phobia and PTSD-like symptoms" that she purportedly suffered in the wake of Kavanaugh's alleged attack at a house party in the 1980s -- "more especially, claustrophobia, panic and that type of thing."

In a pointed, no-holds-barred letter Tuesday evening that referenced the ex-boyfriend's declaration, Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley demanded that attorneys for Ford turn over her therapist notes and other key materials, and suggested she was intentionally less than truthful about her experience with polygraph examinations during Thursday's dramatic Senate hearing.

"Your continued withholding of material evidence despite multiple requests is unacceptable as the Senate exercises its constitutional responsibility of advice and consent for a judicial nomination," Grassley, R-Iowa, wrote.

Under questioning from experienced sex-crimes prosecutor Rachel Mitchell last week, Ford said that she had "never" had "any discussions with anyone ... on how to take a polygraph" or "given any tips or advice to anyone who was looking to take a polygraph test." She repeatedly said the process of taking her own polygraph in August was stressful and uncomfortable, although she testified she could not remember if she took the test on the same day as her grandmother's funeral, or the next day....

Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Oooops
> 
> 
> *Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm*
> ...




It is interesting that her lawyers are pushing the public line that they want the FBI to talk to her again......considering that will put her story and her life in legal peril, it would be a stupid idea....


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Oooops
> ...



Why would FBI need to talk to her? They have all they need from her testimony.

By the way, if there would be an interview, is she going to fly to them, and does interview must be on a specific day of the week?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 3, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




It would be really stupid for her to talk to the FBI......   just ask Martha Stewart.....


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Well the line of questioning and areas of concern are somewhat obvious. He was asked about his drinking because there have been several witness accounts that he was a sloppy and aggressive drunk. He was asked about his year book because it referenced excessive drinking, sexual activities and even two on one sexual escapades, which match his accusers accusation. His interview with fox and testimony under oath didn’t exactly match these accounts as he painted himself as a hard working virgin who liked the occasional beer. 

So it appears there are one of three scenarios happening with him. 1. He was embarrassed ashamed of his behavior as a kid and was lying about it under oath. 2. He committed the acts that he was accused of and either blacked out or is covering it up. Or 3. He was a choir boy who coincidentally had some inside jokes with his friends that unfairly paint him as a sloppy womanizing party boy. And a conspiracy between democratic activists have led to these several fabricated accusations designed to block his nomination and ruin his life. 

I must say if it is number 3 then the fabricators must be some of the dumbest people in the world because I don’t see how anybody could make up such flawed stories. Hell, I’d just say he caught her one on one and assaulted her or I’d pit two of the accusers together to validate each others story. It’s been tough for me to make sense out of the fabrication narrative from a realistic standpoint when I explore SPECULATE about the details and motives of the accusation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I think she did a fine job and gave a fair analysis


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


That tit for tat attitude has been going on for years. The Dems feel justified in their obstruction because of what the republicans did to Garland. How does it ever stop?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Oooops
> 
> 
> *Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm*
> ...


I hope the FBI questions him and her about these conflicts. Note however that conservatives auto response to Kavs college roommate and other college friends who have come out and called his testimony a lie are dismissing them as disgruntled ex friends. I’m sure some Dems will dismiss this one as a disgruntled ex boyfriend. But if we are being fair we should take all these accounts seriously, right?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Why wouldn’t the FBI interview her? Wouldn’t you think it strange if they didn’t?


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 3, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's actually a grand display of how dirty the Democrats operate.
> They are more or less something like blackmailers, smear merchants, character assassinaters.


Imagine what they would do to Ms. Ford if her stale 40+ year old tale was being used to block a liberal Justice nomination?  The word "brutal" wouldn't do justice to their character assassinations of her under those conditions.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The FBI aren’t obliged to interview people who’ve already testified under oath, apparently.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Any decent investigator would dive right into Ford. As you’ve been pointing out there are several contradictions in her testimony so why wouldn’t they question her? Remember we are looking for clarity during this inquiry. That could go either way. I’d think you’d champion an inquiry into Fords testimony. It sounds like you are saying it isn’t necessary... whys that?


----------



## deanrd (Oct 3, 2018)

Republicans feel that a woman should never ever be believed over a man.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


His accounts in no way match what he is accused of, and no, I don’t accept there are only your 3 scenarios. The fourth scenario is just as he said, he liked beer, he drank beer, sometimes he drank too much beer, and no he didn’t attempt to sexually assault Fraud or anyone else.

Any problems people are having with his testimony seem to be basically subjective regarding how you interpret his performance, or based on hearsay, NOT evidence.

The problems with Frauds testimony are not based upon her performance or subjective interpretation of her performance, but upon either actual provable lies (flying), her frequently changing testimony, and a complete lack of verifiable facts.

Kav did not present himself as a choirboy either, how many times did he have to say he did drink, he likes drink and that sometimes he drank too much???

Back to Mitchell, I don’t know if it’s in her remit to report on Kavs testimony.  Whether it is or not was clearly understood and agreed to in advance by both parties.

Maybe the Dems were confident that their constant accusations of alcoholism would seal the deal?


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Any decent investigator would dive right into Ford. As you’ve been pointing out there are several contradictions in her testimony so why wouldn’t they question her? Remember we are looking for clarity during this inquiry. That could go either way. I’d think you’d champion an inquiry into Fords testimony. It sounds like you are saying it isn’t necessary... whys that?



You'd better believe if the LGBT/dem machine was facing a Ms. Ford accusing a liberal Justice with a 40 year old stale tale, they'd champion the hell out of an inquiry into the veracity of her accounts.  The HELL out of it...


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well the Dems just upped the anti, bigly.
Pretty stupid and extremely nasty, imho.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Oooops
> ...


Unless people have evidence, it’s all just hearsay.
Personally I’ve heard enough unsubstantiated crap that can’t be proved and the line needs to be drawn.
Pity the Dems sat on this allegation for 6+ weeks instead of doing the right thing to begin with.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I would prefer they did question her and Kav too, but I read somewhere a former FBI person saying they interview the leads, they don’t interview people who’ve already testified under oath 
Theyve already had their chance under oath?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Listen Tilly... Jesus made wine out of water and gave it to his deciples to drink. Friar Tuck was the king of beer. Just because Kav said he drinks beer he wasn’t saying anything to tarnish the reputation that he was painting for himself. Which I wouldn’t expect him too. But many people have come forward to say he was a sloppy and aggressive drunk when he was in school. He and his friends chased girls and had lewd sexual ambitions. Many things that fall close to these accusations against him. And he is throwing shade

We saw how Bush handled his past. He admitted that he made adolescent mistakes. Kav is taking a different approach that many are seeing as dishonest. Plus the fact that he was under oath in a congressional hearing makes it even worse.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Any decent investigator would dive right into Ford. As you’ve been pointing out there are several contradictions in her testimony so why wouldn’t they question her? Remember we are looking for clarity during this inquiry. That could go either way. I’d think you’d champion an inquiry into Fords testimony. It sounds like you are saying it isn’t necessary... whys that?
> ...


Sure, isn’t that what I’ve been saying?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


If the Dems were part of a conspiracy to fabricate stories to block a judge they should all be impeached and along with accusers thrown in jail. If that’s really what you think is happening then you should be pushing the FBI to investigate the shit out of this thing and expose the corruption. Something of this scale shouldn’t be too difficult to track down don’t you think?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


It’s not about having a chance it’s about finding the truth and they can only do that through inquiry. I’d actually think that they would interview Kav and Ford last after they’ve gathered all other accounts. If they don’t then I’ll be scratching my head


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Kav is taking a different approach that many are seeing as dishonest. Plus the fact that he was under oath in a congressional hearing makes it even worse.



In your opinion he’s ‘taking an approach’.  
Maybe he’s simply telling the truth.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I can’t push the FBI to do anything


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


And many people have come forward and said he absolutely  wasn’t an aggressive or sloppy drunk in school.  Neither opinion is provable.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Kav is taking a different approach that many are seeing as dishonest. Plus the fact that he was under oath in a congressional hearing makes it even worse.
> ...


Well his truth is conflicting facts and with several other people’s truths. Did you see the letter that just came out today that he wrote to his buddies where he signed it FFFFF Bart?  So much for his studdering friend story.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Even though this isn’t a legal proceeding I want to make the point that several cases are decided by eye witness accounts. So you can say that witness accounts are not proof but if they are vetted, credible, corroborated and backed up by others they are often the evidence used to convict in many court cases.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*Graham wants another investigation — into how Democrats handled Ford's accusations*
“We’re going to do a wholesale and full-scale investigation of what I think was a despicable process,” Graham told ABC’s “This Week.”


Sen. Lindsey Graham, a top Republican on the Senate Judiciary Committee and prominent defender of Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, called Sunday for an investigation into how the allegations of sexual assault by Christine Blasey Ford became public.

“We’re going to do a wholesale and full-scale investigation of what I think was a despicable process,” Graham, of South Carolina, said on ABC’s “This Week.”

Graham — who made headlines during Thursday’s hearing for growing furious with Senate Democrats and blasting them for orchestrating a “sham” — said Sunday that he would demand an investigation into “what happened in this committee.”

“Who betrayed Dr. Ford’s trust, who in Feinstein’s office recommended Katz as a lawyer, why did Ms. Ford not know that the committee was willing to go to California,” Graham said, listing the elements he wanted looked into....

Graham wants another investigation — into how Democrats handled Ford's accusations


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Usually supporting evidence, and certainly not regarding alleged events that are 36 years old for which there are no dates and locations and no corroborating witnesses.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yeah, everything warrants an investigation. I guess that’s what congress does now. That’s what happens when you got two partisan teams playing against each other. It’s a sad state we are in.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


There were plenty of accusations of that kind against the catholic priests. I’m curious did you doubt those that had no evidence besides just their word when it came to that disgusting situation?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


But I thought you liked investigations?

Slade: ‘If the Dems were part of a conspiracy to fabricate stories to block a judge they should all be impeached and along with accusers thrown in jail. If that’s really what you think is happening then you should be pushing the FBI to investigate the shit out of this thing and expose the corruption. ‘

Anyway, best to investigate before impeaching them!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They normally had corroboration and even dates and locations!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I would agree that investigations purely motivated by partisanship/greed/eagerness for power etc. are reprehensible, despicable, hateful, vile, unjustifiable.  Most especially when they result in destruction of innocent people's good name, reputation, ability to earn a living, relationships, and hurt countless other people.  There is no word to describe that other than pure evil.

At the same time, I understand Senator Graham's point.  The only way to stop that kind of politics of personal destruction is to expose and call out those doing it.  It is high time somebody did.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I did think a deep dive into these accusations by a professional impartial body was warranted in this case. This is the Supreme Court and a controversy that has consumed our media for weeks now. It’s important to Our country to try and seek clarity.

Graham’s on a soapbox right now. Investigating DiFi is a joke and a partisan hit job. What’s he trying to find out? If she leaked the letter? Then what? Is Ford calling for an investigation? She’s the one who would have the grievance


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Republicans feel that a woman should never ever be believed over a man.


Down goes Ellison.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


You sure about that?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Or refute and absolve. Like in this case.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


What is he trying to uncover? I think the delay tactic is very obvious. Is it illegal?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What?  It doesn’t refute his stuttering friend theory.  The group adopted the Ffffff thing as a joke/mimicking thing.
You really do seem desperate to interpret everything about Kav and his schoolboy antics as sinister and evidence he’s a sex assaulter, even though some of his accusers statements have been proven to be lies, and none of his have. 
 Even though his accuser can provide absolutely no evidence to back her story.
Even though the witnesses she named, one her good friend, cannot corroborate her story.
Even though she won’t hand over the counselling notes nor the polygraph data to be examined.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Are you for real?
Yes this needs investigating!
People should not be allowed to sit on allegations until they consider they’ve got nothing else to destroy the reputations of candidates and therefore deploy them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



No delay tactic involved of any sort.  But there is plenty of question about Christine Ford's testimony, what she remembers compared to what she doesn't remember, how Senator Feinstein who sat on Ford's letter until the moment it would be most damaging also recommended activist attorneys for Ford, who is funding Ford's legal costs--Ford isn't paying them--the questions her attorney would not allow her to answer at the hearing, etc.

If the whole thing was ginned up to attack a person they all knew was innocent of any crime--and it sure looks like that to anybody who is intellectually honest--that should be exposed for what it is:  the most dishonest, ugly, hateful, reprehensible, and evil form of politics.

I hope the GOP retains the House and Senate come November, and I hope they and the President are successful in amending the libel and slander laws so that this kind of thing cannot happen with impunity.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


They were able to say when and where it happened, that’s more than Blasey Fraud has.
Do you doubt that?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 3, 2018)

You know, I'd like to know exactly what drinking game Kavanaugh was referring to when he talked about the "devil's triangle". 

I'm a retired US Navy sailor, have been a biker (Harley), and also have been a bartender.  I have never heard of a drinking game called "devil's triangle". 

However.......................as a Sailor and as a biker, I've heard that term before, and it wasn't referring to a drinking game.  It was 2 guys having sex with 1 girl at the same time.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


He was questioned about the FFFFFourth of July comment by congress. He said it was related to a studdering friend and they adopted the drawn out F sound when the said Fffffffuck. That’s what Kavanaugh said. Now a letter surfaces where he talks about drinking and girls and signed his name as “FFFFF, BART”
That isn’t a little curious to you?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I don’t like it either but what law is it breaking? What is the investigation supposed to uncover? I think we all know the delay tactic the Dems are using. How long did Republicans delay the Garland nomination?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


So it sounds like you want the FBI to investigate Ford and her claims along with any dem operatives that might have conspired with her. Is that right?

Why then have conservatives been so reisitant to getting the FBI involved? Why don’t they want the FBI to interview Ford? That’s how they could uncover the lies and conspiracy if they were there. The investigation is happening now. Graham is postering and grand standing


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


 I haven’t done a deep dive but I’d be willing to bet that hundreds couldn’t nail down the date they were assaulted. You know I have keen speculation skills so you should take my analysis as truth on this one


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I want the FBI to investigate Feinstein, the law firm(s), any contributors to the process, and any others involved in what looks like a very deliberate, intentional, carefully designed and orchestrated effort to derail a constitutionally legal process of the Federal Government and to do that for NO other reason than for political advantage.  And if laws are broken, I think there should be indictments and consequences for those doing such reprehensible things.  If Ford was complicit in that, that too should be exposed.  If she was not, then she should be informed of how they used her as their pawn to do very bad things.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The ol bully tactic of attacking your accuser twice as hard. I hear ya. It’s pretty much Trumps mantra. Very transparent.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Good!


*Cotton says Feinstein will be investigated over Ford letter*

...They pointed her to lawyers who lied to her and *did not tell her that the committee staff was willing to go to California to interview her*. Now all of that is water under the bridge," Cotton said.

"*Those lawyers are going to face a D.C. bar investigation into their misconduct,"* he continued. "Dianne Feinstein and her staff is going to face an investigation for why they leaked that."


Cotton says Feinstein will be investigated over Ford letter


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Dear God, Nooooooooo!
How about they didn’t craft really strict rules about the circumstances under which they could employ fffffffffff?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Good!
> 
> 
> *Cotton says Feinstein will be investigated over Ford letter*
> ...


So let me get this right. Cotton and Graham want to investigate DiFi to defend an injustice done to Ford?! What heros! So since this is all being done to defend the abuse done to Ford should we get her take on it? Wouldn’t it be up to her on whether she wants to pursue charges?

This is a joke


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I doubt it.  But you could always start a thread about it and test your spec skills?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Good!
> ...


18%er.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Good!
> ...


It isn’t just the offence done to Ford, after all they could employ these tactics again and again, particularly if they prove successful.
Therefore it needs investigating.  You can’t really plan how to stop these kind of abuses without first obtaining all the details.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Good!
> ...


It’s not necessarily about charges, or charges alone.
This kind of behaviour has to stop.
In order to stop it, it must be understood.
How on earth can you object to efforts to improve upon this process?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Not even the Dems believe Ford anymore (if they ever really did).

That's why the pearl clutching is now all for tossing ice in a bar and the transparent double-bind of his temperament (it's bad he got angry for being falsely accused, but if he hadn't gotten angry, it would have shown he was guilty).


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You said earlier this is tit for tat stuff and how will it end if each side does it.
Well the Dems upped the ante here and turned the whole thing into a circus.
If you really want it ended, it needs investigating.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I agree IF this is a coordinated lie then all who took part should go down. I just think that  idea is smoke and mirrors


----------



## August West (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Not even the Dems believe Ford anymore (if they ever really did).
> 
> That's why the pearl clutching is now all for tossing ice in a bar and the transparent double-bind of his temperament (it's bad he got angry for being falsely accused, but if he hadn't gotten angry, it would have shown he was guilty).


You`ve surveyed how many dems?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> So let me get this right. Cotton and Graham want to investigate DiFi to defend an injustice done to Ford?! What heros! So since this is all being done to defend the abuse done to Ford should we get her take on it? Wouldn’t it be up to her on whether she wants to pursue charges?
> This is a joke



Ah...excuse me, Mr. cowshit for brains.....maybe no injustice was ever done to Ford.
Maybe the ONLY injustice here was done against Kavanaugh.  A LOT of people see it THAT way.

You know, come to think of it, I think I overheard someone say they heard a conversation in some bar, at some point, maybe 45 years ago, by some person that maybe said that they might have heard that you might be a serial child rapist?.....

I GUESS THAT PROVES YOU ARE A CHILD RAPIST?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Not even the Dems believe Ford anymore (if they ever really did).
> 
> That's why the pearl clutching is now all for tossing ice in a bar and the transparent double-bind of his temperament (it's bad he got angry for being falsely accused, but if he hadn't gotten angry, it would have shown he was guilty).


It’s how the debate devolves. You all are talking about Fords vacations and double doors and ex boyfriend. Trying to discredit her. The ice and beer and yearbook story’s are the same thing for Kav. Discredit discredit. That’s the game


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


With what end? What are you trying to find in the investigation that isn’t already known?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


But we won’t know unless it’s investigated.
You must find it odd that the allegation was sat on for 6 weeks, all through the hearings, and was ‘leaked’ at the 11th hour with no one knowing how that happened, nor who leaked it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That is true.  I have been in situations that were inappropriate, frightening, embarrassing, threatening, dangerous.  And I couldn't tell you the date or even the exact year of any of them.


Slade3200 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with Trump other than it is his nominee who has been unjustly attacked.  And yes, when my accuser accuses me of something I didn't do or misrepresents what I did in any way, I am not going to take that meekly and without defending myself.  Do you?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this right. Cotton and Graham want to investigate DiFi to defend an injustice done to Ford?! What heros! So since this is all being done to defend the abuse done to Ford should we get her take on it? Wouldn’t it be up to her on whether she wants to pursue charges?
> ...


I find it funny that you call me Mr Cowshit for Brains and then follow up with that argument. Haha


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I don’t find it odd at all, I don’t like the tactic but I understand what they did and why they did it. Ford didn’t want to go public and when it appeared Kav was in they dropped the bomb as a last resort. I think that is known. So what do you want to investigate?

If you think those actions should be illegal then Write a law or a rule.


----------



## captkaos (Oct 3, 2018)

Men have been trying to get nooky since the beginning of time. Maybe Democrats shouldn't be allowed to breed since they're just going to be raped , sodomized or fondled by someone somewhere and not be able to remember any of the facts after only one beer. My belief! All of this has nothing to do with the mans Qualifications, or knowledge of the Law and only on the Make-up of the Supreme Court. OVERTURN Roe v Wade and give the decision back to the States where it belongs, Chop off the long arm of this over reaching law. Women will still be safe. They just won't be able to be promiscuous. Condoms work just as well as Abortion without taking power away from the People of each sovereign state. Birth control works! For those who use it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 3, 2018)

Everything she said is imploding...an obvious farce and charade.

Let's see if even one left loon will step up and say yeah that was wrong.

Just one....


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I think the accused has every right to defend themselves. For the record, I haven’t taken a side in this situation, I’ve only asked for more information and then speculated on motive and analyzed the news and statements that we’ve had access to. Both Ford and Kav have flaws in their testimony and conflictions that hurt their credibility. I can’t make sense out of this being a conspiracy or fictitious story. So it could be a misunderstanding or a scewed version of true events IMO. We need more info to draw a solid conclusion


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Everything she said is imploding...an obvious farce and charade.
> 
> Let's see if even one left loon will step up and say yeah that was wrong.
> 
> Just one....


What exactly are you saying is wrong?


----------



## captkaos (Oct 3, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



She didn't even say attempted rape, 17 yr old boys try to get with girls that's what they do. Go ask your MOM she'll tell you the same thing. Or you wouldn't be here to attack, maybe your mom was AI"D but I doubt it. The Virgin Mary Didn't have sexual relations either. Goat farmers in the middle east new about AI 5 thousand years ago. And getting pregnant out of wedlock was punishable by death, I'm just sayin Lefty


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That is what makes this so vicious.  There is absolutely no way to go back and investigate something that happened 36 years ago with the few people named, all still in high school, recalling nothing of it.  There is no date, no address, no information on whose house it was, and only two things are remembered clearly at all:  that she was assaulted, her assailants laughed, and she had only one beer.  That alone was incredible, that she would remember she had only one beer and can remember no other details?

To even give this any credibility whatsoever, much less destroy a man over such a flimsy allegation for a non injurious, non lethal incident in high school almost four decades ago, is sinking so low no honorable person would even entertain it as credible at all, let alone derail a Supreme Court nomination over it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Its odd to me people are acting like this is a legal trial. They keep saying guilty until proven innocent. Thats not how it works. Its a judgement call regarding if Kav is fit to be on the SC. Thats like telling me I have to hire someone to coach my kids because there is no evidence he molested a child after several people warned me about him being a child molester..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Kav destroyed his own credibility by lying. He wasnt the choirboy he made himself out to be. He sat on national TV and claimed the devils triangle was a drinking game.  Everyone that didnt live under a rock knows its a sexual reference to a threesome.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 3, 2018)

captkaos said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Oh yeah, she said he just wanted to hold hands, lol. She accused the man of attempted rape along with the Mark Judge guy.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




What was the lie again?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Like I've said before, I was a US Navy Sailor for over 20 years, was a Harley biker for 8, and was a bartender at a biker bar for 4 years.

Not once did I ever hear of a drinking game called "devil's triangle".  

However..................with all the experience of being a sailor, biker and bartender, I've often heard the term "devil's triangle" when referring to 2 guys having sex with one woman at the same time.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Its odd to me people are acting like this is a legal trial. They keep saying guilty until proven innocent. Thats not how it works. Its a judgement call regarding if Kav is fit to be on the SC. Thats like telling me I have to hire someone to coach my kids because there is no evidence he molested a child after several people warned me about him being a child molester..


That's like you losing your job because some crazy said you sexually assaulted her 40 years ago. Even though her friends and witnesses deny it.

Sorry, you're fired.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

August West said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Not even the Dems believe Ford anymore (if they ever really did).
> ...




They have surveyed themselves with the fact that they are now focused on ice cubes.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Not even the Dems believe Ford anymore (if they ever really did).
> ...




Scuze moi, but flying, doors and the boyfriend's account all relate to whether or not Ford's accusation is credible.

The ice cube thing is just to attack Kavanaugh's character as the Ford Fantasy melts away.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Cant you read?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The Devils Triangle can mean pretty much what anybody wants it to mean:
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-wikipedia-brett-kavanaugh-hearing-yearbook-d

If you have special insight to what the term meant to him and his friends in high school, please post your evidence.  Otherwise, his explanation, corroborated by his friends, cannot be refuted and should not be an issue.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Come on Fox, I’ve respected your comments so far but this one screams partisan talking point. She remembered much more than that despite what Trump says at his rally. She was swimming at the country club before the party, she named the people at the party, she went up stairs, was pushed into a room, the music was turned up, she hid in a bathroom, not to mention the details of the assault... let’s be honest when talking about these things shall we?

So to your point yes it is an event that happened a long time ago, she has Swiss cheese memory about it and no corraboration so far. So there isn’t enough there to stick IMO. We will see what turns up from the FBI.

You shouldnt attack her for coming forward though because if this is true then then she knows it’s true. It doesn’t need to be proven to her. Maybe ask yourself if something happened to you that you’ve buried for 30+ years and you feel it’s best for our country to know about it, what steps would you undertake to tell your story. Compare to what Ford did. How far off at you?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why are you still here?

You're fired, gtfo.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Your link goes to dead page. What were you trying to show me?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Kav said he was a virgin who liked beer but never blacked out or acted inapproproately. Several people are coming forward saying that his account about how he partied was a lie. That’s where the ice cube bar fight story came from. And that goes to his credibility. Let’s be honest now


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


You’d have a stronger point of that was the only lewd sexual or beligerant comment In The yearbook, but when you put it all together Kavs excuses grow very thin


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah he also lied about boofing.  He was either having anal sex with his friends or with some drugged up women.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Oh, Boo-Frelling-Hooo.

This is all nonsense.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Why is it nonsense, Because you can’t refute it? Face it, if you are going to justify going after Fords statements then you gotta apply the same standards to Kav. Maybe your too blinded by your political bias


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Did the FBI interview her beach friends who gave her such life changing advice?

What about her ex who submitted a sworn statement under penalty of perjury that she flat out lied?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Hopefully they do interview all of them. Don’t you agree?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




You really do not have any perspective, do you?

Ford accused Kavanaugh.  Her story has changed multiple times. The witnesses she mentions refute or do not recall anything she claims. Her ex-boyfriend has come forward with a statement that her excuses about flying, doors, claustrophbia etc. are highly suspect.

Kavanaugh has been put in the entirely UnAmerican situation of being told he has to prove his innocence.  When he denied the charges and provided his contemporaneous evidence (calendar) of his whereabouts during the (shifting) alledged timeframe, the LW moved he goalposts to "temperament".  This double-bind strategy is a damned if he does, damned if he doesn't congame.  If he shows the JUSTIFIED anger of a falsely accused person, his anger shows he has the wrong temperament.  If he sits quietly and doesn't react, then he's obviously guilty.

In RealityLand, the Dems have OVERPLAYED their hand.  Decent people see this for the Beria style show trial that it is.  So, the Dems are reduced to tossed ice cubes.  And said ice cubes are melting.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You mean the ex that was just proven a liar?  The person he claimed she helped said it "NEVER" happened. Contrast that to saying "I cant recall" or "I cant recollect"


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Of course, although a sworn statement under penalty of perjury has been submitted by several of her friends, ex's, and named witnesses.

The only ones we haven't heard from are the mysterious beach friends.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Go home you're fired already, rapist.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Kav didn’t have to do anything. He could have taken the 5th and let things play out. Wouldn’t have been a smart move but there was no force. He did an interview with Fox and testified to Congress underoath. Why do you feel that his testimony shouldn’t be scrutinized?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Don’t be a soar loser


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




B'loney.  He is in a double-bind where not matter what he does will be used to deem he is guilty by the Dems.

I'll note that the people clutching their pearls over Kavanaugh liking beer has no issue with Obabble's Choom Bang Pot Smoking and Cocaine Snorting.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Yeah but Obama didnt participate in the gang rape of females after he got high like Kav did.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You really think people are taking issue with Kav drinking beer? How clueless can you be?!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure millions like me are wondering how Kav could be the choirboy he professed to being and still rape girls and drink himself into oblivion.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I haven’t yet seen enough to convince me he was raping girls but there is definatley some shade about his drinking and the fact that he was dishonest while under oath is troubling. Let’s see what the FBI digs up


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




What a maroon.

They are using his drinking beer to attack his character. If he were a teetotaller, they would use that to attack his character.  Anything he does, no matter how mundane, will be used against him.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




There's definitely some shade in how his character is being assassinated.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


No they are using lying to attack character. Do you really not understand that?

And were you trying to call me a moron when you called me maroon? You should be a little more careful with your insults


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



She said it all during the testimony, they got all they need from her to verify if she's telling the truth.

Nothing strange there.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You would make a horrible investigator


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Republicans feel that a woman should never ever be believed over a man.



Never ever? Nope, only when she's lying.

On the contrary, you "feel" that woman should always be believed over a man?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Who cares would I or not.

There is nothing that she need to say that she hasn't said it during the testimony. 

They're checking her story, and if there is something that they need to clarify, I'm sure they will contact her.

I hope they will, with arrest warrant.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


They cant contact her or Kav. Obviously you werent listening.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Its very strange you cant question Kav or Ford on a case involving them.  Are you retarded or something?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Says the person that cant spell moron correctly.  

They are using his drinking habits and actions during to figure out how that works with being the choirboy he made himself out to be.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Says the person that cant spell moron correctly.
> They are using his drinking habits and actions during to figure out how that works with being the choirboy he made himself out to be.



Did you know "Maroon" has other meanings?
Look it up.

can also refer to certain Jamaicans

He may have insidiously called you out....without you knowing it at all


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Says the person that cant spell moron correctly.
> ...


That would only work if he was directing the comment at me. I'm not Jamaican so that pretty much kills that train of thought even if he was.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> That would only work if he was directing the comment at me. I'm not Jamaican so that pretty much kills that train of thought even if he was.




Nice try.......in a 4th grader kinda way....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > That would only work if he was directing the comment at me. I'm not Jamaican so that pretty much kills that train of thought even if he was.
> ...


Yes it was a nice try for you to help him. Too bad it didnt work.


----------



## hadit (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Kav didn't either.


----------



## hadit (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Simple answer, he didn't, rape anyone that is. He's not even accused of doing so. Where did you get that stupid idea from, anyway?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yes it was a nice try for you to help him. Too bad it didnt work.



Help him who?  Maroon has other meanings.  You simply failed to know that.
Now you're getting defensive.

It's ok.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




*sigh*

My signature quote is eternally true.


----------



## hadit (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Who said that? I need a name, not anonymous sources.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 3, 2018)

The FBI said that they wouldn't need to interview Kavanaugh or Ford because their sworn testimony was enough.

FBI investigation expands but Brett Kavanaugh and Christine Blasey Ford have not yet been interviewed - CNNPolitics

*Whether the FBI interviews Brett Kavanaugh and Christine Blasey Ford, the woman accusing President Donald Trump's Supreme Court nominee of sexual assault, is up to three key undecided Republican senators, according to people briefed on the FBI's background investigation. 
Ford and Kavanaugh weren't on the initial list the White House provided for the FBI to interview, and the sources tell CNN they still aren't. 
The White House counsel's office, which is coordinating the FBI, believes the sworn testimony from the two is enough and there's no need for an FBI interview. This despite the fact that the interview list has grown to include other possible witnesses, CNN has reported based on attorneys for people who have been contacted. *


----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2018)

....


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Tell us, Einstein...how did the ex-BF accurately guess when Monica took the polygraph? Toxic masculinity super powers?

Pssst....it's "sore," unless you mean I'm miles above you.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 3, 2018)

I’m watching Kavanaugh’s roommate from Yale talk about Kavanaugh’s lies.

 He’s a man, so Republicans can believe him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 3, 2018)

Why won't Ford file a police report with the local authorities?  They have told her that they will fully investigate her claims as a cold case.  

Of course if she's lying they will happily prosecute her for filing a false police report.   Maybe that's why she hasn't filed that report.


----------



## hadit (Oct 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I’m watching Kavanaugh’s roommate from Yale talk about Kavanaugh’s lies.
> 
> He’s a man, so Republicans can believe him.



Which means you can't.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Why they should? Is FBI conducting criminal investigation?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Yes I was saying your head is in the clouds ;-)


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 3, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Better than empty like some homo muslim.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why won't Ford file a police report with the local authorities?  They have told her that they will fully investigate her claims as a cold case.
> 
> Of course if she's lying they will happily prosecute her for filing a false police report.   Maybe that's why she hasn't filed that report.


Why would she do that when 

1. They cant prosecute Kav no matter how hard they investigate
2. Kav didnt commit the crime where everyone else could see.
3. Kav will already be a justice by the time they finish?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No dummy. Its a background investigation where allegations of sexual assault are in hand. Dont you think the two people involved should be questioned?


----------



## Lastman (Oct 4, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why won't Ford file a police report with the local authorities?  They have told her that they will fully investigate her claims as a cold case.
> 
> Of course if she's lying they will happily prosecute her for filing a false police report.   Maybe that's why she hasn't filed that report.


Because it is about politics.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No dunce. 

They already gave testimony in front of Senate Judiciary Committee, under oath with penalty of perjury. What do you think, if FBI question them again they're gonna say something different? Of course not. What FBI is doing, or have done, is to use their sworn testimonies to verify who was telling the truth, and who hasn't.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2018)

Lol.....check DRUDGE this morning?

The shelf life of this thread is a matter of only hours now!!

Any banter from here on out is noise s0ns!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Heres a guy with zero ability to connect the dots. Yeeeeesh

Been doing investigations for almost 30 years..... you only go back with additional questions for a subject if new information arises during the questioning of others. Duh


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


A good investigator would test both their testimonies. I’ve heard you all bitch for the past couple days about the questions Ford was not asked at the hearing that would test the inconsistencies of her story. That’s exactly what the FBI should have done. Blows my mind that they didn’t question to two key players in this thing.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


And you don’t think new information has come out after their testimonies? Have you not been paying attention?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You are an idiot. It doesnt matter they gave testimony in front of the judiciary committee.  The FBI is a separate body from the judiciary.  They dont decline to question someone because they were already questioned by another organization.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Looking for your dick doesnt count as doing investigations. 

No investigative organization on the planet declines to question the principals just because they were questioned or testified in front of another organization.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It seems you know better than the FBI what their job is. You're also forgetting that this is not criminal investigation. 

After Senate testimony, FBI have enough to check if their stories adds up. If, or when they find out that someone lied, I hope they will be asking that person many questions.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Testimony given under oath is valid regardless of what body is doing investigation. Are you saying it isn't?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No dummy. Cant you read? I said the FBI doesnt care who questioned or who the principals testified in front of.  They still conduct their own questioning.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I’m using common sense about how a situation should be investigated and not questioning the primary characters is sloppy work. I want to get the facts out and when I see key members and witnesses excluded from questioning it doesn’t give me confidence in the process they took. But I’ll reserve judgement till after I see what they found.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you know that for a fact? How about you provide the proof of it, retard?

If they need to question, I believe they would. Since they were not questioning, most likely they had all they needed to check if it adds up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Both Ford and Kavanaugh had glaring inconsistencies between their congressional testimonies and outside statements. Do you really not think they should be questioned about those by the FBI?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Didn't both, accuser and accused, already provided all the facts under oaths during their testimony?

What other facts you would need from them?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes I know that for a fact. Show me one case where the FBI didnt question the principals.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you know that for a fact, how about *you* provide the proof.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I will when you show me just one time the FBI didnt question the principals.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I would hope that professional FBI investigators would be trained and qualified to give inquiry designed to expose lies and/or get to the truth. I would especially pay a visit tot he accuser if she was publicly asking to be interviewed by the FBI. Blows my mind that they didn’t do a sit down. Even from looking at it from your side as a Kavanaugh supporter I’d think you’d want and expect her to be interviewed. If you think she is lying then don’t you want that exposed with evidence?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's not how it works. I asked you first.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Thats exactly how it works. Show me a time when the FBI didnt question the principals.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Your "mind" is getting blown in every post you write.

No, she asked for FBI investigation as one of the preconditions to testify. Then she testified without getting that.

In her letter to Senator Feinstein, and in her testimony under oath she made her accusation. There is no need to ask her any more questions in regards to her accusation. Their job is to investigate if what she wrote and what she said is true, and what Kavanaugh said in his testimony as well. 

What else she can say that she hasn't said already? Or Kavanaugh?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope. 

I asked you do you know that for a fact, and to prove that is a fact.

You said you know that for a fact and "you will prove if IF"...

I didn't make any claim, you did. So prove it. I doubt you can.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 4, 2018)

Gotta love the lib loons telling the FBI how they should have done it
You got your investigation but poor babies did Not get their outcome


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes, my Brian is on the Wall right now. I’ve explained the advantages to having an investigator question an accuser but what I don’t get is why you are advocating for the none interview? Aren’t you interested in as much transparency as possible?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes I know for a fact and I want you to show me one investigation the FBI has conducted prior to this where they didnt question the principals. This is simply a requirement you must fulfill


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 4, 2018)

The FBI doesn't question principles in a supplemental investigation where the principles have already been questioned unless there is a discrepancy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Principals?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The FBI doesn't question principles in a supplemental investigation where the principles have already been questioned unless there is a discrepancy.


You don’t think there is discrepancy in this case?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I'm not advocating for non interview, but for letting FBI do what they find to be necessary. In other words, I support what they're doing, regardless if is interview or not.

Speaking of transparency, don't you think it would be transparent if Christine Blasey released her therapist notes to the Committee when they asked for it, and not hide behind non existent doctor/patient privilege?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sure, right after you provide a proof that is "the fact".


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 4, 2018)

This calls for an 8th investigation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yeah I’m all about transparency, I think she should share the notes with the fbi and I think the fbi should release their report to the public. Guess that’s up to the White House though


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Why she hasn't provided notes to the Senate Committee?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I don’t know. If I was guessing it would be because they politicize the shit out of EVERYHING and she probably has some pretty personal stuff in there. What do you think?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Didn't lefties politicized shit out of everything even without those notes?

What do I think? Well, you said you're all about transparency. Why not to start from the person that made accusations?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


My question was why do you think she didn’t release her notes.

Also don’t pretend like Dems are the only ones playing politics. Reps are just as bad


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I am talking about this case, where left did it for sole reason of delaying confirmation enough to get to the elections.

How do I know why she didn't release notes? If there was anything relevant in there, she would have done it without request.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 5, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> This calls for an 8th investigation.


...of the Senate


----------



## Tilly (Oct 5, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Blasey Fraud had her chance to give her testimony under oath and she did so.

People aren’t usually allowed to embellish and add items to their testimony after they’ve given it.  That would seem wrong generally  and wrong particularly in this case after she has now seen Kavs diary/calendar having never provided any accurate times and locations herself.

No doubt they made the unprecedented demand that Kav give testimony first in order to use info about his whereabouts to improve her story.

The FBI investigated her sworn and complete testimony.

If they speak to her again it will probably be becuase of all her inconsistencies and possible perjury, IMO.

The Reps are still asking for the therapists notes, the lie detector info etc as she used these to support her allegations, yet won’t let anyone see them.  She might be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 5, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Probably because the therapists notes don’t match her recent version of events. She’s already at odds with the therapists notes saying the therapist made a mistake about the number of boys at the ‘event’.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m using common sense about how a situation should be investigated and not questioning the primary characters is sloppy work. I want to get the facts out and when I see key members and witnesses excluded from questioning it doesn’t give me confidence in the process they took. But I’ll reserve judgement till after I see what they found.



Name a key member who wasn't interviewed by the FBI or gave testimony before the Senate.  Keep in mind Kavanaugh had SIX FBI investigations over the years.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You make a case that supports the FBI interviewing her... if there are inconsistencies with her testimony and statements then they should dig in. They should do the same to Kav. If either one them is lying the. I’d like to know wouldnt you? If any of those three ladies are proven to have lied in their accusation of Kav then they should go to jail. Don’t you want to see this thing resolved if possible?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m using common sense about how a situation should be investigated and not questioning the primary characters is sloppy work. I want to get the facts out and when I see key members and witnesses excluded from questioning it doesn’t give me confidence in the process they took. But I’ll reserve judgement till after I see what they found.
> ...


Kavanaugh and Ford were not interviewed by the FBI. They both had conflicts with their testimonies which should have been ironed out. One of them is lying. It makes no sense to me that they would not be questioned


----------



## Tilly (Oct 5, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well none of Fords testimony has been supported and there are a lot of discrepancies with it. But the FBI wouldn’t interview her before they’ve checked out the allegations in her testimony and the witnesses she named.
Now they have done that, they may well interview her.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I hope so. I think many people are still left with a lot of questions. If she was lying she should be punished. If he was lying then the public should know


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 5, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Christine claims attempted rape. And almost murder.

"I have therapist notes". 
"Can we see those notes?"
"No".

"I passed lie detector."
"Can we see the results?"
"No."

Left: "She's credible."
Right: "???"

Left: "You must believe her."
Right: "Why?"
Left: "Because she's a woman."

"Indelible in the hippocampus is the laughter"


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Her therapist probably has impaired hearing. The mistakes is obvious.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Well none of Fords testimony has been supported and there are a lot of discrepancies with it. But the FBI wouldn’t interview her before they’ve checked out the allegations in her testimony and the witnesses she named.
> Now they have done that, they may well interview her.



To left, one thing is important, and one thing only.

Delay the vote.

Examples of it are everywhere, asking for documents, and more documents, not following hearing procedures, demanding more time, and more time. When they had power, they ignored their opponents, now they can't stand not being in driver seat and still acting like they're in power.

Feinstein waited till the last moment to throw the bomb. None of the other alleged rape victims came forward almost three months since nomination. She'll testify, but with precondition, delay, delay... Only when faced with setting up the vote, they agreed to testimony, delay again. Demands for more investigations. And even when vote was delayed for a week, still not happy, now it's cover up.

What's interesting with left in this case, and could be applied to others too, it is never rape, just a grope as they would have to explain the lack of medical and police records plus lack of parental knowledge.

There is never a date or time as heaven forbid, we cannot have the guy coming up with a perfectly good alibi.
There are never any witnesses and the “victim” never told a single person until it is time to run with the story.
The story is always dropped at the last minute and if it is in regards to an election, it is always after it is too late to change the accused on the ticket.
And for some reason it is always a Republican being accused and the accuser is only one degree of separation from the Clinton Cartel.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Well none of Fords testimony has been supported and there are a lot of discrepancies with it. But the FBI wouldn’t interview her before they’ve checked out the allegations in her testimony and the witnesses she named.
> ...


Boy you sound paranoid. I for one don’t really care about delaying the vote or even the vote for that matter... I don’t think it’s going to affect my life one way or another. I would however like to see this issue resolved. At this point there are too many questions left on the table, the largest of which is who’s lying Kav or Ford. Both had flaws in their testimonies. Those should have been vetted out by the FBI. Something smells fishy


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Simple question for you... 

After all that Christine Blasey said, why do you think she's not lying?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I don’t think she is not lying. She could be lying, I don’t know her. I think lies of this magnitude can be rooted out with proper investigation. If she is lying and if others helped her lie then I’d like that to be proven and all involved held accountable. Don’t you?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 6, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> For Christ's sake, why would she wait for 40+ years to do anything about it?
> 
> This kind of nonsense is unbelievable, IMO.


He doesn’t have a rape accuser, dumbass.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



OK, fair enough. Now, what do you think would change if FBI questioned her again?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I think they could question her about any holes in her story, details that could lead to more details about the event in question, evaluate her credibility though a proper line of inquiry. She was asking for an FBI interview so she obviously had something to say.

They should also have interviewed Kav and dig into some of the inconsistencies of his testimony. If he said he was a virgin but then had statements in his year book about the Devil’s Triangle which involves sex between two guys and one girl, which coincidentally is the same as what he is being accused of trying to do... well that should be looked into, don’t you think?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Do you agree with me that she had a chance to say anything she wanted, to present any proof she had on the front of Senate Committee?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes I agree. It sounded to me like she was doing her best to be honest and recount a tramatizing event from over three decades ago. She sounded confident in her claim that it was Judge and Kavanaugh. The story did not sound like a fabricated lie to me.

On the other side Kav was pretty convincing too. But He appeared to be dishonest about his yearbook and partying so that’s what I’d dig into if I were investigating. Don’t you think it is a coincidence that the Devil’s Triangle (2 guys on 1 girl) was mentioned and that matches the same accusation that ford made against him. You’re not at all curious about that?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Key word - "sounded".

Sounded doing her best. Sounded confident. Not sound fabricated.

That's how it sounded to you.

To me, it sounded... too cute.

But evidence wasn't there.

I don't recall her mentioning Devil's triangle anywhere in her letter to Feinstein, and during her testimony. Here is the *transcript*. The Kavanaugh was asked about it in regards his calendar. Devil's triangle could mean anything you imagine it to mean. He said it was drinking game, you say is 2 guys on 1 girl. Many details could've been picked up from the calendar and Mark Judge's book.

Let's go back to FBI and your complain for not asking her questions. She gave hours of testimony under oath, what makes you think she held something or anything back? IMO, their job is to verify what Ford and Kavanaugh already said.

What possibly she could say that she hasn't, or that she didn't have a chance to say?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


That’s not what I say it means, it’s a common term for a sexual event, like shocker, blow job, doggie style, managatwa, boofing, etc etc when taken in context to all the Other things mentioned in the yearbook and that letter that surfaced it isnt really a mystery how those boys spoke and what it was about.

And yes how it sounded to me is different than how it sounded to you which is why we have different opinions. I’m not saying my opinion is fact, but it is why I’m curious to find out more facts and get to the bottom of this situation.

You seem convinced that she is lying so you want to get to the vote and then move on. Is that right?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Now your'e getting defensive and throwing it back at me. We had conversation where I've tried to walk to thru my thought process, and you avoided my last question.

Anyways, I'll answer yours, and unless you get back on track, I'll end the conversation.

The vote is the goal. Everything left pulled so far is to delay it or not to have it at all, and based on the Christine Blasey testimony, it's timing, her demands, her denial of therapist notes and polygraph results tells me it's all orchestrated towards delay of confirmation or it's complete rejection.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Apologies, I missed your question about whether I thought Ford was holding back. I’m not trying to ignore questions. I’d say that she very well could have been holding back, sitting in front of America and congress is terrifying and crafting testimonies and letters with the help of lawyers are always highly censored. There’s a ton of shit that can be learned by proper questioning and inquisition. Even the prosecutor the reps hired stated that this wasn’t the proper way to question somebody with the 5 minute switchoffs.

Also I wasn’t trying to throw anything back at you. It sounds to me like you haven’t seen enough evidence to convince you of her accusation, you are suspicious about the timing and politicization that the Left is doing to block Kavanaugh so you aren’t buying it and want to go ahead with the vote. Is that right?

If so, doesn’t that have to also mean that you think she is lying and making up the story for political purposes?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2018)

Nobody cares about this thread anymore


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Nobody cares about this thread anymore


Then don’t comment in it


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



IMO, when you accuse someone of something, you don't hold back, you lay it all out, you don't hide the evidence, you make your case hardest possible to defend.

Has Christine Ford done that? No. 

The only few things she provided was the letter she wrote to Feinstein that she read to the Committee, while looking "cute" and shedding few tears. The therapist notes she mentioned as evidence, and she had shown to the press, she refused to give to Committee. The polygraph conducted by non official body, but rather unnamed former FBI agent, test that her lawyers claim she passed, was also not provided in full, but only few questions were presented. And the witnesses she named could not corroborate her story. 

Along with all that, Senate Democrats played politics with her case, they used her in worse possible way, and I expect they will throw her under buss as soon Kavanaugh get confirmed. Well, I just got text it happened at this  moment. For Democrats, this was never about her, it was solely about preventing delaying confirmation.

About FBI latest investigation... here is what I think.

FBI did not interview Christine Blasey again (and of course her slimy lawyers would have bird-dogged every word) because she would have tried to walk back statements she made, especially in light of what has come out about all other principals involved, so as to undo possibly perjury. She could also insert new “authentic” details and “memories” to enhance “credibility”. That has already happened when she corrected number of people present to be in pair with previous statements, and when she said that therapist made wrong notes, and when she threw her lifelong friend Leland under the bus by describing her as someone who cant remember things because of her "health challenges". 

All FBI needed to do is to contact all the people she mentioned and ask them few simple questions, and that's exactly what they did. Senate should not dictate what FBI should do. Media should not dictate what FBI should do. They are capable to get to the bottom of this, and they did it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


The FBI could have reviewed the therapy notes and done a professional line of inquiry to vet her story. The senate hearing was just a specticle. I dont know what the deal was with them asking for the notes so I can’t really comment on that. All I know is that at this point there are still a ton of questions and controversy. It is not fair to Ford or Kavanaugh. ESP Kav to be appointed under such a cloud. I guess you can take the ends justify the means approach and wait for it all to blow over but that’s pretty weak in my opinion. This would have gone much better if a better effort to reveal the truth was made.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Remember what Biden said about FBI work? Take that in count along with this.

The testimony during the hearing by both Kavanaugh and Ford is considered sufficient for what the FBI was tasked to do. They were supposed to investigate any allegations that had come up in that last hearing. 

Ford’s lawyers are panicking because they can’t massage the previous testimony submitted by Ford. Her therapist records and the polygraph record can be subpoenaed. They don’t need, or want Ford - she had her 15 minutes of perjury... pardon, of fame.


----------

